# MAY 2007 It is October already



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

I started a new thread for the first of the month can you believe it. Our babies are going to be 5 months old wow time has flied.


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Oh--and about this neck cheese issue. After Mickey puked in bed AGAIN & after I cleaned him up I was playing with him when I saw a stray curd squished in his neck fat. This is when I realized that neck cheese MAY ACTUALLY BE *REAL* CHEESE made from REAL MILK! I wonder how it tastes. . .

uke


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

:


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 






























oh my goodness ya'll keep me laughing!

I got my moon this morning. It's so wild to see it when it's been over a year... what has it been... 14-15 months??

So I know a few of the other Mamas have also had AF return... how's your milk supply and everything else? I need some reassurance and big sisterly wisdom here









No AF here yet but some otherwise women will have words I am sure. Didn't want your post to get lost at the end of the other thread!


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

I think my darling daughter is messing with us again. Two nights in a row she has got up only once (well twice but the second time we get up and after I feed her she goes back to sleep). This is a huge improvement from the first of September where she was getting up every 90 minutes or so. Maggie now has her clock set to wake up every day at 7 am. Oh and she took 3 one hour naps yesterday also. I am telling you this girl is on to us and is just messing with our minds.


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

I have a confession to make







: Callum watches baby einstein every morning at 630 in bed with me while I try to sleep till 7







:


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Guess who slept for 7 hours last night!! Kade woke up once, fussed for a second, then went back to sleep. I hope this is a trend.

I've been taking 2 fenugreek capsules a day to help with supply just because I'm paranoid. He usually is a one side at a time nurser, but lately he'll nurse from both sides at some feedings, which makes me think my supply dipped some. He's also been a little grumpy.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
Guess who slept for 7 hours last night!! Kade woke up once, fussed for a second, then went back to sleep. I hope this is a trend.
.

Lucky you! He got me up and out of bed at 4 am







I finally got him back to sleep an hour later...


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

dh and I start our day at 4 am so that would be just right for us


----------



## SamGroom (Nov 7, 2006)

Has anyone gone out and gotten fall clothes for their babe...I want to see pics...it is still 90* here everyday and Hudson still wears only onsies if that.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I am dressing him in long sleeves a fair amount now. I have't boughten things - we get tons of hand-me-downs from friends and family. I got hima black American Apparel Long sleeve shirt and a couple pants (Amazon has some great deals on AA baby clothes right now - check it out). Mostly he wears little Bob Marley shirts and funny gifts from family that says things like Made In Brooklyn or whatnot.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

We are mostly in long sleeves here too. I have not really bought anything for Maggie. We still have a huge stash from the baby shower that was given to me plus I got a few things last year on clearance at Old Navy. I will not need to buy her clothes until summer.


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

We're in long sleeves and sweaters, here. It's been rainy and in the 60s.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

subbing, not much to say, except that Laura, you never cease to amaze me!!
















i keep losing auctions and such!







: i blogged about it on myspace, complete with links to all the stuff i've been unsuccessful at buying







i keep wanting to buy longies but they get snapped up before i have fundage. i keep trying to buy winter coats for my kids too, b/c they have NONE and neither do i! it's still HOT here, but i know that very soon we will have to turn on the heater and we'll be wanting jackets at least









gtg, claire's got her crank on


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

nak

okay one last thing

does anyone have/use a water mesh sling/pouch for the shower? claire's gettin pretty big for the sink, and maybe i could actually shower more often than on an as-need basis that way







??yathink


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Dh and I use a mesh KKAP for the shower and I love it. I could not shower with him in my hands - too slippery for me- but we both enjoy it with the pouch!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

As you may recall, it was snowing here a couple days ago







: But it is sunny and fall again here. Sebastian has exactly 4 pants and I was going to go get some more today at this great second hand store for children, but I haven't made it out of the house yet today. I did buy some long sleeve shirts and sweaters the other day, but I didn't buy enough pants for him. We didn't get much for clothing from my shower, so I am trying to build up a supply for when he suddenly runs out of clothes that fit him (like what happened this week!).


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...=2THIU6VRMPYR3

I love these pants!


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

I bought a few things on clearance while pg last winter that he's already wearing







: I've been shopping sales, clearance, second hand and outlets at different stores all over, so I think he should be good for a little while. I've been mostly on my own for clothes for him, I didn't get a baby shower this time.
Here's a pic of Kade in his winter clothes the day it was snowing.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Kristen-- What does PUL stand for exactly? Is polyurethane a plastic? OH and I have another question. I remember that you got a washmachine with a plastic tub & I ended up going that route too. I had a metal tub before. This one has a LOT LESS holes in the tub. I imagine metal tubs are stronger & can have more holes without affecting durability. Anyway, do you think the plastic tubs leave more water in the clothing? It seems like everything takes a lot longer to dry now. I guess that could be that the tub also is bigger so I'm doing bigger loads now









PUL is Polyurethane Laminate and yes, polyurethane is a plastic, pretty much anything "poly" is considered a plastic. PU is the same material that is used in the memory foam mattresses btw, just for interest's sake.

I actually noticed the other day that the tub in my new washer is metal.... I don't know which one was plastic that I was looking at, but apparently not the one we purchased! BUT, I noticed that the paint is already wearing off the bottom corners







: For less water in your wash after spinning you need a front loader I think. Maybe an extra spin cycle??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Oh--and about this neck cheese issue. After Mickey puked in bed AGAIN & after I cleaned him up I was playing with him when I saw a stray curd squished in his neck fat. This is when I realized that neck cheese MAY ACTUALLY BE *REAL* CHEESE made from REAL MILK! I wonder how it tastes. . .

Um, yuck. You are probably right, but I don't think I want to taste it... you let us know if you do though!! You might end up with another DDDDC!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
So I know a few of the other Mamas have also had AF return... how's your milk supply and everything else? I need some reassurance and big sisterly wisdom here









My supply tends to dip a bit just before but it comes up again within a few day. I also end up with a super cranky baby for those few days of dipped supply, and it's not that it dips enough to run out, I could probably feed at least two babies.... but I think the hormones are in the milk and affect the babe.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I am dressing him in long sleeves a fair amount now. I have't *boughten* things - we get tons of hand-me-downs from friends and family.

I am in shock, I can't believe you said boughten.







We're in long sleeves some days here, and pants. My peeve about pants lately, WHY do they make pants for kids under 2yrs that don't have snap crotches if they are not stretchy? Grrrrrr!

Ok, wool users, I have been looking at wool fabric and have been pondering buying some to make covers... anyone got any opinions?? I know someone local to me that uses them and I am going to ask her as well, but thought I would put it out to you ladies too









I think I have squandered nap time, but hopefully I'll get a few minutes to nap myself!


----------



## firemommaof1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Our weather is so crazy around here! we went from the low 60's into the 80's and now back down to 66. Ashlyn is mostly wearing her long sleeve shirts and soft cotton pants.
Pic to show
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m...n4.5Months.jpg
I do have a few cotton lined jeans but they don't seem all the comfortable. I don't mind the long sleeve weather but I'm not ready for full blown winter yet. I will have to stock up on some more things for her. I'm in love with a huge second hand store around here that have all the popular brands








So for those mamas that do stuff for Halloween what are your plans for the babes? We usually trick or treat to families houses and last year went to the governors mansion where they have a live DJ and deck the whole thing out. Ds had a blast so we'll probably do that again this year. I'm not sure if I'm dressing up Ashlyn.. she'll probably be in the Mei Tai so no one will see her anyway... but they do have very cute outfits


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
does anyone have/use a water mesh sling/pouch for the shower? claire's gettin pretty big for the sink, and maybe i could actually shower more often than on an as-need basis that way







??yathink









that is a great idea! i don't have one (and probably won't buy one) but i never thought of that. i regularly take showers with ezra & it's tricky but we manage. a few days ago i put the baby tub in the shower with me & let him play in there while i scrubbed up...it worked pretty well.

i rec'd zero hand-me-downs with my girls but somehow have managed to dress ez without spendy a dime! i seriously have clothes for him through about 18 months.

i made "babylegs" today! it was so super-easy & ezra looks adorable in them. i also whipped up 2 pair of leg warmers for the girls. let's see if i can find the link for anyone who wants to try it out....

http://www.flickr.com/photos/babyhop...454468/detail/

here's a photo of ezra sportin' his new "legs".....

http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...e/100_1573.jpg

as far as AF is concerned, i'm such a spazz that i'm not in tune with my cycle & it's effect on my milk supply!? i haven't really noticed any changes in ezra's nursing habits, though, so maybe it's a non-issue. i'll have to be more aware....


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Ok feeling a little relieved about af and supply issues... I am a little shocked she's back so soon! I am usually a passionate and emotional woman, but d*mn! I have been crazy these last few days. I cried reading the kellymom website...







:

And I ditto American Apparel .. we are about to grow out of the few things I got Kash for the beginning... all baby yoga pants and those little tees. Adorable and comfy!

And ya'll impress me so with your home made babylegs and buying PUL for making your own dipes and all....







:
amazing the lot of you...

Oh yes and one more thing to report (er...confess):
Remember how I was bragging last week about how I am not spending any $ on anything not completely necessary...diaper swappers and TP and all...
well... I just bought an electric breast pump and some nursing stuff. But in the moment, it felt pretty necessary kwim?


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Clay wore his babylegs for the first time today and looked as cite at Erza does! I love babylegs! My 5 year old wears them a lot on his arms under t-shirts to make them like long sleeve shirts in this transitional weather so he can whip them off when he gets hot and vice versa. He loves them. Very punk rock he says









Speaking of which, we saw the Care Bears on Fire (google to hear their music on myspace) and ds1 is totally obsessed now. They are preteens and really good. He got their cd and likes to get naked, go up in his lofted space, turn on his cd player, and play air guitar along with them now







Funny kid.

Anyone have any amazing toys that their dc loves? We got a few Haba hand me down rattles and this stuffed caterpillar thing and a whoozit (all handed down from my SIL). Clay likes them all - the caterpillar, oddly enough, the most. I like the Haba ones but he seems wholly indifferent about those!







So anything your babes are loving?


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
Anyone have any amazing toys that their dc loves? We got a few Haba hand me down rattles and this stuffed caterpillar thing and a whoozit (all handed down from my SIL). Clay likes them all - the caterpillar, oddly enough, the most. I like the Haba ones but he seems wholly indifferent about those!







So anything your babes are loving?

Kayleigh has a stuffed cat from Playgro that we MUST have in the car with us. It is the easiest way to get her to stop crying, she is delighted and calmed by it and she falls asleep in the car clutching its arms. Initially she liked just to suck on one ear, it i microfleece on one side and silky on the other, now she shakes it (it rattles and has a red fish attached that is a rattle as well) and chews every bit of it, it's starting to turn grey.


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

i feel like Ive been gone forever. things are super tight money wise right now so I have given up my internet. UGHHH

I miss everyone.

Nathaniel is HUGE and doing really well. His torticollis is still an issue but not too bad. he can almost turn his head the way he needs to. Lots of time in the wrap has helped him. he has a bit of the sniffles right now but he is doing really well. smiles and he happens to be really vocal too. he sings. If you hit a not, any note, he hits the same one right after. Its really neat!

he sleeps great down at 9 up at 5 I'll take it! we still swaddle him though.

Ive been working through some pretty serious PPD issues as well. my midwife suggested evening primrose,fish oil and vitamin b and it is really helping. Thank God

we started the feingold program in my house in July and my three year old is a different person. Im amazed and relieved. I can actually leave the house with him now without anxiety!


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Akasha loves stacks of sheets of papers and anything paper-related... mail and bills and grown-up books, etc... and food. She's really into food. We're holding off as long as we can....

All that to say, we also have lots of HABA getting shrugged off...

Ok... gotta tell ya'll. Maybe it's my period. Maybe it's the fact that Todd is being "primary parent" for the evening and there's no baby hanging off my body. Maybe it's the 2.99999 glasses of Pinot I've had. I've posted a very raw and risky thread in the Trading Post just now. It might drown in the overwhelm of jackets and diapers for sale, but nonetheless, it's there. Go read it if you want and know how truly dead in the dirt my last marriage flopped. Ugh. I feel like the pages Faulkner ripped up as he scribbled out his masterpieces... I feel like Southern ashes. Fallout. Failure. Yup it's probably the wine... it always makes me feel like desperation and confused rationality...
but somehow also like a romantic cliff hanger in a dime store novel.

Not well written, but like a miracle is about to happen anyways.....


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittn* 
i feel like Ive been gone forever. things are super tight money wise right now so I have given up my internet. UGHHH

I miss everyone.

Nathaniel is HUGE and doing really well. His torticollis is still an issue but not too bad. he can almost turn his head the way he needs to. Lots of time in the wrap has helped him. he has a bit of the sniffles right now but he is doing really well. smiles and he happens to be really vocal too. he sings. If you hit a not, any note, he hits the same one right after. Its really neat!

he sleeps great down at 9 up at 5 I'll take it! we still swaddle him though.

Ive been working through some pretty serious PPD issues as well. my midwife suggested evening primrose,fish oil and vitamin b and it is really helping. Thank God

we started the feingold program in my house in July and my three year old is a different person. Im amazed and relieved. I can actually leave the house with him now without anxiety!

So good to hear from you AnneMarie!!
Lots of love and hugs to you and your family~


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Retreat places turn out to be my specialty







My mom collects friends with fabulous places! You could easily take the ring and have it appraised or sold and rent a place for the money. Or, my mom's place is always a real option but Dec or January is a rough time to be snowed in in WI and your baby will be very mobile by them so the wood stoves and craziness of an old farm house might drive you nuts! My aunt has a place 10 miles away also that is empty but might be equally challenging!

Buenos Aires is lovely that time of year and US dollars go very far down there!


----------



## SamGroom (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
nak

okay one last thing

does anyone have/use a water mesh sling/pouch for the shower? claire's gettin pretty big for the sink, and maybe i could actually shower more often than on an as-need basis that way







??yathink









I have a mesh sling but don't like it...very itchy.

We do have one of those snug tubs. I just pulled it out of the attick last week and it is working great. I know one step ahead carries it but Target may also, it has been a few years.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...=2THIU6VRMPYR3

I love these pants!


Those are cute, cheap and good for the planet. We love AA.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
nak

okay one last thing

does anyone have/use a water mesh sling/pouch for the shower? claire's gettin pretty big for the sink, and maybe i could actually shower more often than on an as-need basis that way







??yathink









I've been meaning to ask how often everyone bathes their babies. Mickey has had 5 baths. That's a little more than one a month














:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Kayleigh has a stuffed cat from Playgro that we MUST have in the car with us. It is the easiest way to get her to stop crying, she is delighted and calmed by it and she falls asleep in the car clutching its arms. Initially she liked just to suck on one ear, it i microfleece on one side and silky on the other, now she shakes it (it rattles and has a red fish attached that is a rattle as well) and chews every bit of it, it's starting to turn grey.

Better get a spare before they become hard to find!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
PUL is Polyurethane Laminate and yes, polyurethane is a plastic, pretty much anything "poly" is considered a plastic. PU is the same material that is used in the memory foam mattresses btw, just for interest's sake.


What was PUL designed for? Someone on DS keeps saying that it was designed to be autoclaved & that drying it on high heat is good for it, yet a lot of people on DS seem really scared to do anything to their pul for fear of damaging it. What's the truth?


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SamGroom* 
Those are cute, cheap and good for the planet. We love AA.

Tell me more about AA - the stuff looks cute and cheap ... I think I'll buy some, but why should I?









We bathe Nick in one of those baby tubs. He gets soaped up every week, lately more often, since he's puking due to the







:. We sometimes do just water baths as part of the bedtime routine - still trying to figure out a routine ... but at least he's often going to bed before 9 pm.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
I've been meaning to ask how often everyone bathes their babies. Mickey has had 5 baths. That's a little more than one a month















:

Kayleigh has a shower with me every night (I generally balance her on my knee, both of us standing.... figure that one out!). We only use soap every 2-4 days depending on the levels of stinky neck cheese and how far she managed to smear her poop!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Better get a spare before they become hard to find!

I haven't ever seen another one, it was a gift from my mom and she got it from some other anonymous person. I'm going to make sure we have a different "lovey" for her to be attached to that we have two of though, before she gets too attached to this one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
What was PUL designed for? Someone on DS keeps saying that it was designed to be autoclaved & that drying it on high heat is good for it, yet a lot of people on DS seem really scared to do anything to their pul for fear of damaging it. What's the truth?

Well, polyurethane is a thermoplastic, i.e. when it gets really hot it melts. Putting it in the dryer can help to seal up the holes around the stitching. I wouldn't say that it was designed to be autoclaved...it has a melting point between 250-300°F, autoclaves are often used at 250°F and above, so you would run the risk of melting it if you took it up that high. But, below the melting point is a glass transition temperature, at which the plastic becomes malleable and flows to some extent. So, by putting it in the dryer on the hot cycle you should see some "flow" of the plastic into any holes, and any pinpricks should "heal" themselves (to a certain extent). How hot is a dryer anyways?

Here's some info on polyurethane. As you can read for yourself in the Health and Safety section, Polyurethane is INERT and the people who are freaking out about off-gassing of memory foam matresses are simply wrong. In North American the most common blowing agent is carbon dioxide followed by pentane, but carbon dioxide is far cheaper and just as effective. The last company I worked for did extensive testing on their products to check for residual solvents, processing aids, etc. If they are above a certain ppm or even ppb then you aren't allowed to sell them.


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
i made "babylegs" today! it was so super-easy & ezra looks adorable in them. i also whipped up 2 pair of leg warmers for the girls.

Well, I cut off the tops of a pair of worn out socks and gave them to dd1 once, and she loved them so much I did it with another pair. She wears them mostly on her arms these days. That's about my level of sewing ability.

Kiran has had more than 5 baths, thanks for making me feel less negligent. Not a lot more, but now that dd1 has high lead (up from elevated







: ) I think I need to bathe both of them more often.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

My daughter had borderline lead (a 9) and it turned out to be our water pipes. I stopped using hot water for cooking, and flushed the pipes by running hot water down the drain before filling her tub with some hot, some cold. Stuff like that. Basically, minimized her contact and consumption of hot water that had been sitting in our pipes for any length of time. Just fyi - your lead may vary.









I bought some tops and pants at Old Navy for Henry. Around the house I usually have him in a long sleeve tee, one of several butt-covering options, and some socks. My favorite socks are all wool ones, then cute Smartwool ones, then the Hanes ones which are actually pretty fantastic for how cheap they are. They were not in the baby section (at Target) but the boy section, they're the smallest Hanes crew socks available. Then if we're going somewhere I add an appropriate diaper or training pants and pants to the outfit.

I got him some glow in the dark pajamas with a skeleton on them and I'm going to put him in those for Halloween, hopefully he'll fit into them! They're size 12 months and I haven't tried them on him yet. Need to do that. I haven't thought much about Halloween yet this year. Weird because last year we were talking about what Delia was going to be for months and months. She's going to be a flower girl on her birthday, so that's the focus lately. Maybe she'll dress up as a flower girl for Halloween.









I think I see the whitish bump for his other bottom tooth. I hope it comes in fast. I hate teeth. Although they don't seem to be bothering Henry TOO badly. I just think it's really unfair that babies, while having to deal with everything else they deal with, have to grow teeth in on top! If it were up to me, teeth wouldn't come in until 3-4 when we could be much more communicative and helpful as far as the pain goes. Anyone for a petition?!


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

i've been keeping up with everyone's posts, but we're moving again this week







: so for now i'm just subbing the new thread


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Ok, well it's been ages since I've posted in this thread. Jonas is just about ready to move into a bigger carseat. He's a solid 20lbs. I told him he has to stop growing until it's consistently cold enough for him to wear winter things, because I'm not buying anymore summer clothes! He's pretty much out of 6-9 months stuff (with the exception of a few larger items), and is wearing 12 month clothing.

He is sitting up unassisted, rolls from tummy to back, and is sort of scooting around on his belly. Ok, well, he faceplants on the bed, then digs his toes in a scoots forward. Dh thinks he will be crawling soon.

must go, laundry and babe call.


----------



## SamGroom (Nov 7, 2006)

MommyTeesa said:


> Tell me more about AA - the stuff looks cute and cheap ... I think I'll buy some, but why should I?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

I got lost somewhere around thermoplastic, but I'm going to come back when Thomas isn't blaring in the background and see if I can figure out what the heck we're all talking about.

I feel like I've been gone too long.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyTeesa* 
Tell me more about AA - the stuff looks cute and cheap ... I think I'll buy some, but why should I?









It was said above, but they are a "fair trade" company, all Made in the US clothes.. it says right on their label that they are made in downtown L.A. paying fair wages to their workers. None of that sweat-shop crap! They are very good quality too









Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
i've been keeping up with everyone's posts, but we're moving again this week







: so for now i'm just subbing the new thread









Good luck with your move! Where are you going now?

----

I've turned into Suzy Homemaker! I've been completely obsessed lately with cooking and baking for my blog! My DH sure hasn't minded, he's been eating lots of yummy home made food.. lol!

Sebastian seems to be meeting all his milestones







Lots of toe eating, talking, rolling over, laughing, he can sit up alone for a few seconds.. He is still pooping A LOT! I thought it was suppose to slow down! I've been letting him gum my fresh fruit when I eat it, and now he mimics us when we are eating by smacking his lips together and pretending to chew the air! So cute!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Mickey puked in bed AGAIN last night.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

baraka, when i first read your pinot-inspired post i thought something went awry with your current marriage!? i was almost in tears....until i realized you were speaking of an xh. i hope you find the retreat you're looking for!

samgroom, i'm a HUGE better world shopper fan! i keep the handbook tucked away in my bag and have most of the regular things we buy memorized. i've given quite a few handbooks as gifts, too. i also love ten thousand villages. (www.tenthousandvillages.com)

i give ezra a bath/shower about once a week. for the first couple months it was much less but dh started making fun of me & telling people i don't bathe our child. well...that little bit of fun stopped when i told him he could feel free to bathe him!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 

samgroom, i'm a HUGE better world shopper fan! i keep the handbook tucked away in my bag and have most of the regular things we buy memorized. i've given quite a few handbooks as gifts, too. i also love ten thousand villages. (www.tenthousandvillages.com)


ten thousand villages is also one of my favorite stores!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I used to volunteer for a 10000 villages store! They rock.


----------



## Willzmama (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi all! I've been lurking from time to time, thought I'd post.

DD is also teething. Oh joy!

And (I'm cursing myself here) just this week, she has gotten herself to sleep by sucking her middle fingers. One minute she was rolling around on her blanket in the dining room, the next I look over and she's asleep, on her side, sucking her fingers! I've actually been able to lay her in her crib and she has fallen asleep. Amazing! DS NEVER NEVER NEVER did anything remotely like this so DH and I are blown away. I wasn't sure we should bother with a crib with DD but I borrowed a really nice one from a friend, and heck, it's actually getting some use! Incidentally, I also used to suck my middle fingers. Funny.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
samgroom, i'm a HUGE better world shopper fan! i keep the handbook tucked away in my bag and have most of the regular things we buy memorized. i've given quite a few handbooks as gifts, too. i also love ten thousand villages. (www.tenthousandvillages.com)



What a cool place to shop. I have several items I want to get for Christmas presents. Thanks for the links.


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
What a cool place to shop. I have several items I want to get for Christmas presents. Thanks for the links.

I wrote a similar post earlier, but somehow I deleted it.


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks emiLy about the lead. Supposedly there is someone coming one of these days to look at the place but haven't heard from them yet. I'm torn between being glad that I have some more time to clean up the house and frustrated that nothing has happened yet. We do have an appt. for another test next week.

Dd1 wants to be a ladybug for hween, I'm going to ask a couple more times to make sure it's real before I go buying fabric and stuff. Haven't really given it much thought for Kiran. We probably still have a bug costume (hey, it would be a theme!) that's about 12 mos. size. Kiran will swim in it but hey, it's not like she'll trip on the hem.









And, yes, she does get the armpit hair, but she gets it from dh.








. . . and some scary cradle cap too, but I know it's not a real problem . . . .


----------



## firemommaof1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Had to show off Ash rocking her baby legs








http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m...sh45Months.jpg

She is becoming so vocal!!! I love her little voice, its so sweet and girly sounding







She is really starting to master this rolling over thing. Funny its only from back to tummy. Time goes to fast!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firemommaof1* 
Had to show off Ash rocking her baby legs









http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m...sh45Months.jpg

She is becoming so vocal!!! I love her little voice, its so sweet and girly sounding







She is really starting to master this rolling over thing. Funny its only from back to tummy. Time goes to fast!

That's ADORABLE! I love the way she has her hands in her mouth. BTW-- I almost bought that same blanket about six times. I didn't need it, which is why I never actually got it, but I thought it was so soft and cuddly.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firemommaof1* 
Had to show off Ash rocking her baby legs








http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m...sh45Months.jpg

She is becoming so vocal!!! I love her little voice, its so sweet and girly sounding







She is really starting to master this rolling over thing. Funny its only from back to tummy. Time goes to fast!


She is so cute.


----------



## jwpsgurl (Apr 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
i made "babylegs" today! it was so super-easy & ezra looks adorable in them. i also whipped up 2 pair of leg warmers for the girls. let's see if i can find the link for anyone who wants to try it out....

Those look great...I am going to try it







I already bought DD 3 pairs, but I am in love with them and she will never have enough!!


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

can i just say....

i want to get pregnant again simply so i don't have to clean the kitty litter!? seriously, why is it that dh can be so diligent (with constant reminders) to keep the litter box clean but the second i'm no longer with child, i'm back in the trenches!? i've been pregnant 5 times & the same thing has happened with all five....grrrrrrrr.

another complaint ~ i love my mei tai but i'm so sad i didn't get one with a neck support flap. ezra has fallen asleep on my back twice today (while out & about) and each time i've had to bend over slightly while walking. i've tried selling it here & on diaperswappers & on craigslist but no bites. i wonder if i could sew something on it myself?

one more "woe is me".....i just got home from a local clothing resale event & it sucked! i've had this on my calendar for weeks & was all prepared to come home with some new-to-me winter gear (in my new big-girl size) but it was awful. if it wasn't ugly, it was way overpriced.

i wish i had something positive to say. sorry about the moaning....

maybe i'll take a minute to play with my siggy. i've been pretty boring in this area since i changed my username.....


----------



## firemommaof1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
That's ADORABLE! I love the way she has her hands in her mouth. BTW-- I almost bought that same blanket about six times. I didn't need it, which is why I never actually got it, but I thought it was so soft and cuddly.

I







love







the blanket. Yep it is cozy and cuddly... one of our favorites. You should get it so we match


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Since we're posting woe is me....








we were rear-ended today. It was hard enough that when DH hit the seat his body bent the driver's seat frame and twisted it, and pushed it back into the car seat and flipped it up (partially).







: We are all mostly ok, the baby was sleeping, thank goodness, but was scared awake. I have to go out and get a new carseat tomorrow. Luckily the insurance of the woman that hit us will pay for all the damages and the new seat, but still, grrrrrrr!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Since we're posting woe is me....








we were rear-ended today. It was hard enough that when DH hit the seat his body bent the driver's seat frame and twisted it, and pushed it back into the car seat and flipped it up (partially).







: We are all mostly ok, the baby was sleeping, thank goodness, but was scared awake. I have to go out and get a new carseat tomorrow. Luckily the insurance of the woman that hit us will pay for all the damages and the new seat, but still, grrrrrrr!

oooooh! What are you going to get? . . . I mean, I'm very glad everyone is OK, and I'm curious what kind of carseat you are planning on getting.

Car wrecks suck.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

That sucks Kristen - so sorry you are having to deal with this!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Since we are doing babyleg pictures, here is Clay in the babylegs called "clay"









http://meganelin.vox.com/library/pho...ec30f0001.html

And just for cutiness, in the swing at the park by our house:

http://meganelin.vox.com/library/pho...ec3000001.html


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

whine, whine. my child support was a day late, and my bank charged me 240 bucks in overdraft fees. yes you read that right. i spent all afternoon formulating my case and going up there to beg. they took so effin much that i didn't have enough to cover the checks that were still out, so they would have given me _more_ fees still! I managed to get just over half the fees refunded, but holy crap. not like we want to do anything _important_ with our money, just eat, pay bills, y'know, frivolous stuff...









in other news, Claire loves bananas--Lili let her have a microscopic taste earlier today and she lunged for it! i can't believe how hard she tries to grab everything within her reach lately--she's dangerous!









also







a local radio station is having a baby contest







and since the prize is 1000 bucks







i totally entered Claire!







: when her pic is up on the website, i'll link it here so y'all can vote for her


----------



## jwpsgurl (Apr 28, 2007)

Here's Julianne in the little legwarmers that I made today!

http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...53/t_=90942553

She is so ready to start crawling


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
also







a local radio station is having a baby contest







and since the prize is 1000 bucks







i totally entered Claire!







: when her pic is up on the website, i'll link it here so y'all can vote for her









:tapping foot impatiently:


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Are there any other babies NOT rolling over yet? My fat man is still sedentary. When I put him on his tummy after a while he just sorta gives up and lays his face down in the carpet pathetically waiting for someone to mercifully flip him over.


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Are there any other babies NOT rolling over yet? My fat man is still sedentary. When I put him on his tummy after a while he just sorta gives up and lays his face down in the carpet pathetically waiting for someone to mercifully flip him over.


Could be a defense mechanism. He's playing dead to hopefully avoid atttracting attention to himself from his big brother.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Are there any other babies NOT rolling over yet? My fat man is still sedentary. When I put him on his tummy after a while he just sorta gives up and lays his face down in the carpet pathetically waiting for someone to mercifully flip him over.

Kade isn't yet...he's close to on front and back though. He has the hang of it with his lower half, he just doesn't know how to get over those chubby arms yet. He used to do that same thing until the past few days.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Are there any other babies NOT rolling over yet? My fat man is still sedentary. When I put him on his tummy after a while he just sorta gives up and lays his face down in the carpet pathetically waiting for someone to mercifully flip him over.

Clay barely rolls and only when I am not looking it seems (perhaps his brother helps him?). He can roll if I put him on his side but mostly he just stays right where I put him







At 21 pounds plus a cloth diapered butt, moving is lightly a real effort!


----------



## sarabrynn82 (Dec 30, 2006)

Not interested in rolling over here either... I've seen them both do it totally unassisted/unprompted, so I know they're both capable. But they could really care less!

You all have me inspired to make some babylegs - I was just thinking about it and now you're pics have pushed me over the edge... Granted I still have to finish my diaperkits dipes and the wool cover I started...


----------



## sarabrynn82 (Dec 30, 2006)

oh and I just read the "woe is me" posts and I'd like to join!!! The company DH works for just grew a ton way too fast and as a result - the *earliest* he's gotten home in the last two weeks is 8 pm, and even then, he has to do a couple of hours of work from home still. And this weekend, they hosted investors, so Friday he wasn't home until after 11pm, Saturday he was gone from 6:30 am until 11pm and Sunday from 7am to 11pm.

So lately, I've been a single mother of twins with no car.







But this weekend he's finally got time off so I get a husband again!!!


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

Our little girlie is getting huge, too. And, seriously, I am spoiled. She is such an easy going baby (thank goodness, ebcause her siblings are not). And I hear ya on the "Ambassador to the WOrld" thang (okay, it's be a really long time since I've chimed in!







) She is all smiles. And at 20+ lbs, that's alot of grin...she is rolling back to front, but doesn't last long in that position...she can't seem to roll back over and does a pilates/yoga stretch push up with her hands. Isn't it fun to have a baby??? We get so excited over their little acheivements with each new one. My milk supply dipped there for awhile with these elimination diets we're on for 3 yr old dd, but I think we've built it back up now...so that's our life with our babe...hopefully I'll get back in here (instead of Health and Healing) more often...ya'll are probably wondering who this is hijacking the thread...


----------



## VOBetz (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't have time to write a long check - I have got to get to bed...

But I can't figure it out... Can someone please explain the benefit of baby legs to me? I don't get it.







:

And I really want to - because I'd love love love to sew some up with my newbie sewing skills.


----------



## sarabrynn82 (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VOBetz* 
But I can't figure it out... Can someone please explain the benefit of baby legs to me? I don't get it.







:

Number one on my list - one less layer to remove for diaper changes!

I've also read that some mom's keep em stashed in their diaper bag in case they end up someplace chillier than expected... and they can protect little crawling knees (pants can too, but hey - how much cuter are these!!! esp with a good lookin' cd...







)


----------



## jwpsgurl (Apr 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VOBetz* 
I don't have time to write a long check - I have got to get to bed...

But I can't figure it out... Can someone please explain the benefit of baby legs to me? I don't get it.







:

And I really want to - because I'd love love love to sew some up with my newbie sewing skills.

Baby Legs are great because you don't have to take anything off to change diapers. Also, I can just whip them right off when we go outside (we live in AZ) and just put them back on when we go in the A/C. They are just so much easier than pants and strech so they grow with your baby. (I don't mean to sound like a salesperson)


----------



## clavicula (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey you guys,

I am unable to keep up with you, i am super-busy with my 2 yo and we are ECing Sarah (here she is) so it is impossible to come here every day!
I am so happy everyone is doing so good!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Well now I feel badly for trading my two pairs of baby legs on the TP







, except they didn't really fit my baby's thighs too well anyway.

When will someone make baby legs for the husky gentleman?


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
When will someone make baby legs for the husky gentleman?

My husky guy is wearing them! They make the comfort cuff ones and also HuggaLuggs (or whatever that AU brand is) work well too.


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey there Mamas! Whew- what a week...








the return of af also brought a tornado of unprecedented emotions... I mean, I am usually a pretty passionate woman, and am no stranger to emotion, but OMG! I think this last moon was the most challenging of my life thus far... will this happen every month from now on??? Or will things even out some as my body regulates from the postpartum hormonal dredge....

ugh. All this to say, I am breathing deep and coming slowly out of it here. I held a woman's circle in my studio tonite and the topic was "balance"... perfect timing.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Hey everyone! We have been busy busy busy here. Henry is easy. It's so fun. Today he was a bit crabby - his second tooth popped through so I guess that was bothering him. He only slept for two 5 minute stretches between about 11 AM and 5 PM. That's not too bad when I write it, but it seemed like a lot longer than that!







I don't have a clock in the bedroom and that is making my nights easy, but mornings a bit difficult because I don't know if I should get up or not! So, I get up and walk around the house to discover it's 6:30 and I should have stayed in bed and tried to get him to go right back to sleep. Oh well. (Uh oh I just heard my dog drinking out of a toilet that I put one of those 2000 Flushes tablets in - it has bleach! I hope he doesn't die. Guess I should give them more water, he just emptied the dog water dish.)

Delia was 14 months when I got my period back, so I'm hoping for that with Henry too. We shall see!

Oh, Stephanie, let me try to explain a sleeping hood / panel extender option. It's what comes with Sutemi packs. It's a rectangle of fabric about 5" tall and the width of the panel. The ends are loops that you thread the shoulder straps through, so you don't have to sew anything to the carrier. You can kind of scrunch up the fabric if it's in the way, or use it all the time to extend the panel and give napping head support. Does that make sense? If you don't want to sew, you could try just safety pinning some fabric at the top of the panel to each shoulder strap too, so pin it to the carrier on 3 sides of the rectangle.

Megan, that picture of Clay at the park is hilarious - that hat!!!

I love BabyLegs and Huggalugs, but I haven't used them on Henry much yet. I am liking socks that go up to his knees, and haven't felt like I need to get his knees covered yet. He did give himself rug burn once but we've been better about keeping him on a sheet or having pants on him since then. I have used BabyLegs for years (I bought a batch of the original handmade ones before the owner had them manufactured!) and still use them on my daughter. I love them for keeping her ankles/calves warm.

We have nine kittens to deal with. Anyone want some?!







The barn cats were pregnant when we moved in. Surprise!! LOL


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Ok. I've been waiting to post all DAY!

I could have just posted this on the car-seat forum I frequent-- or some random forum here, but last time I posted about it I got ripped a new one (well, not reall, but I felt really invalidated). Maybe I deserve a virtual slap, I don't know.

I've had another panic attack while driving. The last time I had one Mick was less than a month old. I always tend to be sorta anxious while driving. I don't know if it's all the wrecks I've been hearing about here or what. . .but I couldn't handle it today. Nothing happened, I just. . .sigh. . . I feel like such a wuss. Driving stresses me out. MSAX, KDT-- you guys are OK, right?
I guess it's not just driving. I'm so scared something is going to happen to one of the kids. Maybe it's my friend who's son just died, but he was 17. Not that that makes it OK or anything. . .I'm just lost. How do I go from my ordiary level of anxiety to two days of near hyperventilation for no immediate reason?
What's hitting me?
Does anyone else deal with anxiety about this kinda stuff?
I feel like something is just off. . .

Man. I wish I could just chill the F out.


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

Laura.

I have no babylegs.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Well now I feel badly for trading my two pairs of baby legs on the TP







, except they didn't really fit my baby's thighs too well anyway.

When will someone make baby legs for the husky gentleman?

I make them... if you want them in a charcoal grey I made a pair by accident that are too big for my long and lean baby







PM me your address and I'll fire them in the mail.


----------



## zion (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey mamas. I was in the June DDC but I had my baby in May. I have been MIA from both boards since I delivered...Mostly because I couldn't decide which thread I wanted to post in. I finally decided I should be here. I look forward to meeting all of you!!


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
How do I go from my ordiary level of anxiety to two days of near hyperventilation for no immediate reason?
What's hitting me?
Does anyone else deal with anxiety about this kinda stuff?
I feel like something is just off. . .

Man. I wish I could just chill the F out.

I think that could be a form of ppd. After dd1 was born I was haunted by fear that I would die and leave her. It wasn't till months later that I found (here at mdc) that other mamas had similar irrational fears. I used Bach flower essences for other symptoms, and that was immensely helpful. I never treated that one directly but it gradually faded away.

I'm sure there's a Bach essence that would be specific to how you're feeling. Of course, you could always go the medical route. My mw strongly encouraged trying b complex first.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh Laura, yes, we're all ok







I have a bump on my head and a sore neck and DH is sore as well, but that's it. We got a new carseat today and are good to go again... the van will be fixed sometime after Wednesday, that's the soonest we can even get the damage assessed.

I'm sorry you're dealing with anxiety attacks. I've dealt with them on and off for years. I had a few in the first couple of months post-partum but I don't know what to do about them other than avoid triggers, hard to do when it's driving though, you need to get around. You're not crazy and you are certainly not alone. Try the B-complex, that's the first route for anti-depressants and anxiety is commonly a symptom of depression as Richella mentioned.


----------



## firemommaof1 (Jul 3, 2006)

This is us tonight!!!

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m...MeAshOct07.jpg

Just had to share. Ash was laughing at herself in the mirror then I would laugh at her and she would laugh harder... the best thing thats happened today







Love my baby


----------



## firemommaof1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zion* 
Hey mamas. I was in the June DDC but I had my baby in May. I have been MIA from both boards since I delivered...Mostly because I couldn't decide which thread I wanted to post in. I finally decided I should be here. I look forward to meeting all of you!!

I remember you! I was also lurking in the June ddc (edd was may 30 but came early on the 14th). Welcome to the fast moving may club


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

hey guys--so Claire wiggled/rolled/crawled/dragged herself halfway across the bedroom today--i'm so proud! (and so daunted at the ever-more-pressing need to vacuum daily







)

her contest pic still isn't on the radio station site







: ah well. i'll post the linky here ASAP









yeah.....can i just say, it's really killing my back and knees to not have a mattress--i can't wait to get a bed!!








baraka, didn't you once say that you guys sleep on the floor, or am i delusional??







HOW do you keep comfy?







:


----------



## zion (Feb 22, 2005)

I get very strange reactions from people when they find out Ben is only 4 1/2 month old. He's tall. DH is 6' 4 and I am 5'9 so he's got tall parents but people are borderline rude when I tell them how old he is. He's 17 lbs 7 oz and 26 inches long. Is that freakishly huge?

Are you dressing your LO up for halloween? I want to put DS in some kind of outfit but I'm not spending a bunch of money on a costume. Maybe just his bones babylegs or something.

I love fall!!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
I make them... if you want them in a charcoal grey I made a pair by accident that are too big for my long and lean baby







PM me your address and I'll fire them in the mail.

ooh! I'm pming you









Quote:


Originally Posted by *richella* 
I think that could be a form of ppd. After dd1 was born I was haunted by fear that I would die and leave her. . . .. My mw strongly encouraged trying b complex first.

Weird, I didn't even think of that. I did run out of B-complex a few weeks ago. Maybe that has something to do with it. :rollingeyes at self for not thinking of that:

I'm glad I'm not the only one. The way someone made me feel on that other board made me feel like I must be crazy.


----------



## belladonna72 (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Are there any other babies NOT rolling over yet? My fat man is still sedentary. When I put him on his tummy after a while he just sorta gives up and lays his face down in the carpet pathetically waiting for someone to mercifully flip him over.

My kiddo rolled over for the first time yesterday (4 months, 2-ish weeks). But only once...


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *belladonna72* 
My kiddo rolled over for the first time yesterday (4 months, 2-ish weeks). But only once...

Mine too!! My whole family was there...we were at a wedding. I guess he wanted to show off


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I have had issue with anxiety for about 8 years on and off now (although when I really think about it, probably for my whole life). I have some great suggestions and a book that I love but I hink I am getting mastitis again and must go lay down. PM me if you want some links or I will try to post more later!


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zion* 
I get very strange reactions from people when they find out Ben is only 4 1/2 month old. He's tall. DH is 6' 4 and I am 5'9 so he's got tall parents but people are borderline rude when I tell them how old he is. He's 17 lbs 7 oz and 26 inches long. Is that freakishly huge?

I think Kayleigh is 27 inches and is about 17 lbs, maybe 17.5 now, so no, he's not freakishly huge! She was 5 months yesterday. I'll be taking her in for her first checkup the end of this week if I can remember to phone the doctor and make an appointment for us both... I have to go or I wouldn't bother taking her yet... but that's another topic! I'll update when I find out a true weight and height. But yeah, DH is 6'4" and I am the shortest in my family at 5'6".


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I have had issue with anxiety for about 8 years on and off now (although when I really think about it, probably for my whole life). I have some great suggestions and a book that I love but I hink I am getting mastitis again and must go lay down. PM me if you want some links or I will try to post more later!

I'd love to hear your suggestions.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Krystal- I had to LOL when I read your new siggy.. i love it!

Belladonna & Meesa- Congrats on rolling over!!!

Zion- Welcome









I didn't think about anxiety attacks being PPD.. I just thought it was normal mama-bear type protectiveness. But if so, I must TOTALLY have it, cuz I almost always freak out a little when DH is driving us, LOL. Seriously though, I got major anxiety when we flew to TX in July.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I have had issue with anxiety for about 8 years on and off now (although when I really think about it, probably for my whole life). I have some great suggestions and a book that I love but I hink I am getting mastitis again and must go lay down. PM me if you want some links or I will try to post more later!

Wait a sec MASTITIS! Ugh, I hope you are able to stave it off! -- Did you say _again_? I must have missed your previous bout(s?) of it. Keep well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
I didn't think about anxiety attacks being PPD.. I just thought it was normal mama-bear type protectiveness. But if so, I must TOTALLY have it, cuz I almost always freak out a little when DH is driving us, LOL. Seriously though, I got major anxiety when we flew to TX in July.

It's awful when someone else is driving. I have no control. Not only do I have to trust all the other drivers on the road, but I have to trust the driver of the vehicle in which I am. I can't do that








When I was driving today I was noticing how I think about/picture wrecks happening. I needed to clear them out of my mind and focus on what I am doing instead of all the possibilities on the road. It's like--uh--I don't know I need to practice the art of Zen driving. It's hard to control your own mind. At least for me it is.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 

We have nine kittens to deal with. Anyone want some?!







The barn cats were pregnant when we moved in. Surprise!! LOL

Haha, this is so funny. We have 4 female cats at the farm, and ALL of them reproduced this summer. Several of them multiple times. Not all the kittens survived, which is sad, esp. when the DC get attached to one. A fact of farm life, though, unfortunately.

Jonas has decided that he is not happy if I step out of his sight. He can be playing perfectly happy one minute, and then all out screaming the next. No sign of any teeth, though.

I have to admit, I am also not really excited about the babylegs thing. I can see where they would be kinda nice if you need a quick extra layer with AC, like a PP mentioned.


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
baraka, didn't you once say that you guys sleep on the floor, or am i delusional??







HOW do you keep comfy?







:










we sleep on a hard low to ground asian style bed- basically something like a futon or platform bed. And Akasha has a floor bed in her nursery. We all sleep together but she naps sometimes in her bed and the idea is that she will soon be able to navigate between her floor bed and the big family one. Well... hopefully not too soon.

She's also becoming quite the mover and looks at me ands says mamamamamamama! So sweet...def a cheer up from the hard week its been.

So all this to say, I recommend a matress of some kind sweetie!


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Yes, mattresses are good. We sleep on a mattress on the floor (and Henry rolled off and cried the other night anyway - but probably more from startling/fright/surprise than pain). We "camped out" in the living room a few weeks ago and man, sleeping on the carpeted floor was NOT pleasant. Especially because I had to sleep on my side so much to nurse. My hip and shoulder were hurting in the morning.

We have the barn cats and kittens inside the house, in a room in the basement. So, the kittens are going to survive. Don't know how I feel about that.







J/K, but I am pretty bummed out having to deal with nine kittens on top of everything else I have going on.

Hey - theaspins and her family are sleeping in my driveway right now! We knew they were headed our way, and we came home from a late night shopping trip and saw their camper! I'm so excited to get up and see them in the morning - I better get to bed!

Oh - I don't know how long Henry is, but everyone is surprised when I say how old he is. My husband is 6'4" also and Henry definitely looks like that side of the family, so I'm not surprised he's big and long.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

firstoff, sending good vibes to clear up your maybe-mastitis, MSAX!! EEK!









yeah..to be honest...i haven't had a mattress for about 6 months now. my x took the king-size bed that *I* insisted we buy for the primary purpose of cosleeping when he packed up his share of our stuff. his reasoning had to do with me getting the dining room table, which was about the only nice piece of furniture we owned between us apart from the bed. apparently it's fine and dandy to tell a 7mo pregnant woman she has to sleep on the floor







: there is sooo much i didn't write to you guys re: my divorce over this last year









on the upside, we've agreed that we're getting a superbada$$ organic latex mattress w/a platform bed when we finally get that settlement money. along with furniture for the rest of the house







pretty much all we have is a dining room set and the kids' furniture, which is marginally nice. we're replacing that too









sry to tangent so much, i am wired on energy drinks and have been spending too much time in TAO









claire discovered my kids' mini-yoga block today--a chunk of super-light yellow foam about as big as her head--she adores it!







i'll have to take pics


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

You haven't been sleeping on a bed in six months! Holy carp. That sucks. I'm jealous of what you are getting though. We have a select comfort and it doesn't work so hot for co-sleeping. I think we, too, will get a new bed one day.

Anyone off the top of their head know how wide a queen bed and a twin bed are?


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

Any other babies here close to crawling? I keep catching DD up on her hands and knees and rocking back and forth. I was hoping she'd crawl late- I'm not ready to start chasing another one!







:


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I have a blocked duct for sure and the aches not no fever or redness yet. I slept most of the day yesterday and until 11 this morning. Praying this resolves. Lats time it went basically like this and then what would be tomorrow it got worse, I had red streaks up to my shoulders and the chills and everything else. MW helped me clear it up so this time I feel more prepapred! I was 5-6 weeks pp last time.

For anyone with anxiety issues, this book is totally worth getting and honestly changed my life:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...kstorenow57-20

A therapist who works with anxiety saw me once (I could not afford her really but felt I was losing my mind) and she recommended this book instead of treatment with her







I used the vitamins and relaxation techniques and felt more empowered by understanding the biology of what I was feeling and such. It really changed my life. I have loaned it to about 10 other women since then!

Anxiety/panic attacks are really common in women and associated with hormonal shifts also (one reasons women are thought to get them more often). More than half of American women get anxiety attacks - so you are not crazy and you are not alone!

I think with some vitamins and some breathing/relaxation/awareness of when the anxiety is building - you can easily get free of these anxiety attacks.

For now, huge







for you because it is scarey and it sucks. Big







for the women who made you feel bad about it.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
yeah..to be honest...i haven't had a mattress for about 6 months now. my x took the king-size bed that *I* insisted we buy for the primary purpose of cosleeping when he packed up his share of our stuff. his reasoning had to do with me getting the dining room table, which was about the only nice piece of furniture we owned between us apart from the bed. apparently it's fine and dandy to tell a 7mo pregnant woman she has to sleep on the floor







: there is sooo much i didn't write to you guys re: my divorce over this last year

















What a JERK! OMG!


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
For anyone with anxiety issues, this book is totally worth getting and honestly changed my life:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...kstorenow57-20

A therapist who works with anxiety saw me once (I could not afford her really but felt I was losing my mind) and she recommended this book instead of treatment with her







I used the vitamins and relaxation techniques and felt more empowered by understanding the biology of what I was feeling and such. It really changed my life. I have loaned it to about 10 other women since then!

That's the book... it was recommended to me also, but my anxiety tends to revolve around certain stressors in my life that are VERY particular and when they crop up I get random anxiety attacks but when the stressors are resolved I don't, so I didn't ever get the book. Better to solve the problem than deal with the symptoms in my case. It was also recommended for my SD, there is a kids version out there somewhere, by a cognitive behavioural therapist. She has generalized anxiety, mostly surrounding her parents divorce.... and the rest of that story is not for this board.









And MSAX, I hope you feel better today or SOON! No mastitis please!


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

yea, have you ever tried the cabbage leaves-in-the-bra thing Megan? i have a friend who swears by that







hope it resolves soon...

thx for the sympathy laura, lizzy







the really great part is that this is the reason my dad hasn't spoken to me for nearly a year now--beacuse I divorced this stellar guy. everybody we knew as a couple believes he's great, and i'm the UAV who walked all over him. but i digress. there's a reason i don't talk about this stuff. it's over, i'm so much happier now, and rehashing it only makes me angry all over again







:

A twin is exactly half of a king (kings are near-perfect squares). IME a queen is maybe only a foot or so wider than a full, but longer. i've tried all of them for cosleeping (hotels etc) and once you try a king you'll never want to go back! I've also slept in a california king, which is as wide as a king but about a foot longer, and aside from taking up ALL the floorspace in a moderate-sized bedroom







they're nice. dh is 6'3" so he likes cali kings









halloween! my mom bought my kids costumes ages ago and has been "holding them hostage" trying to get us to visit







I finally told her she better mail them to us unless she wants to disappoint the kids! Ian's going as a ninja, Lili as the little mermaid (mostly for the red wig







) and Claire as a scarecrow. I really wanted a lobster costume for Claire







but the catalog my mom ordered from didn't have one, and i can't/won't spend that much on a one-day outfit


----------



## MayLibertySprout (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theretohere* 
Any other babies here close to crawling? I keep catching DD up on her hands and knees and rocking back and forth. I was hoping she'd crawl late- I'm not ready to start chasing another one!







:

YES! DD born 5/13/07 is getting up there too!!
better start babyproffing


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

My select comfort is a cali king. It'd be great if it weren't two-sided for the seperate firmess levels. It makes the whole middle unusable. It's 4in narrower and 4in longer than a regular king. We have this chaise-type sorta sofa (width of a crib approx) on one side for DS1 & a mini-cosleeper on the other for Mickey. I was thinking of getting a regular old queen & a twin to replace everything, but I don't know if it'd fit or how it'd work. If space were no object (IS space an object?







) I'd get a regular king and TWO twins







or maybe two FULLS! I always wanted a room that was _just_ bed.

ETA-- maybe a reg. king and a full would be nice! I wonder how wide that is.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh, Krystal-- I keep meaning to PM you. I guess I could have just done that now, but whatever. Barring any strangness this week I will be shipping your mei tai this week







:


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theretohere* 
Any other babies here close to crawling? I keep catching DD up on her hands and knees and rocking back and forth. I was hoping she'd crawl late- I'm not ready to start chasing another one!







:

My goodness! We are so far from crawling I can't even fathom it!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

New question:

Anyone use Gripe water?


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Beds - I HIGHLY recommend the Sterns and Foster memory foam bed. Polyurethane foam (see above discussions) and it is SO nice. We have the "extra firm" for DH, but it is soft enough for me as well. We DD cosleeps part of some nights and because it's so soft but so firm all at the same time it is nice for her too, she can still sleep on her tummy (but usually sleeps on her side or back with a boob in her mouth, hence the part time cosleeping!







)

Gripe water - yes, we use it, less now that I figured out that garlic and onions and a few other things make her gassy. We use the no name brand from our local grocery store, it has ethanol in it, some don't. It also has dill oil and fennel extract which are apparently good for digestion (I think someone here mentioned that to me) but the active ingredient is sodium bicarbonate (baking soda) in case you want to make your own. Just add baking soda to water and maybe add something to mask the salty flavour?


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
I always wanted a room that was _just_ bed.

ETA-- maybe a reg. king and a full would be nice! I wonder how wide that is.

http://interiordec.about.com/od/buyi...bedsizes_2.htm

bed sizes







waaay back when Lili was a babe, we were squished into a 2br apartment and all we had was one br crammed with stuff, and the other br's floor was pretty much all mattresses. it was horrid for bed making or looking presentable to anyone







:









cant wait to get the mei tai!!!


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh Krystal! I totally resonate with the "this is why I don't talk about my X" comment. Hugs to you Mama and enjoy your wonderful new bed- you deserve every comfort available to you~

How are you feeling MSAX??

In response to the hormonal hell week I had I picked up the book "The Mood Cure" and recommend it to all Mamas stressed out and shaken up! It works with amino acids supplements and nutrition to assist the body into balancing hormones, etc...

Hugs all around Mamas...


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ayn138* 
YES! DD born 5/13/07 is getting up there too!!
better start babyproffing









I'm already pretty baby proofed, just was hoping she'd be content to hang out for a while longer.

What is gripe water? When do you use it?


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
http://interiordec.about.com/od/buyi...bedsizes_2.htm

bed sizes







waaay back when Lili was a babe, we were squished into a 2br apartment and all we had was one br crammed with stuff, and the other br's floor was pretty much all mattresses. it was horrid for bed making or looking presentable to anyone







:









cant wait to get the mei tai!!!









I'm going to do a little math here-- ingore my scratch pading if you wish

twin--39X75 or 80
double--54X75
queen--60X80
c.king-- 72X84
King--76X80

queen + twin = 99inches, which is only 23 inches wider than my current bed(not counting the sidecars)

uhh. I'm going to have to do some measuring


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

sheesh...this thread is moving so fast i'm not getting any of the emails!?

mastitis, xh's, beds, gripe water, crawling, anxiety...where do i begin? how about anxiety.....









i have panic attacks, too!!! (i say that as if i'm proud). i haven't had one in months but occasionally i get the "aura." i haven't seen the workbook but i have "the mood cure" which came highly recommended (was it from this board?). i'm also a firm believer in mind-over-matter with my anxiety because there are definite triggers that form a pattern in my brain & when such-in-such happens the adrenaline starts pumpin'. and it's usually something totally benign. i had a panic attack while leaving a movie theater once & everytime i go to a movie i have to psyche myself up for the ending to avoid one. anyhoo....

ezra isn't close to crawling but he occasionally pushes up to all fours. his major issue lately is boredom & distraction. he sits up & plays with his little toys or scoots around on the floor & if he doesn't have something in his hand he starts fussing. and he really doesn't want to sleep because life is too fun. he pushes against me & cranes his neck when i try to cuddle him close to sleep. little bugger....


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh boy, I am having a glimpse of my future.... DD is laying on the floor next to me playing with a toy, whenever she drops it she starts whining and fussing until I pick it up and hand to back to her. I know she is just learning that she has some control over her world, but at what point do I NOT pick it up and give it back to her?? Oooh, she dropped it again and this time tried to retrieve it herself... that's a good sign.







:

Oh, and she SUPER grabby these days, like trying to pull my plate off the table at dinner.... actually, it is usually in relation to food. She's had itty bitty tastes of banana, yam, orange and avocado and I think there's no turning back now!!


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

Kiran is definitely eyeing the food and grabbing the plates and placemat. It's just now occurring to me that when I tell dd1 "I think she wants to eat the _______. Silly Kiran! You can't eat food yet!" it may actually be true. (I usually say it to emphasize to dd the perks of being the big girl.)

otoh, dd1 was so interested in food we started her a bit early, then had to quit and wait a month, so I don't think we'll push it at all with Kiran. So that would be at the 6 mo mark, end of Nov.


----------



## VOBetz (Mar 10, 2007)

We aren't close to crawling here. Emma pushes up onto her hands all the way, but doesn't seem to have the leg strength or something to get up onto her knees.

I've been giving her tastes from most of my meals. Sometimes her face is quite surprised (like today when I gave her some lemon juice on my finger) but most of the time she enjoys it. We are staying in this place foodwise for a long while - I am very strongly considering doing the chunked food rather than pureed.

Emma has been sucking her fingers for two months maybe? Anyway, in the past couple of days, she's started sucking her thumb. Its quite cute. DH had some issues with our kids sucking their thumbs (he didn't want them to) because his little bro sucked his thumb into puberty. But we had a really good conversation about it today and he's completely OK with it. I don't know that you can really keep a 4 month old from sucking her thumb, but I was worried that he would want me to try. Anyway, its good to be on the same page with him about it.

We found out that DH isn't starting the Fire Academy in October. We weren't sure when he was going to get called to attend the Academy. He was an alternate for the October one. We are now on course for starting in March, which is sad because he wanted to go early. But really good at the same time, because now we have more time to prepare (on so many levels). And truthfully, it doesn't matter because in a few years it won't matter if he went to the first or second academy, just that he went.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

So far Sebastian has eaten: Peaches, watermelon, mashed potatoes (just plain), sweet potatoes, green beans, peas, mango, apple and banana. A lot huh? Really, they've all been whole, organic foods that we've just mashed up for him to try while we are eating. He REALLY likes food! He screams at us if we don't give him something when we eat! He mimics us eating when he watches us, he holds the spoon in his mouth (grabs it and puts it in his mouth), and no tongue thust. If he didn't show signs of readiness, I wouldn't give it to him, but he wants it.... he really... really.... want food









We are waiting on wheat and soy (and we aren't giving him dairy anyway), but I see no harm in fresh veggies and fruits since he acts ready now.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Yes, Kayleigh is doing that too, mimicing eating with a spoon. She was MUCH more interested in the spoon the other day after I pretended to eat with it. And the tongue thrust has been gone for a few weeks now. We're not doing purees, just whole soft chunks and for now we're just tasting. I'm not expecting her to actually EAT anything for a good long while yet. I am the outcast on my other DDC, everyone else is feeding cereal and bananas and jarred food already. Also, I find it interesting that the "standard" for baby food starters is all stuff that is high-allergen, e.g. wheat, strawberries, rice, and then there's the latex link for bananas and avocados.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

I have a cal. king Select Comfort too - Laura we are bed-twins! I keep both sides on 100 and have co-slept on it fine with no problems or worry. Well, apart from the normal worry I had with Delia - at least I thought it was normal but maybe now it wasn't? With her I had all sorts of visions of her dying. I thought it was normal. Huh. I haven't had barely any with Henry, but I do have thoughts about cars veering over and running into us. It almost happened for real yesterday. I don't think I have anxiety though.

I don't know if Henry is close to crawling, but he scoots himself all over the place. He sees something he wants, and he can go straight for it at a rapid pace!







We looked at doors at Lowe's the other day, but that doesn't really get us closer to having one at the top of the basement stairs. I think I might have to pick up a baby gate for a stop-gap. We need to get some video of him.

Kristen, I am happy to hear someone who knows what they are talking about says mattresses aren't that bad. I don't really want to spend so much money on an organic mattress, so now I feel less guilty. I figured keeping the old bed was the best, but we did buy Delia a normal mattress and I feel better about that now too! (Not that I felt horrible.)

Still no food for Henry. I'm waiting as long as possible. I can't believe so many are feeding already! We thought about giving him a hunk of apple the other night, but resisted. He's got his two bottom teeth in and I don't think the top ones are far behind.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Got lost again. Subbing.


----------



## SamGroom (Nov 7, 2006)

Okay I think I am all cought up.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
hey guys--so Claire wiggled/rolled/crawled/dragged herself halfway across the bedroom today--i'm so proud! (and so daunted at the ever-more-pressing need to vacuum daily







)

I picked up Hudson this morning, he was scooting and rolling around on the rug, and he was COVERED in dog hair.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zion* 
I get very strange reactions from people when they find out Ben is only 4 1/2 month old. He's tall. DH is 6' 4 and I am 5'9 so he's got tall parents but people are borderline rude when I tell them how old he is. He's 17 lbs 7 oz and 26 inches long. Is that freakishly huge?

Hudson was 27" at his four month well visit. I am 5' 11". Lets just say everyone knows not to but us any clothes with feet attached.

Oh and dh who was not for CD at all when we talked about it months ago is now happily changing dipes. "Saving the planet on diper at a time" is what he says in a superman voice at the changing table.









Crawling







: I pray I have a LONG while before that starts.

For those of you who have babes sitting at the table with you...what spoon do you give them? I would be afraid he would shove it down is throat.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

So far Kade has had little tastes of sweet potato, avacado, peaches, apple and watermelon. He has become so grabby! Lizzy-after you mentioned Sebastian mimicking eating, I started paying attention and Kade does it too. It's so hard not to feed them! I've been picky about what I give him and it hasn't been that often, maybe once or twice a week. I've been giving him just a regular spoon to play with at the table so he doesn't grab my food so much.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Emily - I'd hardly call it feeding... I don't think she's actually swallowed anything yet, she just tasting.







I'm trying to work at her pace, and she seemed ready for tasting. She'll eat when she's ready and until then we nurse nurse and nurse some more.







:

The off-gassing thing is true of PVC, but MOST other plastics have less offgassing and it tends to be a post-process thing, not an ongoing thing. The haze on the window in your car.... that's PVC off-gassing, not dust. yuck eh? Regular spring matresses only have plastic in the cover, polyester... otherwise it's just springs and cotton. Have you ever seen the show "How it's Made"? They have a matress episode, quite neat.

Kayleigh is not scooting or even close to crawling, but if you leave her on her tummy she'll turn herself in circles, never leaving the spot that you left her. I'm sure forward movement isn't that far off!


----------



## firemommaof1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow this board moves fast







:

~mattress size~ I would love a king! but we have a queen and for now thats what were stuck with (or I could give that to ds and get us a king







)

~anxiety~ I've had a few attacks so I do know how it feels... but as far as daily life I don't suffer from it. My mom has it bad and takes Zanix all the time







: not sure if I agree with her 'drug' issue which goes well beyond Zanix into hormone stuff, anti-depressants, and the occasional pot smoking.

~VObetz~ Sorry you dh didn't make the Oct. class but like you said in the years to come it wouldn't matter. Is he already hired as a firefighter? My dh is still finishing up his paramedic class







: I am so ready for it all to be over. This has been going on for 13 months now!!! This was the first time a class was offered to already paid staff and there were a few glitches in the system so instead of a 9 month program its turned into 13







: Oh well worth it in the end! (really looking forward to the raise







)

~emiLy~ I'm sticking to nursing too... I don't think dd would be ready for any food or taste testing things yet. I think I started ds too soon and ruined the extended nursing I wanted to have with him... so I am nursing dd as long as possible







:

Sounds like a lot of babes are moving right along with scooting and gearing up for crawling!!! DD seems to be taking her time with things... she isn't really rolling over yet although it seems like she could if she really wanted to. She'll roll to the side and almost make it over then forget what she was doing and flop back. Laughing is still coming along. She seems to get the hick-ups every time she tries








I am in no rush for her to get bigger so if she wants to take her time its fine with me








I do wish she was sleeping better. She is just so restless sometimes in bed. It seems like since I'm there right next to her in bed (topless







) then she should be eatting... then she'll get mad when she gets milk... so I give her the binky and that lasts for a while and it will start all over again. Dh thinks I should move her out of bed but I'm just not ready for that yet. To tell you the truth its only when all three of us are crowded in bed together. When dh is on shift and the bed is mine I can scoot to the other side and she sleeps much better. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
there's the latex link for bananas and avocados.

What? I need more info!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
I have a cal. king Select Comfort too - Laura we are bed-twins! I keep both sides on 100 and have co-slept on it fine with no problems or worry. Well, apart from the normal worry I had with Delia - at least I thought it was normal but maybe now it wasn't? With her I had all sorts of visions of her dying. I thought it was normal. Huh. I haven't had barely any with Henry, but I do have thoughts about cars veering over and running into us. It almost happened for real yesterday. I don't think I have anxiety though.

I bet if we had ours set to a higher number it'd be fine. Dh likes his so low--like a 25. I sneak it up to 35 though. At 25 you litterally hit the bottom of the bed if you just sit in one spot. When he gets out of the bed in the morning his side becomes a pit and mine is a plateau. I'd love to try them both at 90ish, but I don't think DH could stand it, wuss









I have visions of that kind of stuff. I don't know if I'd classify it as full on anxiety, but I don't really know much about it all. I know my mom has PTSD issues and anxiety about various things that sorta relate to her traumatic event & I think her behaviors have rubbed off on me is all. I think she and I should do that workbook together.
I just had a thought. I wonder if my increased number of ominous visions about the kids have something to do with just the fact that Seamus is older now and is into/doing more dangerous stuff. He's more capable of hurting himself now. I don't know.
I did get a new supply of B vitamins & they have helped my overall mood tremendously again. I need to keep those in stock for sure.

On the dirty carpet note-- Does anyone have a roomba? I'm wondering if they are kid friendly at all. Probably not. Seamus has finally made the big step in potty learning. He hasn't worn a diaper in the daytime in a week now! He usually makes it to a potty, but sometimes he dribbles on the way. I cannot wait to get the carpet steam cleaned again. Hopefully just in time for Mickey to get more mobile.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

I've caught Jonas on all fours several times in the last few days. I think he is going to crawl in the next month or so. All of my children have crawled by 6 months, although I'd be perfectly content for them to wait a bit. He's figured out how to scoot backwards, too. He doesn't really like it, though, and fusses about it.

Wow, I am so surprised to see how many babies are already starting to taste solid foods! Jonas is just now starting to notice that we put things in our mouths! He loves to grab at our toothbrushes, and that's about it. I am in no hurry to start solids with him. If he didn't want to eat food until Christmas, I'd be happy with that. He doesn't have any teeth, and he is still pretty tongue-thrust-y.

On a funny note, he's woken me up several times in the last week by blowing raspberries on my breast. He'll start out nursing, and then end up making raspberries. Quite humorous, until I realize how early it is.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Clay is eating nothing and not interested in the slightest







He is sitting amazingly well now! With no help he can stay up for several minutes now. I love it.

I just rocked him to sleep in our amazing hanging cradle. I love this thing!!

Mastitus fear is gone. Plugged duct seems to be vanishing and the aches and such are gone. Thank goodness. I am putting in a job application this week and working long hours at night to get it together so I can not get sick!


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
What? I need more info!

I don't have more info, but I read somewhere recently that there is a link betweem avocadoes and bananas and latex and that if you have a faily history of latex allergies that you should postpone avacadoes and bananas until after 1 yr of age.


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

the latex thing threw me off too when I read it.... I am relieved I come from some dirt poor peoples, and dirt poor bloodlines tend to not have food allergies.








Akasha is completely into food. She stares memorized at us when we eat. She grabs and gets very vocal... I am staving off the beast as long as I can.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

no food for ezra either. he acts interested but then again, he's interested in everything i'm touching, holding, tasting or sitting near.....

i've never heard of the latex-banana/avocado relationship but it sounds interesting. and what about the dirt poor-no food allergies thing? i want to read up on that, too, because dh & i both come from simple backgrounds & neither of us have any allergies whatsoever (food or environmental).

on a tragic note, i can't find my mei tai!? i used it last night at costco & haven't been able to find it all day today. i'm envisioning that i put it on top of the car & drove off which is freaking me out. i need to call costco in the morning. i'm not a carrier fanatic & only have the MT, a maya RS & am currently borrowing a gorgeous wrap from a friend to see if i want to invest. the wrap has quite a learning curve, though, so it's not quick & easy for me like the MT. i'm mostly interested in back carries which are a little trickier with the wrap-style. anyway, my friend lent me her rainbow girasol & it's GORGEOUS!!! anyone browse around on thebabywearer?

who's dp can put your babe to sleep? mine can't! it's so frustrating because dh wants to just sit there & have ezra doze off but it doesn't happen that way. it would be lovely if that were the case but it's not reality. you have to MOVE! and then he gets everso frustrated with me when he can't get ezra to sleep as if it's my fault. of course, after hearing those cries i can't resist "the rescue" but dh won't ever learn how to soothe him if i keep taking over. i'm stuck between a rock & a hard place on this one. i guess i'm the mama & just need to do it. or do i?


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Ok, I was curious, here's some info....

http://www.users.globalnet.co.uk/~aair/latex.htm#FoodLatex

Quote:

People who are allergic to latex may also react to banana, avocado, kiwi fruit, chestnut, plum, peach, cherry, apricot, fig, papaya, tomato, potato and some other plant foods. The list is still growing. The reason is that these plants contain proteins which are similar enough to latex proteins to react with our allergy-producing antibodies to latex.


----------



## VOBetz (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firemommaof1* 
~VObetz~ Sorry you dh didn't make the Oct. class but like you said in the years to come it wouldn't matter. Is he already hired as a firefighter? My dh is still finishing up his paramedic class







: I am so ready for it all to be over. This has been going on for 13 months now!!! This was the first time a class was offered to already paid staff and there were a few glitches in the system so instead of a 9 month program its turned into 13







: Oh well worth it in the end! (really looking forward to the raise







)

Is he already hired as a firefighter? Well, yes and no. I don't know if its like this across the board, but the process in Clark County goes something like this: Written test, CPAT, 1st Interview, 2nd interview, psych test/suitability exam, drug test, physical - then the Academy.

So apparently they have to extend a conditional job offer to do the psych test, drug test, and physical. So DH got a conditional job offer as an "alternate" for the first Academy. So technically he should be high on their list for the second Academy, but he had something happen in his physical. (But doesn't know what until Wednesday) So he's got to get that cleared before he can get back on the list for the second Academy.

LOL. There's the long answer for you.

Now he's a paramedic for our ambulance service here. And yes - when he's on shift and Emma sleeps in my bed on his side - we both sleep better.


----------



## firemommaof1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
who'd dp can put your babe to sleep? mine can't! it's so frustrating because dh wants to just sit there & have ezra doze off but it doesn't happen that way. it would be lovely if that were the case but it's not reality. you have to MOVE! and then he gets everso frustrated with me when he can't get ezra to sleep as if it's my fault. of course, after hearing those cries i can't resist "the rescue" but dh won't ever learn how to soothe him if i keep taking over. i'm stuck between a rock & a hard place on this one. i guess i'm the mama & just need to do it. or do i?

Dh used to be able to do it but she is more of a mamas girl now. Shes getting slightly more difficult to put to sleep even with me. When she was 9 weeks old my sister had a baby and I left Ash with my dh for 2 days (I came home at night but was at the hospital with sister for the days) He was super good with her. I pumped and he bottle fed her... it was such a learning experience for him and was great bonding. He would be so proud of himself when he got her to burp







just so nice to see that he _could_ do it. With ds he was working so much and the bond didn't come until ds was about 4 or 5 months old








anyway... I just rambled on







I am in the same spot now (rock and hard place) I usually just go and get her... hes such a help in other ways it doesnt matter right now if he gets her to sleep or I do.


----------



## sarabrynn82 (Dec 30, 2006)

My girls nurse to sleep almost exclusively - naps included! They will fall asleep in the stroller or car seat if the circumstances are just right (full bellies + sleepiness) but I'm pretty much the sole sandman.

I've wondered if I should try to break the habit... but I don't think I have the energy or see a real reason to other than what my family would say (someone else has to be able to do it so you can get a break!). Most of the time it's just me and the girls and the easiest way to get them to take a nap is tandem nursing and they sleep way longer in my lap than if I were to lay them down!

Speaking of sleep - the girls just outgrew our co-sleeper.







We have a queen sized bed, so there's just not room for the 4 of us in it. I'd planned to just move the crib in it's place - which I did... but I hate it!!! It's not the right level for our mattress and our bed isn't ideal for sidecarring, so it's just a major PITA right now. But tonight DH just agreed to getting a king sized mattress to put on the floor for all four of us - YAY!!!!!!

Koru - was it the MT I was going to buy from you???


----------



## firemommaof1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I just rocked him to sleep in our amazing hanging cradle. I love this thing!!

Mastitus fear is gone. Plugged duct seems to be vanishing and the aches and such are gone. Thank goodness. I am putting in a job application this week and working long hours at night to get it together so I can not get sick!

Oh tell me more about this hanging cradle







: I've heard about them or the baby hammock... interested in them.
Also glad to hear your doing better... good luck in the job hunt.


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

Kiran often goes to sleep with dh. She is usually well-fed when it happens. Sometimes she gets fussy and roots but won't take the breast, and those are the times when only dh can get her to sleep. There's an interesting thing she does where she suddenly cries for no discernable reason. She does it for about 30 sec-2 min, then suddenly she's asleep. It's like the crying and sleep are somehow related. (Hey maybe we should try putting her in a room alone and letting her cry for half an hr . . . NOT)

One thing about sleep, Kiran is doing something that I think dd1 went through, it must be a stage, when it is extra difficult for them to filter the unimportant stimuli from that which they need to react to, so if she hears a noise when she's falling asleep it disturbs her, even if it's not very loud. Makes it hard for her to nap in a house with a 3 yo.

Today we all took the day off and went to Renaissance Fest. It's about a 2 hr drive. The weather was perfect. Dd1 slept on the way so miraculously we had no upsets all afternoon. Late in the day we were at a children's area where dd1 was playing on a slide and I was carrying Kiran around to look and listen to all the sights and sounds. It's so awesome to watch someone experience the simplest things for the first time --the way light shines through trees, the sound of children laughing. And to be there with her, to be the one to introduce her to the world.

Then we got sushi (yes we have to drive 100 mi to get good sushi) and it was Rowan's first time for that. It was such a special day, it felt like our anniversary.

Then Kiran cried most of the way home . . . .


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

We have this hanging cradle and I adore it!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Natural-HandMade...QQcmdZViewItem

The woman is super nice to work with and the cradle folds down into this small carrying case. I took it with me to WI this summer and I will again at x-mas. I hung extra hooks at my moms place so when I arrive I just hang it up and we are good to go!


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarabrynn82* 

Koru - was it the MT I was going to buy from you???

yes...







:

i recently had two other inquiries about it, too. i'm so incredibly sad because i was really wanting to get a wrap but just couldn't justify spending the cash right now. hopefully it will turn up today. if not, i'll pm you so you know this MT is out of the running....


----------



## firemommaof1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
We have this hanging cradle and I adore it!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Natural-HandMade...QQcmdZViewItem

The woman is super nice to work with and the cradle folds down into this small carrying case. I took it with me to WI this summer and I will again at x-mas. I hung extra hooks at my moms place so when I arrive I just hang it up and we are good to go!

Oh that is nice







:
I was looking at this one as well

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m...maof1/a1-1.jpg

its more expensive at $120 but I love it. It also hooks to the ceiling.

Does anyone have experience with these? Must do more research before I invest all this money.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Gosh I am goine 4 days and things just fly by.

Miss Maggie is getting chubbier and chubbier. She use to scoot but the last 3 weeks or so she does not. I think its her weight gain. She gained almost 4 pounds in a month. She has rolls and rolls of fat.

Maggie has been chewing for a couple of months ago and do not dare eat something without offering her a bite. Usually just a couple of bites and she is fine. She loves all the squashes that are out there.

I am still looking for a good night sleep. She always wants to be latched on.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi!









I lurked thru the September thread and wanted to read all the posts before posting.

Can I join in? My Elisabeth was born May 4th, 12:57 pm. I've got a question too, how do you get the little out of LO's bellybutton? It won't come out with a Q-tip.

~firemommaof1, you have my sympathy, Elisabeth gets super-wiggly when she's nursing down at night, and in the night, too. I can tell when she's awake or asleep by how she moves. We just got a crib from DH's aunt to sidecar, I didn't want to at first, but between DH sprawling and E's wrigglng, gach! And we have a CA king--DH is 6'2".


----------



## firemommaof1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
Hi!









I lurked thru the September thread and wanted to read all the posts before posting.

Can I join in? My Elisabeth was born May 4th, 12:57 pm. I've got a question too, how do you get the little out of LO's bellybutton? It won't come out with a Q-tip.

~firemommaof1, you have my sympathy, Elisabeth gets super-wiggly when she's nursing down at night, and in the night, too. I can tell when she's awake or asleep by how she moves. We just got a crib from DH's aunt to sidecar, I didn't want to at first, but between DH sprawling and E's wrigglng, gach! And we have a CA king--DH is 6'2".

Let me be the first to say










I love the name Elisabeth







: so welcome to her to! This is a really nice group of ladies.

The night time thing is driving me







: maybe I should look into the sidecar thing... we need more room


----------



## SamGroom (Nov 7, 2006)

sarabrynn82 said:


> My girls nurse to sleep almost exclusively - naps included! They will fall asleep in the stroller or car seat if the circumstances are just right (full bellies + sleepiness) but I'm pretty much the sole sandman.QUOTE]
> 
> My dd was like this but now both dd and ds prefer my dh to put them down!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

Yay, Laura! Thanks for teaching my how to multi-quote. I'm loving it







.

You ladies have been chatty while I was away! DD was an ideal travel companion on our trip to the left coast...nursed during take-off and landing and slept and nursed the rest of the time. It was so nice to see my folks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *belladonna72* 
My kiddo rolled over for the first time yesterday (4 months, 2-ish weeks). But only once...

DD rolled twice on her 4 month birthday, while we were in Seattle. But not since. I'm not pushing it, she is just such a content one, and sooooo smiley and alert lately.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Oh, and she SUPER grabby these days, like trying to pull my plate off the table at dinner

Iris is also grabbing at everything these days. She loves the sound of paper or plastic crinkling. We tried to eat lunch out at a local restuarant yesterday, and she shrieked (loudly







) with delight the whole time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I just rocked him to sleep in our amazing hanging cradle. I love this thing!!

Mastitus fear is gone. Plugged duct seems to be vanishing and the aches and such are gone. Thank goodness. I am putting in a job application this week and working long hours at night to get it together so I can not get sick!

I love this! And it says they can stay in up to 3 years? Hmmm...

Glad to hear the plugged duct is clearing up. I've also heard cabbage leaves from quite a few mamas. Oh, and good luck on the apps. and finding a place you'll love to live and work in!

Welcome to all the new mamas, nice to have you here.

Off to sit in a hot bath with a glass of cabernet...glad to be back home







.


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

We have an Amby, but quit using it about a month ago, because DS started trying to roll over onto his tummy everytime we put him in it. He now sleeps on his tummy. There's no room to roll in the Amby, and doesn't look like it for those beds, either. 3 years my arse!







The Amby says until a year or sitting or until they can climb out? Oh well.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Our baby can roll in the cradle for sure. It is big. The weight of his body usually keeps him in place while he is sleeping, although he moves some, but I have watched him roll back and forth when he is awake. He sleeps on hiss side mostly and when he stirs it moves and rocks him back to sleep.

Our friend's 4 year old fits in it. When Clay is bigger we will make it closer to the ground. I got this one because not only is it way cheaper and more portable, it lasts longer and is way better designed imo.


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

Had our 4 mo wbv today. Kiran is 15 lbs 8 ozs and 26.5 in tall. Doing great. MD emphasized that food is not recommended before 6 mos. That's about it, I'm wondering if we really need to go to these visits, except for lead testing, which MD is recommending we do early for Kiran as dd1 is high as of the latest test (had one today, but no results till next week at the earliest.)


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
Our baby can roll in the cradle for sure. It is big. The weight of his body usually keeps him in place while he is sleeping, although he moves some, but I have watched him roll back and forth when he is awake. He sleeps on hiss side mostly and when he stirs it moves and rocks him back to sleep.

Our friend's 4 year old fits in it. When Clay is bigger we will make it closer to the ground. I got this one because not only is it way cheaper and more portable, it lasts longer and is way better designed imo.

Ack. Live and learn. I think the Amby is way overpriced. Luckily the resale on eBay is great, otherwise we wouldn't have bought it. I do like that you don't have to drill a hole in the ceiling, which makes it very portable - it's very quick and easy to set up and take down and we've taken it on out of state trips several times.


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firemommaof1* 
Oh that is nice







:
I was looking at this one as well

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m...maof1/a1-1.jpg

its more expensive at $120 but I love it. It also hooks to the ceiling.

Does anyone have experience with these? Must do more research before I invest all this money.

I have that cradle and Callum is too long for it already, not to mention he just wants to roll over onto his tummy and can't do it in there and so his face is squished up against the side while he is stuck and he can't roll back. But it was wonderful for the first three months, especially because it was summertime and I didn't really want to sleep wiht a sweaty baby glued up next to me


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

holy this is a busy thread!

Callum is five months now and he can sit! totally blows me away he's been able to do it for two weeks now, but now he's a lot more stable I can leave him sitting and he'll play with his toys for a while eventually he reaches to far and tips over

he isn't very good at grabbing anything besides my coffee cup. he tries a lot but seems to miss, of course i'm extra sensitive to his shortcomings because of his awful entry into the world and the ped pointing out that I should pay attention to his milestones in case of issues caused by the lack of oxygen.

He sure smiles a lot and laughs too. My dh went and had a vasectomy last month so i'm relieved and sad at the same time. But I"m just done with babies I"m tired of getting up all night. i'm trying to refocus my energy on home hobbies that all my kids can participate in so this week we are getting chicken eggs to hatch in an incubator and my dh is building us a chicken coop. I feel very homestead-like between the garden and the canning and now the chickens







feels nice to be self sufficient somewhat


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

I love our Amby but we had an acid reflux baby so one night of sleep alone I would have paid $300 for it. I am debating now about a bigger spring as Maggie is over 18 pounds and at the rate of growth she has she will need on in less then 2 months but its also hard laying her down sound a sleep. So I am not sure if I am going to get the bigger spring or not but then the question is where will she sleep at for naps.


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

laneysprout... you are so sweet! While we are learning how to multi-quote, can some one school me on how to edit the words in a link... I know how to leave a link by copying the url from above, but how do ya'll leave links like... for example...

"... take a look at my diapers for sale here."










with "here" being the link to the dipe pics. Make sense??








:


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

Hiya, checking in -- it's been a while! Gus is also "freakishly huge" (not) at 17 lb and 27 inches. He's very long for his age, but that is par for the course in our family.

I think he's actually about ready to crawl, which freaks me out! I'm not ready! He's been ooching his little bottom all over the place. If I put him on the floor in his activity gym, he's halfway across the floor before I can blink.

As for anxiety/stress issues, I am currently on medication for PPD and it is helping IMMENSELY. I went off it (without consulting my doctor -- big no-no) a couple of weeks ago on a trial basis and almost immediately all of the bad thoughts/feelings and anxiety came flooding back. It was almost debilitating. I was like, OMG, is this how I was feeling ALL THE TIME before I started the meds? Anyway, I went back on the meds and have found a cognitive-behavioral therapist that I am going to talk to, to see if we can work out some kind of plan for eventually weaning from the meds.

Anyway, we're all doing pretty well. I love checking in to see how all of you are doing! Wish I had more time to post lately!


----------



## VOBetz (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
laneysprout... you are so sweet! While we are learning how to multi-quote, can some one school me on how to edit the words in a link... I know how to leave a link by copying the url from above, but how do ya'll leave links like... for example...

"... take a look at my diapers for sale here."










with "here" being the link to the dipe pics. Make sense??








:

When you type "... take a look at my diapers for sale here. Highlight "here" and then click the insert link button. (Looks like a world with the infinity symbol under it. Then you type in the link... like this.

Type Emma

Highlight Emma

Click World icon thing

Type in the website http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d5...tz/10-4069.jpg

Then you are done: Emma


----------



## VOBetz (Mar 10, 2007)

And just let me say that after that conversation where we were talking about crawling and such....

Emma started scooting really really well. Crap. I'm not ready for 2 mobile children.

Today she got up on her hands and knees. Double crap.

Yesterday she started sitting unsupported.

I'm in for it ladies. She's barely 4.5 months old. (Born 5.26)








:







:







:


----------



## sarabrynn82 (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VOBetz* 
(Born 5.26)

I just realized that our babies were born on the same day!!! (Thankfully, mine are still pretty lazy when it comes to attempted mobility.







)


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I have unassisted sitting ove here also but I think my fatty will be slow to crawl because of his fabulously round shape


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey Mama's, I am glad to see most everyone is doing well.

Darci is fat and still happy. Except for when she's teething and frustrated because she can't crawl like she wants. She will be crawling before the end of the month I bet. It makes me really sad, honestly.

She is the best baby ever, and I am just very bonded with her. She is already wearing 12 month clothing







: Big girl.

My mom went into KFC and there was this little 18 yr old gal who was preg. I guess she is a recovering meth addict (good for her!) and she was 5 months pregnant. So I gave her my bassinette and finally this last week went through all of the baby clothing I have been given and Darci has outgrown.
I suprised myself by starting to bawl because I wouldn't have a single newborn thing in this house when I was done. Pretty emotional for me to be boxing up the baby stuff.

I'd like 4 or 5, but finances just aren't going to make it happen. The economy hasn't ever picked back up and DH and I aren't getting any younger.

I plan on getting my bach and starting school here in a couple months, I'm half way there. Also I have my knitting/crocheting/scrapbooking/bellydancing/weaving to look forward too. Clothing without spit up...Maybe I can even take sewing classes someday.







: Positive things about not having a bitty baby.

Someone hit the fast forward button and I just want things to pause for a little bit.

The thought of never pulling a baby out of the water makes me sad, but I suspect I will deal with it.









Take care,
Katie


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

Yuck! We boarded our two dogs last week while we were in Seattle. Now, they are both infested with fleas! I discovered this when I picked a flea off of DD this morning during naked time







:.

I got something called Capstone from the vet, which is a pill they ingest that is supposed to kill all the adult fleas. But what about the eggs when they hatch??? Anyone know of any non-toxic flea control remedies? Sorry, a little off topic.

In keeping with the spirit of our little group and the "questions to ponder" theme that some of you have initiated, I have a few questions for y'all:

*What aspects of AP/NFL do find easiest to adopt, or work well for your family?
*
*What aspects of AP/NFL do you find more challening, or don't work well for your family?*


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darsmama* 
The thought of never pulling a baby out of the water makes me sad, but I suspect I will deal with it.









I just have to say that I had to read that twice, then read your signature and then read it again.... thought you were talking about drowning! oh dear.







: water birth!!!!!!!!

and MSAX, you crack me up.







fabulously round. heehee.

Quote:

What aspects of AP/NFL do find easiest to adopt, or work well for your family?

What aspects of AP/NFL do you find more challenging, or don't work well for your family?
Hmmm. We cloth diaper and co-sleep part time. The cloth diapering is the easiest.... I have a problem with the ingredients in disposables, a moral problem, not an environmental one. We still use them for night time though, but that's because that's what works for us...

We also tend toward gentle discipline, but I find that some parents who are "into" GD simply guilt or bribe thier kids and we don't do that. We're not really tv watchers, we like creative play, reading and outdoor adventures far more, but we let the kids veg out once in a while.

We buy organic vegetables, but only because that is what is sold at our local farm market and they are still cheap, and we don't use pesticides on our own garden either.

And breast feeding, but I don't class that as AP/NFL, I think it's just plain common sense.

What doesn't work.... well, homeschooling, but only because it isn't an option. If we had full custody of my step-kids we would probably consider homeschooling them. We are thinking about it for Kayleigh, but I like to work, so being a SAHM and homeschooling isn't really an option, unless I can schedule it all JUST right.

I dunno, what else is considered AP/NFL?


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

nak

EW, not fleas!! fleas are one of my pet peeves (no pun intended, hehe)--that capstone stuff works great for all the adult living fleas that are ON the animal for about 30 min after taking the pill. but flea eggs live in the carpet of the house, NOt the animal--and so do fleas--they live in the house, and only jump onto the animal to feed, then get back off and hang in the carpet







i get aggro about fleas lol







i'd bomb the house and/or buy some diatomaceous earth/pyrethrum powder for the carpet and your pet...plue get a 3m supply of advantage from the vet.

yah Claire has been sitting up for a week or two now--she's not quite 4.5m yet--! She scoots and rolls and wiggles a good deal, but not across rooms yet







she's gnawed on broccoli stem, sucked on my fingers after i ate some prunes, etc. she's interested in what we're eating all the time but she still mostly wants to suck rather than chew/bite...so i'm not
actually feeding her yet, just indulging her curiosity when it's convienient









so get this. for the last two days we were psyched, cause dh was getting a new job--better hours, nearly triple the pay, omg we were so excited for him! he was hired, did all the paperwork, they told him that they needed him asap. so he couldn't offer 2 week notice to his current job, and he was upset about that, but three times the pay, hey ya can't pass up something like that right? so he told his job he quit yesterday. and then today, after they get all his paperwork in and say ok you start monday, they say "oh wait, you're not 21? well sorry, but we don't hire under-21s"







it's lucky dh is such a desirable employee, or he would be sooo unemployed right now







as it is, this might actually turn around and get him a promotion, as incentive to keep him w/his old company! but omg we are still reeling from the shock and the letdown. how could they not have asked how old he was before telling him he was *hired* and to *quit his job w/no notice*?!?







well, anyway....just wanted to get that off my chest.







:

weighed Claire yesterday--14lbs 4oz, 27" long









anyone else's LO *not* interested in nursing out of the house?? Claire can be so tired, so hungry, but if we're out anyplace, she is mezmerized by the people, the lights, the *stuff* everywhere







I have to make a real effort to get her to NIP--she's not a lactivist after all!

.....i'm sure there's plenty of stuff i'm forgetting to comment on, but i'm tired and can't think straight







n'nite all


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

yeah alright...Claire fell asleep finally, andstrangely, that makes me a bit less tired









*What aspects of AP/NFL do find easiest to adopt, or work well for your family?*
well breastfeeding is so easy for me this time around, and babywearing--those are my lazy, no-brainer things







so I'm glad they're good for baby too!
cloth diapers are just FUN







:
homeschooling, yeah that's easy too. i like feeling like my kids are learning about life from life, rather than from a classroom








vaccinations/natural health--esp. given my middle dd's vax reaction, and my decent amount of herbal knowledge, I am 100% confident and secure with natural health care









*What aspects of AP/NFL do you find more challening, or don't work well for your family?*
well, co-sleeping with a family of 5 just doesn't cut it for us







I like to sleep next to the kids when they're tiny, but eventually i get kicked inthe head one too many times and..yeah. the older two have their own beds and I feel no guilt there









EC is cool in theory, but i _like_ cute cloth dipes







: and it's mentally exhausting to me. as much as i admire those who can/will do EC, it is just too much for me, on top of two older ones that need schoolin'









diet. there i admit it. my diet is crappy. i am a vegetarian, but i have too many soft spots for things like soda, energy drinks, cheese, candy, chips, chocolate, refined carbs, and just plain good cooking







: Esp. when I'm nursing, I am constantly hungry, and even if I try to keep to a healthy diet, my older two clamor for mac and cheese and other such nutritional evils, and I'm sunk







I hate the traditional foods/vegetarian/vegan threads here, they make me feel like *such* a food-loser









/confessions


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

No crawling here!!! (Thank G-d!) He is barely sitting up for a few seconds. We work on it a little every day.

*What aspects of AP/NFL do find easiest to adopt, or work well for your family?* I am not sure if these all count:

Breastfeeding- (Finally over my plugged ducts all the time!)
Co-Sleeping
Wholefoods/vegan/organic
No vaxes so far- that may change but so far I am happy that we have not vaxed him.
Babywearing in the Ergo
Limited TV watching (I love movies, but we hardly ever watch TV shows)
*What aspects of AP/NFL do you find more challening, or don't work well for your family?*

cloth diapers (I am open, I just don't think I have the time, energy, will power for it)
Homeschooling. I will choose a good charter school for DS but I do look forward to being able to finish my degree once he goes to school.
Unschooling 24/7- I think it's a great concept, but I would rather he had some more discipline (gently of course!)
That's all I can think of...


----------



## SamGroom (Nov 7, 2006)

Flea's...I hate to say it but just bomb. I hate the idea of the nasty stuff in them but we have tried many things with no success. Well we thought we had gotten rid of them only to find out we hadn't. But the bomb worked, w/flea bath and the capstan or what ever it is.

*LOVE*:
newbaby co sleeping...we kick them out when they start kicking us.









CD-although very new to it.

Homebirth/waterbirth...thinking about having to have a baby not at home now makes me sad. I am homebirth spoiled.

Nursing and nursing until they self wean, or until they are to big to sit in my lap.









Baby and often toddler wearing.

*NOT FOR US*:
Homeschooling...though I would in a second if the schools were bad.

Gentle Disipline...we do our version though I am not pefect in this department. I can get fustrated, though I guess everyone does. And we do not bribe, well not counting the dogs.

EC

cooking...that is, amazing home made healthy food. We ate frozen pizza tonight.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 

weighed Claire yesterday--14lbs 4oz, 27" long










that is one long & lean babe!

ezra is 27" and weighs at least 20#....and he's definitely not chunky, in my eyes. (my girls were tubalubs!)

fleas! grrr. our cats brought fleas into the house last year & i'm proud to say i eliminated them single handedly with the vacuum & lots of laundry. i was determined not to bomb the house! basically, i vacuumed every inch of carpet in the house & washed all the linens in hot water 3-4 times in a week or so. i also didn't have the cats "dipped" or whatever they do. i just doused them with "natural defense" every time i got my hands on them. good luck with that!


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh yeah, and babywearing!! Though my little tubster is getting SO heavy... or maybe that's just cuz my back is sore from that dumb b---- that ran into us last week.


----------



## sarabrynn82 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hmmmm... the easiest stuff-

-breastfeeding (the most relaxing part of our day... usually!)
-co sleeping (can't wait to get our king size bed!)
-cloth diapers

What doesn't work -

-babywearing







(not that I *never* wear them, but with two, it's just not practical to wear them as often as I'd like)
-whole foods/organic/good diet (it's still a challenge for me to even find the time to get enough calories each day, so if I can eat it with one hand and it takes no prep time - I'll eat it! I'm hoping when the girls start solids, I'll take advantage of all the produce I keep around for them)

And yesterday, Glory rolled from tummy to back for the first time!


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

I've been lurking the past few days but haven't been able to post. I've been stuffing envelopes for extra cash and selling some baby stuff through craigslist...so between that and my normal 18 hour work week I have NO time. I'm actually pumping and nursing right now before I go to work(I've gotten good at multi-tasking







).







The reason I'm doing all this is that we're trying to get Kade's NICU bill paid before the holidays come and we're almost there. After tomorrow it will get better.

On to questions...

Easy for me:

BF-It's so much easier than FF, even though I pump
Babywearing
Cloth Diapering-I thought I'd never say that
Cooking
Limited TV- I think I watched too much on bedrest, I can't stand it anymore

Hard for me:

Diet-sometimes
Cosleeping-my kids sleep in a pack n play next to me when they're little
EC
Homeschooling-My kids will go to a charter

OMG! I just noticed I got 5 1/2 ounces out of the one side I was pumping


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

AP stuff we do:

BFing, although as a PP said, that just seems like common sense, not nec. an AP thing.
Co-sleeping (hurray for a king-size bed!)
Babywearing (on the search now for a good back carrier)
Traditional foods (we eat probaby 70% local/organic, because it's way cheaper for us!)
Homeschooling (schools aren't great here, and I really enjoy being with my DC - most of the time!)
Cloth Diapering
Homebirth (3 out of 4 DC were born at home)
Non-vaxxing
Library/books/non-TV stuff

Stuff that doesn't work for us:

EC (I'd like for it to work, but seems like way too much work)
GD (we do some, but we aren't of the TCS or unconditional parenting variety)
Having no TV (the kids often watch a movie while I'm making supper so they don't kill each other. Or if I need a nap. Or if we're having a terrible day. I'd rather they watch Ms. Frizzle or Wishbone or Dora speaking kindly to each other than to me yelling at them.)


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laneysprout* 
But what about the eggs when they hatch??? Anyone know of any non-toxic flea control remedies? Sorry, a little off topic.

I'm not exactly sure how non-toxic it is, though I read the MSDS sheets on it and I was comfortable with the level-- If you have carpet:
Sprinkle boric acid (borax will do) on your carpet, sweep it in and leave it as long as possible. Then vacuume. It kills the eggs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laneysprout* 
*What aspects of AP/NFL do find easiest to adopt, or work well for your family?
*
*What aspects of AP/NFL do you find more challening, or don't work well for your family?*

*Easiest:*
Breastfeeding
Co-sleeping for sure!
Reducing & reusing
General attentiveness to my family
Cloth diapering

*More challenging, but still for us:*
extended nursing-- when the kid gets older I can start to get annoyed with nursing/suckling, though I keep going anyway.
playful parenting--totally for it, but playing takes work & effort. It's hard to get in the mood for play sometimes.
EC, to a minor extent
Gentle dicipline--I'm a huge believer in gentle conditioning, quality modeling, and keeping my temper--however, it's the MOST challenging thing for me on a day to day basis
Eating well is challenging and usually I do poorly by most of our standards, though I think a lot of average Americans probably would think of me as a health nut








Natural/OOH childbirth--I put this here because for me it's a no-brainer that that's how _I_ should plan my births, but since I transferred the first time I know that it's not always "easy"

*Not for me*:
Child led weaning
consentual living/non-coersive parenting

*Unsure/split decision:*
Homeschooling
non-vaxing--I'm 100% selective and delayed here. I don't think I could just _not_ vax


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

http://channel95q.com/Baby-Idol/935276

vote for Claire!!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
http://channel95q.com/Baby-Idol/935276

vote for Claire!!









I voted!


----------



## VOBetz (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laneysprout* 
*What aspects of AP/NFL do find easiest to adopt, or work well for your family?
*
*What aspects of AP/NFL do you find more challening, or don't work well for your family?*

Good question. Sometimes I think to myself, I'm not much of an AP'er in that sense - but then in the mainstream sense I am... so here goes.

Easiest:
Breastfeeding (after the initial hard part)
Extended breastfeeding
co-sleeping, but we do use a bedside sleeper
cloth diapering
loving attachment in general
healthy eating (not to MDC standards, but my own)
nighttime parenting
babywearing

Hardest:
TV Free (we are not)
Homeschooling or unschooling
Child led weaning
EC
Gentle discipine --- we use timeouts with my 2 year old

I'm sure there is more but that's what I can think of.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
anyone else's LO *not* interested in nursing out of the house?? Claire can be so tired, so hungry, but if we're out anyplace, she is mezmerized by the people, the lights, the *stuff* everywhere







I have to make a real effort to get her to NIP--she's not a lactivist after all!

Yes! Yes! And More yes!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I voted!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

This is totally OT, but I just wanted to say....








This is my 1000th Post!!! Whoooo hooooo!!!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Yeah LizztQ







arty

the questions:

I find it easy to
breastfeed (until 3, then child lead weaning goes out the window)
cloth diaper and part time EC
co-sleep part time and side car for baby
babywear all day
have simple, wooden or wool toys for baby
reuse, recycle, make my own, minimally consume
use public transportation
buy organic food, eat all organic
use our own cleaners, natural
no-poo
homeschool
no circ
selective and delayed vax
playful parenting, GD to the best of my abilities
homebirth

I don't:
no vax (I believe in vaccines and give them to my children slowly)
TCS or always get GD perfectly








rock at EC, but I do okay
believe in waldorf schooling
chew through my baby's umbilical cord or eat placenta








my big kid is obsessed with these plastic animals
no tv (a movie almost everday keeps mommy sane)
co-sleep with big kids
CLW if it does not happen by three - I want my breast back, thank you








and many more I am sure


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

I voted! Claire looks so precious in that photo









AP that works for us:
-freebirth
-DIY health care
-non vaxing
-co sleeping
-breastfeeding
-baby wearing (as much as she'll let me







)
-minimal tv plastics junk food baby contraptions etc....
-what I'm calling slack-ass ECing
-cloth diapering

AP that doesn't work for us:
-homeschooling (dd will attend an M school when she turns 3, but I would consider homeschooling if this wasn't an option... I'll def homeschool when she's a teenager if she wants and shows ability to independently research etc)
-Really anything done fanatically (including everything from the first list)... I am just not into a polarized position on anything. Flexibility is key. I feel like Akasha has come to this world to help and I don't ever want to shelter her from this world... does that make sense? I don't want her growing up thinking she is better than other people because she __________. For example, we CSA and buy local and organic, but at the same time, I think a big ole cookie offered with love from the old lady behind the bakery case at the store is healing food too, kwim?
-CLW... I agree w/ MSAX if you're still nursing by 3 it's time to move it along child.... I love that other Mamas do CLW but I don't think it would work well for me. This is probably the case for co sleeping too, but I haven't reach that particular bend in the road yet.

Great questions!


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
so get this. for the last two days we were psyched, cause dh was getting a new job--better hours, nearly triple the pay, omg we were so excited for him! he was hired, did all the paperwork, they told him that they needed him asap. so he couldn't offer 2 week notice to his current job, and he was upset about that, but three times the pay, hey ya can't pass up something like that right? so he told his job he quit yesterday. and then today, after they get all his paperwork in and say ok you start monday, they say "oh wait, you're not 21? well sorry, but we don't hire under-21s"







it's lucky dh is such a desirable employee, or he would be sooo unemployed right now







as it is, this might actually turn around and get him a promotion, as incentive to keep him w/his old company! but omg we are still reeling from the shock and the letdown. how could they not have asked how old he was before telling him he was *hired* and to *quit his job w/no notice*?!?







well, anyway....just wanted to get that off my chest.







:

geesh! Hope everything works out for the positive- keep us posted!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
Flexibility is key.

For example, we CSA and buy local and organic, but at the same time, I think a big ole cookie offered with love from the old lady behind the bakery case at the store is healing food too, kwim?

I really agree with this!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

I am really enjoying this board.

Elisabeth's first tooth came in a week ago, I think. Don't I know? Well, she's sooo easygoing, that no, she didn't fuss, she just had 4 poopy diapers in a row last Thursday, so I'm guessing that might have been the worst day? I felt it Saturday, was swabbing her mouth daily all last week w/GSE for thrush.

She's been rolling tummy to back since last week of August. Tummy to back occasionally. She scoots sometimes, mostly spins in circles! Between that and rolling, she almost blocked me out of the bathroom when I left her on the rug to get towels before our bath!

What aspects of AP/NFL do find easiest to adopt, or work well for your family?

What aspects of AP/NFL do you find more challenging, or don't work well for your family?

*Easiest:*
Breastfeeding and NIPing-- I love NIPing.
Co-sleeping
Reducing--yay, less garbage since I started CDing!
Cloth diapering
No-circ--we had a girl, but wouldn't have if we had a boy. I watched a vid in someone's sig, very educational, yikes!!!
Babywearing--love it when we go out, sling her unless she's sleeping in carseat, then throw sling in for when she wakes up. For chores, what chores, oh you mean the stacks of dishes on the counter?
TV: occasional movies for us, but nothing for her, altho' I love VeggieTales.

*What we're working on:*
Extended nursing--







thinks I should wean around 1 1/2. I'm not sure about CLW, but want to go to 2 and her okay w/weaning. I want to tandem-nurse, we're talking about TTC when she's a year, but I am a little scared of pg drying me up.
Playful parenting--learning about this and GD.
EC--It worked great for the first month when she was 1 mo. Still catching some--when I feel like it!
Eating well is challenging but I'm on an ED w/thrush, soooo. . .
Natural childbirth--I loved my non-medicated birth, now if I can convince







that homebirth is safer. . .
No-vaxing--







is okay w/not until she's 2, by then hopefully not at all or very limited.

*Not there yet*:
Recycling/sorting all household trash
All organic foods
Homeschooling, pretty good schools here, but I was HS.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

I got caught up!

ach, and can't 'member all I wanted to say. . .

Krystal323, I love your siggy!

emiLy, I read some of your blog, I used to live in Aurora, and I've got friends that live in Babbitt!

Re: Babylegs--I totally love the idea, but no way am I sheling out even $ for a pair. I discovered that toddler knee-high sox work perfectly. I got some super cute ones at the local dollar store. I know, I sound cheap--I am!







if you use babylegs, how do you keep their feet warm? Elisabeth wiggles so much, it's hard dressing her--altho' she sits still when I comb her hair, so this week I put pigtails in! Yes, she's got a lot of hair.

MSAX, I had plugged ducts, not mastitis, w/the fever and chills and weak, a month ago, it's nasty.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

The better question is if you use baby legs how the heck do you get them to stay UP!? With a baby whose legs are shaped like this \/ they simply slide down to her ankles... then they are really cute, but they don't keep her legs warm! (Oh, and the socks help to keep the babylegs on.)

p.s. laura, they're in the mail, hope they work for you.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
http://channel95q.com/Baby-Idol/935276

vote for Claire!!










i voted! she really IS adorable...

yeah, the babylegs are so cute but now that it's really cold here (overnight!?) i have to put pants on the little guy. i envisioned him crawling around with a long-sleeved tee & a cozy CD with wool cover & his cute little 'legs. oh well...

my back went "out" today. i leaned over to put ez in the carseat & *ouch*!! i can walk but not straight up which makes it super difficult to carry a 20# baby around all day. i had him ruck-sacked on my back for quite a few hours & i had to bend over ever-so slightly. i'm heading up to take a warm bath in a few minutes. both my girls skipped their naps today so it was early bedtime for them. (yippee







). dh took ezra for a drive because he would NOT go to sleep! he napped a total of about an hour today & he is waaayyyy overtired. i hope he goes to sleep peacefully in the car because he was doing a lot of crying around here. nope....i hear them coming & the babe is screaming. gotta go....


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for all your responses to the questions! I love hearing what other mamas are up to and why. For right now we love:

BF-ing, CD-ing, co-sleeping for now (DD also has a floor bed in her nursery), non-vaxing, homeopathy, eating organic as much as possible, GD, baby-wearing (though I have a hard time getting things done around the house when baby-wearing), and not engaging in conspicuous consumption.

Not for us:
Consensual living and homeschooling probably top the list (though I would HS if necessary). CWL is definitely NOT in the plans, though I'd like to nurse for at least two years. I know a woman who is still nursing her 8 year old on occasion and I do not see that in my future







!

Thanks for all the tips on gettging rid of fleas! I'll be picking up some Frontline Plus tomorrow, though I really hate to use it. Once the fleas are gone, I'll be looking into less toxic ways to keep them away. We have mostly hardwood floors, but I'm going to try borax in the cracks and crevices and see if that works.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
http://channel95q.com/Baby-Idol/935276
vote for Claire!!









Done!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
AP that doesn't work for us:
-Really anything done fanatically (including everything from the first list)... I am just not into a polarized position on anything. Flexibility is key.

I also agree with this! I'm not a purist about things, even those practices we choose to adopt. Flexibility IS important - a lesson for us and for DD.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
... or maybe that's just cuz my back is sore from that dumb b---- that ran into us last week.









. Not about your back, but about you know who







,


----------



## jwpsgurl (Apr 28, 2007)

Things we are doing:

BF'ing (though it was tough the 1st month, now it is 2nd nature)
Eating Healthy
Baby Wearing
CD'ing
Non-vaxing
Natural childbirth

Not at all doing:

Co-sleeping
EC'ing

Since our LO is only almost 5 months, we haven't dealt with many other issues...yet...


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I would also like to ad the no-circing, homeopathy and natural childbirth on my list of working for us (though I ended up in the hossy he was still natural).

CWL I am unsure of.. if he weans at 2 and not 6 I am all about it, but I dont know how far I will take it. I am also not comfortable with tandem nursing at this point, but who knows.

I've tried ECing twice







he just doesn't really have signals! And he likes to poo and BF at the same time! I am so not hanging my boob over the toliet so he can poo!


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

WOW!! I finally finished and now have time to post. I usually just get to read and thats all.

For those dealing w/ PPD I was hit HARD with it (which is one of the biggest reasons I wasn't around for a long while). I'm keeping in under control w/ taking a combo of EPA and DHA and also St Johns Wort. It is working and I'm feeling a lot better. I'm also MAKING myself get out each day. So if you are struggling you may want to give it a try.

Krystal- I voted! Claire is very very cute! How many times can we vote? If we can vote each day then I will just let me know.

What we do:

BF and CLW. I know its not for everyone but it worked before so we are going to try again.
Co-sleeping. We've always done this since our 1st DD (even when we didn't know it had a name







)
Baby Wearing- Its just easier to carry baby everywhere.
Natural Childbirth-Although I failed once I REALLY believe its the best way for both Mom and baby.
Eating organic as much as I can find w/out driving an hour to get it.
We recycle our trash and recycle our clothes to those who need them.
Selective Vax-we do this very very slowly but we do vax. There are only a couple we don't/won't do.

What we don't do:

CD







: I SUCK at laundry. They are cute and all just not for us.







:
EC-
Homebirth- I would LOVE LOVE too but being high risk I just can't. Plus no midwife would touch me w/ a 10 foot pole and DH wouldn't feel comfortable w/ UC at all.
Homeschool- I tried w/ our oldest but it didn't work. I don't think our middle would do well either. I'll see how it goes w/ Elise. They do go to a GREAT school that I LOVE so I'm happy w/ it.
TV- I LOVE TV....its on a lot just for the noise most of the time but I do love it.







:









What do we struggle w/-
GD- we try its hard but we do try very hard. We bribe sometimes but not most of the time.
Green living- I love my bleach (if you know a good alternative to bleach then please tell me?)

Elise is rolling from tummy to back and will go in circles but thank God NO crawling. I'm not ready for that yet. She is sitting up for small amounts of time but does have to lean on her hands for most of the time.

I'll stop now since I've written a small book.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

The sudden crying before sleeping sounds like a pee signal to me. Very common.

I am feeling overwhelmed this week. Had fun with visitors, but now we are leaving for 10 days tomorrow and it's like the days are just slipping by me and I'm not getting stuff done big time! The up side is, I'm with my kids a lot and I'm watching them grow, learn, etc. I am arranging more help with my business and around the house and stuff, so I'm looking forward to November.

Henry is just so easy and fun and nothing even worth mentioning! Oh, I did weigh and measure him today - a little over 21 lbs and 27.5 inches.

It all depends on the day for me - sometimes I love babywearing, other days I prefer to try to get Henry to sleep in bed for naps so I can *do* more while he sleeps. Other days I realize if I get him to sleep on my back, he'll stay asleep longer and I can usually do the same amount, just slower with a baby on my back. Just an example. I'm so flexible and easy on myself with things - if I don't want to try to pee him, I don't. It's very freeing.

We co-sleep, I'm tandeming (never thought I would), Delia says she wants to stop nursing when she's four (we'll see - I was ready to stop nursing her about 3 months ago but we've gotten to a place where we are both OK now). I have learned not to have preconceived notions of what even I will do/think/feel. It is what it is, and it all works out.

I don't really attempt to eat very well. I buy organic, we avoid dairy, but we drink diet soda almost guilt-free and eat meat and who knows what all chemicals, colorings, etc etc etc. I don't feel like a failure though because it's just not something I even try to do - I'm happy with the way we eat. I make small changes towards healthier recipes/ingredients when I'm inspired to. I'm thinking about starting to make my own bread because a new friend does and I figure if she can, I can!









ETA: - wow, Aurora and Babbitt!! small world! It was breathtakingly beautiful this afternoon - we finally had a dry day and the sun was just amazing. I feel so lucky to live in a place that I love to stand and look out my window.


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
The sudden crying before sleeping sounds like a pee signal to me. Very common.

IOW if I ran her to the potty and held her over it she might pee then go to sleep?

I remember swearing that if I had second babe I would ec. But I don't know if I am up to it. Until your post I didn't think I had ever seen the slightest sign of peeing in either of my girls. Dh is not on board w/ec at all. He doesn't even like nakey time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
I'm tandeming (never thought I would), Delia says she wants to stop nursing when she's four (we'll see - I was ready to stop nursing her about 3 months ago but we've gotten to a place where we are both OK now). I have learned not to have preconceived notions of what even I will do/think/feel. It is what it is, and it all works out.

I'm kind of there w/Rowan. Trying to find a balance btwn her needs and mine. I never thought I would feel that much of a struggle, but she really seems to need nursing, while I just don't feel that comfortable with it. I can't explain it, but there it is. It does seem to be getting better as Kiran is getting bigger/older.

So put extended nursing/tandeming on my ap list. I am learning gd as I go (though I do use time-outs occasionally and I think that's fine). Love co-sleeping. I am an at-home mom (though I do not "stay at home" all the time!







. . . I'd rather call myself a housewife). Not vaxing.

I don't babywear very much, just a bit, I have a stroller fetish. Don't cd. (Thinking about doing some now that I have laundry in the house again, though it does still occasionally back up into the kitchen sink. Not appetizing, kwim?)

Would like to homeschool, but I'm not optimistic that we can do it.


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

Oh, one more thing --natural flea control is possible. I never bomb! I do use advantage but have done without it before (when my cats were my children, before the human kids came).

Vacuum/mop all floors twice/week. Some cedar or eucalyptus or tea tree in the mop water kills fleas.
Take anything the animals sleep on and either wash it or shake it off outside frequently.
If you're not using advantage/frontline/whatever, flea comb daily.


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

191 Posts on this thread and its only been 10 days!! You ladies are busy! Okay, so here's my major multi-quote thread....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theretohere* 
Any other babies here close to crawling? I keep catching DD up on her hands and knees and rocking back and forth. I was hoping she'd crawl late- I'm not ready to start chasing another one!







:

We're not quite up on knees yet, but she's able to army crawl across the room as of a few days ago. It happened so fast. It's only been maybe 5 days since she figured it out and now she's unstoppable!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SamGroom* 
My dd was like this but now both dd and ds prefer my dh to put them down!!!!







:
It is unbelievable at 8:30 I am off duty he puts one down and then the other it is amazing. Sometimes I try to help out but it happens in half the time if he does it...go figure.

OMG, only in my dreams!!! Wow, you're lucky!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysmomofthree* 
he isn't very good at grabbing anything besides my coffee cup. he tries a lot but seems to miss, of course i'm extra sensitive to his shortcomings because of his awful entry into the world and the ped pointing out that I should pay attention to his milestones in case of issues caused by the lack of oxygen.

He sure smiles a lot and laughs too. My dh went and had a vasectomy last month so i'm relieved and sad at the same time.

Just had to comment because Kylie grabbed my coffee cup while I was taking a sip this morning and it spilled all over my white pants!! Ugh! And my dh got a vasectomy last month, too...I feel the same way, relieved and sad.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VOBetz* 
When you type "... take a look at my diapers for sale here. Highlight "here" and then click the insert link button. (Looks like a world with the infinity symbol under it. Then you type in the link... like this.

Type Emma

Highlight Emma

Click World icon thing

Type in the website http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d5...tz/10-4069.jpg

Then you are done: Emma

Wow, you just taught me something!! LOL I've got a couple thousand posts and I've always typed it out like this (I'll add some spaces so you can see it without it actually creating a link) [ url= http:// blah blah .com] word that I want to highlight [ /url]

So excited about the shortcut!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laneysprout* 
Yuck! We boarded our two dogs last week while we were in Seattle. Now, they are both infested with fleas! I discovered this when I picked a flea off of DD this morning during naked time







:.

I got something called Capstone from the vet, which is a pill they ingest that is supposed to kill all the adult fleas. But what about the eggs when they hatch??? Anyone know of any non-toxic flea control remedies? Sorry, a little off topic.

My mom always used a mixture of 1/2 borax and 1/2 table salt. She would sprinkle it on the carpet and let it sit for a day or two before vaccuming it up. I guess it causes the fleas to dehydrate and die. I would do a little research on borax to make sure it's okay to have your kiddo crawling or rolling in it. But she swears that is the best way to kill off all the fleas.

*What aspects of AP/NFL do find easiest to adopt, or work well for your family?
*
~Nursing- I love nursing my babes and I love NIP, too. I wasn't so good at NIP with dd1, but now I've got a lot more guts and I just whip it out wherever I am. I'm dying for someone to tell me to cover up...I really want to use the line "why don't you put a blanket over your head if it bothers you so much to watch my daughter eat."
~Co-sleeping, it just feels so right!
~Using cloth...so much easier now that we've moved into a place with a washer and dryer!!
~I can't imagine not using a sling/wrap/carrier, especially with two kids!
~Eating organic
~Buying local
~Using green products
~No cio

*What aspects of AP/NFL do you find more challening, or don't work well for your family?*[/QUOTE]
~TV...my dh is addicted to football and basketball. He got a killer deal on a brand new 57 inch HD TV from one of his clients, and for some reason I agreed to let him buy it.







: I hate it. It's so big and yucky, and I watch it all the time. Well, not all the time, but much more than I would like.

Other than that, Kylie got her first tooth last week. I was shocked because Katelynn didn't get her first tooth until a week after she turned one! So we're mobile and there's a tooth, wow, it's going by so fast!

We just moved into a new amazing house! It was so hard though having to juggle the two kiddos while dh and I carried everything in and out. We did it all ourselves. My IL's were out of town so we didn't have anyone to help out with the girls and all of our friends sort of flaked last minute, so we moved everything ourselves. Well, dh talked his brother into helping him move the huge tv because I refused to do it, it was much to bulky and heavy for me.

Any of you ladies have a double jogging stroller? I'm thinking I want to get a BOB revolution duallie, but







: they are just so darned expensive!! It hurts my head to think of spending that much money. Just wondering if any of you have any advice in that area...


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richella* 
Oh, one more thing --natural flea control is possible. I never bomb! I do use advantage but have done without it before (when my cats were my children, before the human kids came).

Very true. I feed my dog small amounts of garlic to fend off fleas, he's never had an issue, though my CAT is another story. When the cat gets really bad we dose both the dog and cat with Advantage, but I think I've done them once this year. Now, please note that large amounts of garlic is toxic to dogs, so please don't go feeding your dog cloves and cloves of it.. I just sprinkle a bit of granulated in his food once in a while.

Oh, and Borax is good for ants too, btw.

Quote:

...I really want to use the line "why don't you put a blanket over your head if it bothers you so much to watch my daughter eat."








I think I need to carry a recieving blanket around with me just so I can hand it to people and say that... in case it ever happens, so far I haven't had any issues. I was nursing DD after the car accident last week and the police officer attending asked me to move so he could take pictures so i popped my finger in DD's mouth to break the suction, pulled down my shirt and said "ok, I guess she's just comfort sucking now anyways" and the poor guy, really YOUNG male officer, was just falling all over himself apologizing... that is a more typical reaction around here to NIP.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richella* 
IOW if I ran her to the potty and held her over it she might pee then go to sleep?

I remember swearing that if I had second babe I would ec. But I don't know if I am up to it. Until your post I didn't think I had ever seen the slightest sign of peeing in either of my girls. Dh is not on board w/ec at all. He doesn't even like nakey time.

If I were you, I'd put my hand on her diaper and try to feel if she pees (it gets warm) during the crying. If she does, then the next time it happens (hopefully it will happen again but most likely because we are talking about it she won't ever do it ever again!







) you can slowly and calmly remove her diaper, let her pee, put a new one on. Or you can realize what it is, let it happen as it happens, and change her after she's asleep (my babies always sleep through gentle changes - I realize not all babies do this especially if they aren't used to it like mine are). No pressure either way, but I like solving little mysteries like that and so much of the time for us, it has to do with peeing or pooping.

My husband doesn't really like nakey time either. He really hates it when I hand a non-diapered baby to him and don't even point it out because he invariably gets peed on.







But, he freaks out to a much lesser extent than he used to. And, you don't have to do any nakey time at all to do EC. Some days I do some, other days I have my baby waterproofed and clothed - sometimes even with a onesie and pants!! (On those days I usually get annoyed with the onesie though. LOL)


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh Yes Thank You Much VOBetz!

I'm gonna give my new trick a try:

the matrona

love it!







:

... and I also just wanted to add that I just looked at your lovely blog Emily, and the new country home is just beautiful!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

'm leaving for the weekend right now, but I wanted to pop in to say that Mick sat unassisted for like a minute today







ooo


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

NIP doesn't really bother me either.. It comes naturally- baby needs to eat, I nurse him, no matter where we are. My FIL gave me trouble about it though (which I am over now).. but that really threw me offguard. Everyone else in my life is so BF friendly, I didn't even give it a second thought.


----------



## VOBetz (Mar 10, 2007)

Morning Mammas!

I am popping on to brag on my toddler son! I think I can safely say that he's day potty trained! Oh my goodness my baby boy is getting so big!









And I'm super excited today because my fleece came yesterday and I get to sew diapers and diapers and diapers today for Miss Emma Grace.

On the AP/NFL question - its really got me thinking... I just read someone's siggy (on another part of the board) - "Semi-crunchy: tandem nursing, cloth diapering, babywearing, homebirthing Momma"

Seriously? I want to know what about that makes her "semi-crunchy"? That she didn't have an unassisted birth or practice EC? I don't know why it caught my eye - but if she's semi-crunchy - then I'm downright mainstream. And tell that to DH who calls me a hippie all the time.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Stroller - I got a Phil & Ted's sport buggy with the doubles kit in August. I haven't really put it through its paces, but I do really like it. I like the versatility of it - it's the only stroller I've ever owned, and I love that it's the size of a single stroller but can seat both my kids if I need it to. I'm taking it with me on my trip and can't wait to go to a mall, IKEA, maybe a zoo or something like that. Yes, really I just want to go to a zoo so I can use my stroller and see how it works! LOL I was kind of bummed when we moved away from town because I'd use it a lot walking around town, but I still use it quite a bit around here too. I use it as a seat for Henry when we're working on projects outside, when we jump on the trampoline, etc. It's nice to have a place to put him that's safe and portable. I keep meaning to walk more, but that isn't really happening yet. It's not a jogging stroller fit for jogging, but it's great on gravel, bumpy sidewalks, uneven grass, stuff like that. It was super duper expensive. I definitely don't feel like I've gotten my $$'s worth out of it yet - it's going to take a while, and hopefully I'll be able to sell it for a pretty good price eventually too. I am not the kind of person who likes to have specific things, like an umbrella stroller for this purpose and a more hefty stroller for other times. I never seem to have the right thing in the right situation, so just having ONE that will do everything pretty well was a good choice for me.


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

I saw a phil & Ted's yesterday at the park. pretty cool how it's designed.

VOBetz- Our kiddos are both the same age! DD1 Potty learned a couple months ago, isn't it amazing?!?!


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

ooo, Baraka, that La Matrona place looks so neat--it's in Asheville NC--one of my "top 5 supercool places to move to someday"







..why'd you link it tho?? :iz dum:









strollers--this will be babe 2 out of 3 that I don't have a stroller for, and so far i've only wished i had one once.







a double jogger would be cool for the sake of exercise, but that would of course mean a big financial shellout for what would really be the wishful thought of regular exercise!









Crunchiness--yeah I think it's defined a lot by the type of ppl you associate with and the region you live in. I am a *raving hippie* for west TX, mostly because I breastfeed, cloth-diaper, homeschool w/o a Bible (!), and don't spank. Those things are all considered really edgy/on-the-fringe behaviors here. I think in a place like Asheville, I'd lose all kinds of coolpoints with the granola-mamas b/c we watch tv, play video games, shop at stupid Wal-Mart, and drink soda







: I would probably find it _easier_ to be the way I wanna be in an atmosphere of support (UC comes vividly to mind for example), but I don't think I'd on-purpose change much about what we actually do/don't do. does that make sense??









oh...just to update--dh did get his job back, and he will start management training soonish, but he's still majorly bummed out. even as a manager with this place, he'll be working a LOT more, still havign crappy hours, and still making a lot less than what the new job would have paid. it is way better than no job tho!!









*bangs head for not bothering to USE multi-quote* I forget what else I was gonna talk about.







thanks to everyone for voting for Claire btw


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

oh yeah.

CLW/tandeming--i have no idea if I'd truly be cool with that, cause I've never tried it. Lili nursed til 28m. I'd say she self-weaned, but then again I certainly wasn't offering yk??







8 sounds outrageous to me personally O-o

and i also wanted to comment on something Baraka siad waaay earlier, about a cookie offered with love being healing food...i adore that line of thinking... i mean, that's part of why I love dh's cooking--even tho it's full of creme and egg and salt and 1000 calories per serving sometimes







: --he loves us enough to cook for us!! I have never had home cooking on a regular basis in my life before, and certainly never this good. When my mom did cook, my dad was always tearing her down for not getting it right somehow, and my ex always hated my cooking, so we'd eat out. In a way, the lavish diet I eat now is deeply healing to me.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
oh...just to update--dh did get his job back, and he will start management training soonish, but he's still majorly bummed out. even as a manager with this place, he'll be working a LOT more, still havign crappy hours, and still making a lot less than what the new job would have paid. it is way better than no job tho!!









That's great your dh is back as management.. when does he turn 21? Maybe he can reapply when he does.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
and i also wanted to comment on something Baraka siad waaay earlier, about a cookie offered with love being healing food...i adore that line of thinking...

Yeah, I've been thinking about this too. Since I want to raise ds vegan, how would I feel about this? I think I would be more open to letting him accept the offer of a big ol' cookie from the nice old lady.. but just don't tell my DH









I certainly don't want to deprive him of something like that.. And I am also not opposed to yummy treats at home.. sometimes I feel like that's what makes a home.. I love cake and cookies! I just make them vegan


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

mmmm cookies sound good right now. It's raining and cold outside. It really feels like fall. I think I'll go make some cookies!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I have cake in the oven but for a dinner party we are going to tonight. Smells good. Hard to resist.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm finally done with those stupid envelopes...but, it's money, right? I got my pf's in the mail earlier this week and I totally LOVE them! I'm getting DH on board too. He is starting to prefer them as well. The only bad thing is that it makes Kade's little butt look huge, but OTOH, it's kinda cute.

He's not trying to crawl yet, and I'm in no hurry for him to. He found his feet and thinks they are amazing and he's sitting better everyday.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
my back went "out" today. i leaned over to put ez in the carseat & *ouch*!! i can walk but not straight up which makes it super difficult to carry a 20# baby around all day. i had him ruck-sacked on my back for quite a few hours & i had to bend over ever-so slightly. i'm heading up to take a warm bath in a few minutes. both my girls skipped their naps today so it was early bedtime for them. (yippee







). dh took ezra for a drive because he would NOT go to sleep! he napped a total of about an hour today & he is waaayyyy overtired. i hope he goes to sleep peacefully in the car because he was doing a lot of crying around here. nope....i hear them coming & the babe is screaming. gotta go....

I hope you feel better...ouch!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
For those dealing w/ PPD I was hit HARD with it (which is one of the biggest reasons I wasn't around for a long while). I'm keeping in under control w/ taking a combo of EPA and DHA and also St Johns Wort. It is working and I'm feeling a lot better. I'm also MAKING myself get out each day. So if you are struggling you may want to give it a try.


I got it with DD for about a year. It was total hell. I'm glad you found something that works for you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 

Crunchiness--yeah I think it's defined a lot by the type of ppl you associate with and the region you live in. I am a *raving hippie* for west TX, mostly because I breastfeed, cloth-diaper, homeschool w/o a Bible (!), and don't spank. Those things are all considered really edgy/on-the-fringe behaviors here. I think in a place like Asheville, I'd lose all kinds of coolpoints with the granola-mamas b/c we watch tv, play video games, shop at stupid Wal-Mart, and drink soda







: I would probably find it _easier_ to be the way I wanna be in an atmosphere of support (UC comes vividly to mind for example), but I don't think I'd on-purpose change much about what we actually do/don't do. does that make sense??









oh...just to update--dh did get his job back, and he will start management training soonish, but he's still majorly bummed out.

I'm glad he was able to get his job back, but I'm sorry the other one didn't work out. I agree that it makes a big difference where you live. I feel like an outsider a lot around my family and some of my friends for my crunchier ways. Sometimes I wonder if I was secretly adopted









Sorry this is so long...


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VOBetz* 
On the AP/NFL question - its really got me thinking... I just read someone's siggy (on another part of the board) - "Semi-crunchy: tandem nursing, cloth diapering, babywearing, homebirthing Momma" Seriously? I want to know what about that makes her "semi-crunchy"? That she didn't have an unassisted birth or practice EC? I don't know why it caught my eye - but if she's semi-crunchy - then I'm downright mainstream. And tell that to DH who calls me a hippie all the time.

Same here.







DH doesn't exactly call me a hippie, but refers to me as a tree-hugging type.


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 








the matrona

Wow. Just...wow


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
I'm finally done with those stupid envelopes...but, it's money, right? I got my pf's in the mail earlier this week and I totally LOVE them! I'm getting DH on board too. He is starting to prefer them as well. The only bad thing is that it makes Kade's little butt look huge, but OTOH, it's kinda cute.

I feel like an outsider a lot around my family and some of my friends for my crunchier ways. Sometimes I wonder if I was secretly adopted










I should come by and obverse your CDing skills sometime.. I am so intimidated by CD!

Even though we are only related by marriage, I'll stick up for your crunchy ways around family


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
I should come by and obverse your CDing skills sometime.. I am so intimidated by CD!

Even though we are only related by marriage, I'll stick up for your crunchy ways around family









Thanks









I learned everything I know about CD on MDC. I lurked around the diapering forum for about 2 months.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

ok, y'all have so much to say! it took me about 15 minutes just to catch up. i'm utterly amazed at the mobility skills of some of the babes already. army crawling? rolling around the room? ezra has been sitting up since 4 months but he really doesn't like to roll. he _can_ but he'd prefer not to. my girls were like that, too. dd1 walked super early, though, and dd2 was right on time.

anyway, can i ask a silly personal question to you all? how old is everyone here? it got me thinking because of kristen's post about her husband not being 21. (no offense, mama. and congrats that he got his old job back!). i'm 36 & am starting to feel older, ya know? i'm a middle aged house wife!? eek. i'm also a member of a local AP parenting group & i'm quite sure i'm the oldest one in the group of about 30. why is that? are people starting to have kids at younger ages again? dh is 50! actually the last 2 places we've lived we've had neighbors with the exact same age difference as us & having babies! one guy had a son younger than his grandson.

anyway, i'm still enjoying reading all your mama adventures. the EC thing is ever-so fascinating to me.....


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
anyway, can i ask a silly personal question to you all? how old is everyone here? ...

I just turned 26 and DH is 32


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
anyway, can i ask a silly personal question to you all? how old is everyone here? it got me thinking because of kristen's post about her husband not being 21. (no offense, mama. and congrats that he got his old job back!). i'm 36 & am starting to feel older, ya know? i'm a middle aged house wife!? eek. i'm also a member of a local AP parenting group & i'm quite sure i'm the oldest one in the group of about 30. why is that? are people starting to have kids at younger ages again? dh is 50! actually the last 2 places we've lived we've had neighbors with the exact same age difference as us & having babies! one guy had a son younger than his grandson.


Dh and I are both 37. We got married when we were 19 and had our first baby when I was 20 and dh was 21.







: So I am not sure what idiots have a baby and a 17 year old college student but ya we do. Oh and a few in between. Of course had two 19 months apart. Waited 6 years had two more 15 months a part and then waited 8 years and had one more.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm 26 and DH is 27. We married when I was 19 and he was just barely 21, had DD when I was 22.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
Dh and I are both 37. We got married when we were 19 and had our first baby when I was 20 and dh was 21.







: So I am not sure what idiots have a baby and a 17 year old college student but ya we do. Oh and a few in between. Of course had two 19 months apart. Waited 6 years had two more 15 months a part and then waited 8 years and had one more.

i think that's really fun! my dh actually has a 25 year old daughter! different mamas, of course. i didn't have my first babe until i was 31.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
i think that's really fun! my dh actually has a 25 year old daughter! different mamas, of course. i didn't have my first babe until i was 31.


Oh I remember why...because we are glutton for punishment.


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

linking the matrona was sort of a subliminal thing







that my dear friend's and Akasha's GodMama's site. I love Asheville too.. about 3 hours from us.

Todd and I are both 29.









And I just had to gab that my sweetie got me a babyhawk and it came in today and she actually loves it!! and so do I!!! We went out tonight to see a friend play an early set and we looked so good together, the babe and me (and dh too of course)!







:







:
Grateful to finally find a carrier Akasha's into on me. So it's Ergo for Baba and BH for Mama~

And a confession...I recently realized that others are "subscribing" to our thread. I just always look around on "Life with a Babe" for our ddc...
2 points for Baraka


----------



## DoulaLes (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi Mama's
Ok--well it seems I get a chance to post like once a month in our DDC threads. Life is crazy--been working full time taking DS with me--any one try to do an office job 8 hours a day with a 4 month old?? WOW---its a challenge!BUT--I put in my resignation this week and this mama is headed home next month--yippee!
OK--but thats not the main reason for my post. I read through most of the thread and it sounds like all our LO's are growing up fast---which has me a bit panicked.

I had a bit of melt down tonight with mine. This week he has changed and I am unsure of how to handle it. On Tuesday all of a sudden he began grunting, groaning and screeching at me in this "mad" way. It has continued all week--and I go from thing to thing trying to make it stop. SO all that has gotten me really down on myself this week about parenting stuff--and I had a moment tonight where I thought " I don't want to do AP any more--I just want a break, and a good nights sleep and for my baby to be happy just sitting with toys, and, and, and...." ( ok--please dont







:...I am feeling pretty awful about all this but knew I needed to talk with those who had babes the same age! I am afraid to post any where else on MDC about stuff like this for fear of begin slaughtered!!)

Ok--so after a few minutes of freak out--I realized, "ok--I don't want to completely give up AP"...but in all honesty, the whole AP is really new to me and I have never been completely sold on it, but the philosophy of it fit me way more than Ezzo philosophy, so I went that direction. Is there a way to be kind of AP and kind of some thing else?? ( I am not sure what some thing else is??







) I think I am partly panicked because with me quitting full time work, I will be doing lots of doula work which means DS will be with others--and I need him to be ok with that and not too much of a handful--and my worry is that my AP style is creating a monster that wont be ok without me!!
( whew..I said it and was completely honest...those are my fears.)

Is there a book that can help me work through this--I read a book for Everything!! ( I know you guys must think I am insane...blame it on being a new mom who is just way too analytical of EVERYTHING!)

I guess I just need to hear from you guys
1) Are your babes changing a bit in their behavior?? Is this normal??
2) How do I figure out what parenting works best for me and my baby?? I know that should be elementary--but its not to me...and I feel quite embarrassed by that.

Thanks for listening and hopefully not blasting me...I am trying!!


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

We're 32.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

DH is 35 and I recently turned 31.

Took DD to the doctor today with me and had her weighed and measured. I think I take the biggest baby award, or tallest at least. She is 5 months and 7 days and is 27.75" long and 18lbs 6oz! Long and lean.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoulaLes* 
Hi Mama's
--and I had a moment tonight where I thought " I don't want to do AP any more--I just want a break, and a good nights sleep and for my baby to be happy just sitting with toys, and, and, and...." ( ok--please dont







:...I am feeling pretty awful about all this but knew I needed to talk with those who had babes the same age! I am afraid to post any where else on MDC about stuff like this for fear of begin slaughtered!!)


First off HUGS sounds like you are totally exhausted. Grass is always greener on the other side. Just because a person is not AP does not mean the baby sleeps through the night or the baby is not clingy and only wanting mommy. I think its hard to be totally AP by yourself. You need a supportive partner. Having said that you need to do things that work for you. Its never going to work if you are going to do things only half way. If you want to co sleep then co sleep but if you do not want to co sleep then do not use a crib sometimes and co sleep others and then wonder why he does not want to sleep in the crib. If you like co sleeping but your complaint is exhaustion then change how you do things. Me what works if I turn my back to my daughter and she sleeps longer without nursing. Also who is going to watch your son when you are a doula. I would make sure that person is in my child's life. Sure sometimes there will be a few tears when you leave but if you trust that person well everything will be okay and $100 says your son will settle down within a couple of minutes.
I am not sure what other aspects of AP you are having problems with but share them with us maybe we have solutions so it does not have to be all or nothing. Remember your doing your baby no good if you are exhausted all the time and too tired to focus on him, take care of yourself.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
And I just had to gab that my sweetie got me a babyhawk and it came in today and she actually loves it!! and so do I!!!

Where is the baby carried at with the babyhawk? Is it on your shoulders or hips?


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh dear Leslie, sounds like you need a big








Let me gently dissect...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoulaLes* 
I had a bit of melt down tonight with mine. This week he has changed and I am unsure of how to handle it. On Tuesday all of a sudden he began grunting, groaning and screeching at me in this "mad" way. It has continued all week--and I go from thing to thing trying to make it stop.

Ok, Kayleigh has TOTALLY been doing this and I finally figured out that she does it when she's TIRED. We sit quietly in a dark room and rock and nurse. Usually it means that she is over tired even, so sometimes we have to nurse to calm her down, play quietly for 20 min or so, then nurse again and she goes to sleep. It's like she's over-stimulated and the more you try to do to fix it the worse it gets because she just gets more and more wound up. That seem about right??

Quote:

SO all that has gotten me really down on myself this week about parenting stuff--and I had a moment tonight where I thought " I don't want to do AP any more--I just want a break, and a good nights sleep and for my baby to be happy just sitting with toys, and, and, and...." ( ok--please dont







:...I am feeling pretty awful about all this but knew I needed to talk with those who had babes the same age! I am afraid to post any where else on MDC about stuff like this for fear of begin slaughtered!!)
I'm glad that you feel safe enough to post that here, and let me be the first to say that you aren't the first or the only one to feel that way!!

Quote:

Is there a way to be kind of AP and kind of some thing else?? ( I am not sure what some thing else is??







) I think I am partly panicked because with me quitting full time work, I will be doing lots of doula work which means DS will be with others--and I need him to be ok with that and not too much of a handful--and my worry is that my AP style is creating a monster that wont be ok without me!!
*2) How do I figure out what parenting works best for me and my baby??*
You need to put aside all the different philosophies and do parts from each that work for your family. Not sure if you had time to read through the previous several pages of discussion but lots of us do SOME stuff AP and some stuff not... we all live in different environments, have different relationships with our communities and families that will influence how "crunchy" we are and what parts of the AP philosophies make sense to us.

Quote:

Is there a book that can help me work through this--I read a book for Everything!! ( I know you guys must think I am insane...blame it on being a new mom who is just way too analytical of EVERYTHING!)
Some moms in my Tribe recommend the Continuum Concept, I haven't read it or even the reviews or the abstract, but I get the impression it's what you are looking for.

*1) Are your babes changing a bit in their behavior?? Is this normal??*
Every day something changes. Sometimes it is a leap in learning new skills, sometimes we see a new facet of personality, sometimes it's a regression of sorts because we aren't spending enough time at home and she's tired and cranky. Currently she is bouncing in her Jolly Jumper (oooh, a contraption, how unAP of me







) and yelling happily. It's loud and frankly grates on my last nerve, but she's happy and exercising and growing and learning, so I let it be.









Oh, anyone know when babies can start to learn the word "no"?? Little bugger is biting fingers with her new teeth and it hurts! And she lunges to get to you, it is quite deliberate. I want to teach "no, that hurts" and give her an appropriate teething toy.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

32 and hubby will turn 32 before the end of the year. I had my first 8 days before I turned 23 and had always planned to be done by 30, which I missed by almost 2 years. I THOUGHT I was done at 29-1/2 after #4.

Sam had trouble staying with a sitter tonight. Had to run DD3 to the ER (nothing else open) for some tummy pain and fever. She's fine, but he pitched a royal fit - even though he's stayed several times with this person and is always happy to see her (at least from my arms lol - then again, he's always happy to see EVERYONE from my arms). It seems as he gets more aware of the world around him, the more he is aware when it isn't the norm and the more vocal he gets about it. In the end, he was fine too, her husband was able to soothe him nearly to sleep - but he burst into tears when he saw me again. Didn't last long and now he's asleep in Daddy's arms.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

We are 30 (me) and 32 (dh) and had our first when I was 24 and he was 27.

Leslie- I totally hear you and understand that fear that you are having (my first was very challenging). You are totally safe to talk about that here and I am glad you did.







You are not creating a moster - you are creating a confident, loving, attached little person. Lots of people told me to set him down more, cry it out, get him on a bottle, etc when he was little because I was in grad school and exhausted (he slept for 20-90 minute stretches for the first year of his life, never more!).

I have this theory about parenting and it goes like this: "You pay now or you pay later but you always pay." AP, attachment parents pay now (infancy, etc). But, the rewards are then reaped later. My friends who did CIO with their babes had great sleepers UNTIL they could get out of bed, leave the room and wake mom and dad 6 times a night with their fears. My son now sleeps solid all night long for 10-11 hours. So, I paid then and they are paying now.

You know how you find what works for you/your family? You listen to yourself, to what FEELS right, to what feels good. You don't listen to everyone else or to your fears. To me, it feels right to hold him, nurse him, let him sleep on my body and so I do even when others want me to set him down or whatnot. What he does with you will not dictate how he does with others. Kids are more flexible than we often realize.

I love the book Becoming the Parent you Want to Be and recommend it for everyone. It has some much great advice for everything and we reference it all the time as we face the challenges our 5 year old brings us!


----------



## VOBetz (Mar 10, 2007)

Hugs to Leslie! You are loved and supported here. No matter how crunchy or uncrunchy.... or semi-crunchy.









And I'm 26, DH is 28. We were married at 20/22, first baby at 24-26.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

no tiem to respond to Leslie right now, sry! but wanted to let you know you are welcome here









to satisfy your curiosity...







I'm 26 and dh is 20


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

first off, thanks for appeasing my curiosity about everyone's ages. fwiw, i think you are all so wise, no matter what ages or number of children you have or whatever!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoulaLes* 
Is there a way to be kind of AP and kind of some thing else?? ( I am not sure what some thing else is??







)

this was totally me with my first child! i was so conflicted about all the "rules" of AP & had trouble sorting out what was for me & what wasn't. the first step in getting help is admitting you have a problem & you've come to the right place...the may DDC!! hee, hee.

really, though....i agree with all the wonderful advice given here. i can only add, don't get too caught up in reading or listening to what other people have to say. (mostly non-AP people!). when dd1 was born, i had a neighbor who confused the heck outta me because she parented "dr. weisbluth" style & pushed the book on me & smirked whenever i complained about my sleep issues, etc, etc. her children seemed so well behaved & well rested & so did she! i like what megan said...."you pay now or you pay later but you always pay." i keep thinking that aforementioned friend's kids will be little robot followers because they were "trained" so well at an early age & we're going to have rockin' revolutionaries!! basically i had to stop talking with her about those issues & figure out what worked best for our family. and you know what? i'm still figuring it out with each kid, each day. that's the beauty of AP parenting....it's more about working _with_ your children to adapt to _their_ needs than vice-versa. this way, i truly believe _everyone's_ needs can be met. and parenting books can be great but i stopped reading them shortly after dd2 was born. i either felt enraged or totally inadequate when i opened a book. this is just my personality, though.

keep struggling & trying different things out! there's definitely more than one way!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
Where is the baby carried at with the babyhawk? Is it on your shoulders or hips?

a babyhawk is a brand of mei tai. you can carry your babe in front, back or side...even though i find the hip carry a bit challenging. baraka, i'm glad you found a carrier that works for akasha. i love(d) my MT. yes...it's officially gone. but i ordered a BH, too, and should be getting it very soon.







and...i just bought an inka storch wrap from a lovely mama on TBW. i am beside myself with excitement! here's the colorway...

http://store.attachedtobaby.com/Prod...p-Stripes.aspx

and no, i did NOT pay that much. eek. i'm borrowing a friend's girasol wrap that is so beautiful & comfy, too. remember when i was addicted to diaperswappers? well...not anymore. i've actually already sold a few dipes that ezra doesn't fit into anymore or ones i don't reach for as much to pay for my inka. a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do.....


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
And a confession...I recently realized that others are "subscribing" to our thread. I just always look around on "Life with a Babe" for our ddc...
2 points for Baraka

Don't feel bad, I had also been on these boards for a while until I realized that!!

----

Also, Vobetz, Meesa and I are all from Utah and we are all 26.. Haha, I just wanted to point that out


----------



## VOBetz (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Also, Vobetz, Meesa and I are all from Utah and we are all 26.. Haha, I just wanted to point that out









Spooky.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

We are both 30. We got married at 21 and had first kid at 26, second kid at 29. My husband and I are only 9 days apart in age.

At a hotel - no time to add anything else but you aren't creating a monster.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoulaLes* 

I guess I just need to hear from you guys
1) Are your babes changing a bit in their behavior?? Is this normal??
2) How do I figure out what parenting works best for me and my baby?? I know that should be elementary--but its not to me...and I feel quite embarrassed by that.

Thanks for listening and hopefully not blasting me...I am trying!!

My LO is changing in his behavior. It seems like he's having little "fits" instead of just crying. I actually like it better







He does that complaining thing when he is tired like a PP said.

I agree that you need to try different things out. Every child is different and every mom is different. Some things just aren't going to work for you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 

Oh, anyone know when babies can start to learn the word "no"?? Little bugger is biting fingers with her new teeth and it hurts! And she lunges to get to you, it is quite deliberate. I want to teach "no, that hurts" and give her an appropriate teething toy.

I've been doing this with Kade because he has developed a habit of hitting me in the chest while he's eating







: I'm not sure if it's working...


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, that's a different problem entirely, I should probably post it to the breastfeeding forum.... DD gouges at her eyes when she is nursing (and/or kicks me in the gut














. I have to hold her hands to keep her from doing damage to her eyes, which I don't enjoy doing because sometimes I like to relax and read a book if I know she's going to be a while!!


----------



## DoulaLes (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks you guys for all this help and encouragement!! I am sooo glad to hear that I am not the only one who has questioned this all and felt "lost."

(BTW--I am 31 and DH just turned 32)

Everything you said makes sense--gotta go with whats right for us, do what works, etc...OH--and then I opened one of my Sears books last night and the paragraph I started with said "at 4 months your baby will change. They will get frustrated more easily, their cries will become different, etc..." This was music to my ears--I am not the only one!!

And I agree with many of you that I have got to stop comparing my kids to others--either those around me who dont do AP at all or those who do...and their children frighten me.









Currently we are co-sleeping ( but I am not really sleeping much--too small a bed and too wiggly a babe), babywearing, feeding on demand, nursing to sleep, rocking to calm, no CIO, oh and did I mention lots of baby wearing and holding! ( my back and neck are a mess...and I have about 5 different carriers I use...the boy is just a brute!)

I d wonder if the really crazy fussiness is coming when he is sleepy...I need to pay attention to that. One thing I realized I do...which may be right or wrong...is when he is fussy and change of scenery does not work, I just nurse him. Pretty much nursing always works, but then I begin to analyze that and my mind goes crazy!

So let me ask you this--for those who are doing things similar to me--how does your baby do with others for those who leave theirs with others? I nurse and cuddle to get him to calm down and sleep---are their tricks to getting this same affect with out the nursing and me being there??

And thanks for telling me I am not creating a monster and for all the hugs!! Seriously--I do only feel safe about some things in this thread...I love MDC, but wow, some women are brutal!! But this is one of the few places I can go to get info about my kind of stuff--so I want to be able to talk it through!

Thanks sooo much! You guys are priceless!!


----------



## jwpsgurl (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm 25 and DH is 30.


----------



## SamGroom (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
http://channel95q.com/Baby-Idol/935276

vote for Claire!!









Voted!!


----------



## jwpsgurl (Apr 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoulaLes* 
I d wonder if the really crazy fussiness is coming when he is sleepy...I need to pay attention to that. One thing I realized I do...which may be right or wrong...is when he is fussy and change of scenery does not work, I just nurse him. Pretty much nursing always works, but then I begin to analyze that and my mind goes crazy!

So let me ask you this--for those who are doing things similar to me--how does your baby do with others for those who leave theirs with others? I nurse and cuddle to get him to calm down and sleep---are their tricks to getting this same affect with out the nursing and me being there??


Lots of walking, patting, going outside, and snuggling sometimes works when I leave her with a friend of mine and she gets upset. Sometimes it doesn't and all she wants is the boob. I haven't left her with anyone in a while because the last time I did she had a meltdown and wouldn't calm down at all and I felt like I had abandoned her


----------



## sarabrynn82 (Dec 30, 2006)

Man, no time to catch up - but I'll answer the easy question.

We're 25!


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwpsgurl* 
Lots of walking, patting, going outside, and snuggling sometimes works when I leave her with a friend of mine and she gets upset. Sometimes it doesn't and all she wants is the boob. I haven't left her with anyone in a while because the last time I did she had a meltdown and wouldn't calm down at all and I felt like I had abandoned her

















: The last few times I've even left her alone with DH she's had a meltdown, including last night when he was giving her a bath and I was maknig dinner. I was in the next room, but she still freaked out.







: I've heard that the "seperation anxiety" stage only lasts a month or 6 weeks and then they get over it. They are just starting to figure out that people come and go and in a few weeks they will be comforted in the fact that they know you will always come back. I just take DD with me to work and stuff, or I leave right when she goes down for a nap and try to be home in less than 2.5 hours (two hours for nap, 45 min window before the freakout typically starts).


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwpsgurl* 
Lots of walking, patting, going outside, and snuggling sometimes works when I leave her with a friend of mine and she gets upset. Sometimes it doesn't and all she wants is the boob. I haven't left her with anyone in a while because the last time I did she had a meltdown and wouldn't calm down at all and I felt like I had abandoned her

















:. I have to be away from DD about 10 hours a week, during which time she will not take a bottle or be put down. Our helper rocks her, sings to her, reads to her, wears her, goes on nature walks in the back yard. By the time I get home she is DEFINITELY ready to eat, but she prefers to suck on her fingers while I'm gone, rather take EBM from a bottle.

And I love MSAX's point about paying now or later. And it's much easier to meet their needs now, IMO.










Oh, and we're 30.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VOBetz* 
Seriously? I want to know what about that makes her "semi-crunchy"?

Me, too!

BTW, I love the name Emma Grace. Elisabeth's middle name was almost Grace, but I like Grace so much I want to use it.

ETA: I'm 27,







is 29, b-days are next mo.

Krystal323, I voted, what a cutie!

Kristen, I've been teaching Elisabeth "Let go" when she started pulling on her hair at 2 mos. Since then I've used it when she'd bite and pull her head away, and when she gets ahold of anything we want to take out of her hands: glasses, hair, etc. I repeated it and gently opened her hand. I'm really tenderheaded, so I hope she gets it figured out soon that hair isn't up for grabs.

I've only left her with







a couple times, and w/my ILs while







and me were taking walks on the family ranch. But deer season is coming, so I've been expressing milk, altho' if we go out mostly in the mornings, she sleeps late enough that my MIL won't need to give her a bottle, which she takes easily.


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

I was 37 when I had dd1, now I'm 40. Looks like I win!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I found out today that my lipstick has lead in it







The Campaign for Safe Cosmetics tested 33 brands and over 61% had lead in them. Yuck. I had Burts Lip Shimmers and Body Shop lipstick and both had small amounts. Others, like L'Oreal and Dior and Cover Girl, where super high! Yuck!


----------



## fioner (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi everyone. I'm always lurking (and have been since we were pregnant) and rarely post, so I thought I'd say hi. I'm 29 and dh is 33, btw.

I guess I'll just say that being a mommy is sooo much harder than I imagined, and it makes it so much harder to be a wife, too. But I'm very lucky and I have a wonderful husband and an adorable son and I just have to remember to count my blessings.

I'm always amazed at how awesome everyone in this due date club is. Everyone seems so friendly, open-minded, and supportive. I wish I could get to know you guys in real life.

Anyway, thanks everyone for being "there". You've helped me feel like I wasn't alone when I really needed it on many occasions, even though I never told you I needed the support.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

I don't get to post often, but it's comforting to read the other people are experiencing changes with their babes that are throwing things off a little bit! I guess it's just a phase! Emeth used to be sooooo easy, but now he's definitely getting a bit more difficult. He fights sleep like crazy. It took me 2 hours to get him down this evening, and I eventually resorted to giving him teething tablets (he's a drool monster, so I assume that he's experiencing some teething pain) and he fell asleep around 15 mins after I gave him the tablets. It's good that it worked because if that didn't work I was going to double dose him with Calms 4 Kids.

Getting him down to sleep at night is only the first battle though; he's waking up around 8 times a night (once every hour, i guess) and he doesn't always go back to sleep and he ALWAYS demands the boob. I am so tired and frustrated. I'd love it if he would nurse 3 times a night or less... most people I tell that to think I'm crazy for wishing for 3 times a night! But 8 is just insane... I feel like I"m not really sleeping at all. The second I get settled from the last nursing session, he's yelling at me again.

Emeth has started to crawl backwards. He's been doing the up on all fours and rocking thing for about a month or a month and a half now... and sometimes he does a sort of walrus-crawl (if you can picture that, he gets up on all fours and then sort of flops himself forward... do this repeatedly to get to desired destination). I think he'll be full on crawling (slowly) around Halloween.

Here's a recent pic (my SIL is holding him, I'm on the right):
http://bee.xxvii.net/pickle/main.php?g2_itemId=26638

I'm 27, DH is turning 40 in December.


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

DoulaLes- I just wanted to chime in that a few weeks ago, after about 2 weeks of not being able to figure out why Kylie was so inconsolable at certain times, I discovered that she was tired. I found that when she starts to "lose it" I just lay down with her with the lights off and nurse and she'll fall asleep within a matter of minutes. But if I sit there and try to nurse her on the couch or walk around with her, she just seems to get more upset. It's like she's completely overstimulated and needs to just get away from it all in order to relax and fall asleep. Another thing that caught me completely by suprise was her tooth that just popped through. I didn't even notice it until the day before it came through. Maybe your LO could be teething, too...

Baraka-I love the BH! I also have a Free Hand Baby MT that I love. I've got quite the stash of baby carriers, but I've also narrowed it down to pretty much the MT and the Ergo at all times.


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
. . . sometimes I like to relax and read a book if I know she's going to be a while!!

a gf gave me the Harry Potter books in the summer. I'm about halfway through #7 now.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richella* 
I was 37 when I had dd1, now I'm 40. Looks like I win!

hee hee. that makes me feel better.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I found out today that my lipstick has lead in it







The Campaign for Safe Cosmetics tested 33 brands and over 61% had lead in them. Yuck. I had Burts Lip Shimmers and Body Shop lipstick and both had small amounts. Others, like L'Oreal and Dior and Cover Girl, where super high! Yuck!

someone just mentioned this in my AP group. frontier has some natural lipsticks that i'm going to try out....even though i only wear lipstick about once a month (maybe). i agree that the burts bees stuff is yuck.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fioner* 
I guess I'll just say that being a mommy is sooo much harder than I imagined, and it makes it so much harder to be a wife, too. But I'm very lucky and I have a wonderful husband and an adorable son and I just have to remember to count my blessings.

welcome! and just so ya know (even though this won't make anything better), i always said the first babe was the hardest. many people disagree & think adding numbers is trickier but that first one is such a lifestyle change, IMHO, and it took a LOT of adjusting for me. keep hanging around here because all these lovelies will give you plenty of hugs & support!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ex-stasis* 

Here's a recent pic (my SIL is holding him, I'm on the right):
http://bee.xxvii.net/pickle/main.php?g2_itemId=26638

I'm 27, DH is turning 40 in December.

what a cutie emeth is! and yay for another couple with a big age gap like us!!

i fell asleep last night at 7:30pm!? ezra has been skipping his evening nap because there's just too much fun stuff going on & he's been tired & crabby very early. so last night i decided to get in bed with him & rest while nursing him to sleep.....and i zonked, too. i slept straight through until 5:30 this morning! let me add that there were about 6 nursing sessions in there but i didn't get out of bed.


----------



## VOBetz (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
welcome! and just so ya know (even though this won't make anything better), i always said the first babe was the hardest. many people disagree & think adding numbers is trickier but that first one is such a lifestyle change, IMHO, and it took a LOT of adjusting for me. keep hanging around here because all these lovelies will give you plenty of hugs & support!

I totally agree with this. My experience was that with my first, I had very little experience with what I was doing. I was completely unprepared for what having a newborn or baby took from my time, energy, sleep, sexlife, marriage. I could go on and on. I mean, I wasn't so naive to know there wouldn't be a change - but how much of a change knocked me on my @ss honestly.

Having the second baby was a lot easier to handle the baby. I still struggle with my (older) son, because its like uncharted territory. But that has little to do with adding a member to the family. I try to keep in mind that the first baby is born into an adult's world and the second baby is born into a child's world. (so says Dr. Karp)


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Yup I wear her on my back in the BabyHawk and I think she likes it because she can see out. With the wraps and pouches she would just pitch a fit because she was being so contained and didn't have a great view.

And I just wanted to also add my support to you Leslie! You are making great work of the hardest job on Earth!! I am sending you warm unconditional love and protection...









ExStasis... dd has also started recently fighting sleep. Ugh. Thank goodness these challenges are just phases and one thing is for sure in parenting... everything always changes.

Hugs all around~


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Just wanted to remind you all that we are entering the "6 month growth spurt" anytime in the net couple of weeks (we're already in it here, but she hit all the others early too) and that will affect sleep patterns. Hang in there!!







A few weeks and we'll be good for at least a few months!


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
+
Oh, anyone know when babies can start to learn the word "no"?? Little bugger is biting fingers with her new teeth and it hurts! And she lunges to get to you, it is quite deliberate. I want to teach "no, that hurts" and give her an appropriate teething toy.


Never ever teach your baby "NO" this is from a mom of 5. They will learn what that word means flip it around and use it against you. Everytime you ask them something it will be NO.







This can go on for years and years and years.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I am really in the mood for apple pie.









What is everyone having for dinner tonight/tomorrow (when ever you read this? I am always curious and love recipes and such.

Dh made french lentils and chard. I am eating mine in a whole wheat tortilla with sharp cheddar. But, I want apple pie instead


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
Never ever teach your baby "NO" this is from a mom of 5. They will learn what that word means flip it around and use it against you. Everytime you ask them something it will be NO.







This can go on for years and years and years.

Ha ha. Good point. Ok then, when can I expect her to respond to "Ow!"


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I am really in the mood for apple pie.









What is everyone having for dinner tonight/tomorrow (when ever you read this? I am always curious and love recipes and such.

Dh made french lentils and chard. I am eating mine in a whole wheat tortilla with sharp cheddar. But, I want apple pie instead









That sounds yummy.. I frequent the What's for Dinner thread in the Veg'n section on MDC. I will probably have canned soup tonight









My DH left today for L.A. for work. He'll be gone 5 weeks (unless he comes here for a weekend in between)







:


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Ha ha. Good point. Ok then, when can I expect her to respond to "Ow!"










Well this is my post from last week about ow.

My daughter is a smart alec. We are trying not to say no to her because she is going to pick up on the no and run with it, so what ever she is doing that she is not suppose to we say a full sentence like "stop pulling my hair" instead of just "no". Anyway she loves to pull my hair so I started saying "OW" when she pulls it, "that hurts". So now she pulls my hair and says "OW, OW, OW" as she pulls my hair.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I am really in the mood for apple pie.









What is everyone having for dinner tonight/tomorrow (when ever you read this? I am always curious and love recipes and such.

Dh made french lentils and chard. I am eating mine in a whole wheat tortilla with sharp cheddar. But, I want apple pie instead









MMM that sounds good even though I have not a clue what french lentils are. Care to share what it is?

We had a really late brunch. I made chicken sausage, potatoes, turkey bacon, eggs and I had a peice of brown rice bread toast. It was not bad. First time I had it. I do not think I would like it unless it was toasted. For dinner it will be every man for himself which means cereal.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
My DH left today for L.A. for work. He'll be gone 5 weeks (unless he comes here for a weekend in between)







:

What does he do for a living? How far are you from LA? Can you visit him?


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 

a babyhawk is a brand of mei tai. you can carry your babe in front, back or side...even though i find the hip carry a bit challenging. baraka, i'm glad you found a carrier that works for akasha. i love(d) my MT. yes...it's officially gone. but i ordered a BH, too, and should be getting it very soon.







and...i just bought an inka storch wrap from a lovely mama on TBW. i am beside myself with excitement! here's the colorway...


Sorry I was not very clear about what I meant. What I mean is the baby hawk or any mei tai where is the weight distributed out. Is it on your shoulders or hips? For example, the sling and pouch the weight of the baby is on your shoulders while the ergo it is on your hips.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Here is my super chunk. Yes, we did have problems gaining weight and she was very small for her age but that is all past tense. She is now over 18 pounds and mostly in 12 months clothes. http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c3...aggiehappy.jpg

And did I miss the post on how to do a URL and then put then being able to click on the text to go to it.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Maggie and Clay look like cousins! Super cute


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
What does he do for a living? How far are you from LA? Can you visit him?

He is going there to work on a film.. that's what he does mostly (when there is no film work he does construction stuff).. And there isn't anything local going on so he went to L.A. We are about a 10+ hr drive to there.

Hopefully I'll be able to go visit him (or he can come here).. would be nice to get some sunshine and hang out on Venice Beach anyway









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
Here is my super chunk. Yes, we did have problems gaining weight and she was very small for her age but that is all past tense. She is now over 18 pounds and mostly in 12 months clothes. http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c3...aggiehappy.jpg

And did I miss the post on how to do a URL and then put then being able to click on the text to go to it.

What a CUTE CHUNK!!! Wow, 12m clothes. Sebastian is still in 3-6 and SOME 6-9.

There was a few pages back how to do a link text.. I will try to recreat it:

To link Sebastian
Highlight Sebastian
Click on the world with the infinity or chain-link icon below the A and the smile face.
Enter the Link into the pop up box, hit OK and it will link it for you.
Sebastian

Hope that made sense..


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Lizzy-I hope you guys can visit each other...if you need any help, let me know.

I woke up this morning with a sore throat, fever, and I'm really dizzy. It came out of nowhere, and got bad fast. My hubby's on call for his job, and he just had to go out on a call. This sucks. I think I might call my mom to get S, otherwise she will get bored and give me hell, kwim?


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

I need to catch up, but now is not the time. Actually I am going to be restrictuing my internet and MDC time so I will be on a lot less for a while until I get my real life in a consistant place.
I just got back from the LLL positive parenting conference. WOW. I feel so amazing right now. I feel refreshed. I feel ready to turn over a new leaf. I feel amazing.
Laurence Cohen was there. . .







:
I just feel amazing--ready to BE what I want-- ready to feel how I want.

More on that later.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
We are both 30. We got married at 21 and had first kid at 26, second kid at 29. My husband and I are only 9 days apart in age.

At a hotel - no time to add anything else but you aren't creating a monster.

Ok weirdo twin O mine-- DH and I's due dates are 9 days apart :twiliteZone:


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Just wanted to remind you all that we are entering the "6 month growth spurt" anytime in the net couple of weeks (we're already in it here, but she hit all the others early too) and that will affect sleep patterns. Hang in there!!







A few weeks and we'll be good for at least a few months!

Oh, I hope so. That said, last night was an amazing night! Emeth only woke up twice to nurse. After waking up 8 times a night, the lack of nursing made me a little sore but I only noticed it while I was awake (which wasn't much)! Yayy! Also, for some inexplicable reason EVERYONE in the family (including 2yo DD) slept in til 9:45. it was like Heaven!

I wonder what tonight will be like...


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
Lizzy-I hope you guys can visit each other...if you need any help, let me know.

I woke up this morning with a sore throat, fever, and I'm really dizzy. It came out of nowhere, and got bad fast. My hubby's on call for his job, and he just had to go out on a call. This sucks. I think I might call my mom to get S, otherwise she will get bored and give me hell, kwim?

Thanks! Hope you feel better.. if you need help too, let me know.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ex-stasis* 
Oh, I hope so. That said, last night was an amazing night! Emeth only woke up twice to nurse. After waking up 8 times a night, the lack of nursing made me a little sore but I only noticed it while I was awake (which wasn't much)! Yayy! Also, for some inexplicable reason EVERYONE in the family (including 2yo DD) slept in til 9:45. it was like Heaven!

I wonder what tonight will be like...

:jealous: Wondering what the growth spurt will be like if I am doing to all alone at night now







:


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
What a CUTE CHUNK!!! Wow, 12m clothes. Sebastian is still in 3-6 and SOME 6-9.


Start of September we were still in newborn clothes and we spent about 2 weeks in 3-6 months clothes and we have moved right through 6-9 months clothes at that time. She still has a few that fit and most of the pants in 12 months are too long but better then your butt crack showing okay your diaper crack showing, lol.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Anyone else here on facebook?? I'm thinking that might be an easy nice way to share pics and things? I'll start up an MDC May07 Moms group on there if there are others who want to participate.. I'll keep it private/invite only so our names and faces and kids aren't public.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Anyone else here on facebook?? I'm thinking that might be an easy nice way to share pics and things? I'll start up an MDC May07 Moms group on there if there are others who want to participate.. I'll keep it private/invite only so our names and faces and kids aren't public.

I am - I'm in the middle of a heated Scrabulous match with my husband and brother-in-law







.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

k, I didn't wait for responses, I set it up, come join us!! erm, me at least...


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
k, I didn't wait for responses, I set it up, come join us!! erm, me at least...

Link? Instuctions? I'll do anything on line







No, wait, I'm turning over a new leaf-- I'll do anything for a maximum of 1 hour a week


----------



## firemommaof1 (Jul 3, 2006)

To everyone!!! I haven't had time to read everything but sounds like some mamas need some hugs.
To answer the age question were both 25 with a 3 month gap (I'm older














We got married at 20 and got preggo with ds on honeymoon.. he came right after I turned 21.

Things here have been better... I am feeling really down today. Dh has been gone 5 days due to paramedic school and being on shift







: I miss him







: He is such a huge help around the house and with the kiddos. Plus hes my best friend and I need a friend!
My mom and I got into a fight over things that have been mounting. Nothing new just couldn't take her crap anymore and called her on it. Its never fun to fight with family. I can accept that were no longer friends and move on from that but not 'having' a mom is hard. Shes here but not you know???

Anyway then yesterday I went to my sisters house and her ds who is 7 just made me so upset! He has Major behavior issues that I cant deal with and I usually avoid going over there when hes home (I know sad huh!) but I thought well it will just be a quick visit. Anyway he was so mean and vicious to ds that we had to leave. my nephew was sent to his room for being mean and I went in to talk to him... to explain how much he hurt ds feelings but he just laughed and didn't care. I asked if he had anything he would like to say and I got a very ugly "good-bye". basically a 'F-you' from a 7 year old.
There is a lot of history here but I wouldn't get into it. Just drives me mad!! Anyway I tried explaining to ds in the car (while hes upset) that his cousin wasn't being nice so we had to go... he replies "but hes my very best cousin"







Just breaks my heart. Ds is really a sweet caring child and my nephew seems like the devil sometimes. So I was pretty upset and my sister did noting... go figure she created him!
I just feel like







:







:







: I hate family drama... I want to hide.
Sorry for the downer post... nowhere to go right now. Cant wait for dh to get home tomorrow.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

OK maybe it's the conference, maybe it's the three.5 beers in me. . . anyway I wanted to say good job mamas. As one of the speakers at the conference said "If someone knew your life story they would" (this is where the quote gets me-ish) ~admire all your do-goodieness and empithise(whoa sp?) with all your non-do goodiness







OK I'm dying







with my inability to get a positive idea across without sounding goofy~~

whatever

good job mamas, I'm going to go love on my whiney baby right now.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Link? Instuctions? I'll do anything on line







No, wait, I'm turning over a new leaf-- I'll do anything for a maximum of 1 hour a week









FACEBOOK

Create your account if you don't have one and then search for mdc or may07 and it will come up.


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

Applied to join the facebook group.

We're traveling again. Funerals and weddings.







:

Can't wait to get home so I can catch up.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firemommaof1* 
I just feel like







:







:







: I hate family drama... I want to hide.
Sorry for the downer post... nowhere to go right now. Cant wait for dh to get home tomorrow.









Hope you will have a joyful reunion with your DH very soon. I am also very







: because my DH has gone to LA







: He helps me so much with Sebastian, I totally know where you are coming from. My DH is a great daddy too...







:








again!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
FACEBOOK

Create your account if you don't have one and then search for mdc or may07 and it will come up.

OK, I did a search for both MDC and May07 but I could not find it. Could you link the whole group address on here?


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
OK, I did a search for both MDC and May07 but I could not find it. Could you link the whole group address on here?

Here it is!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I joined also.


----------



## Willzmama (Feb 28, 2005)

Argh, should not have had that hot chocolate at 9pm. DD is fast asleep and probably by the time I am, she'll be awake and wanting to nurse. Sigh. But at least I got to read some posts here.









I think DD is long. Plus clothing sizes are just whacked. She fits in some 6 mos stuff yet also some 12 mos stuff.


----------



## firemommaof1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 







Hope you will have a joyful reunion with your DH very soon. I am also very







: because my DH has gone to LA







: He helps me so much with Sebastian, I totally know where you are coming from. My DH is a great daddy too...







:








again!


Oh honey I just read your dh will be gone for 5 weeks





















Now I feel bad for complaining. You poor thing.
It is such a bummer when there gone. We'll be







: together.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
MMM that sounds good even though I have not a clue what french lentils are. Care to share what it is?

That's just the name of the type of lentil - as opposed to red lentils or whatnot I guess. Not totally sure really


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

LizzyQ I am so feeling your pain for you. My dh used to do film work and while he only had to leave town a few times (we live in NYC so he could mostly do work only here) the hours would suck so bad sometimes he might as well have been gone. He'd work a week of 18 hour days and such. I now hate the film industry! (We have had 4 films done in our building since Clay was born - two on my floor! I hate it.)

So sorry. Perhaps we can send you little care packages to make the 5 weeks not feel so lonely? I have a favorite vegan chocolate bar that might be nice! Perhaps you could PM me your address and anyone else who wants to send you some love can PM me and we can surprise you with little things.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
LizzyQ I am so feeling your pain for you. My dh used to do film work and while he only had to leave town a few times (we live in NYC so he could mostly do work only here) the hours would suck so bad sometimes he might as well have been gone. He'd work a week of 18 hour days and such. I now hate the film industry! (We have had 4 films done in our building since Clay was born - two on my floor! I hate it.)

So sorry. Perhaps we can send you little care packages to make the 5 weeks not feel so lonely? I have a favorite vegan chocolate bar that might be nice! Perhaps you could PM me your address and anyone else who wants to send you some love can PM me and we can surprise you with little things.









Yes, I say the same thing about the 18 hour days that he might as well be gone.. but it is still nice to at least get to see him for an hour or 2, even just sleeping together at night and not seeing each other all day is better than nothing.

I'll PM you my address.. I can sure use all the lovin' care I can get









Obviously.. it's late and I am awaiting the call that he got there OK.. although I know he is there, I tracked our bank activity online... love technology!


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
FACEBOOK

Create your account if you don't have one and then search for mdc or may07 and it will come up.

I sent my request.


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Yes, I say the same thing about the 18 hour days that he might as well be gone.. but it is still nice to at least get to see him for an hour or 2, even just sleeping together at night and not seeing each other all day is better than nothing.

I'll PM you my address.. I can sure use all the lovin' care I can get









Obviously.. it's late and I am awaiting the call that he got there OK.. although I know he is there, I tracked our bank activity online... love technology!

I want your addy too!


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

I have 2 unrelated and burning questions and thought ya'll dear ddc ladies would have ready answers....

1. when you subscribe to this thread do you get these messages flooding you email? (sorry still trying to understand)

2. the 2T, 3T, 4T sizes for our babes, how do those work?

I tried googling and can't seem to find any clarity....


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh yes and one more thing....









Getting excited to send some treats to LizzyQ has me thinking we are due for a DDC Swap.... I want to send many of ya'll treats







:


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
I have 2 unrelated and burning questions and thought ya'll dear ddc ladies would have ready answers....

1. when you subscribe to this thread do you get these messages flooding you email? (sorry still trying to understand)

2. the 2T, 3T, 4T sizes for our babes, how do those work?

I tried googling and can't seem to find any clarity....









1. Depends on how much I check them - if I'm on reading and other people are on posting, then I get them quite often. But say I check at night, then go to bed, I will only have one message until I go back to the site.

2. I'm not exactly sure what you are asking? When do they start wearing those sizes or ? From my experience, sizes with a T in them have a little more room in the butt (for diaper) and are usually a little shorter than the ones without a T. My 3yo currently wears 3T, 4T and 4-5 (without a T) and I have to roll the 4-5s sometimes. My 5yoG wears anywhere from 6X to 8 and my 7yoG wears from a 5T to a 7.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
I have 2 unrelated and burning questions and thought ya'll dear ddc ladies would have ready answers....

1. when you subscribe to this thread do you get these messages flooding you email? (sorry still trying to understand)

2. the 2T, 3T, 4T sizes for our babes, how do those work?

I tried googling and can't seem to find any clarity....









1. I hit the "no emails" option when subscribing.

2. 2t is the same as 24 month(I think they might be a little longer), 3t is 36 month, 4t is 48 month, etc. I hope that answers your question.

I sent a request on facebook


----------



## fioner (Mar 19, 2006)

I sent a request on Facebook


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
I want your addy too!









I'll send it to you


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
Oh yes and one more thing....









Getting excited to send some treats to LizzyQ has me thinking we are due for a DDC Swap.... I want to send many of ya'll treats







:

That sounds fun! I am up for it!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
I have 2 unrelated and burning questions and thought ya'll dear ddc ladies would have ready answers....

1. when you subscribe to this thread do you get these messages flooding you email? (sorry still trying to understand)


I also hit the No Email option.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
Oh yes and one more thing....









Getting excited to send some treats to LizzyQ has me thinking we are due for a DDC Swap.... I want to send many of ya'll treats







:

Sounds like fun!


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

*No email notification* - when you subscribe, pick this option from the list. Or, pick the daily or weekly subscription options and you will only get an email if there have been new posts that day or week respectively.

*Swap*-I'd be up for doing a swap too, what are we swapping this time? Is our swap board still functional?

*2T, 3T, 4T* - the T is supposed to stand for Tall, so shirts should be longer in the body and arms without getting bigger around, pants should have longer legs. but, as we all know, a 2T from one manufacturer is a 6X from another!!

I've added all requests for Facebook.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
*2T, 3T, 4T* - the T is supposed to stand for Tall, so shirts should be longer in the body and arms without getting bigger around, pants should have longer legs. but, as we all know, a 2T from one manufacturer is a 6X from another!!

I thought the *T* stood for Toddler.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
*No email notification* - when you subscribe, pick this option from the list. Or, pick the daily or weekly subscription options and you will only get an email if there have been new posts that day or week respectively.

*Swap*-I'd be up for doing a swap too, what are we swapping this time? Is our swap board still functional?

*2T, 3T, 4T* - the T is supposed to stand for Tall, so shirts should be longer in the body and arms without getting bigger around, pants should have longer legs. but, as we all know, a 2T from one manufacturer is a 6X from another!!

I've added all requests for Facebook.

i signed up for a facebook account but does it take a while to get the email notification? i want in!!!









i always thought the T in 2T/3T stood for toddler. does it really mean "tall?"

and funny the swap idea is coming up because i wear my DDC necklace all the time & was just thinking i'd like to do that again. i'd be up for another bead swap...or whatever you mamas come up with.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
i signed up for a facebook account but does it take a while to get the email notification? i want in!!!









i always thought the T in 2T/3T stood for toddler. does it really mean "tall?"

and funny the swap idea is coming up because i wear my DDC necklace all the time & was just thinking i'd like to do that again. i'd be up for another bead swap...or whatever you mamas come up with.

I thought it was toddler too - to me T clothes seem shorter than non-T.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Dh is 39 and I am 34. We were 24 and 29 when our first was born.

I thought the T was for toddler, as well.

I've been away from DH for several weeks at a time. It isn't fun, but you do get into a rthym. I find it always help to stay in touch via phone or email. Sometimes we set of the camera on our computers and video conference. The DC always like that. The longest I've been away from him was 9 or 10 weeks. One thing that helped me stay positive was thinking about my SIL who has solo-parented for months at a time while my brother was stationed overseas (he's air force). She has been on her own several times with babies. Also, I think about the courage of the pioneer women, who had to be strong and resourceful while their men were away.

I'm really proud of myself. I've been walking 5 days a week for about 9 weeks. I'm up to 2 1/2 miles, up and down hills. (not that the scale is taking any notice of my efforts)


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gardenmommy* 

I've been away from DH for several weeks at a time. It isn't fun, but you do get into a rthym. I find it always help to stay in touch via phone or email. Sometimes we set of the camera on our computers and video conference. The DC always like that. The longest I've been away from him was 9 or 10 weeks. One thing that helped me stay positive was thinking about my SIL who has solo-parented for months at a time while my brother was stationed overseas (he's air force). She has been on her own several times with babies. Also, I think about the courage of the pioneer women, who had to be strong and resourceful while their men were away.

I always think about that when DH is gone for a long time too. I know there are lots of women out there raising babies and kids while thier hubbys are deployed for years at a time.







: I couldn't do it!

----

I also like the idea of another bead swap. I didn't get to do the last one, but I have lots of beads!

Anyone else's baby in a convertible carseat now? We switched DS a couple days ago.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

ok...i got my facebook set up!!







anyone who has an account & wants to share their address with me, please do. i'll do likewise - just let me know! can you pm me if you want my addy because i get lost in all these emails sometimes!? it'll be easier to respond to individuals. thanks, loves!

ezra just took a 2 hr nap!!! might be a lifetime record...


----------



## sarabrynn82 (Dec 30, 2006)

No time to catch up - but Willa just rolled back to tummy and then tummy to back!!! Maybe they've been practicing behind my back...


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 

I also like the idea of another bead swap. I didn't get to do the last one, but I have lots of beads!

Anyone else's baby in a convertible carseat now? We switched DS a couple days ago.

i just switched ezra out of the bucket last week. he looks so much more comfortable! i like it, too, because it eliminates dh's temptation to carry him around in the carseat. that was always one of my pet peeves.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarabrynn82* 
No time to catch up - but Willa just rolled back to tummy and then tummy to back!!! Maybe they've been practicing behind my back...

Yay Willa!!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
i just switched ezra out of the bucket last week. he looks so much more comfortable! i like it, too, because it eliminates dh's temptation to carry him around in the carseat. that was always one of my pet peeves.

I must admit- before I had DS I HATED the infant seat and how every mom I saw was carrying one around. Now I am going to miss it. I liked having something to lay him in if he fell asleep while we were out, and something easily transfered from car to car and planes. I swore I would never be that kind of mom, lol. Now I almost want to cry because he looks so grown up in that seat! He's not an itty-bitty baby anymore...


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Jonas is ready. next paycheck, I'm buying a convertible for hom.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Clay is in the Britax Roundabout rear facing (obviously).


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

I'd love to do a bead swap!

And Lizzy, if you send me a PM with your addy, I'd also love to be part of the care package brigade. Maybe we can coordinate dates, so she's not getting everything at once?

Megan, how in the world did you finish writing your diss. with a little one? I am feeling completely overwhelmed. I still have reading to do, and I'm teaching a few afternoons, and when I'm home I am busy with Iris. By the time she's asleep at night, I'm exhausted and just want to catch up on emails and MDC







(um, and now probably facebook, too














. I need details, please!!!! Help me figure this out!

BTW, I am holding "office hours" right now, but since no one ever comes I'm using this time to do the above, when I really should be working







!!!!


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

How do you know if your baby is ready for the convertable? I have a graco I was graciously given last xmas, She seems comfortable in it still. She is wearing 9-12 month clothing and the car seat expires in December...Ok to hold off for a while?


----------



## fioner (Mar 19, 2006)

Kermit's been in his Marathon for about a month now. He does seem much more comfortable, it seems like he sits more upright and can see more stuff. Plus he likes the way the cover feels.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

hey....did i know you named your baby kermit? that's my dh's name. love it!! as you know, it means "free spirit" which is such a great meaning. we were so careful to pay attention to the meaning of all 3 of our kids' names.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fioner* 
Kermit's been in his Marathon for about a month now. He does seem much more comfortable, it seems like he sits more upright and can see more stuff. Plus he likes the way the cover feels.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darsmama* 
How do you know if your baby is ready for the convertable? I have a graco I was graciously given last xmas, She seems comfortable in it still. She is wearing 9-12 month clothing and the car seat expires in December...Ok to hold off for a while?

His feet where getting to the edge of the seat, so I switched him. We also have a Britax Roundabout.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
hey....did i know you named your baby kermit? that's my dh's name. love it!! as you know, it means "free spirit" which is such a great meaning. we were so careful to pay attention to the meaning of all 3 of our kids' names.

I love names with real meanings too! Names are one of my obbessions, lol. I love that Kermit means "Free Spirit".. I might keep that in mind...


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gardenmommy* 

I'm really proud of myself. I've been walking 5 days a week for about 9 weeks. I'm up to 2 1/2 miles, up and down hills. (not that the scale is taking any notice of my efforts)

That's great!

I actually went to the gym twice last week, but only for 30 minutes each time.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laneysprout* 
I'd love to do a bead swap!

And Lizzy, if you send me a PM with your addy, I'd also love to be part of the care package brigade. Maybe we can coordinate dates, so she's not getting everything at once?

Megan, how in the world did you finish writing your diss. with a little one? I am feeling completely overwhelmed. I still have reading to do, and I'm teaching a few afternoons, and when I'm home I am busy with Iris. By the time she's asleep at night, I'm exhausted and just want to catch up on emails and MDC







(um, and now probably facebook, too














. I need details, please!!!! Help me figure this out!

BTW, I am holding "office hours" right now, but since no one ever comes I'm using this time to do the above, when I really should be working







!!!!

I'll PM you about LizzyQ.

As for the dissertation, I was not writing with a LO (did m exams and such during ds1 first year). My kid was about 4 during writting. That said I have some possibly helpful things that I did.

1. Set small goals and go out of your way to always met or exceed them. For example, write 2-3 pages on xyz or read ch 3 of xtz and then don't let yourself off.

2. Along with one, break all tasks down into small pieces.

3. Set aside work time (2 hour slots usually work, a little less if needed for nursing or a little more if she can take it). I think 2-3 hours works best because you need to get on it and be focused and then quit - you don't have time to be slow and unproductive.

4. Use your work time only for the diss and be very disciplined about not doing ANY THING ELSE. Seriously, no grading papers, emailing people, looking at conference cfps, etc. Only the diss and always do #1.

5. Have rewards. Whatever it is - a tv show, MDC, going out for dinner, watching a movie with dh, etc. Make sure you have time off where you celebrate not working and relax away from the diss.

6. Work out when possible. It gives you more energy and I think creates more mental clarity. Take Iris for power walks or do mommy and me yoga or what not, especially before a work session. This helps also.

7. Everything you don't have to do (like committees or meetings, student work, volunteer time that is not with Iris, etc) drop it. Don't sign up for email lists. Don't volunteer for anything (unless you can always do it with Iris and it brings you joy).

Alright, I think those are Megan's 7 rules







And, in violation of #7, I'd love to read what you are working on (and I have a paper I think you might find interesting that I wrote on reproduction/procreation). Perhaps we can email each other ann talk theory instead of mommy


----------



## Willzmama (Feb 28, 2005)

I sent a facebook request...

I'd like to do a bead swap, especially after reading Dancebaraka's thread about looking good as a mama - I could use some more adornment.









I joined the Y a couple weeks ago. I put the DC in the babysitting room. DD would start crying and they'd come find me. Then... I went out and bought a pacifier and...it works. We didn't use one with DS and probably wouldn't for DD except man, I need to get back in shape. None of my pants fit!







:

DD is still in her bucket, even though I think she is long, because I JUST bought a used snap-n-go stroller and I do like using that on occasion. I have a Roundabout waiting for her, but when she's asleep it's so nice to be able to pluck the bucket out...


----------



## fioner (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
hey....did i know you named your baby kermit? that's my dh's name. love it!! as you know, it means "free spirit" which is such a great meaning. we were so careful to pay attention to the meaning of all 3 of our kids' names.

Yeah.. you commented on it when our babies were brand new







I've always thought it was cool that someone in my DDC had a husband named Kermit. I don't think I've ever met anyone in real life named Kermit. I think it is such an awesome name. We used it because of the Muppets, but I was so happy when I found out the meaning. Yay Kermit!


----------



## sarabrynn82 (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fioner* 
We used it because of the Muppets

Now you've got me thinking... DH was talking about future girls names (yes, he's already talking about future babes) and he mentioned Prairie Dawn - which I really kind of liked! Glory, Willa, and Prairie (and Judge if we ever have a boy) but then he told me it was a Sesame Street character. I didn't know how I felt about it then. But hey, at least we wouldn't be the only ones!


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Man, I go away for the weekend and it takes me 2 hrs to catch up!
















((((((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))) To all the Mama's who need them.

Lizzy-I understand how you feel. DH is in the Navy and goes away A LOT! Matter of fact he just got home from a 3mth deployment (he left end of June and got home 2 weeks ago). It SUCKS them being away, no matter how long or how short of time. I hate even one night!! He leaves next week for 2 weeks. PM me if you want to talk or just need a shoulder.

Krystal- I voted for Claire again today.

Maggie is a so cute! I LOVE those rolls on her arms!

And Megan, when I saw Maggie I thought of Clay! LOL

I'd love to do another bead swap. I love my necklace from the 1st one. I was wondering the other day if I could make it longer and if I could find a string to make it as a nursing necklace.

I'll try to figure out facebook. Is it kinda like My Space?


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

What are your little ones going to dress up for Halloween?

Elise is going to be a Tiger. And V (5yr old DD) is going to be an LSU cheerleader. Can you tell where Daddy went to school?









I love getting the kids all dressed up for Halloween. Its so much fun!


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
I'd love to do another bead swap. I love my necklace from the 1st one. I was wondering the other day if I could make it longer and if I could find a string to make it as a nursing necklace.

I'll try to figure out facebook. Is it kinda like My Space?

Last week I took my beads apart and restrung them on a heavier cord instead of the flimsy beading elastic that they were on before. It is hanging on the wall above the change table and DD plays with it when we are doing diaper changes, keeps her occupied and from rolling towards the edge.

Not sure what MySpace is like... I never figured it out so I didn't get a page going there.


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

Has anyone else picked out a Halloween costume yet?
Genevieve is going to be a skunk.

LizzyQ- I can understand how you feel. DH is gone all the time for work. Literally. It stinks.

We are just switching to a convertible seat- DD really prefers it!


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

Darlene will either be a princess or a frog
Daphne will be either/or
Darci will be a cow or a bunny







She's too big for the eggplant costume I was given ages ago.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Henry's too big for the cute frog costume I was given. I don't know if I want to do Halloween big this year. I am burnt out! I haven't even thought of something to give/do for Delia's birthday, which is this Saturday! We're going to a wedding and she's the flower girl so we have rehearsal dinner, wedding, driving back home etc to think about. Then doing something for her birthday, then Halloween, and in between all that there's work and plenty left to move/unpack! Whine, whine, whine.









I'm sandwiched in between the kids right now. Henry's been waking up more at night and I can't decide if it's teething or dairy. I'm off the dairy free wagon for the moment - donuts. Yum. And fresh mozzarella. YUM YUM.

I think the T means toddler and it does mean more room in the butt/rise for a diaper. I personally think it's kind of gross that there are 4T and 5T clothes out there, but I suppose some kids have big butts even without diapers! Delia requires size 3 jeans, not 3T, which I have to get at Gymboree because no one else makes them. Lands End size 3T pants/jeans are pretty good, but the Gymboree jeans make a huge difference. She was some size 18 month shorts this past summer because they have so much extra room for a diaper - 18 month and size 3 are not that different!

It's nice and relaxing to be at my in-laws. Delia and her grandma get along really really well, and it's so much easier to relax about Henry too. I actually enjoy the time away from him instead of being all nervous/anxious about it like when people took Delia away from me when she was little. It's just how I was, though, and that was OK too. But this is nicer. I'm reading a book. Back to it now!

I'd love to be in a swap thingie.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theretohere* 
Has anyone else picked out a Halloween costume yet?
Genevieve is going to be a skunk.

We are just switching to a convertible seat- DD really prefers it!

Kayleigh is going to be a skunk as well, I am making the costume. I hope I get it done in time!

We switched to the convertible (Marathon) in August when we were on our way home from Ontario (30hr drive) and she was SO much better in it. It was much more comfortable and she sits higher up and a little more upright so she can look out the window when we're driving. We spend a lot of time in the car here so it's imperative for us to have a comfy and safe seat for her.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

I just got out my older dd's convertible (Marathon) and put Elise in it and she started laughing!







Since she liked it so much she cried when we took her out and the baby hates her other car seat! So, the cover is in the wash and as soon as it dries it will go in the car. I hope it will make a difference in the car b/c we too have to be in the car a lot w/ the 2 older girls.

Emily-I understand about not wanting to do Halloween. I was like that last yr.
I'm off cheese w/ Elise too







... It stinks. I just want to sit w/ HUGE ball of fresh mozzarella, basil and tomatoes! Now I'm hungry!


----------



## VOBetz (Mar 10, 2007)

I joined Facebook tonight, sent an invite to join the group...

I keep changing between the bucket and the convertible for Emma. Right now, she's in the bucket. But we are selling our car and buying a new one, so I'm guessing I'll install the convertible in that one. We actually have not really used our bucket. Maybe for a week or two here and there - but she's in the convertible most of the time.








to those Momma's that are temporarily single mommas - even one night is hard!


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

halloween....simone is going to be a monkey & kaiya, a banana tree. ezra will wear a pumpkin costume a neighbor brought over a few weeks ago. i was planning on staying home with ezra & passing out candy but maybe now we'll all go trick-or-treating together. i don't know!? my parents moved back to illinois a few months ago (only 1/2 hr from me!!!) and my mom really wants to go trick-or treating with the girls.

i'm new to the facebook thing, too. how does this work? do we all add each other to our accounts & can access it together? i need to ask kim because she's on facebook all the time. teenagers these days know everything about computers!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I have no idea what Sebastian will be. They have costumes at Target and Old Navy that I should check into sometime soon. I would like to get a few photos taken (probably Target for $4 a sheet) with him in his costume too. We were going to do it at home, but DH is the photographer, so that's not going to happen.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Kade is going as Tigger, Saige a nurse.

I'd love to do a swap thing.

We're doing the bucket seat still. I'd like a convertable, and I'm sure K would like it too, I just don't have the $$ for one. I'm going to have to do something eventually.


----------



## DoulaLes (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
ezra will wear a pumpkin costume a neighbor brought over a few weeks ago. .

I wonder if the ever famous pumpkin costume is the most popular hand me down??? I too was given a pumpkin costume for Austin to wear!! Although now I am wondering if 1) it will fit his chunky little body? and 2)If it will still be too hot to wear!!

I want to switch to the convertible seat too! DS really hates those earmuff things in his Britax bucket seat!!

Hey--does any one here use nursing necklaces??? I have bruises on the under sides of my arms from DS's little kneading fingers while he gets lost in "nursey" land! Wondered how well they will work at keeping him occupied!

And BTW--I am feeling much more peaceful about my AP ways after all you guys encouragement!!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

MSAX, how do find out if your lipstick has lead in it? I have Mary Kay and something else, I wear not even once a month!

Jenn, Elisabeth's first tooth popped in, and I didn't notice until she bit me--finger not boob, thankfully! She's still pretty easy to get to sleep, out a few minutes after lights out, generally she nurses, sometimes she wants the paci--which used to bug me, but means I can roll over and snuggle with








. *happy sigh*

I'm in for the swap. Sounds like fun. I've never done one, so whenever we start someone should explain it.

Baraka, I called E's neck nastiness neck cheese and







was all grossed out!

I got apples to make







an apple pie. I can't eat it, am avoiding sugar/wheat/dairy(mostly just milk, 'cuz I eat cheese and butter). I took the weekend off,







made me brownies!







Now, starting back on it today. *sigh*

LizzyQ, sorry DH is gone, that's a long time. I miss







when he's gone just overnight.

Heidi, Maggie's starting to talk already??? I mean talk understandably? Elisabeth squeals and growls and makes all sorts of noise, but doesn't 'talk-talk', YKWIM? Does anyone else's LO talk? And know what they're saying? And are you not eating wheat? I just got some rice bread and liked it way better than tapioca--it's texture was like sawdust, seriously!

Firemomma1,







I'm sorry, I hate it when my mom tells me I can't keep carrying Elisabeth around and so on. Argh, just drives me nuts.

I'm going to get a Facebook account when I get around to it. Friends keep asking me. I don't have time to keep my MySpace updated or my blog, argh.

Elisabeth is in some 6 mos, and my mom got me a bunch of long-sleeved onesies that are so cute, 6 each of 12 mo, 18 and 24. So I have been using those since it's turned cool here.

Gardenmommy, good job on your walking. I need to be doing more walking.

E's still in her bucket, I've got a scary story to tell after lunch. Gotta go!


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

We skipped the whole bucket thing and have used the roundabout since the beginning, packed w/ extra blankets at first..







:

So I'd love to do a bead or crafty swap or a mama-nurturing swap... I've been like the Swap Queen this last couple of months since I discovered the MDC TP! It's so fun to get treats in the mail and make up sweet packages for others...

Can I host the swap even if I just started swapping? I'd be open to that if ya'll offered some help and direction... I get confused by details a lot.









Oh yes and I have very big news....








I am getting to take my retreat this december!! We found an inexpensive little place looking out on the marsh and close to the beach. I am going down w/ Akasha dec 1 and Todd will meet us later on in the month after his finals. I think A's Godmother will join us for a few nights as well. I feel so blessed to have the opportunity for this!







:







:







:


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
Oh yes and I have very big news....








I am getting to take my retreat this december!! We found an inexpensive little place looking out on the marsh and close to the beach. I am going down w/ Akasha dec 1 and Todd will meet us later on in the month after his finals. I think A's Godmother will join us for a few nights as well. I feel so blessed to have the opportunity for this!







:







:







:

oh baraka! that's great news!! this retreat is for writing, right? i must admit, when i first read "i have big news" my mind went straight to babyland. as much as i would love another LO, i'm quite sure we're done....so i have to live vicariously!

i've never organizied a swap either but will participate in whatever you mamas are up for. my ddc necklace is prized!

my inka storch wrap came in the mail yesterday & she is gorgeous!!!! i'll have to post pics when i have a minute.

facebook, anyone? what do i do now that i have an account!?







send me your addy's ladies!!


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Baraka, that's great news! I'd love a chance to do something like that. You hosting the swap is great with me.

Does anyone have pics of a nursing necklace? That seems like a great idea to help Kade keep his hands busy so he will stop hitting and scratching me.







:


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

darsmama, I love the name Darci. Is anyone else here nuts about Pride and Prejudice--or Colin Firth?

I like Sebastian too. had someone in the family named Bas, thought it was so cool.







isn't into 'different' names. And if you're wondering, DH doesn't like to be called DH, so he's my guitar man.

Okay, the story. I changed Elisabeth's diaper in the car (I hate public bathrooms now) and set her in the carseat(bucket) sitting where you'd normally put the toddler in the grocery cart seat. We didn't buckle her into the carseat. So after we walked all over the store, she manages to get her feet down where her bum goes in the carseat and pushes so her head is way at the top of the carseat. It overbalances and flipped/seesawed over so she and it fell into the basket part of the grocery cart. She was startled, but not scared,







moved so fast! I was just about bawling in the middle of the store. Fortunately she wasn't hurt. No marks on her face or anywhere. I'm amazed. She was screaming (no surprise), and I nursed her, and she calmed down and was smiley and happy just five minutes later.

So, I bought a cart cover thingy, so when







wants to push her, we don't have to worry about the carseat. I usually like to sling her, but he likes the carseat so he can talk/play w/her while following me while we shop.

Have any of you all done anything remotely as stupid as that? I felt so bad and so dumb for not buckling her in.

I really want a nursing necklace, I would like to make one, cause I'm not shelling out $30 for one. Has anyone else made them?


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
What are your little ones going to dress up for Halloween?

Elise is going to be a Tiger. And V (5yr old DD) is going to be an LSU cheerleader. Can you tell where Daddy went to school?









I love getting the kids all dressed up for Halloween. Its so much fun!

Maggie is going to be a tootsie roll.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
darsmama, I love the name Darci. Is anyone else here nuts about Pride and Prejudice--or Colin Firth?

I
Okay, the story. I changed Elisabeth's diaper in the car (I hate public bathrooms now) and set her in the carseat(bucket) sitting where you'd normally put the toddler in the grocery cart seat. We didn't buckle her into the carseat. So after we walked all over the store, she manages to get her feet down where her bum goes in the carseat and pushes so her head is way at the top of the carseat. It overbalances and flipped/seesawed over so she and it fell into the basket part of the grocery cart. She was startled, but not scared,







moved so fast! I was just about bawling in the middle of the store. Fortunately she wasn't hurt. No marks on her face or anywhere. I'm amazed. She was screaming (no surprise), and I nursed her, and she calmed down and was smiley and happy just five minutes later.


How scary I am glad she is alright.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

We just got back from ds's WBV- he is 15 lbs and 25 1/2 in long. He's a little guy.. but feels like 50 lbs sometimes.









So now that we are in the roundabout, how can my lo sleep better? On our way home from the ped his head was hanging down.. and the seat does not recline. He likes it otherwise, but I feel bad for his little neck!


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Got a baby with tummy problems again...sigh. Plus I just started a contract job from home, lovely. I guess I will be up until midnight.


----------



## fioner (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Here it is!

Koru, did you request to join the group after you made your Facebook account? The link above is the link for it.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

I used our convertable seat for our long trip this weekend. I figured it'd be more comfy than the bucket. I'm starting to regret getting the bucket.














wish I had just started him in the roundabout. Oh well.

I've got the Graco 30lb limit safeseat and it fits in our graco stroller, but I was wondering if I should only use it to 20ish pounds in the stroller because the stroller was made before the 30lb limit seats came out? Not that I use it that much. I tried to find the info in the carseat manual, but it wasn't there. I did notice that it said don't put carseat on top of a shopping cart, but that confused me







because I thought that was the point of buckets. Or, maybe it's because it's a 30lb limit one and the regular ones could be safely used on the shopping carts







.

At the LLL conference there was a new vendor--Baby Ktan--. My prediction is this is the new big awesome baby carrier. It's pretty darn cool. I want one. . .anyone have one?


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
Have any of you all done anything remotely as stupid as that? I felt so bad and so dumb for not buckling her in.

I really want a nursing necklace, I would like to make one, cause I'm not shelling out $30 for one. Has anyone else made them?

I posted before about DD falling out of the swing... I am convinced that she managed to unlatch the tray though! And then a few days later she did something similar to your daughter, except it was on the couch. She was laying on her back, got herself turned around so her feet were pushing against the back of the couch, gave a good push and flipped herself off... it took her about 20 seconds while my back was turned. Luckily it is not very far and while she landed head first it was into a pillow that happened to be laying there. She was startled but didn't really even dry. Poor kid.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
So now that we are in the roundabout, how can my lo sleep better? On our way home from the ped his head was hanging down.. and the seat does not recline. He likes it otherwise, but I feel bad for his little neck!

Is it reclined as far as it should be when properly installed?? The tightly rolling a towel and jamming it in the crack of the seat before installing to get the proper 45° angle that you are supposed to have when rear-facing. Or a pool noodle. Take your car and seat to a local car-seat installation place, usually run by your insurance companies, and have them look at it. His head shouldn't hang forward like that.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
Does anyone have pics of a nursing necklace? That seems like a great idea to help Kade keep his hands busy so he will stop hitting and scratching me.







:

http://bee.xxvii.net/pickle/main.php?g2_itemId=26617
Here's a pic of me wearing the one I made when I had DD (now 2)... I wanted it to be attractive for both me and her, so I chose beads and stones that I like and an appealing texture and shape for her. Some people do a more "babyish" nursing necklace, with black and white beads or primary colours... but this one seems to be working well for DS now... didn't work all that well for DD because unfortunately she really preferred the skin contact and wasn't distracted long by a necklace.


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

He was called in for a "meeting" at 4:45 and let go. His boss (of three years) told him things just weren't "working out." He works in communications/PR, and has never been able to get a good "read" on his boss, no feedback, no direction, etc.

He isn't really upset about leaving the job, but is of course upset that he doesn't have a job to go to tomorrow, kwim? They did give him $5,000 severance pay and we can keep our health insurance until the end of the year. He filed for unemployment tonight while he looks for something else.

In some ways, this is a gift. He has not been happy in the job (or in his field) for a long time. He has been trying to figure out his "thing" that makes him want to jump out of bed everyday, but hasn't found it yet. Now, he finally has time to reflect on it. New job? New field? Back to school?

We're trying to stay positive, but it's challenging given that we depend almost solely on his salary to pay our bills. And scary since we have the babe now. I feel like if it was just the two of us, we'd pick up and move to Paris or someplace, but not so practical with the little one.

Anyway, please send some positive vibes our way if you've got any to spare. We could really use them right now. Thanks for letting me vent, mamas!


----------



## Willzmama (Feb 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 

At the LLL conference there was a new vendor--Baby Ktan--. My prediction is this is the new big awesome baby carrier. It's pretty darn cool. I want one. . .anyone have one?

Huh! Wow, they got on TV, even...Looks interesting...

Laneysprout: YIKES! Actually, if this happened to my DH, it would kind of be a gift, as you say. (Except for us depending on the salary part.) Good luck to him and you!


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

Alana


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Oh Alana, sounds like scarey and exciting times for you guys. We went through somehting like this when I was pg with our first son and it turned out really well for dh (switched jobs, much happier). Sending you lots of safe and secure vibes and lots of finding the perfect thing for you vibes for your dh!


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

I wear my nursing necklace every day, all day. DD is a twiddler.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
At the LLL conference there was a new vendor--Baby Ktan--. My prediction is this is the new big awesome baby carrier. It's pretty darn cool. I want one. . .anyone have one?

This looks pretty cool! I showed it to DH and he sd "You need another carrier like you need a hole in your head!"







I told him I guess I need a hole!

Alana-I'm sorry your DH lost his job. I hope he is able to find something soon and that it is something that he loves!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
Got a baby with tummy problems again...sigh. Plus I just started a contract job from home, lovely. I guess I will be up until midnight.

Heidi- I hope that Maggie feels better soon! Poor baby.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
We just got back from ds's WBV- he is 15 lbs and 25 1/2 in long. He's a little guy.. but feels like 50 lbs sometimes.









So now that we are in the roundabout, how can my lo sleep better? On our way home from the ped his head was hanging down.. and the seat does not recline. He likes it otherwise, but I feel bad for his little neck!

I 2nd the noodle. It worked really well when we did it w/ DD2. Sounds like Sebastian is growing just fine. Amazing how someone so small can seem to way a ton huh!?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
Have any of you all done anything remotely as stupid as that? I felt so bad and so dumb for not buckling her in.

I really want a nursing necklace, I would like to make one, cause I'm not shelling out $30 for one. Has anyone else made them?









Mama. You aren't stupid. We all make mistakes. I'm glad she is OK.
I too want a nursing necklace and don't want to spend the money on one. I hope somoene has some good ideas for us.

Everyone will have to post pics of their little ones in their costumes...


----------



## SamGroom (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi...going back to read all 7 pages I have missed. Boy you ladies are good.


----------



## DoulaLes (Dec 29, 2006)

Laneysprout:







I am sending a quick prayer out for you!I am sure this extra stressful!!

Nursing Necklaces: If any of you have some ideas for making one--I am up for that! Or if you can point me to where I can buy one for not too much. I really think this would help me not yelp in pain during nursing sessions!!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Maggirayne -- Oh I've got my fair share of stupid. The biggest one I can think of is: my dh put Mickey to sleep on our bed on a pillow. I walked by this set up and thought :"wow that's dangerous" _but I didn't change it_







:. Not two minutes later I glaced back in the room and Mickey had rolled off and was flat on his face sleeping on our very soft bed, unable to roll over. I about had a heart attack. My complacency could have killed my baby








Thankfully we can all live and learn and hopefully no one will get too hurt on the way









Alana! Wow. Loosing a job is scary, wait--more stressful than frightening. It sounds like you have a good attitude going. It's an oportunity







Good luck. I will be sending positive vibes your way









Nursing necklaces: I saw one at the lll conference that was a little different. It was a tube of material with elastic thru it (like a big, skinney scrunchi) and little ribbon tabs on it like a taggie blanket. I thought it looked neat.
OH another stupid thing I did: I made my own nursing necklace poorly and the beads came off and my LO got one and gagged on it and puked. I've been afraid to make one ever since, but I think I will make an elastic one


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Thinking about you Alana and sending love and protection to you and your family.









Meesa~ your nursing necklace rocks and you look GREAT in it!


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Baraka~it was actually Selena's, and it is gorgeous btw

I found a website on how to make your own


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laneysprout* 
He was called in for a "meeting" at 4:45 and let go. His boss (of three years) told him things just weren't "working out." He works in communications/PR, and has never been able to get a good "read" on his boss, no feedback, no direction, etc.

He isn't really upset about leaving the job, but is of course upset that he doesn't have a job to go to tomorrow, kwim? They did give him $5,000 severance pay and we can keep our health insurance until the end of the year. He filed for unemployment tonight while he looks for something else.

In some ways, this is a gift. He has not been happy in the job (or in his field) for a long time. He has been trying to figure out his "thing" that makes him want to jump out of bed everyday, but hasn't found it yet. Now, he finally has time to reflect on it. New job? New field? Back to school?

We're trying to stay positive, but it's challenging given that we depend almost solely on his salary to pay our bills. And scary since we have the babe now. I feel like if it was just the two of us, we'd pick up and move to Paris or someplace, but not so practical with the little one.

Anyway, please send some positive vibes our way if you've got any to spare. We could really use them right now. Thanks for letting me vent, mamas!

HUGS HUGS HUGS. Some of the besst positive things come out of the negative. What would you do in Paris if you moved there?


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

I wanted to do a quick HI. I am not sure if I told you all but I back to work unexpectedly. I got offered a job Monday night and I could not pass it up. I am working from home, so I am trying to juggle a baby, homeschooling and working right now. I will let you all know if I survive.









My darling daughter has started doing the very violent projectile vomiting again. It is very scary when she does it. Probably 1/2 gallon comes out at a time. I have no idea why. I need to weigh her luckily we have some excess padding so that helps. I thought we had finally outgrown it. SIGH.

The nursing necklaces look cool. Where could I buy one. I am not talented enough to make it.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Alana-







Hopefully something good will come out of this, and that is nice they gave him severance pay at least so you don't have to stress too much!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
I found a website on how to make your own

Awesome link! I want to make one now!


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Maggie has been up for 2 hours, 4 changes of clothes, 8 bibs, numerous spit rags, and one change of clothes for me. Why is she doing this? Is she sick or is the medication no longer working. Its at the correct dose? Why does my child not have an instruction manual or lights on her forehead like red means she is getting sick or something like that so I know what is going on.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 

I found a website on how to make your own

great link! i bookmarked it & hope to make one soon. hey! maybe this is something we can do as part of our DDC....a bead swap to make nursing necklaces. hmmmmmm

alana, prayers for your family. i've never been in your situation but it must be scarey. let's hope he finds that job that makes him want to jump out of bed in the morning! (is there such a thing?)

heidi, so sorry maggie is vomiting again. that is stressful. dd1 had something similar but i never looked into it, medically. she projectile vomited for months, only slept 20 minutes at a time & woke up all night long to nurse. silly me thought that was just what babies did!? i mentioned it to her doc a few times but since she was gaining weight & growing strong we didn't do anything. anyway, let's hope maggie grows out of this!

i think ezra is getting into his nap groove!! woo hoo! he's taken a 2 hr morning nap twice in one week!!! his afternoon nap is still about 45 minutes & he's trying to skip his evening one but i prefer if he gets a little 20-30 minute snooze around dinner time. i've been getting sooooo much done in the morning when he naps for a couple hrs. i almost feel like my old self again....

itching for a bead swap, mamas. who's gonna take charge? i would but i'm so computer illiterate. if someone wants to explain to me how to set up a yahoo group i'll give it a whirl.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Swapping for nursing necklace materials sounds fabulous!

If it is just a matter of collecting addresses and sending them out to folks, I can do that I guess. Everyone gets beads and then sends them to all the other mamas? I didn't do it the first time, so I might need a crash course. I have organized swaps before (like the MDC chocolate swap, yummy).


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

http://www.mommynecklaces.com/nursin...ededitions.htm
I have the Harmony nursing necklace from here- I love it, babe loves it, and it matches everything!


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm going to attempt to make one with what I have.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
Maggie has been up for 2 hours, 4 changes of clothes, 8 bibs, numerous spit rags, and one change of clothes for me. Why is she doing this? Is she sick or is the medication no longer working. Its at the correct dose? Why does my child not have an instruction manual or lights on her forehead like red means she is getting sick or something like that so I know what is going on.

I'm sorry. I don't have any advice, I wish I did.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
heidi, so sorry maggie is vomiting again. that is stressful. dd1 had something similar but i never looked into it, medically. she projectile vomited for months, only slept 20 minutes at a time & woke up all night long to nurse. silly me thought that was just what babies did!? i mentioned it to her doc a few times but since she was gaining weight & growing strong we didn't do anything. anyway, let's hope maggie grows out of this!

Unfortunately, the latest research shows that ignoring is not the best solution and actually children do not grow out of the problem it comes back to bite you later in life. I had no idea until I started researching this a few months ago. I could not believe how many families I found just like mine with the reflux problems. My oldest is one of those kids who the thought was oh just ignore it he is gaining weight and fine. Now we know all the problems he had was interrelated. We had no idea until the last year everything that is wrong with him comes down to celiac disease. He had horrible acid reflux and did not sleep for which they hospitalized him for. At some point he stopped spitting up, but was a silent reflux. The acid reflux caused chronic ear infections (which we did not know was caused from the acid reflux), the chronic ear infections made it so his hearing was off so his language skills did not develop so he was cognitively delayed. When he was about 8 he developed heart problems which we now know was caused from the reflux which is caused from the celiac disease. He was hospitalized on and off from things which again aggravated by the reflux. Last year, he got mono and had over 1,000 ulcers from the reflux, etc. The drs say now he will always have trouble with ulcers and probably will need surgery for the reflux. He is this healthy kid that has really suffered. Then my youngest son, had all these problems from birth and now he has juvenile arthritis which we found out is from celiac disease. Again, we had the warning signs of reflux we just did not know. The JA is not reversible but they say if we had caught the celiac in time he would not have developed it. So here we are with Miss Maggie, we know more then likely she has celiac disease. We are glutton free and she is on the right medication but I wonder what am I missing???? What horrible thing is going to develop because everyone missed the warning signs?

I should say if we had no had Maggie we probably would have never known about the celiac disease and gone much longer going why are these things happening to our kids and scratching or heads. Our doctor says we have the healthiest kids with bad problems that are scary. My oldest son and youngest son have come close a couple times to dying all because of glutton but we did not know that. Its really stupid...its like people who die because they choked on popcorn.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

oh heidi, i hope you didn't think i was downplaying your issues with maggie! i suppose it's best not to compare because it sounds like apples-to-oranges. so sorry....


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

I know you were not....I mean maybe this is nothing like a growth spurt. I know from the past 4 kids that can set up the reflux but I just hate not knowing is nothing to worry about or is something, kwim?

The other day I got glutton in a sugar free syrup from a coffee stand but I know what it looks like when I eat glutton with her. I just do not understand why she is taking such a downward spiral. Its been at least 2 months since she has done the violent projectiling. I am telling you babies need equipped with little nobs or something that says this is wrong or that is wrong.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theretohere* 
http://www.mommynecklaces.com/nursin...ededitions.htm
I have the Harmony nursing necklace from here- I love it, babe loves it, and it matches everything!

That's the link I found when I was browsing this morning too - I love most of the colors on there, could buy them out. Probably a good thing she's out on babymoon. I looked at some of their other distributors but they all seem to be down to slim pickings. I can't wear jewelry with metal at all, so I actually want some just for wearing too.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
The other day I got glutton in a sugar free syrup from a coffee stand but I know what it looks like when I eat glutton with her. I just do not understand why she is taking such a downward spiral. Its been at least 2 months since she has done the violent projectiling. I am telling you babies need equipped with little nobs or something that says this is wrong or that is wrong.

I'm sorry Maggie's not doing well. Your comment reminds me of a gadget I stumbled across when I was pregnant with one or the other of them - a device that reads the different types of crying and tells you what is wrong - hungry, tired, etc. I laughed at the time, but wouldn't it be nice if it really worked? I mean, they were marketing it as really working, but um, I have my doubts, ya know?


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

I love how chatty we all are - I love to hear what everyone is up to. Alana I hope your husband finds his calling, and that it pays well!









I hope you figure out what's wrong with Maggie soon Heidi; you have done that dectective work before, so I have no doubt you'll figure it out - but I know it's not something you want to be doing right now with work! Unschooling rocks!









I would love to do a swap where we swap stuff that doesn't require craftiness. How about we pull names and send a care package to one other person? We can all give some ideas of what we want, what we like, things to avoid. Is that too complicated and too much work?! LOL I just know I will never put together a necklace...

Tonight Delia and I were doing latchhook and Henry scooted over to us - it was totally the first "little brother" moment when she was pulling stuff away from him, trying to block him from getting at her stuff. It was so funny. Delia has decided to be a ghost for Halloween. That is a good, easy costume - yay!

Stephanie, would you want to get together Friday morning? I'm in the far NW suburbs and feel like jamming as much stuff into this visit as I can. I'll PM you...

Henry's sleep is a bit sketchy for the past few nights. His bottom gum is red to the left of his 2 teeth down there, and it feels like his top left tooth is going to pop through in the next day or two. Poor baby.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
I would love to do a swap where we swap stuff that doesn't require craftiness. How about we pull names and send a care package to one other person? We can all give some ideas of what we want, what we like, things to avoid. Is that too complicated and too much work?! LOL I just know I will never put together a necklace...









:

Kayleigh is having trouble sleeping too. I've put her down twice already tonight and we're now sitting here bouncing on the exercise ball because she was up again and I'm NOY nursing her to sleep again before midnight tonight.... her "suck to sleep" link is growing and I don't want her to only be able to nurse to sleep. I can feel her tummy rumbling though, I must have eaten some garlic, poor kid.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Whew - I just finished Clan of the Cave Bear. Luckily, the sequel isn't in the house so I am free until I locate a copy. That's one of those books that just consumes you (me anyway) until it's done. I was doing really well only reading when nursing or walking Henry, but then it was just too good - I was taking it into the bathroom with me and staying longer than a good mother should! ROFL Luckily we are at my in-laws' so there are lots of arms available when I go off to get my literary fix. I had never read it before, and was expecting all these sex scenes from the way people talked about it!

Ah, cheese. I'm feeling the effects. It's not TOO bad, but it's still not fun. I am getting better though - I'm now to the point that I don't usually cheat for stupid stuff, only when I know it'll almost be worth it. Henry doesn't seem to be bothered by it, and Delia nurses so little, at least I'm not affecting anyone but myself. (She says hopefully.)

I spent about ten minutes looking how to change my mood and then saw it right there staring right at me. All that effort just to finally select "fine" from the long list of options. Too funny.

I did figure out how to display 100 posts per page, and if you do that this thread is only four pages!


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 

Stephanie, would you want to get together Friday morning? I'm in the far NW suburbs and feel like jamming as much stuff into this visit as I can. I'll PM you...


oh emily, i'm so bummed that i'm watching my friend's little girl friday! i would back out (because she's my friend & might understand) but the last time i was scheduled to watch her i thought simone had pink eye & canceled at the last minute. when do you leave? i should just pm you again.....


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Just had a rough night with Maggie. I do not think it was because of anything wrong with her just the fact I have no idea...she just nursed most the night. I am glad well glad is not the right word...man lack of sleep sure makes it hard to get out what one wants to say...I am glad that I see other people dealing with sleep problems. It must be the age.

I went back to work this week and last night was rough on Maggie. She was tired and she did not want her daddy at all and could not understand why mommy was not holding her. She finally went to sleep for daddy right as I finished uped. Maybe that is why she had a rough night. I tell you 4 am came awful early this morning.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Oh boy my daughter scares me sometimes. I am also proud of her stubbornness. She was not happy with me this morning since I was not in bed with her when she woke up. She let me know. She probably is still holding a grudge from last night too. Anyway, she messed her pants and I needed to get diapers washed so I had to change the laundry around. I might be talented but I cannot fold clothes one handed. So I had her on her stomach on the floor while I was changing the laundry around. She proceeded to yell at me. She does not cry a lot but she does yell. She also has developed a scream when she is mad at me. So I picked her up calmed her down and then put her back down as I needed to get the diapers going. Anyway, she yelled at me again and boy was she mad she was so mad she scooted over to me. It was a good 4 feet. It was so funny seeing the look on her face. It was pure determination.


----------



## fioner (Mar 19, 2006)

Kermit is sleeping crappy and nursing lots at night lately, too. Even at his worst he's not a bad sleeper but I do hate it when he wakes up grouchy because he's still tired.

I would be willing to participate in a swap, too


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

What are we swapping?

Are we still doing a bead exchange?

My DH works total opposite schedule as me now.. So I've only talked to him a couple times since he's been gone







He is hoping this movie goes union, becuase one of the only ways to break into the California film union is to work on a film that turns union, which means more money on future shows.. And then if that is the case and he can keep up on getting work there, we might temporally live there. Which would be good and bad. I've always wanted to live in Venice Beach, but it's good to have friends and family around to help out if I need it.

I got Sebastian a Rooster costume at Target. And if anyone hasn't gotten anything for their LO yet, Old Navy's are 50% off.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

My guy is not sleeping great right now either and seems to be doing some chomping (toothless) where his gumb feel ba on my nipple. Perhaps he will get a tooth?

So my love-slug is now a proficent roller (although only to the righ it seems







) and is getting more mobile (and less slug like). Those with facebook know that my baby is working on a "he with the most rolls win" strategy









Sorry Maggie is not going well - that sucks. But, you are right that she is a fighter and good to be proud of her









I could organize a random swap where folks tell me who is in and then say what they would like and get a surprise care package. Does everyone have access to the TP because we could organize one over there then.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

SWAP THREAD:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...51#post9470351

Come sign up


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

anyone else's LO discovered the fake cough yet?







ezra figured this out a couple days ago & it's oh-so cute. at first i thought he was really coughing but after a few days i'm quite sure he just learned something new....ya gotta love these babes!


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
anyone else's LO discovered the fake cough yet?







ezra figured this out a couple days ago & it's oh-so cute. at first i thought he was really coughing but after a few days i'm quite sure he just learned something new....ya gotta love these babes!

OMG! I thought Kashi was the only one







She totally tells "mama get back here" or "stop fussing with me already!" via coughs. Adorable!


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

I am in the swap too! I like the idea of random care packages and randomly picked names. Thanks MSAX


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
Those with facebook know that my baby is working on a "he with the most rolls win" strategy










I have not been approved yet for facebook but I did sign up this morning.

Oh my gosh Maggie has rolls and rolls of fat. She looks like the Michelin man especially her thighs and then add her big butt from the cd she is just down right adorable.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Okay what am I going to do?

I have taken a job working from home. The plan was for me to work before Maggie awoke. She has been up since 5:30 or so sigh. I am getting nothing done. She will not play, will not sleep all she wants to do is sit on my lap. I have to start the boys on school work soon too. SIGH.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
Okay what am I going to do?

I have taken a job working from home. The plan was for me to work before Maggie awoke. She has been up since 5:30 or so sigh. I am getting nothing done. She will not play, will not sleep all she wants to do is sit on my lap. I have to start the boys on school work soon too. SIGH.

I don't have any great solutions, but hugs and sympathy (or is it empathy if I'm going through the same thing - I can never remember). Our plan was for me to work before hubby left for work, but the school bus comes at 6:45 am and I just could not send my kids off at that time of the morning every day (it comes home at 4:45 every day and I couldn't do that either - they get out of school at 3 and 3:15) - anyway, so now hubby is taking them to school and staying in town to go to the Y, which is also a great thing. But it makes for very difficult working. I have determined that I MUST make a mei-tai for Sam today so that I can at least work with him on my lap - the Snugli sucks for that. I was working earlier with him tied to my lap with a sheet. He finally conked out a bit ago and now I'm trying to catch up - by posting on MDC







:. I'm a dork.

I get more than twice as much done in 2 hours at night than I do in 3 in the mornings.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
I have determined that I MUST make a mei-tai for Sam today so that I can at least work with him on my lap - the Snugli sucks for that. I was working earlier with him tied to my lap with a sheet. He finally conked out a bit ago and now I'm trying to catch up - by posting on MDC







:. I'm a dork.

I get more than twice as much done in 2 hours at night than I do in 3 in the mornings.


That is a good idea.
Maggie loves my keyboard which is fine when I post in here and she is grabbing at my hands and keys. Its not the same level of concentration for when I work.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
That is a good idea.
Maggie loves my keyboard which is fine when I post in here and she is grabbing at my hands and keys. Its not the same level of concentration for when I work.

Yeah, the mei tai idea is a "better than nothing" solution - better I'm typing something slowly with his help than not typing anything at all. I should just move another hour to nights or work more nights (I'm only doing 3 now) but I really just don't wanna.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I work nights, sometimes until 2 am, and while it suck, I get so much more done without any 'help'.


----------



## Rico'sAlice (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi! I can't remember if I posted back in May/June/July or was only lurking. But then I started traveling and working some and totally lost track. So here I am again!
Overall we are doing great. J is teething and I am not losing the weight the way I had hoped (you'd think that EBFing PLUS pumping 20+oz/day to donate would do something!) but otherwise we're in good shape.
All of our pictures are at ricosalice.shutterfly.com (PW- anya)

Anyway I read the first two pages then skipped to the last two...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
nak

okay one last thing

does anyone have/use a water mesh sling/pouch for the shower? claire's gettin pretty big for the sink, and maybe i could actually shower more often than on an as-need basis that way







??yathink









We have the GypsyMama water wrap. I've use it for showering with J since he was about 2wks old. Just remember not to use any shampoos, etc on yourself that you wouldn't use on the babe. He's had one sink bath, joined me in the tub twice, and had a few dozen showers with myself and/or DH. I would say he gets soaped up about 1x/wk.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Anyone else here on facebook?? I'm thinking that might be an easy nice way to share pics and things? I'll start up an MDC May07 Moms group on there if there are others who want to participate.. I'll keep it private/invite only so our names and faces and kids aren't public.

Found it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Anyone else's baby in a convertible carseat now? We switched DS a couple days ago.

We used the Blvd from the start. We had an infant seat available to borrow from a trusted friend but didn't need it. Despite being only 6lb8oz, J was 21" long and it is All in his torso. Like now at 26" (and 15lbs as of 9/19) many brands of 3-6 mo pants are still long on him but the 9 mo shirts are a little short.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
So now that we are in the roundabout, how can my lo sleep better? On our way home from the ped his head was hanging down.. and the seat does not recline. He likes it otherwise, but I feel bad for his little neck!

T?he seat should definitely be reclined. Not sure if all Britaz seats are the same, but on mine you have to reach under the seat and pull on this handle for it to flip back to reclined position.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theretohere* 
I wear my nursing necklace every day, all day. DD is a twiddler.

We love ours too! I don't like the ones with beads all around (for myself) so I got one like this but with green stones-http://www.littlegemsonline.com/item...g-necklace.htm
Then I figured out how they tied the leather cord so I got some and made really simple ones myself.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
SWAP THREAD:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...51#post9470351

Come sign up









I'll go take a look.


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Rico'sAlice~ Welcome Back Mama! Did you have your baby UC style in a hotel room or am I confusing you with someone else?







: Glad you are here!







:

I just started reading the most lushious book and I totally recommend it!

Eat.
Pray.
Love.

by Elizabeth Gilbert~
Soooooo juicy!

What's everyone else reading?


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Thanks for all your kind words re: DH's job loss. It has been an emotional few days for us, but peaceful in a strange sort of way, too. And I feel closer to DH than ever. I guess anytime something big happens it causes you to really reflect on how much you care about the people you love.

I've had a nasty cold the last two days as well. Amazing how our bodies pick up on stress. I think it is going to bypass Iris...she's a little congested today, but in a great mood.

mum4boys, I think working at night is probably going to be your best bet. I had all these visions of myself being productive while wearing my perfectly content LO on myback...hasn't happened. During the day, *for me*, caring for DD is my work. At night, once she's asleep, that's when I can really focus more on what I need to do.

Since DH has been home these last few days, though, I've been super productive during the day, even with a cold!

Laura, I got the dipe last week and have been meaning to let you know and say thanks! I LOVE it.

Really looking forward to the swap,too. Great idea, Megan.

Peace, mamas. And thanks again for all the love...


----------



## Rico'sAlice (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
Rico'sAlice~ Welcome Back Mama! Did you have your baby UC style in a hotel room or am I confusing you with someone else?







: Glad you are here!







:?

Not me. I wish! I did plan to UC (but at home) but after a few days transfered and then had a C-section eventually.







: Pretty much the opposite of everything we'd planned.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

welcome back, alice!

and baraka, that book looks divine~ i have to admit, my reading has been limited these days. i have a stack of about 10 books next to my bed but i can only read about 2 pages before i fall asleep. here's what i've been reading...

http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...e/100_1789.jpg









ezra had a WBV today & he doesn't weigh near what i thought. he's 27" long but only 17lbs 8oz. he has a few rolls but not as juicy as some of your babes! since we're not vaxing, i think that'll be the last time i take him in for a while. it's such a waste of time, really. i've only been going because we moved & it's a new pediatrician & i wanted to develop a relationship with them.

anyway, i joined facebook but that sight is way too confusing for me. is it meant just to show photos? the homepage is very busy. kim is a facebook queen & she makes fun of me for not "getting it." i'm just proud i can maneuver around MDC so well.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
Rico'sAlice~ Welcome Back Mama! Did you have your baby UC style in a hotel room or am I confusing you with someone else?







: Glad you are here!







:

I just started reading the most lushious book and I totally recommend it!

Eat.
Pray.
Love.

by Elizabeth Gilbert~
Soooooo juicy!

What's everyone else reading?

My SIL just got this passed from a friend and it comes to me next and then our other SIL. She says it is the best book and one that should be passed to a woman you love when you finish it. I ca't wait for her to finish!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

9 people are signed up for the swap. I'll leave it open for a couple days to make sure other regulars can check it out and see if they want to join. Perhaps on Monday we can begin the swaping of addresses.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I was just playing with the little chubster all naked and sweet. He was giggling and smiling and we were having a lot of fun. I had just caught a pee and was feeling good. Then, with zero ques, he took a poop all over me - sweater, bra, pants all poo'ed!







My 5 year old thought this was both disgusting and histarical.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
SWAP THREAD:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...51#post9470351

Come sign up









I'm not allowed to access this...does anyone know why??


----------



## fioner (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
I'm not allowed to access this...does anyone know why??









:


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
anyone else's LO discovered the fake cough yet?...ya gotta love these babes!

Yes! I wasn't sure, but Elisabeth does it and then watches me and laughs! She sneezes(real) and laughs too. Prolly cuz I laugh when she sneezes and say, "Oooh Mommy's little sneezer!"









ETA: weird, I had no prob.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

There's a min number of posts required before you can get to the trading post...

It says

Quote:

The Trading Post and its subforums are community service forums for members of MDC. You must meet the criteria of being a registered member for more than 60 days and have posted a minimum of 50 posts to the MDC boards before you may post to this forum and its subforums.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

It look like both of you have the time and post numbers so PM a moderator to ask about getting access. It should just be that you never asked and the vBulliten software failed to give you access or some technical issue.

Let me know if you still can't get in after PMing a mod because then I will have to work out some way to include you!


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
What's everyone else reading?

Your Mythic Journey: Finding Meaning in Your Life Through Writing and Storytelling

by Sam Keen and Ann Valley-Fox

loving it!

http://www.amazon.com/Your-Mythic-Jo...2747038&sr=1-1


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rico'sAlice* 
Hi! I can't remember if I posted back in May/June/July or was only lurking. But then I started traveling and working some and totally lost track. So here I am again

Welcome back!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
What's everyone else reading?

I am reading The China Study.. so far so good.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laneysprout* 
mum4boys, I think working at night is probably going to be your best bet. I had all these visions of myself being productive while wearing my perfectly content LO on myback...hasn't happened. During the day, *for me*, caring for DD is my work. At night, once she's asleep, that's when I can really focus more on what I need to do.

I am not a night person at all. That is why I get up at 4 am. But she wants me in bed with her, sigh. In all reality I need to work twice a day. I am doing divorce work and some of the things I get in the morning and have to be out the door that evening or out the computer...


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laneysprout* 
Your Mythic Journey: Finding Meaning in Your Life Through Writing and Storytelling

by Sam Keen and Ann Valley-Fox

loving it!

http://www.amazon.com/Your-Mythic-Jo...2747038&sr=1-1

WOw. Now this looks like something I need to read!


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rico'sAlice* 
Not me. I wish! I did plan to UC (but at home) but after a few days transfered and then had a C-section eventually.







: Pretty much the opposite of everything we'd planned.

Welcome back!
I hope you are healed from the c-section. I know what a huge let down it is. My first c-section was unneccissary as all get out...but I was in hicksville my husband was in Desert Storm so its hard to fight the "man" being in labor if you kwim. Because of the screw ups with it, it led to me never being able to give natural birth and having 5 c-sections. Of course I have decided I am not going to dwell on that at alll, I have 5 awesome kids.


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

Just finished the last Harry Potter. I had a lot of reservations about that kid at first but a gf gave me the set, and once I got stuck in a chair w/one of those books and a sleeping baby attached to my breast, I was hooked. I think I went through #7 in about a week. Now I'm done I'll probably be here more.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm reading Widow of the South, weird and slow-moving. I just finished The Space between Us by Thrity Umrigar, interesting, but not a satisfying ending.

I'm a member of PaperBackSwap, where you list books you have and others can request them and the only thing you pay is postage, and you get a credit for each book you send, and then you can request books from others and 'buy' books with your credits. I LOVE it. I have gotten a lot of books that I couldn't find at the lib5ary or in used bookstores, waaay cheaper than used bookstores. And you do get credits for referring people.









Elisabeth loves sleeping on her side, has done that since probably two months, as soon as she could roll on her side and reach for me,







but earlier tonight, she rolled clear over and had her face on the bed. She will roll onto her tummy in the mornings when I get up and leave her in the middle of our bed and have her head turned to the side.







: But I couldn't see how she could breathe facedown?? I rolled her to her side. Anyone have their little one do that? Now I'm worried she'll do it while I'm not around.

Heidi, I'm sorry Maggie's feeling so miserable and making it hard to work. Elisabeth was grizzly this afternoon, not happy being down or held or nursed--agh!









I was going to ask how you all got stuff done, does babywearing work for you? I end up sitting on the couch fiddling with the laptop and stay there because I feel like she's always nursing or sleeping, okay, neither takes very long now, but I hold her almost all the time, and I feel terrible that I don't get more done, but I don't care, I'm just tired and overwhelmed by the mess.









We went out to eat at a really nice restaurant, Pirogue's Grill. E was great!







I was a little nervous going to a fancy restaurant with her.

Your Mythic Journey sounds really interesting. I love journaling.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

maggierayne, that paperbackswap is such a great idea! my SIL does the same thing at store near her house but the online version must have so much more variety. you all are inspiring me to finish my doula exam so i don't feel guilty reading "other" books....even though i can piddle away precious moments with you all.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 

Heidi, I'm sorry Maggie's feeling so miserable and making it hard to work. Elisabeth was grizzly this afternoon, not happy being down or held or nursed--agh!









I was going to ask how you all got stuff done, does babywearing work for you? I end up sitting on the couch fiddling with the laptop and stay there because I feel like she's always nursing or sleeping, okay, neither takes very long now, but I hold her almost all the time, and I feel terrible that I don't get more done, but I don't care, I'm just tired and overwhelmed by the mess.









I get up before the cows and roosters to get my work done and hopefully Maggie stays asleep. Nothing like a deadline to motivate ya.
Of course my house is a mess. I was never like this at all with the other 4 kids but now we are homeschooling so its harder to keep it pristine.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
....even though i can piddle away precious moments with you all.









that is allowed.


----------



## VOBetz (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm reading nineteen minutes by Jodi Picoult. I have read a couple of her other books and they are awesome. Raw and real and honest. Not light reading however. The first Picoult book I read was about a little boy that had been molested by a priest and his family. Um yeah, not light reading - but very very good.

I also have snowflower and the secret fan. (Or something like that) My mom is also an avid reader and recommended it to me.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VOBetz* 
I'm reading nineteen minutes by Jodi Picoult.

I love her books.

I read a lot. I usually go to the library and do I dump and go as I call it. I just grab whatever they have out on the shelves. My problem is I read and then never look at the title or author. I keep on saying I am going to write down the authors I like one day and carry it in my purse. I am forever doing suject searches trying to find the book I read so I can find out who wrote it because I want to read more of their books.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm curious about your Mothering/AP journey. How did you find MDC? Does your DH/DP agree/work/learn with you?

I've been developing my parenting philosophy, as I call it, and learning SO much about circ-ing, vax, GD, AP, even CD, etc. I used to think recycling was just a bunch of extra work, still don't, but I think about it.







As I get more organized to separate trash to take to the place, maybe, but I digress. . .

So I've learned so much, and







is way behind me and not interested in reading about any of it. He just questions why I think the way I do.

He did want the weekly newsletters I get from BabyCenter (I read them for the growth and development, scan and ignore [or scoff and jeer] most of it), so I've started forwarding them, wondered at the time, they're junk, not the way I'm raising my child. Well, the first one I sent, which I didn't read, had stuff about not nursing your baby, 5 mo, 2 wk, to sleep, letting them self-soothe,







. . . So out of the blue last night he says "You don't always want to let her nurse to sleep." This was after I'd mused if I should nurse her since we were at the restaurant, and she was sooo tired, but it was loud, and most of her evening naps, all naps, she falls asleep after nursing. It's NORMAL. Sorry for shouting, I'm ticked. And he says the same sort of thing at bedtime. No skin off his nose, I nurse her during the night, change dipes, he never wakes up unless for some odd reason, 1-3x a month, she cries. Elisabeth is a really, really easy baby, BTW. I stay at home, can sleep in, so it makes sense, but I still wish sometimes he would change her, but waking him up and giving him the dipe, etc, naw, I'll just do it, ha! But basically, why worry about her nursing to sleep? Argh. Maybe we can talk in the car this weekend. Any ideas? I'm just feeling like the Lone Ranger.

Is anyone nightweaning?


----------



## SierraJ (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi all - just found this forum! I have a May 2007 baby and would love to join in, if that's ok!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 

Is anyone nightweaning?

I nightwaened ds1 at 2.5 years old. If Clat still night nurses at that age I might nightwean him also. I think baby's wants are baby's needs and this is your chance to build a life-long foundation of feeling trust, security, comfort, etc. I would never nightwaen a baby and I don't think it helps.

Babies are small for so little time and they change constantly. She won't want to nurse to sleep forever


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

I think at this age babies are still nursing at night because they need the nutrition. I think for kids who can't talk nursing should always be offered when they wake at night (unless your baby goes to sleep with a pat on the back then obviously they weren't hungry or thirsty) I still wake at night for a drink why wouldn't my baby?

I nightweaned my kids around 14 or 15 months and not because I thought they should be nightweaned but because I returned to work and I worked night shift and my kids didn't like bottles so all Daddy had to offer was rocking and cuddles. so they no longer woke at night to nurse but still needed comforting


----------



## Rico'sAlice (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm *reading* _Politics Lost- From RFK to W: How Politicians Have Become Less Courageous and More Interested In Keeping Power than in Doing What's Right for America_ - Joe Klein (Author of Primary Colors)

Since the subtitle it so long I don't think I need to give a description.








But I only manage a few pages a day. So different from when I'd be able to read two or three whole books on days when I wasn't working.
----
I haven't given a ton of thought to *night weaning*, but I can't imagine even considering it before a year, but probably closer to two. But even if I were cutting out middle of the night sessions, I would still be nursing to sleep for when I initially put them to bed.
But DS sleeps 8-10 hours w/o nursing at night anyway about 5 nights out of a week so it may not even be an issue. Of course that may totally change. But really since we co sleep there is no incentive to not nursing at night. It's not like I have to wake up for it or anything.
------------
*Maggirayne*
Maybe sign your DH up for Dr. Sears' newsletter? http://www.askdrsears.com/newsletter.asp It's not a week by week type, but maybe just glancing at the email headers will open your DH up to more AP ideas even if he doesn't really read them.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm not considering night weaning yet. If he doesn't go to sleep with a couple pats on the bum, I nurse him. He has started totally tanking up before bedtime though. Last night he nursed at 7:30, then 8:45, I gave him a little bit of green beans at 9, then nursed again at 9:30 before finally going to sleep







: I'm thinking he's having another growth spurt.

I'm almost finished reading the twilight series. They are really good. They are a mix between Interview with a Vampire and Harry Potter...kind of. It's taken me a while, the only time I read is when I'm nursing or pumping at work









We're off to my dad's house that is about 3 hrs away for a few days. We haven't been there for 2 years.


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

hmmmmm ... nightweaning. I haven't given it much thought. It seems Akasha gets maybe 75% of her drinking in thru the night. The child is just so d*mn busy during the day to stop for more than 3 minutes to nurse... this is a no swaddle, barely baby-wearing, outgoing gal!










I thought that was normal but maybe no? So our routine is for her to get cuddled and do her non-committal nursing thing maybe 1-4x and hour during the day and then when she is sleeping, nursing 2-4x long and strong!










for for us the family bed is essential!


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SierraJ* 
Hi all - just found this forum! I have a May 2007 baby and would love to join in, if that's ok!

Welcome


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
Is anyone nightweaning?

No, not here. We did not nightwean my last until 2. We will just go with Maggie's clues. Maybe when she goes off to college?


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
hmmmmm ... nightweaning. I haven't given it much thought. It seems Akasha gets maybe 75% of her drinking in thru the night. The child is just so d*mn busy during the day to stop for more than 3 minutes to nurse... this is a no swaddle, barely baby-wearing, outgoing gal!










I thought that was normal but maybe no? So our routine is for her to get cuddled and do her non-committal nursing thing maybe 1-4x and hour during the day and then when she is sleeping, nursing 2-4x long and strong!










for for us the family bed is essential!

That is how Maggie is. So much to do durning the day no time to eat.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

WELCOME back Alice. I'm sorry you didn't get your UC. I hope you have healed from the loss of your UC. Glad to have you back.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VOBetz* 
I'm reading nineteen minutes by Jodi Picoult. I have read a couple of her other books and they are awesome. Raw and real and honest. Not light reading however. The first Picoult book I read was about a little boy that had been molested by a priest and his family. Um yeah, not light reading - but very very good.

I also have snowflower and the secret fan. (Or something like that) My mom is also an avid reader and recommended it to me.

I really like her too. No its not easy reading but it is good.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
I'm curious about your Mothering/AP journey. How did you find MDC? Does your DH/DP agree/work/learn with you?

I've been developing my parenting philosophy, as I call it, and learning SO much about circ-ing, vax, GD, AP, even CD, etc. I used to think recycling was just a bunch of extra work, still don't, but I think about it.







As I get more organized to separate trash to take to the place, maybe, but I digress. . .

So I've learned so much, and







is way behind me and not interested in reading about any of it. He just questions why I think the way I do.

He did want the weekly newsletters I get from BabyCenter (I read them for the growth and development, scan and ignore [or scoff and jeer] most of it), so I've started forwarding them, wondered at the time, they're junk, not the way I'm raising my child. Well, the first one I sent, which I didn't read, had stuff about not nursing your baby, 5 mo, 2 wk, to sleep, letting them self-soothe,







. . . So out of the blue last night he says "You don't always want to let her nurse to sleep." This was after I'd mused if I should nurse her since we were at the restaurant, and she was sooo tired, but it was loud, and most of her evening naps, all naps, she falls asleep after nursing. It's NORMAL. Sorry for shouting, I'm ticked. And he says the same sort of thing at bedtime. No skin off his nose, I nurse her during the night, change dipes, he never wakes up unless for some odd reason, 1-3x a month, she cries. Elisabeth is a really, really easy baby, BTW. I stay at home, can sleep in, so it makes sense, but I still wish sometimes he would change her, but waking him up and giving him the dipe, etc, naw, I'll just do it, ha! But basically, why worry about her nursing to sleep? Argh. Maybe we can talk in the car this weekend. Any ideas? I'm just feeling like the Lone Ranger.

Is anyone nightweaning?

DH defalts to me on all the kids issues. He doesn't like to read very much and knows I research things. He sees that we have happy healthy kids and so he is fine with everything.
Oh, gosh no night weaning here for a long while! Babies at this age still need to eat in the middle of the night b/c Like Megan sd their wants are their needs right now. Both of our older girls were not night weaned until after 2 and that so thats what we'll do now.
Maybe like Alice sd give him the Dr. Sears updates instead of babycenter so he doesn't get a bunch of hooey.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SierraJ* 
Hi all - just found this forum! I have a May 2007 baby and would love to join in, if that's ok!

WELCOME to our group! I can't wait to get to know you and your little one.

Heidi, I hope that Maggie feels better very soon. I've been keeping you and her in my thoughts and prayers. I hope that working has gotten easier for you too. I couldn't imagine getting up at 4am but I'm a night owl.


----------



## VOBetz (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
I'm curious about your Mothering/AP journey. How did you find MDC? Does your DH/DP agree/work/learn with you?

What a good question. I fell into AP after starting to breastfeed my son, 2.5 years ago. I started attending LLL meetings and found out about babywearing and cloth diapering. I never really sought out to be an attached parent. I just follow my instincts. But, there are things I do that work for my family, but that aren't MDC/AP/NFL style. (Like we selectively vaccinate on schedule, DS is circ'd (although I don't know if I would do it again), I use time outs, etc) Compared to MDC mommas, I know I'm semi-crunchy. But irl - I'm a pretty crunchy momma! I even belong to a AP playgroup now.

I have no idea how I found MDC.
My DH. Sigh. He gets freaked out sometimes. I started cleaning with vinegar. He freaked. He eventually calmed down - but he does have an initial resistance when I start doing something new in our house.

But, goodness, when there is a problem - its "what have you read online?"


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
I'm curious about your Mothering/AP journey. How did you find MDC? Does your DH/DP agree/work/learn with you?

DH agrees with me on most points so far. He is more into co-sleeping than I am, but he is not the one with the bob getting sucked off and getting no sleep, so we only co-sleep part time. He is not as on-board with cloth diapering as I am. I think he was expecting me to give up on it like his ex did with the other kids, but really, I find it easier than disposables sometimes... and when the idiot dog gets into the diaper pail full of cloth diapers he scatters the diapers, if they're disposables, he gets sick.







: And discipline.... yeah, we're pretty much on the same wavelength. We're not a spanking or time-out or "reasoning" with your child kind of house, it's just a matter-of-fact "hey, that's not what we do in our family" and sometimes a short explanation, but that's about it and the kids seem to do well with it.

Quote:

Is anyone nightweaning?
NO. My doctor had the nerve to ask me if I had started night-weaning when I went in because apparently the mis-led dental people advise it. I think she had her facts mixed up because from what I have read they advise night-weaning BOTTLE fed babies at 6 months because they often don't swallow that last mouthful but breast-fed babies don't do that. At any rate, I have no plans to night-wean before a year, after that, I will be back to working full time and might need the sleep, but she may night-wean on her own by then, she's a pretty good sleeper. And as for my doctor, I am either going to lie to her or get better info from my LLL leader and fill her in on the facts to get her to back off.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
I'm curious about your Mothering/AP journey. How did you find MDC? Does your DH/DP agree/work/learn with you?


I found MDC through Tribe.net. I was in the attachment parenting tribe when I was pregnant, trying to find some vegetarian mamas, and someone sent me the link to here









My DH agrees with the crunchy ways of parenting.. he was the first to bring up that he didn't want our (then hypothetical) son circ'd, he agrees with me that we shouldn't vax (at least not yet, and if we do they will be selective), he loves wearing him in the sling, and he is very supportive of my breastfeeding exclusively. There is other stuff too.. vegan, organic, etc.. and he encourages me to CD, but I'm afraid and already very overwhelmed.

But I think he is getting ready to be done with co-sleeping... but I'm not







I think that he thinks we'd have more of a sex life if ds wasn't in bed with us.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

*WARNING: holy batman quoting spree ahead!!*









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoulaLes* 
Thanks you guys for all this help and encouragement!! I am sooo glad to hear that I am not the only one who has questioned this all and felt "lost."

here it's dh who feels unsure about the way I parent Claire. He thinks she's "willful" and that I'm reinforcing bad behaviors etc when i go to pick her up if she's screaming. He thinks that i'm "teaching her that I'm her slave". Sigh. It's not a major fight-topic or anything, but it's frustrating to have him thinking I'm basically making her into a brat







My point is, we all have our parenting struggles, heh...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ex-stasis* 
Emeth has started to crawl backwards.

Claire is doing this too! She's all kinds of (annoyingly!) mobile now!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eaglevoice* 
after about 2 weeks of not being able to figure out why Kylie was so inconsolable at certain times, I discovered that she was tired. It's like she's completely overstimulated and needs to just get away from it all in order to relax and fall asleep.

Claire is like this too--she pitches fits if the room isn't properly quiet/dark/relaxed when she's sleepy. This is one of the things that dh points out as evidence she's spoiled.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richella* 
a gf gave me the Harry Potter books in the summer. I'm about halfway through #7 now.

BWAHAHAHA, another convert to the dark side!! j/k







I thought HP was dumb for so long, then sometime in '05, I finally picked one up and devoured books 1-5 in about 4 days







I adore the series. If you don't mind R-rated humor and sexual innuendo, there's an MDC mama who has written hilarious (like, wet-your-pants-worthy) parodies of at least 2 of the HP movies. PM me for the linkies









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Just wanted to remind you all that we are entering the "6 month growth spurt" anytime in the net couple of weeks

yeah Claire's doing this--part of the reason I've been MIA here









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
Never ever teach your baby "NO" this is from a mom of 5.

HAHAHA I quite agree! I teach mine "no thank you" once I can't avoid it any longer. yeah my toddlers still threw tantrums, but if they're yelling "NO FANK YOU" instead of just NO, somehow it's easier on my nerves......
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Anyone else here on facebook??

nope, I'm a dedicated myspacer, but i will go try FB just for you guys









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
OK maybe it's the conference, maybe it's the three.5 beers in me. . . . OK I'm dying







with my inability to get a positive idea across without sounding goofy~~

Laura you should type drunk more often. that was a riot!!







: (WITH you not AT you, of course







)








s to Lizzy--hope the 5 weeks go fast and easily.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Anyone else's baby in a convertible carseat now? We switched DS a couple days ago.

Claire's been in a convertible Scenera from day one. It works fine for us









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
Krystal- I voted for Claire again today.

Thanks to all of you who are voting for here







I have no idea how the scores are even tallied, but meh, whatever, if i win that's great, if i don't it's nothing lost









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoulaLes* 
Hey--does any one here use nursing necklaces???

I don't have one yet, b/c i wanted to make one but haven't had fundage for supplies in ages







:

YAY BARAKA!! hope your retreat is awesome









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
Okay, the story....
So, I bought a cart cover thingy, so when







wants to push her, we don't have to worry about the carseat.

OMG, scary incident!







i want a cart cover too, they look so cool, and my back would like an occasional break from slinging this babe









Quote:


Originally Posted by *laneysprout* 
He was called in for a "meeting" at 4:45 and let go.

!!! sending good-opportunity vibes your way









{{{{Heidi}}}}







s for Maggie...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
Whew - I just finished Clan of the Cave Bear. I had never read it before, and was expecting all these sex scenes from the way people talked about it!

REALLY?? ! I have another friend who loved that book so much, she named her firstborn Ayla







Tho I've never read it, I think meeting two people who really like it that much means maybe i should! I think i would have been more eager to if i had heard stuff about sex scenes tho...








:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rico'sAlice* 
Not me. I wish! I did plan to UC (but at home) but after a few days transfered and then had a C-section eventually.







: Pretty much the opposite of everything we'd planned.









: me too, another lost UC







:







Welcome back tho!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
What's everyone else reading?

Green Witchcraft by Ann Moura, tho I'm really too busy playing World of Warcraft to read much









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
I'm curious about your Mothering/AP journey. How did you find MDC? Does your DH/DP agree/work/learn with you?
So I've learned so much, and







is way behind me and not interested in reading about any of it.
Is anyone nightweaning?

i came to AP after i had a natural birth w/my son, but failed to breastfeed and completely obeyed the "What to expect" books' crappy parenting advice. I came from a rather abusive family, and that + the WTE books = a kid who got spanked a lot when he was tiny







I felt like I'd messed up, and wanted to do "everything right" the 2nd time around. my dh then was completely disinterested in all that stuff, he just figured whatever i was doing was right and didn't pay enough attention to really even notice my changes of method over the years. my new dh is younger than me, this is his first babe, and to say he had a rough childhood would be the understatement of the year. he grew up in a boys' home from age 7-14







in some ways, he's the most compassionate gentle soul i've ever met, but in others, he just doesn't have enough faith in human nature to feel like gentle/AP methods "work". he feels like i think too much and "feel" too little--he refuses to read research i show him, b/c he thinks i just believe whatever makes the most compelling case and don't use my intuition/emotion at all. Or if i do, that they aren't to be trusted b/c of the manipulative/crazy way *I* was raised. bla bla bla...anyway...you did ask









Oh yeah, and no nightweaning here! i wouldn't even think of it before 12 months-ish... I mean, if she sleeps thru the night, AWESOME. but i'm not gonna push for it until she's older









hopefully i won't get drowned in the wash of posts again~ !!!









ETA: sex + co=sleeping. suffice it to say that i think a baby monitor and another twin mattress on the floor of my dd's room would both be GREAT investments into marital happiness







co-sleeping sucks for sex, LOL.


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

I've just started Zoloft for PPD.
Is anyone else having trouble with PPD?







:


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

for you theretohere. I have not struggled with these but did have other crippling mental health issues as a younger woman (panic attacks) and feel for you. Good for ou for seeing that ou needed help and talkiing about it - it takes a lot of strenght and insight to do that. Let us know if we can help in any way!


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theretohere* 
I've just started Zoloft for PPD.
Is anyone else having trouble with PPD?







:

I've been really struggling w/ it this time. I started taking St. Johns Wort and EPA and DHA. It has helped A LOT. I hope the Zoloft works for you sweetie, its not a fun place to be in at all. Feel free to PM me if you feel like you need to talk.









Krystal-







Holy Batman now THAT was using the multi quote to its fullest!


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sam is sick this weekend - he's got upper chest congestion, but no cough so it's just sitting there gagging him. I fed him this morning, sat him up to burp, he finally did cough, and spewed up pretty much everything. My first thought was "look, he pulled a Maggie."







Then I thought, oh, I hope that Maggie/her mommy wouldn't be offended that I thought that.

Also this morning, my 2 youngest DDs were breastfeeding their baby dolls. They were having a little bit of trouble with them biting, those little impish baby dolls. Coincidentally (or not) Sam has started clamping down when he wants to pause and look around. ow.

Last thing this morning - Sam likes to kind of grab the side of your face and pull you close for a love - he did that to his older brother this morning and just as he got his face close, spat up right on his face. It was a totally beautiful moment until then.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 

Heidi, I hope that Maggie feels better very soon. I've been keeping you and her in my thoughts and prayers. I hope that working has gotten easier for you too. I couldn't imagine getting up at 4am but I'm a night owl.

Thank you. Maggie is doing great (knock on wood) the last day. No real spitting up and not exorcism as we call it which is the projectiling. I am not sure what went on with her. I am keeping a food journal to see if it happens again if there is a certain food I am eating that is setting her off. She is still not happy with me working in the morning. She is so cute. This morning I could not leave bed. Every time I did she would wake up and grab onto my shirt. Finally at 6 am, she woke up woke up and I asked her "are you ready to go to work?" and she has the cutest little voice she says "ya" but she draws the ya at. Thankfully I only have to get my invoices in this morning...well I am not sure if I am thankful for that either since I am paid per case and if I do not have a case to work on then I am not paid.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Sam is sick this weekend - he's got upper chest congestion, but no cough so it's just sitting there gagging him. I fed him this morning, sat him up to burp, he finally did cough, and spewed up pretty much everything. My first thought was "look, he pulled a Maggie."







Then I thought, oh, I hope that Maggie/her mommy wouldn't be offended that I thought that.
















heck no we are not offended. We call it the exorcism. We keep on telling Maggie we are going to get her work in the movies. Just think of all the money they would save on the special effects.








I hope Sam is feeling better.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Okay, remember my older kids are a million years old and I was pregnant with my first when I was 19 and way before the internet. All my prenatal care was done through the Naval hospital. Even during that time I researched everything. I read everything I could on circumcisions but I only had access to the small town library, the base library and the base hospital medical library. I have an excellent memory and I remember not reading anything saying you should not do it. I know now that I was very limited on my material but geez...we had a conversation with our OB about it before ds was born and read more studies about the risk of cervical cancer in woman who have partners who have in tack partners etc. My dh had not been circumcised and the ob even went as far as saying he needed to be. Anyway, my oldest was circumcised. Unfortunately, they botched the job. For years and years and years he would have horrible infections in his penis. So 19 months later we are going to have son number 2. I knew I did not want him circumcised. I still had not found anything to support my point of view, dang hippie I was. After I gave birth in a base hospital that had 4 maternity beds and had been condemned for 30 years, they took James from us for about 4 hours. They kept on saying that he was cold and we could not see him or have him until he got warm. We got him back, he was circumcised. We never ever gave the okay. It was considered a minor slip up no big deal by the Navy. Okay fast forward 6 years, and I am pregnant with son number 3. Where we moved to circumcision around this area is not as common as else where and most doctors will not even do it. I had a horrible birth and was knocked out and when I woke dh told me the same lame story again about our son being cold and that is why he was not with us. I was furious. I thought for sure they were circumcising him. Well he actually was on a ventilator and little man was trying to die on us but that is another story. So for 10 long days we could no hold him or even touch him because he was in such a precarious state. All I could do is sit by him. Well the hospital had every back issues of Mothering so I read to Levi out loud all the back issues while we waited for him to get better and that is how I found Mothering and then eventually this community. Boy you guys did not think you would get a novel huh?


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
he grew up in a boys' home from age 7-14







in some ways, he's the most compassionate gentle soul i've ever met, but in others, he just doesn't have enough faith in human nature to feel like gentle/AP methods "work". he feels like i think too much and "feel" too little--he refuses to read research i show him, b/c he thinks i just believe whatever makes the most compelling case and don't use my intuition/emotion at all. Or if i do, that they aren't to be trusted b/c of the manipulative/crazy way *I* was raised. bla bla bla...anyway...you did ask










My husband was also raised in a children's home for 4 years. Well first his uncle was a foster parent but his family abused the boys so they were moved to a Children's home. John believes that any study can be manipulated so it does not good to show him any research so I just use my favorite phrase on him, "Hows that working for ya" which by the way I have been saying to John for almost 18 years well before Dr. Phil made is famous.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theretohere* 
I've just started Zoloft for PPD.
Is anyone else having trouble with PPD?







:

HUGS I hope it works for you.


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Glad to hear Maggie is feeling better! whooohoooooo!







:

Sending the Mamas struggling w/ PPD lots of love- thanks for sharing with us and taking care of your dear selves! PPD is serious stuff. The few days of hormonal hell I had before my first pp af gave me a glimpse into how it must feel to suffer PPD. It was really awful! I felt like a black storm cloud. Anyhoo... just want ya'll to know I am sending love and support.

And Kystal I just love your posts!


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

I didn't read all of the posts...how is everyone's hair these days??

Mine has kind of slowed down falling out, but now I have all these little new growths all over the place. Like all around my forehead I am growing a set of bangs!!! Well at least it's growing back







!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magali* 
I didn't read all of the posts...how is everyone's hair these days??

Mine has kind of slowed down falling out, but now I have all these little new growths all over the place. Like all around my forehead I am growing a set of bangs!!! Well at least it's growing back







!

I thought I was exempt from the hairloss ya'll were talking about until about 3 weeks ago.. now its all over the place!


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

I found out about MDC through my DH's coworker, and googling "natural parenting forum"

DH is supportive of most of my ideas/beliefs about parenting. He knows I do my research.

My hair is finally starting to slow down...

Here's a pic of 2 May DDC cousins --Sebastian and Kade


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

yea, my hair started to fall out a bit too--not TONS like when I was pg, but more than it has been









Okay, so Claire has been sitting up unassisted for nearly a month now..she can't be the only one right? She rolls both ways, eats her toes, crawls backwards, gets on all fours and rocks, and can stay sitting for like 30 min at a time if I put her down that way.









I am already mourning the loss of her babyhood, LOL! She'll be 5 months soon, and OMG, that's nearly half of her first year down!







There are so many things I've already missed out on







like I wanted a hammock for her, I still don't have a wrap and I know those are most useful when the babe's tiny, etc tec....

okay dh is stealing hte comp form me--i'll write more later


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Clay will be 5 months tomorrow and I can't believe how bug he is getting (age wise, he is huge sizewise also and already outweighs his 2.5 year old cousin!).

He can also sit unassisted (but falls sometimes) and can roll well and tries to move but being a 22ish pound baby makes moving a bit hard









He was digging on pumpkins and squashes today (not eating them, just checking them out and feeling them).


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks for the hugs everyone.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
Clay will be 5 months tomorrow and I can't believe how bug he is getting (age wise, he is huge sizewise also and already outweighs his 2.5 year old cousin!).

He can also sit unassisted (but falls sometimes) and can roll well and tries to move but being a 22ish pound baby makes moving a bit hard









He was digging on pumpkins and squashes today (not eating them, just checking them out and feeling them).

Tomorrow is Sam's 5mo anniversary too







: also my oldest younger brother's birthday (I just remembered).

He can sit for a bit if I put him up just right - I hadn't really tried until this week, so he doesn't have much practice. He CAN roll really well in both directions, but lately won't - he just rolls to his tummy, gets peeved, and fusses. He's been a crabbypants for the last couple of days - I think part teeth and part being sick. He's a drool monkey too. He still does really well at spinning circles on the floor and does some backwards scooting. He's not super big at 15-1/4 pounds (up 1-1/2 pounds since his 4mo WBV), but is pretty long and pushing out of his 3-6 and getting close in some of his 6-9 at 27 inches. Also, he pretty much has given up the binky - doesn't like it anymore most of the time.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 

Okay, so Claire has been sitting up unassisted for nearly a month now..she can't be the only one right? She rolls both ways, eats her toes, crawls backwards, gets on all fours and rocks, and can stay sitting for like 30 min at a time if I put her down that way.









Sebastian has been sitting up too. Also rolls both ways, eats his toes but no crawling or rocking. He has scooting a little across the floor.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Anyone else have a kid in clothing sizes like 18 months and 24 months (on top)?







Do I have the biggest May baby?


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

FINALLY I have time to post. I'm going to be a bit random in an effort to be quick and cover everything I wanted to comment on.

Welcome to all the new May Mamas.

PPD. I've struggled a bit with PPD off and on this time around. It's nothing like it was after I had my son, thankfully. I just try to eat healthy and know when I need a break.

Panic attacks. It's weird, but about the only time I ever have one is after dh and I make love. And even then it's only when I've been ultra stressed beforehand. I guess it sorta feels like all of the emotions I was trying to keep at bay come out at once. Jason is really understanding about it though.

Livy can sit and roll over now, but she only rolls over when she wants to get to her milkies and she only sits when her tummy isn't too full. Needless to say she does more rolling than sitting. The longer her hair gets, the taller her hair gets. Hubby and I were discussing how much she reminds us of Marge Simpson in that way.

We survived yet another road trip. Twelve hours one way this time. People need to stop dying and getting married or we're going to go broke from all of the travel expenses. It was nice to see where my hubby grew up though.

Nursing necklaces. I either need to get one or clip Alivia's fingernails. I'm starting to look like I nursed an angry kitten.

Swap. I'm looking forward to the swap. I hope I'm not too late.

I found MDC while researching home birth. When I was seventeen I decided that becoming a midwife would suit me well because I liked biology and had small hands.







So I attended a home birth with a traditional midwife and never followed through with the idea (I had lots of growing up to do). Three years later I was about to give birth to my own child and decided to have a home birth. That's when I found MDC and realized how much I had left to learn.

My husband is the AP person in our family. His mother raised him and his siblings without a single spanking ever. I was raised in a "spare the rod spoil the child" environment but I don't consider myself to be abused. _Not at all._ Still, it's been challenging for me to learn positive ways to discipline. That's a big part of why I'm still here. Despite being very AP my husband is not really very "crunchy". I'm converting him though. He calls all of you my hippie friends and I'm a closet hippie.














:

Teething. Does anyone else's baby get really cranky from teething pain? Alivia yells and blows raspberries and gnaws on everything including my nipples if I'm not careful. It's gotta be teething pain, right?

Speaking of cranky, I better get her back to bed.


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

A is about 16-17 pounds, quite the mover..... makes it across the floor of a room in a few minutes. Sits unassisted, rolls around, soldier crawls, sort of inches backwards, and has a tendency to thrust herself from people holding her like a skier catching air off a mountain. She laughs a lot, smiles at everyone, and spent an entire 20 minute car ride today having a fascinating conversation with herself!









"I'm starting to look like I nursed an angry kitten."
that's the perfect description of the look I've been sporting from A's nursing frenzies!







:


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

DS is over 5.5 months, can't roll from tummy to back and isn't near sitting unassisted. He doesn't even push up with his arms while on his tummy. He gets frustrated, esp because he can only roll the one way. Is there something I should be doing or should I totally let him laze his way around (or laze his way nowhere, as the case may be)?


----------



## firemommaof1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyTeesa* 
DS is over 5.5 months, can't roll from tummy to back and isn't near sitting unassisted. He doesn't even push up with his arms while on his tummy. He gets frustrated, esp because he can only roll the one way. Is there something I should be doing or should I totally let him laze his way around (or laze his way nowhere, as the case may be)?









Ashlyn is the same way







I thought she was the only one not rolling or sitting up. She is so close to rolling from back to tummy but just doesn't. My kids seem to take there time with things







: Ds was always on the slow side of 'normal range' and Ashlyn seems to be the same. Fine by me the less shes mobile the better right now.

I would consider myself a semi-crunchy mama... I would like to be more but its a learning process. Dh is usually on board with me but will put his foot down for some things. I was super surprised that he agreed we should wait to vax Ash... usually hes all for what the doc thinks is best (even tho we love our ped and hes never pushy). He did want ds circ'd and I admit that he is







: Don't really want to do that again so I'm hoping for another girl next time. I'm a babywearing/extended breastfeeding/co-sleeping/gentle parenting with some timeouts mama... and maybe a closet hippie at heart







: so there it is









Dh is gone for another 7 days after only being home 2 nights in a row







:














: Feeling so lonely and about to go crazy from not getting a break from the kids. I miss him... ds misses him and has been crying for him to come home. Feeling like his school is never going to end!!! I know pitty party for me but this is the most strain our marriage has ever had and it is soooo hard to be alone all the time. I miss my partner and my friend. it just sucks









Here are some pictures

Dh and Ds they had to get the same shoes... yep just like daddy








http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m...lenewshoes.jpg

Ashlyn in the morning
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m...h45Months2.jpg

Ash in my lap right now 5 Months
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m...lyn5Months.jpg


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firemommaof1* 

Dh is gone for another 7 days after only being home 2 nights in a row







:














: Feeling so lonely and about to go crazy from not getting a break from the kids. I miss him... ds misses him and has been crying for him to come home. Feeling like his school is never going to end!!! I know pitty party for me but this is the most strain our marriage has ever had and it is soooo hard to be alone all the time. I miss my partner and my friend. it just sucks









Sorry Mama







.. I am right there with you.. you are in Nevada aren't ya? Utah isn't that far away


----------



## firemommaof1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Sorry Mama







.. I am right there with you.. you are in Nevada aren't ya? Utah isn't that far away









Don't tempt me... I'll leave right now for real human contact








How are you holding up?


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Megan, I think Clay is bigger than Henry but Henry's close. He was 21.2 pounds last week and the 12 month shirts I bought not long ago, the sleeves are looking a bit short so i bought some 18 month ones yesterday. I put a 9 month shirt on him yesterday and the sleeves were RIDICULOUSLY short so I guess he's got some long arms. My husband is 6'5" and Henry seems to be taking after him with the length!

All of sudden, Henry is sitting a lot. I guess he's pretty satisfied with how well he can get around, now he's OK with staying in one place. The other morning he even got into sitting position by himself, from being on his stomach! I didn't see it, but my husband told me about it. Who knows when he'll do it again though.

I try to clip nails every Friday. Sometimes I only get one hand done on Friday and the other on Saturday or Sunday, but it helps to try to do it every week instead of just looking and doing it when they need it because then they tend to get really long before I get around to it.

We've had long days of driving and getting together with family (a wedding). Both my kids have been so awesome. Delia was a flower girl today, and she turned four!! I can't believe I have a four year old, but it's SO much fun.


----------



## lisasaurus (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theretohere* 
I've just started Zoloft for PPD.
Is anyone else having trouble with PPD?








:

I think this is my first post, but i've been reading for a while now. I just wanted to say hello and let you know that you are not alone.

I have been suffering with PPD since my son was born (05/21). I'm been on zoloft since july, and it has definitely helped me so much. I hope that it helps you too.

today is a rough one. my husband is gone at night for the first time ever and I'm realizing that i have no idea how to get my son to sleep. during the day i nurse him down in our bed, but am feeling less comfortable with that now that he is rolling over so well. at night my husband gets him to sleep and starts him off in his crib, but lately he has been ending up in our bed for most of the night (after waking ever 45 minutes or so).

this is extra tough cause he was sleeping through the night from about 8 weeks until a week or so ago. i got really used to catching up on sleep! now that the sleepless nights are returning, i feel my progress on the PPD front diminishing some as well.

this.is.so.much.harder.than.i.ever.expected.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firemommaof1* 
Don't tempt me... I'll leave right now for real human contact








How are you holding up?









I am alright.. as good as can be expected..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisasaurus* 
I think this is my first post, but i've been reading for a while now. I just wanted to say hello and let you know that you are not alone.

I have been suffering with PPD since my son was born (05/21). I'm been on zoloft since july, and it has definitely helped me so much. I hope that it helps you too.

today is a rough one. my husband is gone at night for the first time ever and I'm realizing that i have no idea how to get my son to sleep. during the day i nurse him down in our bed, but am feeling less comfortable with that now that he is rolling over so well. at night my husband gets him to sleep and starts him off in his crib, but lately he has been ending up in our bed for most of the night (after waking ever 45 minutes or so).

this is extra tough cause he was sleeping through the night from about 8 weeks until a week or so ago. i got really used to catching up on sleep! now that the sleepless nights are returning, i feel my progress on the PPD front diminishing some as well.

this.is.so.much.harder.than.i.ever.expected.

Welcome.. my dh is gone for the next month and I think it helps that I have ds to cuddle with at night.. it's hard, but you can do it mama! If you ever need to talk these women are great!


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

s to all the PPD sufferers....I get depressive sometimes, but it's not so much PPD as just general "life-is-super-stressful-right-now" down-feelings...









getting babes to sleep--it's funny that you posted that your dh gets the baby to sleep at night Lisasaurus....

(







by the way!)
...b/c my husband has never been able to put Claire to sleep past the first few days she was here, and he's super-pouty about it! He's also upset that she says MA-MA-MA now when she's mad, and it seems like the past few days she's gotten even more cranky if he's tried to pick her up when she was fussing







: He is really hurt by this, and I'm not sure how to explain it to him. In my experience, esp. breastfed babies are big on mama at first, then branch out and decide that daddy is supercool later. But dh doesn't believe research or human development averages, he just "knows" that Claire doesn't like him!







: Sigh.









ANYway, the best way I can get Claire to sleep is either in the sling, nursing at the computer with the lights off, or in bed with the big ol' blanket over us and the lights off. If there's light, she wants to nurse for a minute and then play. Or she trys to play until she realizes she's tired and not sleeping, and gets cranky









Holy wow, 24m size clothing??!







Claire is nowhere near that, lol. She's in 6-9m or slightly bigger for the length, but she's only around 15lbs last time i checked. She's long and lanky, and apparently I was the same as a babe. My mom said I was 6lbs something, but 22 inches at birth









Alright, off to help the littles finish their schoolwork!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
Here's a pic of 2 May DDC cousins --Sebastian and Kade

THose babies are 2 of the cutest May DDC babies







I think I may be biased


----------



## VOBetz (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
Anyone else have a kid in clothing sizes like 18 months and 24 months (on top)?







Do I have the biggest May baby?

Um wow.







: My big girl is wearing 9/12 month clothing, but seriously? 24 months?

So - my 2.5 year old just grew out of his 18/24 month clothing. I would love love love to send it to someone would could use it personally. (Rather than donating to goodwill or something). PM me if you are interested.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firemommaof1* 
Dh is gone for another 7 days after only being home 2 nights in a row







:














: Feeling so lonely and about to go crazy from not getting a break from the kids. I miss him... ds misses him and has been crying for him to come home. Feeling like his school is never going to end!!! I know pitty party for me but this is the most strain our marriage has ever had and it is soooo hard to be alone all the time. I miss my partner and my friend. it just sucks

















I'm so sorry! Is his schedule messed up for some reason? Doesn't seem normal to be gone/on shift for 7 days strait. Its temporary I hope.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisasaurus* 
this.is.so.much.harder.than.i.ever.expected.

Big







! Oh momma - I think all of us have been in that same spot. It *is* harder than we thought it would be. You are an amazing mother! And please know that you can come here for support on anything!

I started working an hour or two a day from home a couple weeks ago. Its going pretty well. I'm working for a family friend, so its sorta casual. But I'm making a little bit of money, which just helps me feel less guilt for all the fabric that I buy. LOL.

So, DH and I bought a "new-to-us" car yesterday - a Nissan Pathfinder. I'm very excited about it! We had to drive 100 miles to go get it in Las Vegas, but it was worth it. Yay!

I took Emma to her well baby check up about a week ago - she was 26 inches long and 16.9 pounds! 90% for height and weight! She is doing so well. She sits very well assisted, but still needs a little help to keep from falling to the side. She scoots like a pro though! Everywhere she wants to go, she does.

She's also become quite fond of her thumb! Its the cutest thing! And it makes putting her down to sleep a lot easier. If she wakes up after nursing when I go to put her down then she just finds her thumb and falls back asleep. <<<Side note: talk to me in 2 years when she's still sucking her thumb and I might be singing a different tune. lol>>>

I think she's quickly becoming ready for solids too - but I was thinking about trying it "MDC style". You know - chunks not purees.... But I'm not sure about how that really works. I'm holding off for now - she's not technically 5 months yet (born May 26th). So I don't know.


----------



## firemommaof1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VOBetz* 








I'm so sorry! Is his schedule messed up for some reason? Doesn't seem normal to be gone/on shift for 7 days strait. Its temporary I hope.


Thanks for the hug. No its not a 'normal' shift. He does three 24 hour shifts for paramedic internship in another city. Then hes on his normal shift at the fire station for a 48 hour shift and he took some very much needed over time on top of that







:







:







:


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
Anyone else have a kid in clothing sizes like 18 months and 24 months (on top)?







Do I have the biggest May baby?


Maggie is in size 12 months but has a couple of 18 months thing. The length is huge but fits her comfortable around the middle. We just laugh at our little chunk because if you all remember she did not gain back her birth weight for a couple of months and was 3% for weight. HA we are probably now 100%.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

yowsa! i'm having a hard time keeping up here! i made a couple nursing necklaces over the weekend.

http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...e/100_1800.jpg
http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...e/100_1799.jpg

and here's dh mowing the lawn with sleeping baby on his back. so sweet.

http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...e/100_1796.jpg

my thoughts & prayers are with those suffering with PPD. i have a history of mild depression (my main issue is panic attacks that i thankfully have under control) so i have a little bit of an idea how hard life can be when you don't want to get out of bed in the morning. warm hugs!

remember when i confessed my obsession with diaperswappers? well...my new obsession is thebabywearer. i've actually re-sold much of my diaper stash to start a sling stash.







i'm not super crazy like some of those women on TBW with $1000+ worth of carriers but i'm hoping to try & trade for a while until i find the perfect one-of-each. i have one wrap (inka storch)with one on the way (mom & me creations blue/green tie dye), a ring sling & 2 mei tai's. i found my "lost" MT, by the way, but traded it for another. now i'm on the market for an SSC (soft stuctured carrier). the one dh is wearing in the above photo was borrowed from a friend & he liked it so much i'm on the lookout for a used one. (i have to mention that my husband is a peace lovin' activist & i think it's pretty funny the SSC is camo. i don't mean to offend anyone here....just a comment).

i think i've mentioned the local AP group i recently joined but i just want to reiterate how much i love it! beside the bi-monthly playgroups & monthly babywearing group we have montly family meetings to discuss issues with AP parenting & gentle discipline. i've become the official host of these meetings & we had one yesterday morning, here at our house. i love the fact that so many dads are involved & we are able to discuss our frustrations without having people say, "just let him CIO" or "put him in the crib" or "you're going to spoil him holding him all the time." thankfully i met very AP/NFL friends in my bradley class with dd1 but this group is an added bonus to my support network.

ezra is fighting sleep. i thought he might crash while nak'ing but nope. gotta go~


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

Koru--I wanted to mow the lawn while babywearing all summer long, but I was afraid my neighbors might freak and call cps thinking Livy could fall out and get run over. I ended up hiring someone to mow. Next summer, I'll just go for it and if anyone says anything, I'll just say, "koru's hubby did it first!" Sound good?


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
Koru--I wanted to mow the lawn while babywearing all summer long, but I was afraid my neighbors might freak and call cps thinking Livy could fall out and get run over. I ended up hiring someone to mow. Next summer, I'll just go for it and if anyone says anything, I'll just say, "koru's hubby did it first!" Sound good?



















dh has been the "babywearing lawn-mower" since dd1 was born! it's the fool proof way of getting a baby/child to sleep. (he still puts our almost 3 yr old in the framed kelty backpack to mow). i have a handful of photos of kermit mowing with a snoozing child on his back. it's his babywearing M.O. you definitely should do it!


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisasaurus* 
this is extra tough cause he was sleeping through the night from about 8 weeks until a week or so ago. i got really used to catching up on sleep! now that the sleepless nights are returning, i feel my progress on the PPD front diminishing some as well.

this.is.so.much.harder.than.i.ever.expected.









and welcome... i haven't had much time to post lately (actually I just got internet back a couple days ago after moving) but I just wanted to jump in and say i had a through-the-night sleeper and thought I wasn't going to adjust when she starting waking 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 times a night again... but after a couple months of it I actually have. i have to say, honestly, co-sleeping helps bigtime because i just latch and drift off again... you'll get through it! but YES it is hard. very, very hard.

rolling she's been doing for a while, raven's been sitting pretty well on her own since beginning of last week... which means now when she's sitting on my lap and i'm typing she's even 0more 2capab2le of mashing on th0e keyboard than she used to be (see?) lol ,,,but I think she must be one of the most petite babies in our DDC, only 13 lbs last week... but it's all in her thighs









i missed the thread about a swap i'm going to have to go back and search for it...

is thebabywearer a swap site? i'm really considering trying to swap my babyhawk for an ergo or at least sell the 'hawk and buy an ergo. i'm just not digging the mei tai as much as i thought, honestly. we have a car now







: and it's just so much easier to pop her in the sling when we get out than to try to tie anything.. but the sling is getting hard on my back (i have scoliosis) even though she's so tiny still... DP likes the babyhawk, so if we weren't so freakin' broke from moving and stuff (and my ikea binge







) right now i'd just splurge and buy an ergo, too. anyways DP takes the car to work so I am carrying her all day long, either way, and the sling is getting old fast.








to the mamas dealing with PPD and anxiety.

umm raven just ate my homewrk (it's on my desk) so i better get going. ETA: umm ok she just drooled on in phew. i don't want her first solid to be paper.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

amy, thebabywearer is an online forum, just like this one, except it focuses on babywearing info & FSOT. www.thebabywearer.com. beware! there is so much out there it's almost overwhelming but i'm finally starting to understand the lingo & abbreviations. you really should check it out before purchasing an ergo. there's some political stuff going on with ergo that is discouraging some to buy their product. (trying to monopolize the market). plus, i've heard that ergo has a lower back than most SSCs & it can be more difficult to carry babes as they get longer/taller. check out the "choosing a mei tai or soft structured carrier" at TBW.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
i missed the thread about a swap i'm going to have to go back and search for it...

is thebabywearer a swap site? i'm really considering trying to swap my babyhawk for an ergo or at least sell the 'hawk and buy an ergo. i'm just not digging the mei tai as much as i thought, honestly. we have a car now







: and it's just so much easier to pop her in the sling when we get out than to try to tie anything.. but the sling is getting hard on my back (i have scoliosis) even though she's so tiny still... DP likes the babyhawk, so if we weren't so freakin' broke from moving and stuff (and my ikea binge







) right now i'd just splurge and buy an ergo, too. anyways DP takes the car to work so I am carrying her all day long, either way, and the sling is getting old fast.


http://www.mothering.com/discussions...7&goto=newpost

We had a really hard time finding a sling/pouch whatever to carry Maggie in. I ended up for a couple of months just holding her 24/7. She has severe acid reflux and most of the slings were too tight on her tummy and if it was not tight on her tummy then I felt like she was going to fall out. Then I would find one that she would tolerate and it would kill my shoulders and neck. Finally I tried and Ergo and love it. She is in the Ergo all the time and its easy to use.

I would be interested in reading the political stuff going on with Ergo. Everyone keeps on mentioning it but no one has linked it to any articles or anything.


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

This is adorable...

http://www.cluttered.com/anne/breastfeedingstatue.jpg


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laneysprout* 
This is adorable...

http://www.cluttered.com/anne/breastfeedingstatue.jpg

love.it! i'm forwarding this one around...


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laneysprout* 
This is adorable...

http://www.cluttered.com/anne/breastfeedingstatue.jpg

That is so cute.


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

sending you hugs lisasaurus~ Glad you found us and I LOVE your username btw!







:

Hope the move in all has gone well Amy~ just the thought of an Ikea binge warms my heart...









Any other Mamas wanna join the Swap?? Hurry up and join today over in the MDC Swaps area!

Sweet Heidi posted a link above too.









I am still debating if I should open a facebook acct... I wanna check on our page and contribute, but I am already neglecting my myspace page which is probably currently inundated with delete-ables this very moment....


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
I am still debating if I should open a facebook acct... I wanna check on our page and contribute, but I am already neglecting my myspace page which is probably currently inundated with delete-ables this very moment....


I found it much easier then myspace. Not that myspace is hard. I spent about 15 minutes uploading the pictures and registering.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Yes, I thought facebook was very simple also.

Names are being drawn for the MayDDC Swap tonight, so please do join us if you are wanting to!


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
Yes, I thought facebook was very simple also.

Names are being drawn for the MayDDC Swap tonight, so please do join us if you are wanting to!

I like Facebook because not only is it easy, but I can play games/do fun stuff with family even though we're states away from each other. I'm playing Scrabulous with my SIL in Utah, BIL in Oklahoma, and hubby (here, thank goodness), plus assorted other games. Also, I threw virtual flaming poo at my husband. How can you beat that?







Plus the pictures and all the usual stay in touch kind of stuff.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laneysprout* 
This is adorable...

http://www.cluttered.com/anne/breastfeedingstatue.jpg









I love it!

We got back from my dad's last night. Why did we have to pick opening weekend of the deer hunt?? I've never seen so many deer carcasses in my life uke We pulled into a gas station and I commented on yet another one and DD said "I wanna pet the deer!" How do you explain that people make a game out of killing animals? Anyway, rant over.







:

They took some great pics of the kids. Here is a sweet one of K in the sling (the nursing necklace I made is in that pic too) and one of him in his halloween costume


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

loving all the pics!! here's one of Claire last week







hanging out at the dance studio w/my best IRL friend. She _made_ those tree-blocks in the pic--how cool is that??!









had to turn on the heater today. a front blew in last nite and i think it's finally not gonna be 80 degrees out anymore







i think the kids and I are gonna bake a "gold nugget squash", just to see how it turns out







I doubt they'll actually want to eat any! I bought an avocado for Claire to try too...we'll see how that goes I guess.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

I love the picture of the nursing statue, too funny!



meesa143 said:


> How do you explain that people make a game out of killing animals?
> They took some great pics of the kids. Here is a sweet one of K in the sling
> 
> Umm, no offense, but I deer-hunt so we don't have to buy hormone/antibiotic-loaded beef (free-range deer?). We're not vegetarian, obviously. It's something
> ...


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

IMO using the meat is worlds away from killing something *just* for fun









i made a facebook btw, friended the group... i'm not sure i like it there yet...


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
I found it much easier then myspace. Not that myspace is hard. I spent about 15 minutes uploading the pictures and registering.

i never jumped on the myspace "bandwagon" sts, by the time i'd heard of it, it was old news. i'm a bit of a Type A personality, and the thing I like about Facebook is that all the pages are for the most part, similar, and easy to navigate. while on the one hand i'm all for being yourself and free speech and freedom of expression and what not, and i can appreciate the customizability of myspace, some people just make their pages impossible to navigate. in spite of being a rabid facebook user, i can't help but say that you should check out this link (i hope it doesn't break UA to post it here?) about who pays for "the book"...pretty interesting... http://www.albumoftheday.com/facebook/

i had no idea about controversy surrounding ergos.. but i have to say i just got back from giving my babyhawk another try, and it's great i don't know what i was complaining about. i think i might have just found it awkward before when she was so small and couldn't really hold herself up in it.

love, love, love the "nursing statue" pic!


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Okay biting my nails...I am suppose to be working but dh took Maggie out too run errands. Heck I still freak out when my older kids go somewhere.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

My boys are both asleep if you can believe it! August is sick (vomitting) and exhausted. He passed on on the couch. Clay would not nap this afternoon and fussed from 6-7 until finally passing out. Now they will both be up all night I guess


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

ya'll talked me into it!

I'm joining facebook.....

but just for ya'll not for the greater Athens ga area!


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm searching for us under MDC and May 2007 but to no avail....


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

I didn't mean to offend anyone, I just don't personally believe in eating meat at all. Just my preference.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
I'm searching for us under MDC and May 2007 but to no avail....










http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=5636489435


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks for the help mama!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 







I love it!

We got back from my dad's last night. Why did we have to pick opening weekend of the deer hunt?? I've never seen so many deer carcasses in my life uke We pulled into a gas station and I commented on yet another one and DD said "I wanna pet the deer!" How do you explain that people make a game out of killing animals? Anyway, rant over.







:

They took some great pics of the kids. Here is a sweet one of K in the sling (the nursing necklace I made is in that pic too) and one of him in his halloween costume

I love that pic of Kade in the sling!

about the hunting- I understand people hunting for food, and I am not opposed to that. But SOME people kill animals for the fun of it and do make a game of it







I don't know how I will go about explaining that with my ds.. I think that's a question for the veg*n forum though.

----

ETA: I wanted to share this link of us SLC gals at the applebees nurse-in on mothering! http://www.mothering.com/sections/ac...-pictures.html


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
But SOME people kill animals for the fun of it and do make a game of it







I don't know how I will go about explaining that with my ds.. I think that's a question for the veg*n forum though.

I'm starting to have to think about these things with my DD (2.5)... it's hard. I want her to be aware of what happens with animals in this world, but I don't want to hurt my family, all of whom eat meat.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

We face this issue for sure. My dh and I and ds don't eat any meat. My SIL is a chicken/pork farmer (organic, sustainable, the most ethical farmer I know). Ds is okay with this - he seems to be able to understand that they are domesticated animals and she is very nice to them and he deals. My dh's family, though, are deer hunters. They eat the meat (well, much of it at least) and so I am fine with this.

BUT, they decided this year to have two of their recent kills stuffed and mounted on the walls. DS completely freaked out and was all about how they were stupid and mean and he was sobbing. He LOVES animals (like he says all his best friends are animals, he has 2 donkeys at my moms farm and when our friend's house died her creid for days and wanted to have a ceremony and such). He loves these 'cousins' (they are really something like second cousins) and it was so, so hard for him to come to terms with loving people but not liking what they do. It's a valuable life lesson in tolerance, though.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
about the hunting- I understand people hunting for food, and I am not opposed to that. But SOME people kill animals for the fun of it and do make a game of it







I don't know how I will go about explaining that with my ds.. I think that's a question for the veg*n forum though.

A friend of mine and I were recently discussing even the differences in people who hunt for food. Some respect the animals, some do not. My dad was one who respected the animals. He was equally (if not more) angered by sport hunting than a lot of MDC moms. Then there's various family memebers on DH's side who DON'T respect the animals. Sure, they eat them as I think they should, but they do various things that make it worse for the animals







.
I guess it's a little like the differences in farming methods. You can do it and respect the animals or you can do it and disrespect the animals and it's impossible to lump them together, IMO.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

You all are so neat.







I was a little worried I'd get flamed for saying I hunt.








: I mean, that's not a normal MDC thing, right?

I wasn't crunchy at all til I got on here. At least I didn't have any real reasons to be.

And to answer my own question about how I found MDC, I picked it[duh, the magazine] up at the library and liked it. I had read about slings online. I found out about EC through Mothering and had Sears books given by a cousin before that, just hadn't read them and fallen in love w/AP. I've been for GD since I was a kid and hated spankings. I wrote an essay titled something like "Why I Won't Spank" or "When I Am a Mother". I hope it still might be in my boxes of childhood stuff. I know I had it, and it wasn't with school stuff. I really want to read it again now I'm a mama! My mom was mad at me when I wrote it, and still doesn't get even the idea of GD. *sigh* Someday when my kids are grown and "perfect", she'll understand.














: I'm totally being sarcastic.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

My ds has been vomiting for 3 days (the 5 year old). LO is cranky and bored because we can't leave the house and big brother won't play with him. My cat just puked on the kitchen run. Dh unplugged the crock pot for no reason and so my beans are uncooked. And he forgot the library movies when he left so we will get a fine. URG. Today is not my day!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
You all are so neat.







I was a little worried I'd get flamed for saying I hunt.







: I mean, that's not a normal MDC thing, right?

As a vegetarian, I personally would rather someone hunt thier own food, than buy it from the store in a nice little plastic container. A lot of people don't even realize they are eating an animal because they are so far removed from the origin of it (because they don't kill, skin, and package it themselves). I don't have the heart to kill something, so I don't think I should eat it. That's just me.. I would imagine a lot of MDC mamas hunt as well. I'd just be careful where you find them

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
My ds has been vomiting for 3 days (the 5 year old). LO is cranky and bored because we can't leave the house and big brother won't play with him. My cat just puked on the kitchen run. Dh unplugged the crock pot for no reason and so my beans are uncooked. And he forgot the library movies when he left so we will get a fine. URG. Today is not my day!











I had an off morning too. DS fell off the bed this morning







: He is just fine, but now I am freaking out because he is so mobile now!


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
My mom was mad at me when I wrote it, and still doesn't get even the idea of GD. *sigh* Someday when my kids are grown and "perfect", she'll understand.














: I'm totally being sarcastic.

When I was in the 5th grade I wrote a letter to the editor about spanking and how it preyed older and stronger on littler and weaker and it was all about controlling another person. My father was mortified that I wrote such a letter.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
My ds has been vomiting for 3 days (the 5 year old). LO is cranky and bored because we can't leave the house and big brother won't play with him. My cat just puked on the kitchen run. Dh unplugged the crock pot for no reason and so my beans are uncooked. And he forgot the library movies when he left so we will get a fine. URG. Today is not my day!

HUGS HUGS HUGS.
My 9 year old is pretty sick right now. I had to take him to the doctor first thing. I cannot believe I admitting this out loud. I got to the dr. went to put something in my pocket and realized I put my pants on back wards. Um I can say I have never ever done that before. It is quite warm and I am in just a t-shirt no jacket. I had to go to post office, bank, drug store, grocery store after dr office get home sit down and realize my shirt is on inside out. Oh ya, what a day I out in public with my pants on back wards and my shirt inside out.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 









I had an off morning too. DS fell off the bed this morning







: He is just fine, but now I am freaking out because he is so mobile now!

Glad he is okay.

We put our bed on the floor this weekend so no one gets hurt. My younger boys practiced falling off the mattress to make sure if Maggie did fall she would be okay.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
My ds has been vomiting for 3 days (the 5 year old). LO is cranky and bored because we can't leave the house and big brother won't play with him. My cat just puked on the kitchen run. Dh unplugged the crock pot for no reason and so my beans are uncooked. And he forgot the library movies when he left so we will get a fine. URG. Today is not my day!









I hate those days

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
As a vegetarian, I personally would rather someone hunt thier own food, than buy it from the store in a nice little plastic container. A lot of people don't even realize they are eating an animal because they are so far removed from the origin of it (because they don't kill, skin, and package it themselves). I don't have the heart to kill something, so I don't think I should eat it.

I had an off morning too. DS fell off the bed this morning







: He is just fine, but now I am freaking out because he is so mobile now!

Nicely put...I'm sorry about sebastian, hope he's ok...I'm sure he is though I forgot to buckle Saige in her high chair once and she leaned over and fell out







I felt awful.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
When I was in the 5th grade I wrote a letter to the editor about spanking and how it preyed older and stronger on littler and weaker and it was all about controlling another person. My father was mortified that I wrote such a letter.











Is anyone else's LO going through another growth spurt or just mine? Kade ate 7 ounces for my SIL today. Usually it's 4-5







: He's been eating more often so I kind of expected it.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
HUGS HUGS HUGS.
My 9 year old is pretty sick right now. I had to take him to the doctor first thing. I cannot believe I admitting this out loud. I got to the dr. went to put something in my pocket and realized I put my pants on back wards. Um I can say I have never ever done that before. It is quite warm and I am in just a t-shirt no jacket. I had to go to post office, bank, drug store, grocery store after dr office get home sit down and realize my shirt is on inside out. Oh ya, what a day I out in public with my pants on back wards and my shirt inside out.

Hope he is OK









I've put my pants on backwards before too, but I didn't leave the house before I realized it







I've also put underwear on inside out plenty of times!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
Glad he is okay.

We put our bed on the floor this weekend so no one gets hurt. My younger boys practiced falling off the mattress to make sure if Maggie did fall she would be okay.

I asked DH to take our boxsprings out and put our mattress on the floor, but then he left town suddenly. So I am going to have to ask some friends to help me do that ASAP. Tonight I will put a bunch of cushions on the sides of the bed, just in case.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
:
Is anyone else's LO going through another growth spurt or just mine? Kade ate 7 ounces for my SIL today. Usually it's 4-5








: He's been eating more often so I kind of expected it.

I think maybe we did this last week. Had to make up for all Maggie was puking up. I wonder if we will ever slow down.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Hope he is OK









I've put my pants on back wards before too, but I didn't leave the house before I realized it







I've also put underwear on inside out plenty of times!

I asked DH to take our box springs out and put our mattress on the floor, but then he left town suddenly. So I am going to have to ask some friends to help me do that ASAP. Tonight I will put a bunch of cushions on the sides of the bed, just in case.

He has a sinus infection for sure maybe pneumonia. He is on breathing treatments, antibiotics and steroids. He was blue around the lips this morning from not getting enough air. I love our pediatrician. We have been with her almost 11 years. If he does not feel better by Thursday we will take him back for x-rays and blood work. Levi has not been on antibiotics or had to have a breathing treatment since 2003.

We left our bed on the box spring so its a little higher but I do not think I could make it totally on the floor. I am too old.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

We are sleeping on a mattress on the floor also. My ds seems to be perking up a bit. Hopefully he will be feling better tomorrow. Heidi, that sounds scarey







Hope he gets better really soon!

My beans are almost ready for hummus making now. The baby took a good nap. Thinsg are looking up around here


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 









dh has been the "babywearing lawn-mower" since dd1 was born! it's the fool proof way of getting a baby/child to sleep. (he still puts our almost 3 yr old in the framed kelty backpack to mow). i have a handful of photos of kermit mowing with a snoozing child on his back. it's his babywearing M.O. you definitely should do it!

I hope you are doing something to protect their ears... the noise from the lawnmower is hard on thier hearing.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
We are sleeping on a mattress on the floor also. My ds seems to be perking up a bit. Hopefully he will be feeling better tomorrow. Heidi, that sounds scary







Hope he gets better really soon!

My beans are almost ready for hummus making now. The baby took a good nap. Things are looking up around here









Thanks Meagan.

How do you make your hummus?
DH and I were friends with a woman in college. I will side track myself a minute because she was interesting. She grew up in a Mormon family in Idaho. Married a man from the middle east. He took her back there to live an where she was abused. They moved to Germany and the German's helped her escape with her two small children back to the USA. The thing was she forgot English. She was married less then 6 years. So she spoke with a heavy middle eastern accent even though she was raised here with parents who were from here. She converted to Muslim and believed in it 100%. The mosque she went to the men would terrorize her (that was my opinion). They thought no woman belonged in school and would say horrible horrible things about her characters, so anyway my DH and I were chaperons for her a lot. Anyway she made the best middle eastern food on the planet. I have never been able to duplicate her Hummus. It was so light and fluffy. After graduation her mosque married her away to a man in PA who had 20 children and just had lost his wife. She had negotiated what she believed was a lock tight contract for marriage. Her and her children got their own suite in his house with a tv (tv was very important and she had to fight hard for it) and he nor his children could ever lay a hand on her or her children. Anyway, we never heard from her again.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
I hope you are doing something to protect their ears... the noise from the lawnmower is hard on thier hearing.

PUSH LAWN MOWER.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
I asked DH to take our boxsprings out and put our mattress on the floor, but then he left town suddenly. So I am going to have to ask some friends to help me do that ASAP. Tonight I will put a bunch of cushions on the sides of the bed, just in case.

Queen of safety today.. where's my crown!?
Try rolling up a towel and tucking it under the fitted sheet at the edge of the bed, it should provide enough height to prevent your LO from rolling off. Crawling over is another story but we're not quite there yet!


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
PUSH LAWN MOWER.

erm, the one in the picture looks like it is gas or electric... not just human powered. otherwise there's no noise obviously... or very little at least


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
erm, the one in the picture looks like it is gas or electric... not just human powered. otherwise there's no noise obviously... or very little at least









Sorry, It is hard sometimes to be clear on line. I was joking when I said it because I do beleive there yard is too big for a push lawn mower. Of course thing of all the bonding her dh would get in.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Queen of safety today.. where's my crown!?
Try rolling up a towel and tucking it under the fitted sheet at the edge of the bed, it should provide enough height to prevent your LO from rolling off. Crawling over is another story but we're not quite there yet!

Great idea!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

My hummus is a mystery (like all my cooking). I do everything by feel - never by recipes. If I have never made something, I look at several recipes and make something up after looking. I never measure. LizzyQ might have a good recipe for you, though. She has a beautiful vegan food blog in her sig line.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Great idea!

Ditto! If I had sheets that fit my bed I'd be doing that in a heartbeat. Neat one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I do everything by feel - never by recipes. If I have never made something, I look at several recipes and make something up after looking. I never measure. LizzyQ might have a good recipe for you, though. She has a beautiful vegan food blog in her sig line.

Ditto! I'm getting ready for another pantry/no-spend challenge & I was asking DH if there's anything particular he'd want in the meal plan for a month. He said Chili. I said, OK, but I haven't made great chili in like four years. He said Use a recipe. My reply was "recipies & timers are for chumps"


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
My reply was "recipies & timers are for chumps"









We are cut from the same cloth it seems







I have no opposition to recipes in theory but I find cooking to be a sort of artistic/sensual/emotional experience and I loose track of all those little number so quick and find myself humming and adding and smelling and stiring and next thing you know I have something yummy.

Lizzy, I thought of you this weekend when I made a vegan thai-inspired pumpkin soup for dh. It looked just like the yummy things on your blog


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

i made home made 3musketeer bars! WOOHOO they were oh so good! we're doing the fiengold prgram so the real ones are out but my goodness these are GREAT!

nate is rollling both ways now and he can sit up all alone. hes scooching backwards and trying to pull up. we have yet to give him any food. we give him boobsickles in his mesh feeder though. is anyone feeding their munchkins yet?
what are the "readiness signs" for food anyway?


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
Lizzy, I thought of you this weekend when I made a vegan thai-inspired pumpkin soup for dh. It looked just like the yummy things on your blog









I have also been reading Lizzy's blog for inspiration! Our oven vent is busted, but I can't wait until it's fixed so I can try baking bread.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
DH if there's anything particular he'd want in the meal plan for a month. He said Chili. I said, OK, but I haven't made great chili in like four years. He said Use a recipe. My reply was "recipies & timers are for chumps"









I hear ya there... when I cook I do a lot of dumping is what I call it a little of this a little of that.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I was going to offer these on the Trading POst but thought I would do it here first. I have a pair of red fleece lined Old Navy overalls in 6-12 months (too small for Clay). I have 12-18 months ones that he can wear but these won't work. I was going to offer them ffs on the TP but thought I would see if any cold weather mamas on here wanted them.

They have snaps on the legs and kept ds1 very warn his first winter (in very cold upstate New York!)


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Dump, taste, smell, umm, how about adding this! That's totally how I cook. My MIL laughs that I never make anyting the same-even when I follow my own recipe!

We've let Elisabeth suck/gnaw on an apple and a pear, both of which she really liked, I gave her a little applesauce and a bit of mushed up banana--she made a face at both, I think at the texture in her mouth.

Today she ate some cardboard cereal box. I didn't think she got could chew on it with one tooth, but looked at it and a little was missing, she was smiling at me. Silly girl! The other day she got paper, dropped it by the time I was looking at her, smiled with her mouth closed, so I checked, and sure 'nuf she had a little wad in there. She looked rather pleased with herself. I don't really have a plan for feeding her, just not giving her cereal or crap in a jar, as long as we're eating fresh, good-for-you stuff. she watches us eat and drink, she loves glasses. She'll chew/gum the rim when we let her, thinks it's something neat! I let her have a spoon when we eat, keeps her hands out of our plates--mostly.


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

Gus has now tried to eat two of Stazi's picture books. And, count us in with those of you who have had your LO fall off the bed. Sigh. I was sleeping in with him a few weeks ago on a Sunday and woke to the very scary feeling/sound of him slithering off the side of the bed. Luckily he was totally fine, but we rearranged our co-sleeping setup so that this cannot happen again.

He is becoming very interested in food and has been making some attempts at swiping the food out of our spoons, but I have informed him sternly that he is absolutely not to have any until he grows at least one tooth and learns to sit up on his own.







Actually, with my other two I was really excited and anxious to start solids, but this time around I'm much more laid back. I want to savor his babyhood as long as possible, because he is our last one. I can't bear the thought that as soon as we start him on solid foods, I'll be forevermore done with exclusive breastfeeding... sigh.


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

Oooh Hummus. I have been eating a lot of it lately. I always add lemon juice & garlic & a dash of chili powder. Everyone compliments it, so thats good.

Darci has some kind of cough. It's almost barky at times. Not wet sounding, but barky. It isnt often either. My husband smokes outside and changes/washes his hands before coming in, so it isn't smoke exposure. She's also running a bit of a fever, pulling at her ear, and has a snotty nose. Sometimes its greenish.

Any ideas what it could be and what I could give her? Chamomilia isn't working.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Kade is teething now. He was grumpy last night, so I felt his gums and he has *two* little bumps on the bottom. I wasn't able to BF this long last time, is it much different when they have teeth? I think I'm just afraid he'll bite me all the time. I guess we'll see what happens


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darsmama* 
Darci has some kind of cough. It's almost barky at times. Not wet sounding, but barky. It isnt often either. My husband smokes outside and changes/washes his hands before coming in, so it isn't smoke exposure. She's also running a bit of a fever, pulling at her ear, and has a snotty nose. Sometimes its greenish.

Any ideas what it could be and what I could give her? Chamomilia isn't working.

Maybe a humidifier would help. And sleeping on an incline to help with drainage. I hope she feels better soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
Kade is teething now. He was grumpy last night, so I felt his gums and he has *two* little bumps on the bottom. I wasn't able to BF this long last time, is it much different when they have teeth? I think I'm just afraid he'll bite me all the time. I guess we'll see what happens

It's not wildly different to nurse a baby who has teeth. Occasionally some babies bite. There are ways to deal with it. Babies are really smart and can be trained to not bite. They want to nurse. Search for some threads and/or read in some reliable BF books about how to deal with it before it happens so you feel prepaired


----------



## MayLibertySprout (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi everyone! I mostly have been lurking here, posted a few times, but I just can't keep up with you mamas!
Anyway- just wanted to give my 2 cents on the booby biteing. We were just discussing this in my "new baby group" (at local BC) The PP Doula there said the trick is to pull the baby INTO your breast-just for a second-they have to open their mouth to breath, therefore DETACH, and usually learn thats not the thing to do!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ayn138* 
Hi everyone! I mostly have been lurking here, posted a few times, but I just can't keep up with you mamas!
Anyway- just wanted to give my 2 cents on the booby biteing. We were just discussing this in my "new baby group" (at local BC) The PP Doula there said the trick is to pull the baby INTO your breast-just for a second-they have to open their mouth to breath, therefore DETACH, and usually learn thats not the thing to do!

Good to know! Sebastian just started biting me! No teeth yet, but I am somewhat fearful when he does get them if he is biting me like that!

I also tried the rolled-up towel under the sheets last night and it worked like a charm! Such great advice. I watched him roll around this morning and he couldn't get past the towel.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

That is what I do (push them into the breast). Clay has no teeth but the little bugger likes to clamp his gums down on my nipple. Grr. So, I push him into the breast and he lets go and cuts it out.

He plays a little game now that I call catch and release. He likes to get the nipple and then pull away while having the nipple in his mouth. Let the nipple snap out and then come back for more. He likes to do this in the middle of the night. I do not like this!


----------



## jwpsgurl (Apr 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Good to know! Sebastian just started biting me! No teeth yet, but I am somewhat fearful when he does get them if he is biting me like that!

I also tried the rolled-up towel under the sheets last night and it worked like a charm! Such great advice. I watched him roll around this morning and he couldn't get past the towel.










Thanks!!! DD is teething and I am starting to get scared of her biting.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
My hummus is a mystery (like all my cooking). I do everything by feel - never by recipes. If I have never made something, I look at several recipes and make something up after looking. I never measure. LizzyQ might have a good recipe for you, though. She has a beautiful vegan food blog in her sig line.

Here is how I make hummus-

garbonzo beans (one can or 2 cups cooked)
3 Tbs tahini (about)
1/4 c. lemon juice (or more, i like it lemony)
3 cloves ROASTED garlic "(fresh makes it too garlicy for my taste. to roast drizzle in olive oil and roast in oven at about 375 until lightly brown)
olive oil (enough to make it smooth)

blend all in food processor until smooth. Add whaetver spices etc you'd like.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ayn138* 
Hi everyone! I mostly have been lurking here, posted a few times, but I just can't keep up with you mamas!
Anyway- just wanted to give my 2 cents on the booby biteing. We were just discussing this in my "new baby group" (at local BC) The PP Doula there said the trick is to pull the baby INTO your breast-just for a second-they have to open their mouth to breath, therefore DETACH, and usually learn thats not the thing to do!

That's good to know. I have a really good bf book, I just haven't read that far into it. I should do that


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

That's the one I do too, when they bite and hold down. Sometimes when they're playful and just doing quick bites I take them off and say "no biting" and let them have one more chance at nursing. If they bite again I take them off and say it again, and that nursing session is over.
Sometimes they bite when they are falling asleep. You can feel it coming if you aren't concentrating on something else though. I don't do much for those other than try to prevent them. It's not like they're doing it on purpose.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Yes, ds1 liked to bite when he feel asleep and I would stick my pinkie finger behind his teeth to open his jaw and remove my breast. He would usuaully sleep through this.

In other news, my 5 year old put the baby to sleep today and he is so proud of himself







We were doing all the laundry from ds1 being sick and when we came up form the basement Clay was tired but I wanted to quick hang dh's shirts so they would not wrinkle. I layed Clay in the cradle and asked August to rock him (for fun) and then I would nurse him. Well, 3 minutes later August is shushing me and pointing at the sleeping baby


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
. It's not like they're doing it on purpose.

I really think Sebastian IS doing it on purpose. He has been biting me when I try to nurse him and he doesn't want to (like in the morning when I want to sleep more, or at night when he gets fussy). It's his way of telling ME no! He used to just scream at me, now he bites.


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Ahhh, Megan i'm glad your 5 y/o is much better.

Lizzy i think i posted this before, but Raven fell off the bed a few weeks ago and I FREAKED.







Now I always put the giant nursing pillow at the edge of the bed if I am leaving the room (ya I guess I should be putting it under the sheet). But now we've got the computer in the bedroom so, well, I'm usually in here watching her during naps any how. It looks like I am the only one who hasn't checked your blog, lol, maybe I'll go do that now.









I think we're going through a growth spurt too, daytime nursings had fallen to almost maybe only 4-5 a couple weeks ago but are back up to every couple hours.

No teeth here. There have been some nights that I was sure she was crying for hours because of teeth and even gave her Hylands, but still no teeth.









Man this thread moved fast, I was sure I was caught up yesterday morning and already 3 new pages







:


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darsmama* 
Darci has some kind of cough. It's almost barky at times. Not wet sounding, but barky. It isnt often either. My husband smokes outside and changes/washes his hands before coming in, so it isn't smoke exposure. She's also running a bit of a fever, pulling at her ear, and has a snotty nose. Sometimes its greenish.

Kayleigh is sick too right now, and so am I







: she's coughing a bit and has a snotty nose. I hear putting a bit of breast milk up their nose can help to clear it up a bit? Maybe I should try putting it up my own nose.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
Kade is teething now. He was grumpy last night, so I felt his gums and he has *two* little bumps on the bottom. I wasn't able to BF this long last time, is it much different when they have teeth? I think I'm just afraid he'll bite me all the time. I guess we'll see what happens

Kayleigh bit me last night







: it didn't really hurt so much as it startled me. I think, like LizzyQ was saying, it was deliberate because she didn't want to nurse any more. She's been super cranky from the cold and not sleeping well. She's napping right now, first time in 3 days that she's slept for more than 30 min at a time (it's been 1.5hrs so far...).
I heard that if they are biting because they are teething it can help to let them chew on a frozen teether before nursing to numb them up a bit.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
He plays a little game now that I call catch and release. He likes to get the nipple and then pull away while having the nipple in his mouth. Let the nipple snap out and then come back for more. He likes to do this in the middle of the night. I do not like this!

Apparently this is a mechanism to increase milk supply. It's sure irritating though. Last time it lasted abou 3 days before k quit, the first time it went on for well over a week.

All you people and your hummus talk







: I am still off of garlic and can't eat any and you're making me jealous!!!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
I really think Sebastian IS doing it on purpose. He has been biting me when I try to nurse him and he doesn't want to (like in the morning when I want to sleep more, or at night when he gets fussy). It's his way of telling ME no! He used to just scream at me, now he bites.









I just meant when they bite as they fall asleep. When they bite when they are awake I think they are 100% in control of those actions.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
I heard that if they are biting because they are teething it can help to let them chew on a frozen teether before nursing to numb them up a bit.

All you people and your hummus talk







: I am still off of garlic and can't eat any and you're making me jealous!!!









I put some bm in a tray made for baby food so I can give him something to chew on in the mesh feeder tonight. I might try freezing some fruit too.

I can't eat much garlic or onion either







My dad made some yummy spaghetti sauce this weekend, but he must have put a lot of garlic in it. It made Kade so fussy and I had a hard time getting him to eat for the rest of the night. Maybe I could make some with just a little garlic?? Hummus sounds yummy.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

LizzyQ's recipe might work since the garlic is roasted and so much less reactive. I use a pile of raw garlic in mine!


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Kayleigh is sick too right now, and so am I







: she's coughing a bit and has a snotty nose. I hear putting a bit of breast milk up their nose can help to clear it up a bit? Maybe I should try putting it up my own nose.









All you people and your hummus talk







: I am still off of garlic and can't eat any and you're making me jealous!!!









Oh, I'm sorry! I had a cold last week that came out of nowhere and really threw me for a loop. Two days later Iris was all sniffly and runny, and she's still a little snotty this week. I did use BM, just squirted it up there with the bulb syringe and then smooshed it around a bit. And I'm willing to admit I tried it on myself, too,







but honestly I think it was all the raw garlic I ate that had me feeling better in no time. I find that garlic and Vitamin C, while not lessening the symptoms at all, really do help to decrease the duration of the cold. Maybe try roasting it first, like Megan suggested????


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Here is how I make hummus-

garbonzo beans (one can or 2 cups cooked)
3 Tbs tahini (about)
1/4 c. lemon juice (or more, i like it lemony)
3 cloves ROASTED garlic "(fresh makes it too garlicy for my taste. to roast drizzle in olive oil and roast in oven at about 375 until lightly brown)
olive oil (enough to make it smooth)

blend all in food processor until smooth. Add whaetver spices etc you'd like.

Thank you. I am going to try that. It sounds yummy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
That's the one I do too, when they bite and hold down. Sometimes when they're playful and just doing quick bites I take them off and say "no biting" and let them have one more chance at nursing. If they bite again I take them off and say it again, and that nursing session is over.
Sometimes they bite when they are falling asleep. You can feel it coming if you aren't concentrating on something else though. I don't do much for those other than try to prevent them. It's not like they're doing it on purpose.

I have have done the same thing and it works.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
Yes, ds1 liked to bite when he feel asleep and I would stick my pinkie finger behind his teeth to open his jaw and remove my breast. He would usuaully sleep through this.

In other news, my 5 year old put the baby to sleep today and he is so proud of himself







We were doing all the laundry from ds1 being sick and when we came up form the basement Clay was tired but I wanted to quick hang dh's shirts so they would not wrinkle. I layed Clay in the cradle and asked August to rock him (for fun) and then I would nurse him. Well, 3 minutes later August is shushing me and pointing at the sleeping baby









That is so sweet.

Isn't there a mama that post in here that is veggie, gluten, soy and dairy free?


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Can we talk about sex?

I feel like finally now, at 5 months, things feel really back to normal (which actually seems sooner than last time around when the hormones and such gave me no sex drive for about a year). This time I had the drive for sure but I had a small area that had to be stitched and it freaked me out pretty bad and I could feel it. Until the last few weeks it would still sting a little.

I feel like what happens to our vaginas is this great untalked about secret of motherhood. I was scared when I had ds1 and shortly before giving birth I said to my dh that I liked my vagina how it was and was scared it would be damaged in some terrible way (which it was not but I have read some horror stories online, which I clearly should not have been reading).

Alright, my rambles about sex and vaginas is over.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Sex can you define sex please? My dh has taken a vow of celebacy until he gets a vasectomy. He works 7 days a week and has not made an apt. HMMM.

I can only imagine what happens. I have had all c-sections.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Dh and Maggie are asleep and I should be working but my half and half is frozen so I am sitting here debating about running to the store but I am tired...or I could go get a coffee...hmmm

Maggie hardly nursed at all today. Did not help but we flooded. Not sure what happen but we lost a wall to water. It was the weirdest dang-est thing. Water ran down the inside wall like a stream between the paint and dry wall. I keep on waiting for the picture of Mary to show up in our dry wall so I can sell it on ebay but no such luck. It does look like a Christmas tree now. This is the 3rd time we have flooded...all different things in the past 18 months. I am not sure what message we are suppose to get out of it. I say its MOVE dh says buy a boat.


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

Not to minimize the trauma anyone else might have gone through, but I think it would be better for soon to be mamas to hear more experienced mamas saying, "yeah, I tore, but it healed very quickly and wasn't as painful as you'd expect." So I agree that this "hush, hush" mentality is damaging. It seems like one only hears the horror stories.

I had labial tearing with my son (probably due to vacuum extraction, grrr) and I was more psyched out about it than anything. This time around, I didn't tear at all but the doctor (went to the clinic to make sure my daughter didn't aspirate mirconium and got talked into a pelvic exam) who looked me over afterward told me there was about a two inch tear on my labia. Turns out he was referring to the tear he himself had failed to stitch properly two years prior when my son was born.







:

My sex drive and my hormones in general are completely random right now. My period has started and stopped...geeez, something like five times now.







: It doesn't even last for an hour. The first time this happened, I suspected implantation bleeding.







Some days absolutely everything about my husband repels me and other days I can't keep my hands off of him. I'm normally the more passionate personality in our relationship. My husband is probably relieved not to have to try so hard to keep up. I sure needed a lot of attention towards the end of my pregnancy.

Btw, Megan, It sounds like your little guy nurses just like my daughter. I'm still trying to decide if it's an over active letdown kinda thing or if she's just having fun. Not too long ago, I was shopping, wearing her in the mei tai, and nursing when she dozed off and accidentally chomped down really hard. I'm sure everyone in the store knew I was nursing after that.

I should be sleeping. My sinuses are freaking out on me today.


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
Maggie hardly nursed at all today. Did not help but we flooded. Not sure what happen but we lost a wall to water. It was the weirdest dang-est thing. Water ran down the inside wall like a stream between the paint and dry wall. I keep on waiting for the picture of Mary to show up in our dry wall so I can sell it on ebay but no such luck. It does look like a Christmas tree now. This is the 3rd time we have flooded...all different things in the past 18 months. I am not sure what message we are suppose to get out of it. I say its MOVE dh says buy a boat.

































Or you could move into a boat. Hubby and I dream of retiring on a yacht and sailing to Australia where we'll spend our time diving and surfing.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 























Or you could move into a boat. Hubby and I dream of retiring on a yacht and sailing to Australia where we'll spend our time diving and surfing.


HMM that is a thought. I am telling you I am about to give up on living in a shelter. 5 years ago I was severely electrocuted in a house we just moved into on the kitchen door. It took me 2 years to recover. We moved here 3 years ago to water...so what is next.


----------



## Rico'sAlice (Mar 19, 2006)

I had a bad cold last week too. It was pretty rough but short lived. J had a little bit of a runny nose but didn't really get ill.
----
*TMI*-
Sex is not working out for me at all! I occasionally want to but most of the time I'm not interested. I will see my husband and think "Oh he's looking sexy." but not want him to actually touch me. When we do have sex it is quite painful. We have attempted sex five times and been "successful" three. By successful I mean that I was able to handle it long enough for him to orgasm. It wasn't sooo painful anymore after the first minute or so, but it wasn't really enjoyable either. But I kept hoping that by going through with it, it would get easier the next time.
I have no clue what the problem is. I had a C-section, so why does my vagina hurt? I am guessing it is hormonal? I have some lotiony, slippery CF but am overall still drier than my normal Basic Infertile Pattern. We are using lots and lots of lube. I think maybe the tissue is just too tight? FWIW I had no pain when I lost my virginity. And we had sex throughout pregnancy no problem. We tried the first time around 5 weeks PP when my bleeding had been totally stopped for a while. The last time was a few weeks ago. It has gotten a little bit easier each time, but still pretty bad. I am wondering if maybe I should try EPO or something?


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

mum4boys-







I'll be sending you (((virgin mary on flooded drywall to sell on ebay))) vibes!

Sex-







: NO drive. none. zilch. It's pathetic. I almost (but not really) would like to get AF back, so hopefully I will get my drive back







I feel terrible about it, and I am sure DH feels worse with all the rejection. I am secretly glad I do not have to deal with it for another month.. but I still miss his company.

Vaginas- I tore, and I still feel sore. When we do have (rare occasional) sex, it hurts still. I haven't looked at myself down there so see how things have healed because I am afraid of what I might see.









I don't know how many of you remember my birth story, but after I pushed ds out, I was given a routine injection of pit, and it caused me to have a massive contraction, and my placenta did not detach from my uterus, so I was birthing my uterus, and the OB had to detach it, and put it back in...







I am still very traumatized by that experience, and it's made it really hard for me to enjoy my vagina.

OK... well, that's that...


----------



## VOBetz (Mar 10, 2007)

Things are back to normal for DH and I. Actually, we started having regular sex at 5 weeks PP. I didn't tear with Emma and its been a matter of finding the energy and desire after dealing with my two little ones all day.

After my son - I waited until like 8 weeks PP, then it was *maybe* monthly until DS was 10-11 months old. That's when I felt like I got my sex drive back. And while I was having orgasms before that time, it was also then that I felt like I enjoyed sex again. (10-11 months also coincided with the return of my fertility by the way.)


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
Not too long ago, I was shopping, wearing her in the mei tai, and nursing when she dozed off and accidentally chomped down really hard. I'm sure everyone in the store knew I was nursing after that.

Wow you're talented lol... I can not figure out how to nurse in the mei tai!

*tmi section*:
i tore, but only a tiny bit. it hurt pp for a couple weeks but that was it. _to any potentially lurking pregnant women, lol: no birth horror story here, i thought it went pretty well_

sex: at the 6 week mark, dp was like... not waiting any more. but i hated it, it felt _weird_ like all streched out and also hurt quite a bit. so that was that for a while, especially once we were staying with family for those couple months. now that we have our own place, it's been more often but i'm not interested at all...but since it doesn't hurt per se I feel bad saying no all the time.


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

oh yeah, just a little vent. as i have said a couple times, i just moved back to my home town, and yesterday i hung out with my best friend from high school who has a 10 week old--we went out for lunch. she told me that she's been supplementing her lo with a bottle of formula at night becase she was sick of the really liquidy poo and going through so many diapers at a change because "it just kept coming out."







: what?! i wanted to tell her that it was a totally stupid reason to give a baby formula (and totally would have back in the day) but since we just started hanging out again i was just like, "uh huh... well I use cloth diapers so I wouldn't really worry about it I guess..."














: i mean obviously the fact that she mostly bf's is great, when i found out she was planning to i was actually a bit surprised--but i just worry about the temptation of switching to formula if you're already trying it, yk? we were at a really fancy restaurant and her baby started crying to be fed, and so she wanted to wait to go out to the car (which was fine, we were just about to pay our bills) but she said, "see, now's a time that it would be handy to be bottle-feeding"


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
oh yeah, just a little vent. as i have said a couple times, i just moved back to my home town, and yesterday i hung out with my best friend from high school who has a 10 week old--we went out for lunch. she told me that she's been supplementing her lo with a bottle of formula at night becase she was sick of the really liquidy poo and going through so many diapers at a change because "it just kept coming out."







: what?! i wanted to tell her that it was a totally stupid reason to give a baby formula (and totally would have back in the day) but since we just started hanging out again i was just like, "uh huh... well I use cloth diapers so I wouldn't really worry about it I guess..."














: i mean obviously the fact that she mostly bf's is great, when i found out she was planning to i was actually a bit surprised--but i just worry about the temptation of switching to formula if you're already trying it, yk? we were at a really fancy restaurant and her baby started crying to be fed, and so she wanted to wait to go out to the car (which was fine, we were just about to pay our bills) but she said, "see, now's a time that it would be handy to be bottle-feeding"

It's always hard for me to see a friend bottle feed her baby too. Fortunatly, I've recently become friends with lots of AP mamas through here and LLL meetings. But, it's all my pre-baby friends who have chosen to bottle feed or supplement with formula, only to dry up a few months later.

On the poop note- I gave Sebastian oatmeal a week ago and he had solid poop from it.. I was not ready for that, and I much prefer his BF'd runny poo!


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

OH Lizzy... I took a moment and just cried when I read your post. We women go through so much. And it is hard to talk about.... my heart is really flowing out to all the women who had trauma in their birth experiences. I am holding a space for you in my heart.

I had a 2nd degree tear birthing Akasha, that I was mentally completely unprepared for because I am so into dance and tantra and birthed in my own way, upright, in water, with no pushing.... after everything I read and studied I just came to the conclusion that xyz is why women tear, and I won't be doing that and therefore I won't tear. The birth was ecstatic- really amazing stuff- I had no idea I even injured my yoni until after the fact. The 1st month pp was full of diligent care... but my yoni has healed well. She's different but thankfully still functioning well and full of joy.

We don't have much sex these days. We didn't at all early and late in pregnancy nor for quite a while postpartum. We followed Chinese medicine in these respects, and I am grateful for that! As Todd would say, these times of abstinence are important for a man through his life cycle, so that he can learn to transform his jing into chi... "recharge the batteries" so to speak. It's been lovely the handful of times when we have made love, but again it's different. Slower and quieter and gentler... I look forward to future days of wild abandon but I am so ok if it's another many months of this tender stuff.









We have little make-out sessions like teenagers and we dance together.... this is very important to me right now.


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
As Todd would say, these times of abstinence are important for a man through his life cycle, so that he can learn to transform his jing into chi... "recharge the batteries" so to speak.

Can you have him tell my DP that?!







: You have such an awesome husband!









I don't know what's with me today I just want to chit chat on the net and can't get anything done!







I am wondering how much other May babies are weighing now? I hate hate hate that I am letting people's comments get to me, but everyone keeps saying how small Raven is. She's 13 lbs 5 oz. a couple weeks ago...


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
OH Lizzy... I took a moment and just cried when I read your post. We women go through so much. And it is hard to talk about.... my heart is really flowing out to all the women who had trauma in their birth experiences. I am holding a space for you in my heart.

I had a 2nd degree tear birthing Akasha, that I was mentally completely unprepared for because I am so into dance and tantra and birthed in my own way, upright, in water, with no pushing.... after everything I read and studied I just came to the conclusion that xyz is why women tear, and I won't be doing that and therefore I won't tear. The birth was ecstatic- really amazing stuff- I had no idea I even injured my yoni until after the fact. The 1st month pp was full of diligent care... but my yoni has healed well. She's different but thankfully still functioning well and full of joy.

We don't have much sex these days. We didn't at all early and late in pregnancy nor for quite a while postpartum. We followed Chinese medicine in these respects, and I am grateful for that! As Todd would say, these times of abstinence are important for a man through his life cycle, so that he can learn to transform his jing into chi... "recharge the batteries" so to speak. It's been lovely the handful of times when we have made love, but again it's different. Slower and quieter and gentler... I look forward to future days of wild abandon but I am so ok if it's another many months of this tender stuff.









We have little make-out sessions like teenagers and we dance together.... this is very important to me right now.

I agree- you seam like you have a very understanding and amazing partner. The both of you are so full of wisdom and I always love reading what you have to say. You (and your DH) seam like very old souls full of wise words. Could you point me in the direction of the Chinese approach? I would like to pass that along to my DH.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 

I don't know what's with me today I just want to chit chat on the net and can't get anything done!







I am wondering how much other May babies are weighing now? I hate hate hate that I am letting people's comments get to me, but everyone keeps saying how small Raven is. She's 13 lbs 5 oz. a couple weeks ago...

It's OK for Raven to be small! Someone has to be in the bottom of the percentile for there to be a percentile!

Sebastian is 15 lbs last week


----------



## lisasaurus (Aug 29, 2007)

i'm definitely in the zero libido club. much to my husbands chagrin. i don't know if its the PPD, the medication, or just normal PP stuff. I guess it doesn't really matter.

DS is 18 lbs. or so now. his weight gain has slowed down a lot in the last month or so.

getting really excited about starting solids. we gave DS some pears in the mesh feeder thingy last night and he looooooved it so much.

whats everyones plans for getting started on solids?


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Hello Mommas! I've been so bad about keeping up with our DDC. So, here's a quicky update!

In August we moved from California to Tucson, AZ. We lived with my parents for a month while looking for a house and the last week of Sept we moved into our new house. It was fun being with my parents and my sister (she's only 17) but it was sure nice to get our own place!

In August Eric stopped sleeping longer than 45mins-1 hour (day or night!) and I noticed lots of weird issues with his stool. In retrospect there were probably clues even earlier but I just didn't pick up on them. It turns out Eric has lots of food allergies/intolerances! I started a Total Elimination Diet Oct 1 and on Oct 2 he slept all night, waking once to nurse and go right back to sleep. After 3 weeks of beautiful, fabulous SLEEP (and a stool test indicating he no longer had blood in his stool) I trialed 2 new foods, pumpkin and broccoli. He hasn't slept well since







So I'm taking those foods back out until he sleeps well again. I just want more than turkey, rice, squash, cranberries and grapes. I do drink coffee









Anyway...he's doing really great otherwise. He's about 17lbs now and getting smarter every day. I just love this age.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

oh, since we're talking about sex...









Dh and I have had it a grand total of ONE time since ds was born







I have no desire at all...NONE. It wasn't painful, just...annoying? I don't know. I feel really guilty about it. First I didn;t have any energy (working full-time), then we were living with my parents and dd2 was sleeping in our room (ds in bed with us also). Now that we're in our own place and I am no longer working I'm sure we'll make up for lost time, but I'm not into it. I just get depressed when I think about being 30 and already having a sexless marriage. I know things will get back to normal eventually, but I still feel depressed about it.

I have lost almost 20lbs since August and that makes me feel so much better about myself. Hugs to all mommas struggling with this!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisasaurus* 
getting really excited about starting solids. we gave DS some pears in the mesh feeder thingy last night and he looooooved it so much.

whats everyones plans for getting started on solids?

Well, I've been letting ds try solids since 4 1/2 months







:

He has had a lot, actually.. so far he has tried: peaches, pears, apples, plums, banana, avocado, peas, green beans, carrots, sweet potatoes, mashed potatoes, pumpkin, quinoa, oatmeal, and hummus!

I am avoiding wheat, soy, strawberries, dairy, meat, (we are raising him vegan), and nuts. I didn't realize that oats had gluten in them when I gave some to him, and I am going to avoid gluten more in the future (no more oats).

I am looking forward to thanksgiving with him!!!


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
mum4boys-







I'll be sending you (((virgin mary on flooded drywall to sell on ebay))) vibes!

I don't know how many of you remember my birth story, but after I pushed ds out, I was given a routine injection of pit, and it caused me to have a massive contraction, and my placenta did not detach from my uterus, so I was birthing my uterus, and the OB had to detach it, and put it back in...







I am still very traumatized by that experience, and it's made it really hard for me to enjoy my vagina.

OK... well, that's that...

Thanks for the vibes. We are still leaking with no idea why.

Man I am traumatized what you went through that is awful.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
We have little make-out sessions like teenagers and we dance together.... this is very important to me right now.

It is nice to connect to your so without any preasure.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisasaurus* 
getting really excited about starting solids. we gave DS some pears in the mesh feeder thingy last night and he looooooved it so much.

whats everyones plans for getting started on solids?

Just curious why you decided to use the mesh feeder?

Maggie has been on grains for a long time. Then we found out the wheat thing and there is no way she would stop eating solids. She now eats just about whatever we eat except no dairy, eggs or peanut butter. Some days she eats like a horse and she has no interest in breast feeding (I try feeding her thinking she is hugry) and other days she might take a bite here and there.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
It turns out Eric has lots of food allergies/intolerances! I started a Total Elimination Diet Oct 1 and on Oct 2 he slept all night, waking once to nurse and go right back to sleep. After 3 weeks of beautiful, fabulous SLEEP (and a stool test indicating he no longer had blood in his stool) I trialed 2 new foods, pumpkin and broccoli. He hasn't slept well since







So I'm taking those foods back out until he sleeps well again. I just want more than turkey, rice, squash, cranberries and grapes. I do drink coffee










Oh I feel for you doing TEDS. I would dream of cheese. Costco has a pretty good turkey burger that is really juicy.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Thank you all for sharing. I feel like this is so little talked about and so profound for many of us. LizzyQ, Baraka has spoken such true words - my heart goes out for you and that trauma. I have faith that you will recover and perhaps find an even better space.

I was afraid to look at myself again after the birth and stitches - with my hands it felt very Frankenstein like and I was totally freaked out. After 5 or 6 weeks I looked and I could see the area where the stitches had been and I was still unhappy. Things still felt tight and wrong and I was worried it would never be better. With ds one I felt no desire, had no self-lube really and sex was really something I tolerated for about a year.

One of the reasons that I brought this up is that I have been really enjoying sex ately and was thinking about how motherhood has changed sex for me in a really positive way actually. There is so much about what we lose or how we are hurt or traumatized - and that is all very real and I want to validate those feelings in myself and others - but I also want to find that space for reclaiming what we gain in terms of our sexuality. I actually feel like motherhood and the birth experience has not only given me a sense of awe at my body and affirmed my own power but also, or perhaps because, also added something to my sexuality. I am not sure if this makes sense and it is only after 2 babies and 6 years, but I am thinking and feeling and wondering about this right now.

Totally different topic:

Amy, Clay is huge. He and Henry rival for biggest baby status in the 20 lb + club BUT being on the smalled side is totally cool also. My neice at 2 and a half is the same weight as Clay at 5 months! She is fabulous and so is your daughter!


----------



## lisasaurus (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
Thanks for the vibes. We are still leaking with no idea why.

Man I am traumatized what you went through that is awful.

It is nice to connect to your so without any preasure.

Just curious why you decided to use the mesh feeder?

Maggie has been on grains for a long time. Then we found out the wheat thing and there is no way she would stop eating solids. She now eats just about whatever we eat except no dairy, eggs or peanut butter. Some days she eats like a horse and she has no interest in breast feeding (I try feeding her thinking she is hugry) and other days she might take a bite here and there.

Oh I feel for you doing TEDS. I would dream of cheese. Costco has a pretty good turkey burger that is really juicy.

well first i tried giving him a slice of pear and letting him suck on it, but i got really scared when he chewed a piece off. i just feel so certain that hes gonna choke on it since hes never eaten anything before. maybe i should start with something softer like avocado or banana?


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisasaurus* 
well first i tried giving him a slice of pear and letting him suck on it, but i got really scared when he chewed a piece off. i just feel so certain that hes gonna choke on it since hes never eaten anything before. maybe i should start with something softer like avocado or banana?

There is a great thread on this http://www.mothering.com/discussions...ght=self+feedv


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
Oh I feel for you doing TEDS. I would dream of cheese. Costco has a pretty good turkey burger that is really juicy.


I missed dairy really bad for the first few weeks (I eliminated dairy, soy, and wheat for 3 weeks before going to TED). Now I really miss chocolate and I know it will be a looong time before I eat it again







On the bright side...its been great for the PP weightloss


----------



## Rico'sAlice (Mar 19, 2006)

It's also linked in that thread from mum4boys, but here is what I plan to do.
Guidelines for implementing a baby-led approach to the introduction of solid food
However, I am not quite confident enough to make all (non-choking) foods available and trust him to know if he "should" eat them or not. So we'll be withholding things like nuts, wheat, dairy, egg whites, etc. until he is older. But we'll make available to him whatever seems appropriate from what we are eating when it is mealtime if he is awake and interested. But I don't expect to have mealtimes for him and would want him mostly full from nursing before he sits to play with solids.
He is sitting up unassisted pretty well. We are planning to start with avacodo, offering it a few days before his 6mo appointment so that atleast I can say that we "tried solids." I was figuring on giving him like a quarter of it and then he can gum on it. I'm not worried about him taking too big of a bite b/c it is soft- and also one time he ate the corner off of a cardboard coaster and the piece he ate was perfectly sized for him to safetly swallow.
But I have no idea if he will eat any or not. I'm not really _eager_ to start solids in terms of cleaning poopy diapers- but we haven't had a poopy diaper in 2.5 weeks so maybe I won't have to deal with the mess anyway.


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
Wow you're talented lol... I can not figure out how to nurse in the mei tai!

See, that's funny, because I can't nurse in the sling. Maybe my boobies are on wrong.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
hasn't slept well since







So I'm taking those foods back out until he sleeps well again. I just want more than turkey, rice, squash, cranberries and grapes. I do drink coffee









I've probably said this before, but for whatever it's worth, be careful of hidden corn derived products when you're elimination dieting. Corn is on the list of top allergens and it can be very elusive. My son has a corn allergy and elimination dieting was next to impossible when I had to avoid corn.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Re sex: I had huge pain and discomfort issues with DD and it truly was not normal again until fertility returned at just after 1 year pp! This time around I don't have the pain, but I really have no desire to dtd. I anticipate that it won't really improve until DS is eating more solids and bfing less.

Re solids: Emeth has had some avocado, banana and sweet potato so far ... not much of each... really not more than a Tbsp in total. I also let him suck on a piece of an apple. I couldn't believe it though, he only at maybe as much banana as can fit on my middle fingernail and he STILL had one of those crazy banana poos with the black squiggly things in them. Freaky. He really liked the sweet potato though. We're not really gung-ho with the solids yet... I'm mostly just working on giving him practice and keeping him happy and entertained during dinner time, as he seems to be usually freaking out around the time that I'm trying to make and sit down to dinner. Also, I noticed that what little avocado and banana he did eat came out largely as it went in, so I know that for now solids are just for practice and not for nutrition.

Re mobility: is anyone else's baby full-on crawling now? This is just started for us yesterday... and today he's already starting to crawl over to DD's toy basket, pull things out. He actually tried to climb up (and perhaps into?) DD's toy basket, but he's obviously not quite that mobile and ended up toppling backwards from nearly standing. Poor baby hit his head. ): This seems like soon to me, since DD didn't crawl until 8 months or so. But I guess the boy is motivated!

Emeth has fallen off the bed probably around 5 times.







But our bed is on the floor so it's not that big of a fall. When DD started crawling she was quite a bit older and I was able to teach her to go off the bed backwards... I think DS is just too young to get it... but maybe I'll try to teach him anyhow.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Oh, I put new pics of Emeth (and big sis Istra) in my sig if anyone wants to see.







:


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I think my ds would like to be crawling but he is not even close to being mobile at all (unless you count trying to launch himself off my lap at everything he sees and wants)







He is frustrated by his desires and lack of ability to communicate/realize them right now. Ds1 was like this. He did not move at all beside rolling once until 10.5 months when he was walking. Before a year he could walk several city blocks while holding a hand or a push toy. He could also run (and fall down and skin his forehead in time for his 1st birthday)!

With Clay being 22 ish lbs I suspect he is not going to be moving either until he can get the walking thing down. He might prove me wrong but I have never had a crawler, so I don't know anything about that!

PS> You kids are super cute and I love the on all 4s position!


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

that is so fun that emeth is crawling, selena! it irritates me to no end when people comment that they don't want their babies to move because it makes life more difficult. i think movement is amazing & the little ones are so much happier. i couldn't wait for my girls to crawl/walk! dd1 started to walk at 7.5 months & quick crawling entirely at 8mo 1 week. she was a handful but what fun!! she was like your ds1, megan....running & climbing ladders & skinning everything by the time she was 1. ezra is starting to show signs of crawling. he definitely gets up on all fours & rocks. he can push himself back up to sitting from laying now, too, which is great. something is about to happen because he's been crabby & antsy & not sleeping well. in my mind/opinion, this means a develpmental leap of some kind.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

I have tons of stuff to do but don't want to be left out!

Solids: No solids here yet. I gave him a baby carrot to play with tonight while I was cooking - I was holding him the whole time and he dropped it after a minute or two. Oh, and there was some paper in his poop the other day so I guess his first "food" was paper just like his sister! I plan on giving him a 1/4 of an avocado like Alice somewhere in the next 2-3 weeks. And then just take it slow with stuff we are eating, giving him some to handle. I am surprised by all the eating so young!

Sex: Not interested. We've done it just barely too many times to keep track of. I'm on the dry side, and not communicating very well about what I'd like for it to be (shorter rather than longer - duration not length! LOL). 2-3 times it has felt sort of bruised inside, like how it felt right after I had Henry. I tore, did not get stitches, have not had it looked at and have not looked at it myself in a long time. It feels fine in general, I feel like maybe something tore or bruised inside though and it's taking longer to heal? It's so low down on my list of priorities right now, not something I'm thinking/worrying about. I have better drive than I did on birth control pills so at least it's not THAT bad and I feel like it will get better as the demands on my time/energy lessen.

Life in general: is kicking my ass right now. I have Henry in disposable diapers. Which is so not the place I want to be slacking. I am still doing awesome EC at least, but I need to get some dog food (instead of feeding raw) and slack with my animals instead of on the diapering. Our basement flooded, we have these 9 kittens and their moms (cats that live in the barn - we adopted them from the previous owners of our new place), plus our normal needy animals, traveling and coming home, I'm just amazed at how little I get done each day and how much keeps piling and piling up. I have mounds of laundry - new dressers half assembled for the clean laundry to go into. I am sitting amongst a sea of paperwork at the moment. At least I mostly have enough money to pay the bills - that is something to be VERY thankful for. At least I think I do - I hired a bookkeeper in August and haven't heard from her?! ACK! LOL There's like this little float inside my chest, I can let it sink down with stress or just let it bob by not thinking too hard about everything. I mostly bob.

ETA: Movement. Henry is on the move for sure. He was scooting for a while, now he scoots but also does army crawl type thing with his forearms/elbows to go forward more smoothly and farther. The other day he ventured out of the carpeted living room onto the tile kitchen floor and now he's done it several times. Now that we have a baby gate at the top of the basement stairs I agree - it's fun to have a moving baby because they are happier. Henry is really, really happy. It's great.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
I've probably said this before, but for whatever it's worth, be careful of hidden corn derived products when you're elimination dieting. Corn is on the list of top allergens and it can be very elusive. My son has a corn allergy and elimination dieting was next to impossible when I had to avoid corn.

I have always had a feeling that Eric is reacting to corn. I have a pretty strict ED, so I'm certain its not sneeking in. I've been eating all organic and making everything from scratch except rice products (pasta/cereal). I even had to order hypoallergenic vitamins/supplements. Allergen are in *everything* I'm not sure how long I'm willin to do this, but for now I'm okay as long as there's no blood and he sleeps.

Did you end up going with Neocate? I heard powdered Alimentum has corn







:


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm so freakin' proud of myself, I had to post before I go to bed. I made an MT tonight!! (finally) I used the faux BBO pattern, ripped it this afternoon, and sewed it after the kiddos went to bed, took about 2-1/2 hours. It's not the prettiest sewing in the world, but it's probably the best sewing I've ever done lol. I'm resisting the urge to wake the babe to try it out. I made it out of a canvas panel curtain that the previous owner left behind. There were 2 sets and I made one set into seat mats for the kids (for church to try and keep them in one spot, kinda) and put the other set on the boys' room window - so Sam's MT matches his bedroom curtains, mostly and then I had to add a panel of an apple green fabric I had, so it's reversible, though the straps are all canvas.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh my! I feel like I'm lost the thread is moving so fast!

Mickey-- I weighed him on our bathroom scale. It was more than 20, but less than 23. I couldn't get a really accurate reading though. He's STILL hasn't rolled over, but he sits like a champ. The boys are going to be matching Devils for Halloween.

Sex--We do it about once a week. I have no pain, but I ususally need artificial lube do achieve that. I do feel loose. Kegals feel necessary. I hate to cough cause it feels like my bottom is popping out. Ok, can I ask about hemorrhoids? I still have one left over from the pregnancy. When will it go away???

ok, my chitlens need me now.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
I'm so freakin' proud of myself, I had to post before I go to bed. I made an MT tonight!! (finally) I used the faux BBO pattern, ripped it this afternoon, and sewed it after the kiddos went to bed, took about 2-1/2 hours. It's not the prettiest sewing in the world, but it's probably the best sewing I've ever done lol. I'm resisting the urge to wake the babe to try it out. I made it out of a canvas panel curtain that the previous owner left behind. There were 2 sets and I made one set into seat mats for the kids (for church to try and keep them in one spot, kinda) and put the other set on the boys' room window - so Sam's MT matches his bedroom curtains, mostly and then I had to add a panel of an apple green fabric I had, so it's reversible, though the straps are all canvas.

can we see a pic, please!

and i'm in complete amazement at all your 20+ pound babes (megan & laura). i loves me some chubs!







ezra is a mid-weighter, i would say. he definitely has a couple chins & his thighs have a tiny resemblance to the michelin man but nothing crazy.


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

Just wanted to check in and send thanks and support to all of you wise women. I have been trying to keep up with posts, but have had little time to write this week. My heart is with all of you.

Iris has had her first cold, which I was not expecting since I rarely get sick myself and had heard that BF babes didn't get sick







.

DH and I are enjoying the time we are all getting to spend together as a famiy since he lost his job last week. Lots of snuggling in the family bed, lazy mornings, and afternoon trips to the farmer's market. I know I said this before, but it really does feel like a gift somehow. He has decided to go back to school next fall, which will probably mean a move for us, but we're excited about what lies ahead. The adventure continues...

As far as sex goes, we have tried a few times. I also had a 2nd degree tear I wasn't expecting (for all the reasons Baraka mentioned), but I was OBSESSED with looking at it in the days PP. It actually helped to see that it didn't look as frankenstein-ish I had imagined, just different. And I was amazed at how quickly my body healed itself. The few times we have tried to make love, I have really wanted that closeness with DH, but just felt like my body wasn't cooperating. So we do a lot of snuggling and kissing, and we are both happy and feeling close.

Lizzy, I'm so sorry to hear about your birth trauma







. I hope that you allow yourself the time to process the experience and are able to get to a better place about it. I think most women I know are still processing their births - no matter the experience - two, three, even five years later. We need to give ourselves space to heal in a world that expects us to bounce back right away.

Megan, I love what you're saying about feeling your sexuality in a new and empowering way. It is exactly the place I have envisioned getting to after giving birth and becoming a mother. I'm not there yet, but trusting the process. Thanks for initiating this discussion







.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
can we see a pic, please!

Sam in the new Mai Tai

It's in a Facebook album, but it's public so just clicking the link will take you there without having to have a Facebook account. Pictures taken by my 9yo.

He loves it, though he likes to try and stand up when I'm trying to froggy his legs







. He's sleeping in it now.

I agree with I can't remember who - there's no way I could nurse in it - I bet it's a difference between "pendulous"-ness and not. In other words, I think my boobs are closer to my waist than my neck, which means he pretty much has to be laying (or lying?) sideways to nurse







.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
My son has a corn allergy and elimination dieting was next to impossible when I had to avoid corn.


What a nightmare for you corn is in everything much worst then wheat. I read something like 90% of our food supply is tainted with corn.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I nursed in a babyhawks when ds was first born but now I could not for sure. That's a great looking MT Dawn! Well done. My son always tries to stand up when getting put in also. We have had to stop with MTs for a bit because he will not relax his legs and he is too big to stand in it. If I let his legs hang out, they start to turn colors and I freak out! So, no MT until he gets a little bigger I guess. He is sling/pouch/hip hammock right now.


----------



## jwpsgurl (Apr 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
On the poop note- I gave Sebastian oatmeal a week ago and he had solid poop from it.. I was not ready for that, and I much prefer his BF'd runny poo!









:

I am definitely not ready for the solid poohs yet!!

Anyone thinking about TTC again??? DH brought it up last night and totally wants to, but I haven't even gotten AF back yet. Maybe when we start giving DD some solids next month it will return.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I nursed in a babyhawks when ds was first born but now I could not for sure. That's a great looking MT Dawn! Well done. My son always tries to stand up when getting put in also. We have had to stop with MTs for a bit because he will not relax his legs and he is too big to stand in it. If I let his legs hang out, they start to turn colors and I freak out! So, no MT until he gets a little bigger I guess. He is sling/pouch/hip hammock right now.

Thanks - I can feel myself wanting to get addicted to making them. I want a fancy one now







. I think I will make one fancy one and then channel my sewing desires into something else. Maybe I will make Christmas outfits this year.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwpsgurl* 
Anyone thinking about TTC again??? DH brought it up last night and totally wants to, but I haven't even gotten AF back yet. Maybe when we start giving DD some solids next month it will return.

Wow. You are a brave woman. I am using condoms religiously even though I have no AF yet. I am also hoping for dh to get a V before too long and never have another baby again. Two is my limit.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ex-stasis* 
RRe mobility: is anyone else's baby full-on crawling now? This is just started for us yesterday... and today he's already starting to crawl over to DD's toy basket, pull things out. He actually tried to climb up (and perhaps into?)

Hmm Maggie started crawling yesterday. Her brother's were torturing her and had her toys about 4 feet away so she had to crawl to get them. It was funny. She has

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
Life in general: is kicking my ass right now. I have Henry in disposable diapers. Which is so not the place I want to be slacking. I am still doing awesome EC at least, but I need to get some dog food (instead of feeding raw) and slack with my animals instead of on the diapering. Our basement flooded, we have these 9 kittens and their moms (cats that live in the barn - we adopted them from the previous owners of our new place),

Sorry that life is so rough right now. We have holes all over our house. They cannot figure out why our kitchen is flooding.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
I have always had a feeling that Eric is reacting to corn. I have a pretty strict ED, so I'm certain its not sneeking in. I've been eating all organic and making everything from scratch except rice products (pasta/cereal). I even had to order hypoallergenic vitamins/supplements. Allergen are in *everything* I'm not sure how long I'm willin to do this, but for now I'm okay as long as there's no blood and he sleeps.

Did you end up going with Neocate? I heard powdered Alimentum has corn







:

Trader Joe's makes an awesome frozen pancake that is made out of rice flour. I had some tonight. I was so happy to have something that is normal.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
I'm so freakin' proud of myself, I had to post before I go to bed. I made an MT tonight!! (finally) I used the faux BBO pattern, ripped it this afternoon, and sewed it after the kiddos went to bed, took about 2-1/2 hours. It's not the prettiest sewing in the world, but it's probably the best sewing I've ever done lol. I'm resisting the urge to wake the babe to try it out. I made it out of a canvas panel curtain that the previous owner left behind. There were 2 sets and I made one set into seat mats for the kids (for church to try and keep them in one spot, kinda) and put the other set on the boys' room window - so Sam's MT matches his bedroom curtains, mostly and then I had to add a panel of an apple green fabric I had, so it's reversible, though the straps are all canvas.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Sam in the new Mai Tai

It's in a Facebook album, but it's public so just clicking the link will take you there without having to have a Facebook account. Pictures taken by my 9yo.

He loves it, though he likes to try and stand up when I'm trying to froggy his legs







. He's sleeping in it now.


Awesome pictures. You are very talented. I cannot sew to save my life.

So today after coop I had to run a bunch of errands. I was at the grocery store and this man who was in his late 50's said to me awesome backpack. I had Maggie on my back in the Ergo. He went on to say that he thought how much better off my baby was being held so close and what an awesome bond we must have. It was really neat that this old man got it.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I think Sebastian is really teething this time... he has been so much more difficult today and wants to chew on everything.. I don't know.. I always think that he is teething...


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
Wow. You are a brave woman. I am using condoms religiously even though I have no AF yet. I am also hoping for dh to get a V before too long and never have another baby again. Two is my limit.

I find it very ironic that dh had the V and this is the first and only time I have NOT gotten AF back within 2 months pp. Also ironic that we could have sex any time we want and I can't actually remember the last time we did. I'm wondering, is this is an AF related phenomenon?, the lack of desire?, because I was always right back in it with the others. It's not painful or particularly weird (though very loose - tmi, but c'mon 4 babies have waltzed their way out and not one of them very small). The mood just never overwhelms the tired - for both of us.

Oh yeah, I remember now - our anniversary, about 3-1/2 weeks ago.







:


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm just catching up. DH has been home with the kids the last couple of days while I've been working. We've been spending quite a bit of time together. It's been nice. Which brings me to the sex question









I've had c/s so I can't even imagine what you ladies have been through. After being on bedrest and not being able to have sex for 3 months, I was ready early, but didn't actually do it until 5 weeks pp. It has helped that I know for sure I can't get preg again and we just put in a jetted tub downstairs







It's about 1-2 times a week. We're definitely not TTC, like I said, I can't get preg again and 2 is my limit.

Solids: He has been tasting things for a little while now, and I've been giving him things more consistently the past week and a half. He eats quite a bit from the mesh feeder. I love cooking things for him to try. The latest was pumpkin.

Weight and mobility: Kade is about 16 lbs now and he's rolling both ways, sitting up, grabbing everything. No crawling yet, not even close.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwpsgurl* 







:

Anyone thinking about TTC again???

We are done. I do not want to collect social security and have a teenager.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
Wow. You are a brave woman. I am using condoms religiously even though I have no AF yet. I am also hoping for dh to get a V before too long and never have another baby again. Two is my limit.

My midwife's best friend has a couple of kids after her husband got the V. Not to scare you. Just make sure dh gets tested.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwpsgurl* 

Anyone thinking about TTC again??? DH brought it up last night and totally wants to, but I haven't even gotten AF back yet. Maybe when we start giving DD some solids next month it will return.

I have thought about TTC again.. althought NOT YET, and probably not for a few years. I am not sure if I want to have kids close together or far apart.. I am 5 1/2 yrs older than my next oldest sibling (5.5, 7.5 and 12.5 yr differences). I am close to my sister now, but it took until she became a teenager for us to start being friendly with each other. I am not close with my youngest brother at all. I've lived out on my own almost since he can remember. So I always wanted to have them close together.. but then I realize how hard it is to have just one baby, so I want to wait until ds #1 is in school or something so that I can have bonding time with the new babe and get some rest in the early months.

I also don't feel like my body is ready for another pregnancy and birth. I've still got to deal with the first







and, we are stopping at 2 as well. I would like to do foster care after I have my own babies.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
I have thought about TTC again.. althought NOT YET, and probably not for a few years. I am not sure if I want to have kids close together or far apart.. I am 5 1/2 yrs older than my next oldest sibling (5.5, 7.5 and 12.5 yr differences).

I am the youngest in my family, there is 8 years difference between me and my next sister. There is 14 years difference between me and my oldest sibling. I hated it. I felt like most of my life like an only child. They were basically grown up having there own kids when I was still young. I missed out on all that great stuff having a siblings. So I knew I wanted my kids close together in age. We had our first two who are 19 months apart which I loved. Then we had our 2nd two who are 15 months apart. There is almost 6 years between number 2 and number 3. Then we were done having kids. I loved my kids spacing. It fit my family perfect. I was not overwhelmed having a ton of kids so close together. Well then we had Maggie who is 8 years younger then our youngest son. History repeats itself.







I am just not up to giving Maggie another sibling. So when Maggie says I wish my brothers were closer in age at least I can say, yes I know what you mean.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
Trader Joe's makes an awesome frozen pancake that is made out of rice flour. I had some tonight. I was so happy to have something that is normal.

Really?! I'll have to check them out. I make a batch of rice flour cookies everyday...and eat half the dough before cooking them. Then I snack on the cookies all day long. I never knew rice came in so many forms! I eat rice crackers, rice cakes, steamed rice, rice pasta, hot rice cereal and brown rice cereal







: I'm all riced out.... I ate too many cookies tonight and they're sitting like a BRICK in my gut. Ugh. Eric still isn't sleeping and i have no idea why not.


----------



## jwpsgurl (Apr 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
I am the youngest in my family, there is 8 years difference between me and my next sister. There is 14 years difference between me and my oldest sibling. I hated it. I felt like most of my life like an only child. They were basically grown up having there own kids when I was still young. I missed out on all that great stuff having a siblings. So I knew I wanted my kids close together in age. We had our first two who are 19 months apart which I loved. Then we had our 2nd two who are 15 months apart. There is almost 6 years between number 2 and number 3. Then we were done having kids. I loved my kids spacing. It fit my family perfect. I was not overwhelmed having a ton of kids so close together. Well then we had Maggie who is 8 years younger then our youngest son. History repeats itself.







I am just not up to giving Maggie another sibling. So when Maggie says I wish my brothers were closer in age at least I can say, yes I know what you mean.

Finally...thank you...all I ever here is about how I am nutty for wanting LOs so close together. My bro and I are 18 months apart and were always pretty close and I want it to be that way with my kids.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
Really?! I'll have to check them out. I make a batch of rice flour cookies everyday...and eat half the dough before cooking them. Then I snack on the cookies all day long. I never knew rice came in so many forms! I eat rice crackers, rice cakes, steamed rice, rice pasta, hot rice cereal and brown rice cereal







: I'm all riced out.... I ate too many cookies tonight and they're sitting like a BRICK in my gut. Ugh. Eric still isn't sleeping and i have no idea why not.










Oh please share your rice cookie recipe.
Can you eat soy I forget?
I have an awesome easy easy pizza crust recipe using rice flour. I also make bread sticks out of it. I would use this recipe even if I was not gluten free.
I am online looking for a flour mill right now. I think I am going to start grinding my own rice flour since I can get brown rice for 19 cents a pound yet the flour has been costing me $1.60 a pound.
A friend today said she had an awesome almond flour recipe for cookies. She is also my friend that never ever looks at prices. When I was at the store it was $14.86 for 8 ounces of almost flour.







: No thank you.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

nak

weight: Claire is maybe 15lbs, maybeee a bit more. i, however, am thickening like creme soup. i realized today that eating is my cheapest/easiest form of "entertainment". i can't shop or go do fun stuff, so i put creme in my spaghetti sauce and make cheese/egg sandwiches and just keep getting a wider backside. my clothes don't fit, i have no fundage to buy more, and what i'm really just wishing is that it was easy and fun to NOT eat like crap







: i haven't hada soda in like 3 days due to fundage, and i'm having withdrawal







: someday soon i need to quit whining and deal. i don't want to look 6 months pregnant still. /rant

sex: well here's the thing. i got AF back twice so far, but then it's gone away and I'm thinking this must be cycle weirdness due to hormones and claire's growth spurts. i wouldn't be appalled to be pg again, but i did at least want to be in top form the next time around... O-o we are 99% condom users, but there is always that one percent







i guess we have sex a lot, 2-ish times a week, but for us that is pitiful
















bottles/formula: what gets me is people like this lady whose dd goes to dance with mine. she's got a TWO month old, and she's givign him juice bottles??!?! WHY why why. what is the logic there, please enlighten me..? i'd be a teeny bit more sympathetic if it was a $$ issue, but uhh, she can afford dance lessons not to mention high-end baby clothes.. let me just take this moment to say: WTF







:

nursing in carriers: i could never nurse in the pouch sling i had with Lili, and I finally figured it out--it was too big for me!







I can nurse in all my carriers, tho I'm not the most discreet mama in the world









i don't have nursing shirts, and i try to find shirts i can pull down rather than up--it's sooo much more comfy to me that exposing my belly/waist-spillage







what do y'all do for nursing/clothes?

moving: Claire crawls backwards quite fast now, but her latest thing is rocking on all fours. she is starting to put forward-thrust with that, so she'll be quick-crawling soon i bet!









life/stress/slacking: I'm there. I've got the sniffles right now, and I hav ethis major perfection thing, where if i can't do stuff perfectly, i throw up my hands and go "why bother?" it is very defeating and unproductive.









yeah, and the reason i've been mia here?? dh was on the comp his ENTIRE one day off, playing WoW. it annoyed me greatly.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
Really?! I'll have to check them out. I make a batch of rice flour cookies everyday...and eat half the dough before cooking them. Then I snack on the cookies all day long. I never knew rice came in so many forms! I eat rice crackers, rice cakes, steamed rice, rice pasta, hot rice cereal and brown rice cereal







: I'm all riced out.... I ate too many cookies tonight and they're sitting like a BRICK in my gut. Ugh. Eric still isn't sleeping and i have no idea why not.










I go to Trader Joe's all the time and today they had like 8 new gluten free products. The pancakes are just awesome. They had some really yummy looking deserts in the frozen food that we will try some day. It was not that expensive.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwpsgurl* 
Finally...thank you...all I ever here is about how I am nutty for wanting LOs so close together. My bro and I are 18 months apart and were always pretty close and I want it to be that way with my kids.

I really believe if you want an easy life well easy life as a mom can be your kids should be less then 2 years a part or more then 5 years apart. We have never ever had sibling rivalry in our house and my kids do not fight yet I find people whose kids are more then 2 years a part have all kinds of problems.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
nak

weight: Claire is maybe 15lbs, maybeee a bit more. i, however, am thickening like creme soup. i realized today that eating is my cheapest/easiest form of "entertainment". i can't shop or go do fun stuff, so i put creme in my spaghetti sauce and make cheese/egg sandwiches and just keep getting a wider backside. my clothes don't fit, i have no fundage to buy more, and what i'm really just wishing is that it was easy and fun to NOT eat like crap







: i haven't hada soda in like 3 days due to fundage, and i'm having withdrawal







: someday soon i need to quit whining and deal. i don't want to look 6 months pregnant still. /rant
i don't have nursing shirts, and i try to find shirts i can pull down rather than up--it's sooo much more comfy to me that exposing my belly/waist-spillage







 what do y'all do for nursing/clothes?

Good luck with giving up the good stuff.

That is funny about nursing clothes, I prefer to have t-shirts on as I can pull up latch Maggie on and then pull shirt down around her. I feel exposed unbuttoning.


----------



## jwpsgurl (Apr 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
Good luck with giving up the good stuff.

That is funny about nursing clothes, I prefer to have t-shirts on as I can pull up latch Maggie on and then pull shirt down around her. I feel exposed unbuttoning.

I agree...I would much rather pull a shirt up that down because then my whole boob is exposed and button down shirts are a hassle...

sex: My sex drive is finally back, but DH is on swing shift so we hardly see eachother and I just can't function when he gets home at 3am...can't wait til he goes to days next week...

Anyone have any luck nursing in an Ergo??? I just got mine the other day and I love it, but nursing in it seems pretty difficult


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

CRAP, CRAP and triple CRAP.................

I just had this HUGE post typed out w/ TONS of quotes and TONS of answers and then it got lost in cyber world!!!! The stupid thing took me about an hr to type! I'm so upset!







:

Maybe I'll try again tomorrow to re-post.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine are 27 months, 20 months, 30 months, and 30 months apart. With ours, it depends on the kids - 27 months apart was just right when they were small, but now my oldest and 2nd do not get along most of the time. BUT - #1 thinks she's 16 and #2 is much closer in development to #3. Having #2 and #3 20 months apart was VERY HARD, but #2 had speech and other delays and so it has been very much like having twins - they pretty much learned to talk together. BUT now they are best friends most of the time. Will be interesting to see how the 30 month spacing goes down - it was good for me when they are small. That's also a girl-boy spacing and a boy-boy spacing, so will be interesting to see if it is different.

My siblings and I are mostly 17-18 months apart and very close, especially growing up. Less so now, but more because of distance and crazy lives. We still FEEL close even though we aren't lol. I'm the oldest and even though there are 6, my youngest brother is only 10 years younger.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
CRAP, CRAP and triple CRAP.................

I just had this HUGE post typed out w/ TONS of quotes and TONS of answers and then it got lost in cyber world!!!! The stupid thing took me about an hr to type! I'm so upset!







:

Maybe I'll try again tomorrow to re-post.

oh so annoying! this has happened to me, too. i'll type up a long post & the MDCs server will be busy. somehow in my attempts to go back & repost, it gets sucked into oblivion. can't wait to hear what you had to say!









nursing clothes: a friend just gave me the best idea & it's been working wonderfully...i wear a spaghetti strapped camisole under all my clothes instead of a bra. when it's time to nurse i can pull my shirt up & the cami down so my belly stays covered. it's great as the weather gets colder, too! i suppose this would only work for smaller breasted women, though....

child spacing: i love having my kids close in age. (19 & 29 months). i actually wish dc 2 & 3 were a bit closer. they would've been 21 months apart but i mc'd. all things for a reason, though, eh? the good thing is, because of their birthdays, they'll all be every other year in school so the age differences will even out.

does anyone here homeschool or plan on hs'ing? just curious. if my husband weren't a public school educator, i would consider it. he's pretty passionate about public schooling & we live in a good district. well, "good" is an opinion, i suppose. i'm a little nervous about the competitiveness because the test scores are amazing. i keep telling dh that i want to be flexible with our schooling options. we're definitely skipping preschool but we'll see how kindergarten goes. because kg isn't mandatory i'd really love to skip it, as well, but then i'm nervous that all-day first grade will be too much of an adjustment for dd1. why am i thinking about this? who knows.....


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
child spacing: i love having my kids close in age. (19 & 29 months). i actually wish dc 2 & 3 were a bit closer. they would've been 21 months apart but i mc'd. all things for a reason, though, eh? the good thing is, because of their birthdays, they'll all be every other year in school so the age differences will even out.

does anyone here homeschool or plan on hs'ing? just curious. if my husband weren't a public school educator, i would consider it. he's pretty passionate about public schooling & we live in a good district. well, "good" is an opinion, i suppose. i'm a little nervous about the competitiveness because the test scores are amazing. i keep telling dh that i want to be flexible with our schooling options. we're definitely skipping preschool but we'll see how kindergarten goes. because kg isn't mandatory i'd really love to skip it, as well, but then i'm nervous that all-day first grade will be too much of an adjustment for dd1. why am i thinking about this? who knows.....

My siblings and I were every other year all the way through - our HS got to know my parents really well lol. I think my mom still works with the cross country booster club, even though it's been almost 5 years since the youngest graduated - all but 2 of us ran cross country (not me). I have two (the almost twins lol) who are back to back years in school, which I am finding I like a lot because our district has the schools divided by grade instead of by geography - so the K&1 share a campus, etc. A couple of times, we will have kids at 5!! campuses, but at least every other year, the twins are at the same one.

We live in a very good district, especially for elementary school, but we are also keeping options open for 6th grade+. The district is also looking at options for 6th grade+ as they know the 6th grade school has problems. I do not know too much yet about the MS and HS. Lots of things to look at and weigh. We have 2 years before our first 6th grader. I tend to think now that our oldest would do better in public school - she does very well in school and enjoys it. Our second may need special help, so I lean to her staying as well. REALLY too soon to tell on the rest.


----------



## fioner (Mar 19, 2006)

nursing clothes: now that it's getting cooler I've been wearing zipper hoodies or sweaters with t-shirts or tank-tops, so I unzip a little and pull my shirt up underneath, that way I can keep my back warm.

child spacing: I am 12 and 10 years younger than my brothers so I did kind of feel like an only child, and I always wanted a sibling to play with. But I am SO not ready to think about getting pregnant again. I'm hoping my brother and his wife will have one soon so Kermit will have a cousin to play with.

homeschooling: I'm planning on homeschooling, but haven't done much research (I've got some time







) I just feel like traditional schooling wasn't right for DH or I and I want to give Kermit the chance to do something different.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

hi may mamas,

it's been a long time since i checked in with you all but here i am. rowan is my may baby (5/25) and he is just so awesome. he is super duper laid back and very very extroverted. whenever we are out and about he stares at people until they look back at him, then he gives a huuuuge smile. he is so much fun! he loves his big brother and sister. he makes me want to have about a million more babies.

he had 2 really really goopy eyes. the ped said it was clogged tear ducts and we did the breastmilk in the eye and massaging with a warm compress thing a lot. it didn't seem to bother him at all but it drove me crazy. strangers were always telling me to wipe his eyes and that really pissed me off ("mom, there's something in his eye." said with a super patronizing, you-are-a-sucky-mom look.) anyway, we made an appt with a pediatric opthamologist and just before his appointment they both cleared up! yay!

may baby waKES...


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

nak

Nursing clothes: I love the tank top thing too. I like being able to pull the shirt down so only one boob is exposed. I'm still not comfortable with my belly situation yet. I have one long sleeved nursing top, but it's kind of a pita.

Home schooling: not for me, but neither is public school. We're going to send our kids to a charter.

I feel bad for all you ed mamas. That has to be awful, I love food. It's probably good for weight loss though.

I'm off to work...again. I wish I didn't have to do this anymore. We got sunk in medical bills after Kade's birth and nicu stay, and just barely paid it off. Now we're trying to rebuild our savings. Sorry for the rant, I'm just really frustrated. I got a taste of being a sahm and I loved it. It doesn't help that last night I told DD I had to work in the morning and her reply was "again?" I love my job too, just not as much.


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

My momn and her sister are 11 years apart...made it pretty difficult for them to bond when they were younger, since my aunt was out of the house and married with kids before my mom got to high school!

So my sister and I are 14 months apart...barely. My mom always said that if you're feeding one, and diapering one, and dressing one, and playing with one, it's just as easy to do it with two. She always felt it would have been a lot harder to get past all the infant stuff only to go back and revisit it. Growing up,my sister and I didn't get along at all....I think we were almost too close in age, people always thought we were twins, and there was a lot of competition. We are much closer as adults.

TTC: Definitely not yet, although four hours after Iris was born I told DH I couldn't wait to do it again. He has always wanted a big family, and I wasn't even sure I wanted kids for a long time, so we're going to take it one at a time, but definitely not yet.

Chrissy, sorry to hear about Rowan's eye issues. Glad to hear they cleared up!

And can I just mention how adorable DH and baby look this morning? He has been wearing her in the Baby Hawk on his back while he cleans the house for me, and she is sound asleep. Aaaahhhh....


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

re: nursing- I like having nursing shirts... I just feel more comfortable NIP. I have some basic gap nursing shirts that get the heavy rotation. I have yet to master nursing in any carrier. that would rock.

re: siblings- I grew up in a large family and aspects of it were awesome and aspects kinda sucked (middle child speaking







). One of my sisters is currently adopting so I am like Fiona, dreaming of a cousin for my lo. I don't think Todd and I will have another. It soo too soon to tell for sure, but I think this just feels right, and Todd isn't into more kids. If we do have more I imagine they'll be pretty far apart, for better or worse.

re: eye goop- Akasha had a goopy eye too and it totally healed on it's own. The stuff about the 4th trimester is so true. They just don't always have all their parts fully cooked at birth.









Welcome back chrissy!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
We are done. I do not want to collect social security and have a teenager.









LOL. I don't know if it was social security or his pention, but when I was a teenager my dad was collecting. He was 48 when I was born. The cool thing is _I_ got a check too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
I am the youngest in my family, . . . So I knew I wanted my kids close together in age. We had our first two who are 19 months apart which I loved.

I'm the youngest too. There's 13 years between me and the next & 21 years between me and the oldest. I neither loved it or hated it. My mom always pressured me to get pregnant ASAP so I could have them a year apart like her (not possible for me). She claimed it was the best way.
Maybe this reasoning is why:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laneysprout* 
My mom always said that if you're feeding one, and diapering one, and dressing one, and playing with one, it's just as easy to do it with two. She always felt it would have been a lot harder to get past all the infant stuff only to go back and revisit it.

Having mine 27 months apart was rediculously hard. I wouldn't do it again if I was paid. Maybe Seamus was just enough out of the baby stage, but he's still nursing, and in diapers ( he reverted from his PL'ing that I posted about a couple of weeks ago). I don't think it's just as easy to do two. I spend my whole day feeding and changing and trying to keep people content & I feel touched out & tired & inable to get things done. I get really down on myself about all the things I slack doing & about all my bad parenting that happens as a direct result of being overwhelmed.

Maybe it's my personality, and/or the personalities of the kids I was delt. Maybe I'm just not that good of a mom, but I can't handle two very young kids at once.
I wish I had known that about myself before I got to excited to wait any longer to get pregnant. I know one thing, I won't be nursing thru another pregnancy or tandem nursing again. It's just too much for me. I feel like I might be better able to deal if Seamus weren't constantly asking to nurse & pulling on me to nurse & nursing & crying because I can't nurse every second of the day. He's doing one of those right now.

I feel bad about myself.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
does anyone here homeschool or plan on hs'ing? just curious.

Oh, man, I can't decide. I really don't dig the institutionalization of the public school system. I think the system works well for some kids, but it really blows for others. Ultimately I think my decision to HS or not will come down to how my kids learn. If they thrive in PS then great! If they don't then I will be exploring my options to best support them & if that means HS or UnS, well then, that's what it means.
Honestly, I hope they thrive in PS, because I do want to have another baby about five-ish years from now and I would love it if I could be relieved of constant parenting duties for part of the day. Who knows though, maybe I'll be a better mom by then


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Honestly, I hope they thrive in PS, because I do want to have another baby about five-ish years from now and I would love it if I could be relieved of constant parenting duties for part of the day. Who knows though, maybe I'll be a better mom by then









That's so where I am too (minus the wanting another one







) - I WILL do it if necessary, but I don't WANT to, I REALLY don't WANT to. This is progress though, I wouldn't have even considered homeschooling even as recently as last year.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

We homeschool and it works really well for us. All of these things are sort of questions about personality and what works. I have 3 older brother - 6 years, 5 year, and 17 months older than me. The one closest in age is the one I fough non-stop with until we were in our 20s. We hated each other, never played well, ended up in the ER more than once from doing things like smashing a window while fighting or when he put a pair of sizzors in my knee. So, needless to say I was not keen on the close together things! Now we get alone well, though -- in fact I get alone fabulously with all of my siblings and all of their wives. We live within 6 blocks of two of them.

My oldest brother had his kids 2 years and 5 days apart. They fight like my brother and I did - huge bruises, constant screaming battles and they drive my SIL crazy.

My kids are 5 years apart - just like the brother I always got along with best







So far they adore each other and it is awesome.

Nursing: I have no nursing clothing, not even a nursing bra! I wear clothes I can pull down because I prefer to show my whole boob than my tummy! I am not discrete and don't care about being discrete. Fortunately, I have nice looking breasts







(j/k) I always hated nursing bras and could not wear them. I have DD right now (usually more like a C/D) so there is a lot of breast to manage and I just prefer my regular bras and pulling the cup aside (I only wear ones that are stretchy enough to do this). That is what I did for 3 years of nursing #1, so I'm sticking to that.

I am doing a modified Eat to Live with Baraka right now and it is going well. I started on Sunday and I am down 6 pounds this week, which feels nice since I have stayed in the same place since Clay was 3 weeks and really do not like carrying around all this extra weight. Hopefully this will work. I feel good with the food I am eating, so that is nice.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

child spacing: well i am an only whose parents are both onlies, so i am clueless about stuff like that!







I never really intended to get pregnant the first or the 3rd time







so there's no method to my madness. I would like to "hurry up" and have another (like within 4-5 years) so I don't have a tiny babe and a teenager at the same time. I always feel guilt over things like bedtime etc because the only way I ever knew it was one-on-one with my mom or dad, yk? I feel guilt towards Ian that he is missing out on the perks of only childhood sometimes







I think that's just me tho, he seems to love his sisters!

nursingwear: ohh no, not buttons, yuck! I just wear stretchy tops with a lower-cut neck. I am just now a c-cup tho, that's why this works for me







I have these plain cotton blue canoe bras that are perfect for pulling down--they're not the janes' ones or whatever..those are too bulky for me. I second the cami tank underneath idea too--i would do that if any of my cami tanks fit me







:









homeschooling--yeah, we do that







It seems like any little thing that is different about my kids is chalked up to homeschooling, which annoys me, but fwiw i think they're doing great. As far as test scores defining a "good" district, well IMO that basically means that district is particularly good at "teaching to the test", and so how much room is left for enjoying the subject matter, pursuing interests, etc..? If I had to put my kids in PS, I would actually avoid a district who bragged on its super-high test scores, because I want my kids to learn more in school than just test-taking skills








As much as I hate the idea of kids being exposed to *stuff* in PS (drugs, cliques, drinking, snobs, bullies, etc), I have to admit that being around those things and learning to deal with them teaches lessons too, and those kind are not as easily learned in homeschool, yet just as important....
All that said, I admit that if I could afford it, and if there was one local, i'd put Ian in Waldorf/Montessori school. He is my dayplanner-organized kid, and just the structure of a school setting isn't something i excel at, much to his annoyance! He'd also have more opportunities to make friends (it gets harder to find them the older they get IMO--and he's 8), and MOST OF ALL, a private secular school would be free of the public school agenda: the standardized tests, the "must press on" attitiude that stifles creativity and real, joyful, learning... Yeah. But for now, I can barely scrape together the cash for the ideal curriculum for my kids. And of course my x, who's supposedly all concerned with their education since we've split, simply doesn't understand why I can't just buy whatever curric is cheapest and be done with it.







but i digress.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

School: We homeschool our older two, and #3 wants to school (she's only 3, so I keep putting her off). It is challenging at times, but I LOVE the flexibility it gives us. I (mostly) enjoy being with my DC, so I am unwilling to consider sending them out of the house for school. I watch the buses go by our house as early as 7:00 a.m., and think "I am *SO* glad that I don't have to have children on that bus!"

Sex: What is that?! Seriously, by the end of the day, I am so exhausted, it's just about all I can do to drag myself to bed, much less think about sex. I feel badly for DH, but I know that this will pass. My desire generally increases the closer I get to my fertility returning.

TTC: NO WAY! I always thought I'd like to have 5 or 6 children, but after 4 hard births, I am just not even ready to think about another pregnancy, much less the birth. My closest are 29 months apart, and I don't think I could handle it any closer together. I've never wanted DH to get a V, but I just really don't know about having another baby. I do know that if we don't do something permanent (I will not ever go back on the pill, not any version of it), we will have another baby. I feel very conflicted about this issue. I love my babies, but not really pregnancy or birth.

Crawling: Jonas is getting up on all fours and rocking back and forth, so I expect he'll be crawling in the very near future. Part of me is not ready for that, but the other part is really done listening to him scream in frustration because he *wants* to be mobile.

Solids: Not a thing, unless you count the bit of paper that he ate last week. He really isn't interested in more than a spoon to play with. He hasn't any teeth, either, although I think he's starting to work on that more. I'm not in a hurry for either teeth or solids. Life is much easier without those.

Nursing: I am having a lot of trouble getting Jonas to nurse during the day. He is starving, fussy, and just generally miserable (which I know a good BFing session would cure all three), but will not nurse. He just arches his back and screams until I sit him up so that he can see what is going on around him. He is fighting sleep like this as well. It is very frustrating. Sometimes I can get him to nurse by lying down alone, but not always.

Ok, if you've made it this far, you probably deserve a medal! Sorry to do such a massive post, but I just don't have time to keep up with this thread and post every day.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
homeschooling--yeah, we do that







It seems like any little thing that is different about my kids is chalked up to homeschooling, which annoys me, but fwiw i think they're doing great. As far as test scores defining a "good" district, well IMO that basically means that district is particularly good at "teaching to the test", and so how much room is left for enjoying the subject matter, pursuing interests, etc..? If I had to put my kids in PS, I would actually avoid a district who bragged on its super-high test scores, because I want my kids to learn more in school than just test-taking skills








As much as I hate the idea of kids being exposed to *stuff* in PS (drugs, cliques, drinking, snobs, bullies, etc), I have to admit that being around those things and learning to deal with them teaches lessons too, and those kind are not as easily learned in homeschool, yet just as important....
All that said, I admit that if I could afford it, and if there was one local, i'd put Ian in Waldorf/Montessori school. He is my dayplanner-organized kid, and just the structure of a school setting isn't something i excel at, much to his annoyance! He'd also have more opportunities to make friends (it gets harder to find them the older they get IMO--and he's 8), and MOST OF ALL, a private secular school would be free of the public school agenda: the standardized tests, the "must press on" attitiude that stifles creativity and real, joyful, learning... Yeah. But for now, I can barely scrape together the cash for the ideal curriculum for my kids. And of course my x, who's supposedly all concerned with their education since we've split, simply doesn't understand why I can't just buy whatever curric is cheapest and be done with it.







but i digress.









Yes, I hear you on the test-taking stuff. I don't like all the standardized tests that are required in PS. I think it is a waste of learning time. And the friends issue is one we deal with. My DS (9) is pretty happy to hang out with DH and me, which is nice, but I do think he needs friends his own age to just be a boy with. Our two older children did soccer through a community org. this fall. That was good, because my DS made a friend there. He is just not a terribly outgoing child, he needs to be pushed a little; I don't think that PS would change that at all. I don't think he would thrive in a classroom setting, as he likes to be in charge of his schedule.


----------



## jwpsgurl (Apr 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laneysprout* 
And can I just mention how adorable DH and baby look this morning? He has been wearing her in the Baby Hawk on his back while he cleans the house for me, and she is sound asleep. Aaaahhhh....


Wow!!! How does that work!!! DH isn't opposed to "helping" me clean the house on occasion, but wearing the baby too?? Ya, right...


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gardenmommy* 

Solids: Not a thing, unless you count the bit of paper that he ate last week. He really isn't interested in more than a spoon to play with. He hasn't any teeth, either, although I think he's starting to work on that more. I'm not in a hurry for either teeth or solids. Life is much easier without those.

Nursing: I am having a lot of trouble getting Jonas to nurse during the day. He is starving, fussy, and just generally miserable (which I know a good BFing session would cure all three), but will not nurse. He just arches his back and screams until I sit him up so that he can see what is going on around him. He is fighting sleep like this as well. It is very frustrating. Sometimes I can get him to nurse by lying down alone, but not always.


1) I find it comical how many of our babies have had paper as a first food! It must be very common









2) That nursing woe must be reallllllllly frustrating. When Mickey is tired the *only* way he will nurse is lying down. That alone is enough to make me crazy, I couldn't imagine it being more often than just when he's tired.
He also will pull off the breast the moment I move even a little. That's irritating too. I don't get what's up with the fussy/particular nursers







:


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gardenmommy* 

Nursing: I am having a lot of trouble getting Jonas to nurse during the day. He is starving, fussy, and just generally miserable (which I know a good BFing session would cure all three), but will not nurse. He just arches his back and screams until I sit him up so that he can see what is going on around him. He is fighting sleep like this as well. It is very frustrating. Sometimes I can get him to nurse by lying down alone, but not always.

We're having the same problem. It's good to know it's "normal"


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Nursing in Ergo- I've done it, but it was kind of like being a contortionist







It is possible, but not comfortable.

More on TTC: Another thing that Laura brought up is the tandam nursing and nursing while PG... that is something I am not comfortable with.. another reason for me to wait on TTC #2..

Homeschooling: Not unless I am living in a commune and have a little community of Homeschooling parents to share the responsibility. I didn't do well in PS, but I am glad I got to experience it.. I ended up in an alternative school where they send all the pregnant teenagers and criminals.. lol. I ended up getting my GED when I was 24 and wonder why I just didn't do that when I was 16 and go on to college instead of deal with HS drama! So.. long story short.. I don't want my kids to miss out on band, prom, sports if they want, but I will encourage them to get their GED and move on from all of that- if they want. AND, there are great Charter schools here!


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

Wow, I am loving this multi-quote button!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
I have always had a feeling that Eric is reacting to corn. I have a pretty strict ED, so I'm certain its not sneeking in.

Did you end up going with Neocate? I heard powdered Alimentum has corn







:

Powdered Alimentum does have corn. The Ready-to-Feed does not. With my son, I ended up putting him on Alimentum RTF when he was about four months old. I had severe post-partum depression and the elimation dieting was turning into an eating disorder. Even though I felt like a failure at the time, quitting breastfeeding was a good decision. I had to take care of myself so I could better care of my son.

I'm still a little nervous that you might be getting corn unknowingly. You may want to check out: http://www.cornallergens.com/list/co...ergen-list.php
I keep a print-out of this list in the diaper bag and use it every time I go grocery shopping.

This is also a good resource:

http://forums.delphiforums.com/n/mai...voidingcorn%2F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
What a nightmare for you corn is in everything much worst then wheat. I read something like 90% of our food supply is tainted with corn.

Yeah, it really is. Would you believe that there is not a single loaf of bread in all of our local walmart that doesn't have corn in it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I am using condoms religiously even though I have no AF yet.

Condoms here too. My mom actually brought over a box of condoms for us the other day. I was mortified. Turns out she had stocked up a bunch of stuff because she was afraid of a bird flu epidemic. I didn't tell my hubby the condoms were from my mom. I figured it would kill the mood.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
i guess we have sex a lot, 2-ish times a week, but for us that is pitiful
















I am SOO glad I'm not the only one who feels like 2 times per week is pitiful. I was starting to think I might be a nymphomaniac.

Quote:

life/stress/slacking: I'm there. I've got the sniffles right now, and I hav ethis major perfection thing, where if i can't do stuff perfectly, i throw up my hands and go "why bother?" it is very defeating and unproductive.









yeah, and the reason i've been mia here?? dh was on the comp his ENTIRE one day off, playing WoW. it annoyed me greatly.
Haha, I feel your pain. My hubby used to be an Unreal Tournament addict. Thankfully he never got into WoW. Too many of his friends are addicted to that game.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
I really believe if you want an easy life well easy life as a mom can be your kids should be less then 2 years a part or more then 5 years apart. We have never ever had sibling rivalry in our house and my kids do not fight yet I find people whose kids are more then 2 years a part have all kinds of problems.

I like your theory. We're hoping to wait five years before we have another. I'm too young to take on any more responsibility. I need some more adventure in my life and it's hard to go snowboarding, mt biking, and scuba diving with babies.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
does anyone here homeschool or plan on hs'ing?

I was public schooled, private schooled, and finally home schooled. I will be homeschooling if for no other reason than so that I will have time to actually know my children. When I was public/private schooled I didn't really know my parents and they didn't know me. It took being assaulted by three guys in my class to convince my parents that maybe they should get a little more involved.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Maybe it's my personality, and/or the personalities of the kids I was dealt. Maybe I'm just not that good of a mom, but I can't handle two very young kids at once.

I feel the same way. I'm just glad that my husband is working from home now. He quit his day job two weeks before I gave birth. If he wasn't here to give me a break every so often, I would be







: by now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
I feel bad about myself.
































Don't give yourself such a hard time. It is HARD. It helps me to believe that God choose me specifically for my children. It's a custom tailored relationship. I don't have to live up to another mama's standards, I just need to do the best that _I_ can do.

Nursing clothes: My favorite breastfeeding friendly outfit is a cowl neck sweater with a cami underneath. I pull the cami up and the cowl neck down and "tah-dah!" lunch!

Solid Food: None here yet. I touched a slice of organic apple to Livy's tongue a few weeks ago and she grimaced. She does make a hungry goldfish face whenever I'm holding her while I'm eating though, so I know she's thinking about it.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

So, I really believe that the return of AF has a lot to do with libido. So a little informal statisical question: *Has AF returned and do you consider your drive to be high or low?*

I'll start: No AF and very low drive.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
CRAP, CRAP and triple CRAP.................

I just had this HUGE post typed out w/ TONS of quotes and TONS of answers and then it got lost in cyber world!!!! The stupid thing took me about an hr to type! I'm so upset!







:

Maybe I'll try again tomorrow to re-post.

Oh I hate that when it happens. Try Control Z the forgive me father I have sin sometimes you can get it to come back that way.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
does anyone here homeschool or plan on hs'ing? just curious. if my husband weren't a public school educator, i would consider it. he's pretty passionate about public schooling & we live in a good district. well, "good" is an opinion, i suppose. i'm a little nervous about the competitiveness because the test scores are amazing. i keep telling dh that i want to be flexible with our schooling options. we're definitely skipping preschool but we'll see how kindergarten goes. because kg isn't mandatory i'd really love to skip it, as well, but then i'm nervous that all-day first grade will be too much of an adjustment for dd1. why am i thinking about this? who knows.....

We homeschool. We started out with the virtual school K12 for our state because of Dh's issues. Now he is all on board.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
I'm off to work...again. I wish I didn't have to do this anymore. We got sunk in medical bills after Kade's birth and nicu stay, and just barely paid it off. Now we're trying to rebuild our savings. Sorry for the rant, I'm just really frustrated. I got a taste of being a sahm and I loved it. It doesn't help that last night I told DD I had to work in the morning and her reply was "again?" I love my job too, just not as much.

Its tough leaving the kids to go to work. I am thankful I am able to work from home.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
LOL. I don't know if it was social security or his pention, but when I was a teenager my dad was collecting. He was 48 when I was born. The cool thing is _I_ got a check too!

Having mine 27 months apart was rediculously hard. I wouldn't do it again if I was paid. Maybe Seamus was just enough out of the baby stage, but he's still nursing, and in diapers ( he reverted from his PL'ing that I posted about a couple of weeks ago). I don't think it's just as easy to do two. I spend my whole day feeding and changing and trying to keep people content & I feel touched out & tired & inable to get things done. I get really down on myself about all the things I slack doing & about all my bad parenting that happens as a direct result of being overwhelmed.

I feel bad about myself.



You are right in the hard age for child spacing. I do not think it has anything to do with being a bad mom. 27 months is hard to adjust to a sibiling.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
So, I really believe that the return of AF has a lot to do with libido. So a little informal statisical question: *Has AF returned and do you consider your drive to be high or low?*

I'll start: No AF and very low drive.









No af and high drive


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Homeschooling: Not unless I am living in a commune and have a little community of Homeschooling parents to share the responsibility. I didn't do well in PS, but I am glad I got to experience it.. I ended up in an alternative school where they send all the pregnant teenagers and criminals.. lol. I ended up getting my GED when I was 24 and wonder why I just didn't do that when I was 16 and go on to college instead of deal with HS drama! So.. long story short.. I don't want my kids to miss out on band, prom, sports if they want, but I will encourage them to get their GED and move on from all of that- if they want. AND, there are great Charter schools here!

What we have learned in our family you do what works. My oldest high school just was not a fit. He hated the drama. He now has his GED and will be taking courses at the community college in January. Our 15 year old loves brick and mortar versus being at home or on line. But next year he will be doing high school at the community college. They have a program that is different form running start. He will graduate with his Associates and High School diploma.

Our youngest two our home schooled. We belong to a coop so they go the classes on Friday. They are getting so much more out of homeschooling then public school plus they are taking some really cool classes like English literature and Latin taught by people with PhD. They are in the 3rd and 4th grade. When Levi gets to middle school he will got to public school for band so he can participate. They will not miss out on the normal "public school" things like sports, dances etc.

I remember when my oldest was in kindergarten. It was a disaster. I looked into home schooling. There was very little information about it back then. We were desperate to find him a school he would thrive in and I would say as last resort we would home school. Jeez I wish I knew then what I know now. I would have went for the home schooling for him and saved us years of heart ache.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
Wow, I am loving this multi-quote button!

Powdered Alimentum does have corn. The Ready-to-Feed does not. With my son, I ended up putting him on Alimentum RTF when he was about four months old. I had severe post-partum depression and the elimation dieting was turning into an eating disorder.

I feel the same way. I'm just glad that my husband is working from home now. He quit his day job two weeks before I gave birth. If he wasn't here to give me a break every so often, I would be







: by now.
































How very scary about the eating disorder. I can so relate. We have eating issues in my family. My oldest son and youngest have the problem where if they do not like what there is they will not eat literally go days and days or weeks and weeks. My oldest ended up in counseling at Children's hospital because of it. People tell us all the time oh they will eat when they are hungry. No they will not. In fact, I do the same thing. Hmm wonder where they get it from. Its been really hard with Liam since he has to be gluten free and his food he will eat has gluten in it. We are making progress though. He has been really stuck on you are going to let me die. I reassure him he is not going to die if it comes to it he can have a feeding tube.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

okay I think I am doing saying everything I need too. I like to multi quote for ease but Miss Maggie is always helping me type so it does not work out that way.


----------



## jwpsgurl (Apr 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
So, I really believe that the return of AF has a lot to do with libido. So a little informal statisical question: *Has AF returned and do you consider your drive to be high or low?*

I'll start: No AF and very low drive.










No AF and high drive (almost everyday now)


----------



## fioner (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
So, I really believe that the return of AF has a lot to do with libido. So a little informal statisical question: *Has AF returned and do you consider your drive to be high or low?*

I'll start: No AF and very low drive.









No AF and low drive







:


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Grr my multi-quotes aren't working so I'm just goint to have to try to do this from memory.

Laura ~







I'm sure you are taking great care of your two babies.

Lizzy ~ I also ended up in the school for the pregnant/people with kids, etc. it wasn't like a vocational school, it was like, self-paced I guess...IF we do public school, IF we are still living in the city, we will do French immersion I want her to learn both languages; but we are hoping to live in the country by then so we will do homeschooling instead; we are planning on buying property in Northern Ontario or Northern BC (but not too north; just a few hours north of the major metro areas).

Nursing Clothes ~ I have a Bravado that I never even unbutton, I just pull it to the side. I could've got a stretchy bra for $5 instead. How am I supposed to get the button done back up when I'm holding the baby? Similarly, I have two Glamourmom tanks. They are handy for NIP if they are all I'm wearing (like on really hot summer days) but if I am wearing them under a tee/longsleeve/hoodie anyway, it's easier to wear a regular tank with a built in bra (also something I could've got for $5-10 instead of $70) and just pull it down.
I can't believe I've never mentioned this before, but the handiest thing for NIP if you're at all modest is a scarf. I got a purple scarf as a gift this summer and it's so much better for nursing under than one of those silly bibs or a stuffy blanket. This is a horrible picture of me, but it shows you what I mean







Click

Ack now I forget who was talking about thier mom & the condoms but







too funny!

ETA: I just remembered who else I was going to respond to Megan/Baraka, I also started a diet at the beginning of this week and I've also already lost 5 lbs! Way-to-go us! I'm counting calories (using a cal. counter website) which basically means I've had to cut out all the junk food I was eating before (i.e. cookies, chips).


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Af has returned and medium drive....


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
I feel bad about myself.









. You are doing the best you can, mama.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
I'll start: No AF and very low drive.









No AF and low drive.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I have no AF and we have sex about 4 times a week which is a little less than usual for us but about normal. We are limited by the kids being awake and such but otherwise the drive is there.

This is not what happened with ds1, though. I had NO drive and we had sex 4-5 times a month and opnly because I felt like we "should" for dh's sake and not because I was very into it. It was harder to switch gears between being a mama and a sexual person and I think this was particularly true being a first time mama. I think now that I have done this part before (the co-sleeping, nursing, babywearing, someone always touching me) it is easier to switch gears.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I just returned from the big peace march here in NYC with 1000s of people marching in the rain down Broadway. It was great and the kids both were awesome. My 5 year old has been to many and he was chanting and holding a sign in his rain coat and boots







Clay was in the sling with me under an umbrella checking out the crowd and making lovey eyes at everyone around. I nursed in the sling while we marched and I think dh got a picture -- I am going to try to post it.

ETA -- Here is Clay sleeping at the beginning of the march. The train usually knocks him out so he slept until TriBeCa and then enjoyed the second half of the march:

http://meganelin.vox.com/library/pho...75c710005.html


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I just returned from the big peace march here in NYC with 1000s of people marching in the rain down Broadway. It was great and the kids both were awesome. My 5 year old has been to many and he was chanting and holding a sign in his rain coat and boots







Clay was in the sling with me under an umbrella checking out the crowd and making lovey eyes at everyone around. I nursed in the sling while we marched and I think dh got a picture -- I am going to try to post it.

very cool


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
Powdered Alimentum does have corn. The Ready-to-Feed does not. With my son, I ended up putting him on Alimentum RTF when he was about four months old. I had severe post-partum depression and the elimation dieting was turning into an eating disorder. Even though I felt like a failure at the time, quitting breastfeeding was a good decision. I had to take care of myself so I could better care of my son.

I'm still a little nervous that you might be getting corn unknowingly. You may want to check out: http://www.cornallergens.com/list/co...ergen-list.php
I keep a print-out of this list in the diaper bag and use it every time I go grocery shopping.

This is also a good resource:

http://forums.delphiforums.com/n/mai...voidingcorn%2F


That's great, thank you!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I just returned from the big peace march here in NYC with 1000s of people marching in the rain down Broadway. It was great and the kids both were awesome. My 5 year old has been to many and he was chanting and holding a sign in his rain coat and boots







Clay was in the sling with me under an umbrella checking out the crowd and making lovey eyes at everyone around. I nursed in the sling while we marched and I think dh got a picture -- I am going to try to post it.

ETA -- Here is Clay sleeping at the beginning of the march. The train usually knocks him out so he slept until TriBeCa and then enjoyed the second half of the march:

http://meganelin.vox.com/library/pho...75c710005.html

There was a peacemarch here today too. I didn't go to it though, I went to IKEA instead.. There was a day that I wouldn't dare miss a protest! Oh well...

DH is coming home for the weekend







: We got him a plane ticket because he has a 3 day weekend.. then we decided that maybe Sebastian and I can go there for a few days when the film is over. My dad said he would give me a buddy-pass (he works for an airline). But, it depends.. it is the weekend before Thanksgiving, so who knows what the flights will be like.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

that is great you get to see dh.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

!!!

I was just browing the TP today and noticed this thread...

it's a wrap carrier, free for shipping!!!








she had two but so far as it says, only one was taken.









BY THE WAY LAURA...I am LOVING the mei tai!! smacks forehead for not mentioning it earlier







I got it the other day and have already worn it to the mall and around the house etc, but when I had my son take a pic of me wearing it, I was too embarrassed of my wideness to send it to you







: Once I get dh to take some GOOD pics, I shall send you some








Sweet clothes too, thanks so much


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
So, I really believe that the return of AF has a lot to do with libido. So a little informal statisical question: *Has AF returned and do you consider your drive to be high or low?*

I'll start: No AF and very low drive.









Same here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
IF we do public school, IF we are still living in the city, we will do French immersion I want her to learn both languages; but we are hoping to live in the country by then so we will do homeschooling instead; we are planning on buying property in Northern Ontario or Northern BC (but not too north; just a few hours north of the major metro areas).

That's pretty much our plan... though who knows what might happen. I don't really want to homeschool because I want time to work on my own projects (either academia or freelance writing).

ps - Amy, I grew up 2 hours north of major metro areas in Ontario and it was nice. I'd like to live that life, but probably I'll be staying in the city.

Megan and Baraka - can either of you come and kick my arse, please? I'm still paying for Weight Watchers online and can't seem to get my act together ever since DH took holidays at the end of August and we had a week of eating a lot of take-out. We're back to our normal schedule now, but I'm still eating poorly. actually, that's not true; I'm eating a lot of good, healthy food... I'm just eating *A LOT* of good healthy food.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sam's Halloween Costume

His daddy brought back the outfit from Ireland. It was supposed to be his coming home from the hospital outfit, but it is still a bit big on him now. In Daddy's defense, it IS labeled newborn. Guess they grow them bigger in Ireland







. DD1 and I made the hat.

ETA:
We went to a Halloween party tonight at church and at least 3-4 people asked me if Sam wanted some candy.







:


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

i think i am somewhat caught up so let's see what i can comment on before rowan wakes....

laura, big giant huge







out to you mama. you sound like you are being so so hard on yourself. do you think maybe you have some ppd? i am meaning that in the most loving way and i hope that isn't offensive to you. from what little i know of you, you seem like such a great mama, with such high standards for yourself, and i think you are probably doing so much better with your kiddos than you are giving yourself credit for. i am truly sorry you are feeling so badly.









re weight: ugh. i can't lose weight. i have been exercising- a lot- for the past 3 weeks and i have not lost a pound.







: perhaps i have been gaining muscle and muscle weighs more than fat, blah blah blah, but still. i haven't been eating poorly either, so i don't know what the deal is. i just ordered 'eat to live' from amazon though since some of you guys are doing so well with it, so we shall see.

re sex/af: no af, about normal drive for me. we are having sex about twice a week or so. i don't really have a high sex drive normally, but dh does so this works out well for us. i'm not sure when to expect af. with my first, i didn't get it until after noah had weaned, at 22 months. BUT i had also had the depo shot 2 times right after his birth and i think that really screwed me up. after lilah, i got my first af at 3 months. rowan is just 5 months and i've been crampy off and on but no blood yet. we aren't using any bc so i suppose i could get pregnant any time.

baby wakes....


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

: ...everywhere i look i keep seeing Eat to Live referenced! IO know this is a big huge sign that i need to quit making excuses and try my best to DO THIS!!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

I wasn't expecting all these hugs. They feel good







thanks







I really don't think I'm doing much better than average American. I know I've got high parenting standards. I don't think it's a bad thing to have high standards. . .but it does make me feel badly.
Now with what you guys are saying about having them closer than two years or more than five makes sense. I can't have them closer than two so I guess I'm stuck with more than five








I take no offense, chrissy, to your mention about PPD. It's important for mom's to look out for one another and to acknowledge when another might need support in some way. (mental note to talk to neighbor with a June baby about an inkling I have) I don't know if I have PPD or not. I go back and fourth on the subject. I have some good days too. Guilt is an emotion I'm drawn to feeling. It's such a yucky, UNPRODUCTIVE, emotion though. I really need to work on it. After the LLL conference I had forgiven myself for a lot & I think I need to mentally revisit those sessions and see what that does for my mind.
Sorry to go into novella mode. . .I'll stop now









Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
So, I really believe that the return of AF has a lot to do with libido. So a little informal statisical question: *Has AF returned and do you consider your drive to be high or low?*

I'll start: No AF and very low drive.









No AF (and I don't expect it to come until well after my kiddo turns one) and medium drive. I feel like sex at least once or twice a week. Unfortunately it's often at a different time of day than DH or it's at a time when it's just not possible. I have sex-related dreams all the time usually they are interruped by a kid who needs nursing right when they get good







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
!!!

I was just browing the TP today and noticed this thread...

it's a wrap carrier, free for shipping!!!








she had two but so far as it says, only one was taken.









BY THE WAY LAURA...I am LOVING the mei tai!! smacks forehead for not mentioning it earlier







I got it the other day and have already worn it to the mall and around the house etc, but when I had my son take a pic of me wearing it, I was too embarrassed of my wideness to send it to you







: Once I get dh to take some GOOD pics, I shall send you some








Sweet clothes too, thanks so much









Those wraps must have been from when the previous owner of crafty carriers had it-- unless there are two crafty carriers















I'm glad you like the mei tai. How's the width at the bottom (your waist/baby's crotch)?


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

AF has returned I have a medium drive


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

No AF or drive here, but the antidepressant for my PPD doesn't help, I'm sure.


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

Should I count spotting that lasts no longer than an hour as AF?

If not, then: No AF and lowish drive (for me, anyway).


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ex-stasis* 

Megan and Baraka - can either of you come and kick my arse, please? I'm still paying for Weight Watchers online and can't seem to get my act together ever since DH took holidays at the end of August and we had a week of eating a lot of take-out. We're back to our normal schedule now, but I'm still eating poorly. actually, that's not true; I'm eating a lot of good, healthy food... I'm just eating *A LOT* of good healthy food.

I am barely managing to kick my own arse these days! I had not gotten myself together to do anything or lose anything since about three weeks pp and it was finally just too much for me. Just eating ailry healthy, although not with any restrictions or consistent conciousness about it, and working out very sporatically was not enough. So, I am doing a slightly modified E2L and finding it working great. This moring I was down 8 pounds from last Sunday. I have a lot of lose, so this is a nice beginning but still only a smaller amount of the larger project!

In other news, we went to the Halloween party in the park today and ds had a lot of fun in his elf costume. Clay wore a Santa hat that ds had and wanted Clay to wear. We had friends over afterwards and the kids all had cocoa and popcorn and pie.

Dh got the keys tonight for his new studio. He rented a 400 sq foot studio space on the next block for his piano and all his computer/electronic/music madness







This means that our apartment has suddenly gotten a lot bigger and I get to rearrange everything. I have been a bit stresse dot by the extra expense - having the baby and taking time off already set us back so we have some debt - but dh is really excited about this and wanted to go ahead with it so I am supportive. And, the bonus is getting a whole extra room in our house now!

I am tired and doing a lot of work for my WAH job right now. I have a pile of cases to type and documents to review and people to call for intervies and such. Urg. It is after midnight here now and I just can't read anymore psycholigical examination records.


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

We had our pumpkin carving party tonight. Not as many people came as I expected but it was bigger than last year and several kids, including one family I hardly ever see but am always wanting to see more of. Their older girl is about a year older than dd1 and they hit it right off, and they have an Aug. baby, a girl too. The kids had fun with the pumpkins and I got to talk to some adults. Lots of food left over.

sex. what's that? no af, w/dd1 it came back after 13 mos. Drive is normal. Dh works so much he's exhausted at the end of the day, that's why I'm here late at night.

But, he did take most of yesterday and today off, while I worked. He did tons of cooking for the party and cleaned as well. He would be a great househusband, which he would love. I just don't think my work is likely to support us both, but it would be a great life if it did.

I took off about 2 lbs in the last couple months. It's been consistent for several days so maybe I'll keep them off.







(Another 10-15 and maybe I can wear some of my old pants that used to be huge.)


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

I think I got AF back today, and when I weighed myself this morning I was back up 5 lbs. I thought I'd lost last week







: I know it could be water retention but still. I can't believe it's back (AF ot the 5 lbs. lol)... but i'm sort of confused because (TMI) it is a very light flow, pad does not get wet but there is blood when I go to the bathroom and wipe? Anyone else have similar their first PP AF? almost point form typing b/c nak


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

No AF and NO libido.


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

We had a fun day yesterday too! One of our good friends adopted a 4-yr. old boy recently and he had an adoption celebration at his home to commemorate the new family. Lots of yummy soul food, funny family members, and laughing.

Then we went to a Halloween party that MIL's friend holds every year on his property by the lake. Lots of kids, games, races, food, and a hayride through the hills. Iris was too little to enjoy most of it (she wore her knitted pumpkin hat and a monster bib over a very warm green sweater - it's cold here!), but we took my 3 yr.old niece with us and she loved it. She was a pirate and kept running up to people and saying "Arrrrghhhh, trick or treat!" Very cute.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Boy this thread moves fast! No AF, and no sex drive.

I had a bad moment yesterday. I was at the farm helping my dad move some steers. I was wearing Jonas in the Ergo (which rocks, btw!), as Gramma was not home to hold him. Everything was fine until I tripped over something and went A over H. I twisted my ankle, I am sure it's sprained, and think my thumb is also sprained. Fortunately, the ground is very soft from all the rain, and thankfully Jonas was tight against my body. He cried, but is just fine. He was scared, but not hurt at all. Me and my clumsy feet!

And, on a happier note, Jonas nursed twice yesterday without arching his back and screaming and twisting to see what in the world everyone else was doing around him. So much nicer!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gardenmommy* 
I had a bad moment yesterday. I was at the farm helping my dad move some steers. I was wearing Jonas in the Ergo (which rocks, btw!), as Gramma was not home to hold him. Everything was fine until I tripped over something and went A over H. I twisted my ankle, I am sure it's sprained, and think my thumb is also sprained. Fortunately, the ground is very soft from all the rain, and thankfully Jonas was tight against my body. He cried, but is just fine. He was scared, but not hurt at all. Me and my clumsy feet!











I am always afraid of that happening while he is in the sling or Ergo too.


----------



## sarabrynn82 (Dec 30, 2006)

nak

started making halloween costumes... just need a few tweaks! they're going to be salt and pepper!

http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e1...IMG_1561_1.jpg

http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e1...IMG_1560_1.jpg


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

OMG those are the cutest costumes ever!


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

ITA!

The s+p and the leprechaun costumes are AMAZING! Geesh...








I was going to pass on the whole Halloween thing ... but then we just couldn't help it and picked up a ninja costume at target.
So we are all going out as black masked ninjas ... dh loves this idea (imagine that







).

which somehow oddly reminds me that someone asked about more info re: chinese medicine and sex...

a great place to start is anything by mantok chia esp. "cultivating female sexual energy through the tao"...

enjoy!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
which somehow oddly reminds me that someone asked about more info re: chinese medicine and sex...

a great place to start is anything by mantok chia esp. "cultivating female sexual energy through the tao"...

enjoy!









That was me... (and someone else) thanks!

DH is on his way back to Cali for 3 more weeks







:


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
DH is on his way back to Cali for 3 more weeks







:

Ugh. that sucks. I hope my treats come ASAP.

In more cheerful and probably dreadfully inappropriate news (







)...

TCM asks you to begin with self-stimulation (i.e. masturbation) before practicing sex with others... so... this might be the perfect pastime.... and when asked what you were doing, you can always say something like...

"... well I was at my taiji class..."


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

LizzyQ I hope my treays hae arrives or come soon. Sorry dh is gone again


----------



## fioner (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarabrynn82* 
nak

started making halloween costumes... just need a few tweaks! they're going to be salt and pepper!

http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e1...IMG_1561_1.jpg

http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e1...IMG_1560_1.jpg


Oh, I'm glad you're not dressing them as Salt 'n' Pepa. Those would be inappropriate costumes for babies


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Gah! I'm really putting off the halloween costumes till the last minute! I have tomorrow afternoon to make them as we're heading to DH's halloween potluck lunch in the afternoon on Wednesday. DD is going to be a willow tree and DS will be a bag of leaves.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

I fell and DROPPED Henry a few weeks ago - I wish he would have been in a carrier. He was fine, but it would have been better if he was in a carrier. I think I do kind of dangerous things with Henry and if I ever get unlucky, I'm going to feel really stupid. Like tonight, I held him in one hand (woo hoo! yes my arms are strong!) while cooking dinner - standing at the stove stirring stuff, washing and cutting mushrooms, opening cans, all sort of stuff.

Henry is repeating the word "dad" and saying "hi dad" a lot the last two days. Tonight he looked right at my husband, put up his palm and said "hi dad!" It was too funny. I don't think he knows what he's saying, but it's fun anyway. Most of the time he babbles - it's quite amusing because he moves his chin up and down kind of fast while making random noises kind of like someone pretending to "blab" like when you are making fun of someone because they talk too much.

I am afraid of jinxing myself, but I think Henry got out all his un-help-able fussiness in the first 8 weeks. He's dealing with teeth now but a little bit of teething gel helps a lot and other than that, there's SO little crying/fussing/anything. It's really really fun. If having Henry was all I had to do, man would I be having a blast! Too bad there's all this other stuff required.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

How funny Emily - yesterday Clay started saying "hi dada" and "dada"







My dh is pleased since ds1's first word was mama.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Megan.. I got your care package.. THANK YOU!!! You are so thoughtful. I cant wait to start reading the book


----------



## lisasaurus (Aug 29, 2007)

for real? your babies are saying words? mine is so not even close to forming a word...


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm not the only one who has heard Kiran say "ma ma." My 3 yo will verify that.

We already had our local parties, I don't think we will have any more dressing up. Well, Kiran's tiger costume has spit-up on it, I don't know if I will get any more laundry done before Wed. Then again, she sure was cut in it, and we are playing music at the Sr. Center that day . . . .


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

[/I]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarabrynn82* 
nak

started making halloween costumes... just need a few tweaks! they're going to be salt and pepper!

http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e1...IMG_1561_1.jpg

http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e1...IMG_1560_1.jpg

those are the cutest things i've ever seen! (somehow i missed the leprechaun photos but i'm sure that's adorable, too







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ex-stasis* 
Gah! I'm really putting off the halloween costumes till the last minute! I have tomorrow afternoon to make them as we're heading to DH's halloween potluck lunch in the afternoon on Wednesday. DD is going to be a willow tree and DS will be a bag of leaves.









my girls are doing something similiar....dd1 is a monkey & dd2 is a banana tree! ezra is going to be the good ol' fashioned pumpkin because that's what a neighbor passed along. i think i mentioned this already but my mind is so scattered lately, ya never know.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Megan.. I got your care package.. THANK YOU!!! You are so thoughtful. I cant wait to start reading the book









that's so fun! i need to get going on this. i haven't had a spare second to run out, though, and get a few things i need. right after dh's soccer season ended he got a terrible cold. it's really a bad one....but are ya dying? seriously....i really need to work on my sympathy but it's so hard when there's so much drama involved.

and am i the only one _with_ AF and no sex drive? i disprove the theory, i suppose. not to write a book on this subject but i haven't had the desire for years...literally. my issues started before dd1 when we were trying to get pg for a year. the recreational sex became procreational and somewhere in there i lost my ability to enjoy the act. it's very sad but, at the same time, i honestly believe it's just a season in my life that will pass as my children get older. it doesn't help that dh has a history of being very passive aggressive if he doesn't get enough sex & the pouting & whining through me over the edge a few years ago. i've never gone on strike but it's not uncommon for us to only have sex twice a month. i seriously just have no desire.

oh a happier note, ezra is definitely getting ready to crawl! we have a guessing game going on in the house....i say nov. 2, dh says nov 6 & kim says nov 7. it just might be today, though.


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

LizzyQ, I sent my care package out to you yesterday, too. Should be there, soon!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

So I gave Mickey food for real.

In the last three days (since all that biting talk) he started to chew on my nipples when he's done nursing. Not too hard & he's got no teeth so it didn't hurt. He also has been *grabbing* at food I've been eating and bringing it to his mouth. I know neither of these behaviors are that special for a baby, though DS1 never did them (well he did bite with no teeth but it was totally different). I just had this feeling that he wanted/was ready to eat something.

I busted out our little food mill (this one, if you're interested) & put _half_ a very ripe banana in there. He eagerly ate the whole half and a little more. He was opening his mouth and grabbing the spoon. He never pushed the food out of his mouth. He looked like other babies who are used to being spoonfed. Seamus wasn't like that until well after 9 months! (I know, no use in comparing, right?)


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

Gus has been saying "ma" when he's wanting milk, but personally I think it's just coincidental babbling and nothing to get excited about -- because my first baby said "bye bye" at age 9 months and then never said another word until he was practically 2.









Gus has his first tooth now! With that plus the fact that he is sitting up on his own, and trying to grab our food away from us all the time, I am thinking that solid food is not far off. I'm holding off as long as possible, though, and since he still seems pretty happy with just breastmilk, we'll keep doing that as long as we can. I did freeze up some homemade applesauce in preparation, though!

Here's a pic of his Halloween costume. (That's my mom in the pic holding him, btw.)


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisasaurus* 
for real? your babies are saying words? mine is so not even close to forming a word...

Yes, Sebastian has been saying words too. He says mama and dada.. he says it and he means it when he is getting frustrated, or he says "mama" when I walk out of the room and he doesn't see me anymore.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
So I gave Mickey food for real.

In the last three days (since all that biting talk) he started to chew on my nipples when he's done nursing. Not too hard & he's got no teeth so it didn't hurt. He also has been *grabbing* at food I've been eating and bringing it to his mouth. I know neither of these behaviors are that special for a baby, though DS1 never did them (well he did bite with no teeth but it was totally different). I just had this feeling that he wanted/was ready to eat something.

I busted out our little food mill (this one, if you're interested) & put _half_ a very ripe banana in there. He eagerly ate the whole half and a little more. He was opening his mouth and grabbing the spoon. He never pushed the food out of his mouth. He looked like other babies who are used to being spoonfed. Seamus wasn't like that until well after 9 months! (I know, no use in comparing, right?)

What you described is exactly what Sebastian was doing at 4 1/2 months! I thought it was early, but we went with it anyway.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Ay-yi-yi! Our i-net didn't work over the weekend, and I've got some major reading to do. Yay for nakking!









Solids: I've given Elisabeth tastes of banana, pear, apple, applesauce, mooshed up some peas, let her suck on a cube of pineapple. I gave her a it of plain baked tater last night. She liked it, I think. My ILs and aunt keep asking when we're starting cereal.









Mon am: Her second tooth is visible just under the skin/gum. Tues am: I can feel it now.

I know of a couple ladies who give juice for constipation, one apple, one pear.

Carriers: I'm going to make, well, have my MIL (she's great
 






) help me make a brocade sling. I've been wanting one badly. I'm borrowing an OtSBH from an AP group, and I need to send it back.

EC: Elisabeth has started crying, wriggling before she goes in her diaper, so we've been catching more more pees! I'm really excited because it's been 4 months!

"I have this major perfection thing, where if i can't do stuff perfectly, i throw up my hands and go "why bother?" it is very defeating and unproductive."







:--Krystal

I am exactly the same way!







: I hate it.

TTC: I would like #2 when E is about two. I loved having her in the springtime, not having to deal with the cold and cold season and a tiny baby. To me, three years is too long.

Spacing: I was 28 mos older than my bro, we fought, but we were really close, he was my best friend until I started dating at 17. I was homeschooled until 11th grade, the private Christian school a year, then community college classes that were credited for both for a year. So I had a semester's worth of credits that transferred, pretty cool. I know several profs' kids at my college who took the whole 4 years of high school at college and had a degree when they graduated from HS. Makes sense to me! School loans are awful. I agree on the teaching to the testing. I'm an Elementary Education grad, one year teaching at a private school.

I started 1st grade PS to learn computers, half days, and went to second grade, but had an older kid on the school bus ask me to have sex. My mom wasn't happy with that and other things.

Nursing tops: I think I'm too small for the cami top idea, I feel like it cuts into the underside of my boob when it's pulled out.







I just pull up whatever shirt and bra I have on. Nursing bras are more flexible, have quit messing with unhooking them to nurse. Or a sweatshirt and no bra. I'm B/C.

Sex: AF since 6 week PP!







I've always had a high drive until E was about 4 mos and since then I kinda don't care. I want to, but I'm not after DH all the time like I was before, and I feel like there's something wrong with me, 'cause, yeah, 2x a week is pitiful for me. I guess we're okay, meeting in the middle, but I was still in high gear fairly soon after E was born, I only had 'skid marks,' no tearing, so I was ready at 3 weeks PP. I haven't had PPD as far as I can tell, a few days I'm down, usually after I'm ready for action, and DH is too tired, whatever. . . I hate feeling rejected. I guess I do the passive-aggressive feel-sorry-for-myself thing.









Oh yeah, condoms here, I just never wanted to mess up the way my hormones should be.

"I didn't tell my hubby the condoms were from my mom. I figured it would kill the mood."















ITA!

ED: I am so tired of avoiding wheat. I still feel hungry when I eat, generally. And I know I'm eating healthy stuff. I worry about getting enough to make enough milk for Elisabeth. I would love the rice flour pizza dough and cookie recipes. Please post them!!!

Which reminds me, how does playing "Gumby nipple" up your supply?

Dawn, Sam is so cute! And Salt and Pepper, that's too fun, they match, but aren't exactly alike. . . I always feel bad when I can't tell twins apart, and it doesn't help when they're dressed alike.

E's been saying dada since Sunday, she gets excited just b/c we are,


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Kade has started giving kisses!







If I ask him for "mama kisses" he grabs my hair and puts his open mouth on my cheek. SO cute!

He says mama every once in a while, and he's said dada a few times, but that's it.


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey hey hey, I'm here! Yes a day late and a dollar short as usual but there is still 1.5 days left in October. I have some reading to do!

No teeth here, but she is gumming my nipples like they are chew toys and it is driving me nuts! Avery says Mama and I think I heard her say Dad once. Her babbling is so sweet!

She wants to be mobile soooo bad. She scoots around the floor on her butt, and hardly ever tips over. She tries to climb anything suitable nearby. Dh and I were watching her on Saturday and she actually pulled herself up to STANDING with her little Fisher-Price piano







. Zoe didn't start doing that until she 8 months old and here Avery is not even 6 yet! It seems as though she is just pissed off about crawling. She can go backwards on her belly, but mostly she just does the airplane thing and then gets frustrated. I wonder if she will just skip it since she is trying to climb and stand to get around as it is.

Pic!

http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/e...fujipix531.jpg

I posted this one in the chubby baby thread too. She is such a chunky monkey!

Oh, and we just started using wool soakers this week, and I







them! I also just had some regular Premium Indian prefolds come in because her but stopped fitting into her old diapers last month. We used 'sposies for a while and I despise them. Everytime she pooped I had to change her clothes, she doesn't have that many and I couldn't keep up with the wash from all the pooplosions. I am so happy to have prefolds that fit her now!

Ok, off to do some reading before we are on the November thread. Haha, I just had a sneezing fit and she just gave me the funniest look!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

P.S. I got a Baby Trekker, and it is so comfy, and I can do stuff around the house and don't feel like I am dumpinghe out like I did with the sling.

Didn't someone on here crochet/knit wool liners for cloth diapers? If so, I want the pattern, of course, I could figure out how wide to crochet and use a single stitch, I guess. Hmmm, now what kind of yarn?


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Okay I got to play catch up. I got swamped with work stuff. I will go back and read what I missed.

Well Miss Maggie has finally made her daddy a happy man and is finally saying dadda. John was feeling very much left out when not only was Maggie calling Levi and Liam by name but added this week brother. John came home from work on Saturday and Maggie greeted him with HI DADDA. John was on the moon. She also discovered a great game to play in the van. She will say HI MOM and I will go HI Maggie which makes her giggle then she goes Hi LE (which she calls her two younger brothers) and they will say HI Maggie which will make her giggle. Anyway she does this around and around for about 15 minutes and she thinks she is hilarious.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EFPookie*


Sam's Halloween Costume

His daddy brought back the outfit from Ireland. It was supposed to be his coming home from the hospital outfit, but it is still a bit big on him now. In Daddy's defense, it IS labeled newborn. Guess they grow them bigger in Ireland







. DD1 and I made the hat.

ETA:
We went to a Halloween party tonight at church and at least 3-4 people asked me if Sam wanted some candy.







:


It is so cute.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krystal323*









: ...everywhere i look i keep seeing Eat to Live referenced! IO know this is a big huge sign that i need to quit making excuses and try my best to DO THIS!!










What has help me is I started reading food labels. I had to because of the gluten but oh my gosh I am grossed out by most things they put in the food. I can eat it fine as long as I do not know what it is.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Synchro246*


I wasn't expecting all these hugs. They feel good







thanks







I really don't think I'm doing much better than average American. I know I've got high parenting standards. I don't think it's a bad thing to have high standards. . .but it does make me feel badly. 
Now with what you guys are saying about having them closer than two years or more than five makes sense. I can't have them closer than two so I guess I'm stuck with more than five










So I guess we all need to figure out what do you do if you do have your kids older then 2 younger then 5 years a part.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MSAX*


Dh got the keys tonight for his new studio. He rented a 400 sq foot studio space on the next block for his piano and all his computer/electronic/music madness







This means that our apartment has suddenly gotten a lot bigger and I get to rearrange everything. I have been a bit stresse dot by the extra expense - having the baby and taking time off already set us back so we have some debt - but dh is really excited about this and wanted to go ahead with it so I am supportive. And, the bonus is getting a whole extra room in our house now!

I am tired and doing a lot of work for my WAH job right now. I have a pile of cases to type and documents to review and people to call for intervies and such. Urg. It is after midnight here now and I just can't read anymore psycholigical examination records.


That is really awesome that you have more space. How expensive is it for 400 square feet in NY?

Do you work only when the kids are in bed?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sarabrynn82*


nak

started making halloween costumes... just need a few tweaks! they're going to be salt and pepper!



TOO CUTE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emiLy*


Henry is repeating the word "dad" and saying "hi dad" a lot the last two days. Tonight he looked right at my husband, put up his palm and said "hi dad!" It was too funny. I don't think he knows what he's saying, but it's fun anyway. Most of the time he babbles - it's quite amusing because he moves his chin up and down kind of fast while making random noises kind of like someone pretending to "blab" like when you are making fun of someone because they talk too much.


Dada is the last name Maggie learned. It was funny. My husband thought there was something wrong with Maggie because she had not said it yet. She has been talking since August.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lisasaurus*


for real? your babies are saying words? mine is so not even close to forming a word...



Maggie started speaking in August. Liam says she is up to 15 words. We were counting this morning. My oldest did not talk until 4 1/2 years old.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JanB*


Gus has been saying "ma" when he's wanting milk, but personally I think it's just coincidental babbling and nothing to get excited about -- because my first baby said "bye bye" at age 9 months and then never said another word until he was practically 2.










Last week Liam was trying to convince me Maggie could say my brother. She says both of their names but BR sound is hard sound to make. So I was explaining to Liam that it probably just sounded like MY BROTHER when Maggie pipes up with MY BROTHER when she caught Liam in her line of vision. She has been saying it ever since. It was funny because MY BROTHER was the straw that broke the camels back since Maggie had not said dada yet but she calls me either mom or mama.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
That is really awesome that you have more space. How expensive is it for 400 square feet in NY?

Do you work only when the kids are in bed?


The space was a steal at only $600 for 400 sq feet







That is several hundred below market value for my neighborhood. And I work primarily when they are in bed but some days, like today, my dh is home in the morning so I got 4-5 hours of work time before breaking for lunch and getting ready for the NYU children's choir practice, which I need to leave for now!


----------



## Rico'sAlice (Mar 19, 2006)

*TTC*- No thank you.







I am leaning closer to 5yrs apart than 2. Since we only want two total I'm not really in any hurry and I would actually like to wait for J to wean first and then wait another 3-6mo before TTC. Although if he's older than four or five and hasn't weaned yet and I have AF I'd probably go ahead and start TTC anyway.

*
nursing in carriers*: I can nurse J in the wrap in a FCC now that he is older. He sits upright and I make the seat part loose so that he is hanging low. THen I can pull my boob up to him. But they are very huge- 38G. I can nurse him in the car with my seatbelt on.

*nursing clothe*s- I have a bunch of nursing tanks and in the beginning they were useful for keeping my stomach covered. But at this point he can latch himself on so I don't have to pull my shirt up as high and hold onto my boob the whole time. So now I just use a nursing bra and any shirt I want.

*moving*: We are moving forward like a seal at this point. He is fast. I caught him pulling books off the bottom shelf a few days ago. And on carpet he can get up on his knees pretty well, he just doesn't coordinate the step where he needs to move his arms forward.

*plan on hs'ing* I am planning to homeschool unless we get to some point where J really wants to go to PS. But that would be years off anyway.

*solids*- still just paper here too.







We are planning to start making food available for self-feeding in a couple of weeks. I had hoped to start with avocado, but we can't get good ones here this time of year. So we're looking at winter squash, sweet potato, pear, etc. But since I don't plan on doing meals for him, just giving him a chunk if he sees DH and I eating it then it will depend on what we are having for dinner.

*Has AF returned and do you consider your drive to be high or low?*
No. Low.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Sam's Halloween Costume


Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarabrynn82* 
http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e1...IMG_1561_1.jpg

http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e1...IMG_1560_1.jpg









Sooo cute!


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
The space was a steal at only $600 for 400 sq feet







That is several hundred below market value for my neighborhood. And I work primarily when they are in bed but some days, like today, my dh is home in the morning so I got 4-5 hours of work time before breaking for lunch and getting ready for the NYU children's choir practice, which I need to leave for now!


Wow that is a steal in most cities. Cool that you got it so cheap.

I am still trying to figure out working from home, home schooling and Maggie. I am not a night person at all yet my darling daughter refuses to stay asleep so I can work in the wee hours of the morning. I am not sure what I am going to do because I get nothing done with her trying to help. Oh maybe I should work when I have the opportunity too like right now. Dh gets up at 3 am so he comes home about 3 pm and Maggie and him take a nap together so I can work.

Oh my packages went out today. It should be there in two days.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow. I've been away on vacation and mostly without internet for the last week and a half and I'm having a hard time keeping up. We ARE a chatty bunch! It's nice though, I like hearing about everyone else's babies.









We took the plane out to visit my parents and Kayleigh did fabulously. She looked a little freaked out and like she might puke even when we took off the first time (three legs in each direction) but watched the guy sitting next to us very intently and he smiled at her and chatted with her and she relaxed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
and am i the only one _with_ AF and no sex drive? i disprove the theory, i suppose.

No no, it's not just you. We're better than twice a month, but I don't CRAVE sex like I used to... when I was young and fickle. I think my biggest problem is weight and self-image. At any rate, we try to average 2-4 times a week but I could get by with once a week.







I feel bad "depriving" DH though.

Teeth: OH MY GOD she is teething SO hard the last few days, the top right front tooth is coming in and it is NOT as easy as the first two bottom ones. She's been screaming in pain despite Orajel and Tylenol.







: I feel SO badly for her.

Talking: so far she only says "mama" and sometimes "hi". She doesn't even attempt to make any other sounds really. I'm sure it'll come with time.

WAHM: Is there any interest in starting a May07 thread in the WAHM forum? I know that there are quite a few of us and we could put a link to it in the beginning of our monthly threads here and it might cut back a little bit of the traffic here and keep the WAH disussions a little more focussed. Just throwing it out there, let me know if anyone agrees/disagrees.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Wow. I've been away on vacation and mostly without internet for the last week and a half and I'm having a hard time keeping up. We ARE a chatty bunch! It's nice though, I like hearing about everyone else's babies.









We took the plane out to visit my parents and Kayleigh did fabulously. She looked a little freaked out and like she might puke even when we took off the first time (three legs in each direction) but watched the guy sitting next to us very intently and he smiled at her and chatted with her and she relaxed.

No no, it's not just you. We're better than twice a month, but I don't CRAVE sex like I used to... when I was young and fickle. I think my biggest problem is weight and self-image. At any rate, we try to average 2-4 times a week but I could get by with once a week.







I feel bad "depriving" DH though.

Teeth: OH MY GOD she is teething SO hard the last few days, the top right front tooth is coming in and it is NOT as easy as the first two bottom ones. She's been screaming in pain despite Orajel and Tylenol.







: I feel SO badly for her.

Talking: so far she only says "mama" and sometimes "hi". She doesn't even attempt to make any other sounds really. I'm sure it'll come with time.

WAHM: Is there any interest in starting a May07 thread in the WAHM forum? I know that there are quite a few of us and we could put a link to it in the beginning of our monthly threads here and it might cut back a little bit of the traffic here and keep the WAH disussions a little more focussed. Just throwing it out there, let me know if anyone agrees/disagrees.

Sounds like you had a great trip.
Wow she has 3 teeth already.

So what are you saying about the WAHM forum? You want me to venture out else where on MDC?







Sure I am all for it.


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

Wow, synchro (I should probably know your name but I am forgetting it right now, sorry), sounds like Mickey is ready. I suppose you will know by now if he isn't.
I think I am locked into waiting a full 6 mos for Kiran, as I have lectured mil about that and told her on more than one occasion that the MD insisted that while 4-6 mos used to be considered okay, now AAP is saying just to wait until 6. Not that I care, but she keeps wanting to give Kiran food because she doesn't have anything non-food handy for K to chew on. eg at a restaurant I took a napkin out of Kiran's hand, mil says, why not give her this biscuit (buttermilk, and we are dairy free, incidentally), so if she gets some in her mouth it will be better than paper. Another time it was an apple. "Well, she'll just gum it, she won't get anything." (can you say CHOKING HAZARD????) MIL is driving me nuts lately, this is just a drop in the bucket!

She sure does want to be like us at the table, though.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh right, food.... I meant to say, we're doing really well here. She'll be 6 months on Monday. In the last few days she's had potato (french fries














, cucumber (tonight, she LoVED it! I cut her a huge chunk and she chewed on it for a good long time), more avocado and banana... and probably a few other things. I don't think she's really EATING anything, or very little at least, but she sure is enjoying exploring the tastes and textures. She did manage to get a chunk of cooked carrot down the other day and it came back out whole through the other end. Poor kiddo. Didn't seem to bother her though.

Last night DH and I went away and went out to eat at a nice restaurant. We took DD along with us and she napped on the seat beside me for a while, then got up and tried to pry my fork out of my hand and use it, repeatedly. She was sort of happy with a spoon for a while. Then DH gave her a chicken bone (from the "upper arm" part of the wing) with all the meat and cartiledge and stuff carefully picked off and she happily chewed on that for the rest of the meal. Ah, my little cannibal.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
She was sort of happy with a spoon for a while. Then DH gave her a chicken bone (from the "upper arm" part of the wing) with all the meat and cartiledge and stuff carefully picked off and she happily chewed on that for the rest of the meal. Ah, my little cannibal.









Oh that is funny.

Last night I was trying to work and dh was feeding Maggie. All I heard is MOM! mmm MOM! mmm. Her mmm is for good. You ask her if something is good and she says mmm. Of course dh and I had to talk about you cannot just feed Maggie her all time favorite foods which he does because she gives such a positive response to it.


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Akasha has little razor-like teethies on her bottom gums! Just like a little fish!

and no food here yet.... but she is almost head diving into our plates when we eat...


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

I'm sick and sleep deprived, but I just wanted to say, I haven't gotten to purchasing anything for the swap yet. I have some good ideas though.

And I'm all for a WAHM thread.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
I'm sick and sleep deprived, but I just wanted to say, I haven't gotten to purchasing anything for the swap yet. I have some good ideas though.

And I'm all for a WAHM thread.

feel better soon


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

How was everyone's Halloween?

We went to DH's office and trick or treated around all the offices in the building, and then did a bunch of family stuff. It was pretty fun. Kade was really good. He is back to sleeping really good again...7 hrs last night. I keep wondering when his teeth are going to come through.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

The new November thread!

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...66#post9599866


----------

